# I think I ovulated :D anybody wanna wait with me?



## dinky

So going by sore boobs which started very lightly yesterday, I think I have ovulated! Yey :) I had a mc which resulted in d&c on the 28th of august and I'm still getting very very very faint bfps so I'm curious as to what will happen over the next 2 weeks. I got a bfp about 9 dpo last cycle! Anybody else that's ovulated over the last few days and wants to wait with me? Would love some buddies :)


----------



## dimmu

Can I join you?! Sorry to hear about your mc. 

I finally ovulated on cd 37 and am currently 3 DPO. Planning to test at 10 DPO on September 30th. Hoping that might be a lucky date for me as it was DD's due date, she did appear a few days earlier though. Just not sure if I can wait that long, especially with some cheap pregnancy tests in the bathroom! When do you plan to test?


----------



## CountryMomma

I will wait with you! I ovulated yesterday on CD11, AF is due on 6 Oct but I plan to start testing at 9DPO which is 1 Oct! So only a week away! I only had one chance to inseminate this cycle and it was the day before O so I am hoping it worked! I have some sore boobs and I am really hungry today.


----------



## dimmu

CountryMomma said:


> I will wait with you! I ovulated yesterday on CD11, AF is due on 6 Oct but I plan to start testing at 9DPO which is 1 Oct! So only a week away! I only had one chance to inseminate this cycle and it was the day before O so I am hoping it worked! I have some sore boobs and I am really hungry today.

We also only DTD once, on the day I ovulated. It was pure luck I happened to do an ovulation test and got a positive, was expecting AF to start any moment. 

I don't really have any symptoms yet. Trying really hard not to spot symptoms but failing miserably and googling every little twinge when I should be working!! :dohh:


----------



## ajr1990

I did, I am 2 dpo today &#128512; good luck ladies!


----------



## CountryMomma

dimmu said:


> CountryMomma said:
> 
> 
> I will wait with you! I ovulated yesterday on CD11, AF is due on 6 Oct but I plan to start testing at 9DPO which is 1 Oct! So only a week away! I only had one chance to inseminate this cycle and it was the day before O so I am hoping it worked! I have some sore boobs and I am really hungry today.
> 
> We also only DTD once, on the day I ovulated. It was pure luck I happened to do an ovulation test and got a positive, was expecting AF to start any moment.
> 
> I don't really have any symptoms yet. Trying really hard not to spot symptoms but failing miserably and googling every little twinge when I should be working!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Its hard not to think every twinge is something! If this one takes this will be my 4th pregnancy so I like to think I know the signs when I see them! But you never know. I need to stop obsessing though it makes the wait seem that much longer!


----------



## dinky

Hi ladies!! I've been testing everyday to see if my tests turn to bfn so I know all the pregnancy hormones are gone, I'm still getting faint bfps so I'm just testing to see if they get darker! I know you can ovulate with small amounts of hcg in your system. I'm trying not to keep testing though as I'm driving myself insane comparing them to see if the lines are getting fainter or darker! I want to wait to test again till 1st of October as that's my partners 30th birthday! What a lovely present that would be!! Dimmu it does sound as though you have a very good chance this month of catching that egg! It only takes one :)


----------



## ajr1990

CountryMomma said:


> dimmu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountryMomma said:
> 
> 
> I will wait with you! I ovulated yesterday on CD11, AF is due on 6 Oct but I plan to start testing at 9DPO which is 1 Oct! So only a week away! I only had one chance to inseminate this cycle and it was the day before O so I am hoping it worked! I have some sore boobs and I am really hungry today.
> 
> We also only DTD once, on the day I ovulated. It was pure luck I happened to do an ovulation test and got a positive, was expecting AF to start any moment.
> 
> I don't really have any symptoms yet. Trying really hard not to spot symptoms but failing miserably and googling every little twinge when I should be working!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Its hard not to think every twinge is something! If this one takes this will be my 4th pregnancy so I like to think I know the signs when I see them! But you never know. I need to stop obsessing though it makes the wait seem that much longer!Click to expand...

we have close in age children!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thats awesome! Here is to fingers crossed we may have another!!


----------



## dinky

My little girls are 4 and 2 :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Awe.. super sweet. I have two boys and a girl so I am hoping for another girl so my little girl can have a sister to play with!


----------



## dinky

Awww that would be lovely for your daughter if she had a little sister! Even things out a bit lol! Could you have a look at my attached pic please? These are my htps from the last 4 days, the bottom 3 are from today, the 2 above are yesterday's, 2 above that from 2 days ago and the top 2 are from 3 days ago. My tests were near enough bfns for the last 2 days but today they seem a bit darker, I swear I've ovulate from all my symptoms. Do you think it's messed up left over hcg just fluctuating or could it be a new pg? I've asked in the ttc forum but no reply :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmmm... I am not super familiar with how long Hcg stays in your system after a mc. Its possible it is still in your system. As far as a new pregnancy I am not sure that enough time has passed for you to ovulate and have a positive test. And that fact that some are negative and some are positive I would guess its just residual hormones. But I would keep testing! Maybe by some stroke of luck you ovulated right after the mc and you are pregnant again! I hope you can understand what I am trying to say lol.


----------



## dinky

Thanks countrymomma I'm hoping I ovulated early and I'm actually having pregnancy symptoms instead of o symptoms but I highly doubt it lol ill just have to carry on testing and see what happens!


----------



## CountryMomma

Your welcome! Hope I helped more than confused. :) I know I am only 1 DPO today but man are my boobs sore.. I dont recall them being this sore after O usually. I am having some bad cramps too. I know it is not reliable but my CP is all over the place. But it has remained soft, wet and closed.. so that may be a good sign!


----------



## dimmu

Oooh I feel left out now as I only have one child!:) DD seems to be similar age to everyone else's firstborns but my OH hasn't felt ready for the next one until now. I hope we haven't left it too late, if it had been up to me alone we would have had our second a couple of years ago. 

Dinky I'm quite new to OPKs so can't offer much advice, seems like the hormones have been fluctuating a bit though? I've also heard that it's not very useful to compare old and new tests as they fade or something, not sure?

4dpo today and no symptoms to spot. Not even any kind of cm to (over)analyse. How's everyone else today?


----------



## wantingagirl

I'll wait - sorry for your loss I had a d&c in January still waiting :wacko:

I ovulated yesterday 

Good luck!


----------



## dinky

Thanks countrymomma I think I'm gunnar stop testing now coz it's driving me mad and I'm just wasting tests! I'm gunnar test again on 1st October, dps 30th birthday :) sore bbs are definitely a good sign! I always get sore bbs after o but they have always got worse and worse if I'm pregnant! Mine have been sore for 3 days now! Cramping 's a good sign too I remember think my af was gunnar show with all 3 of my pregnancies but never did!

Dimmu they arent aren't opks they are hpts, I had a mc 4 weeks ago tomorrow and I'm still waiting for bfns although I'm nearly there and I think I have ovulated! So hoping they stay positive with a new pregnancy :D I'm sure you haven't left it too late the age gap will be perfect as she can help you with the baby more!

Welcome wanting a girl, I'm sorry for your loss too :( keep us updated on your symptoms!

I'm still having sore bbs but that's about it!


----------



## wantingagirl

I either have loads of symptoms or nothing it's so frustrating! I think I may have had a cp last cycle but can't be sure. This is 17 months ttc in total it sucks. 

I'm still getting ewcm although I ovulated yesterday 

I have 2 boys and 2 girls ones my stepson lives with us all the time and the 2 little ones are Irish twins so they call it :haha:

2,3,6 & 13

I think it's great to have a gap in a way the gap will be nice my youngest daughter will be over 3 if I get pregnant soon by the time I give birth xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Is there any medical information to prove dtd in the morning is more detrimental?


----------



## dinky

I'm not sure about info on dtd in the morning, I don't think it matters when you dtd as ive heard as soon as the man does his bit the sperm just sticks to the ewcm so as long as you lie down a couple of minutes after then that's all that's needed! We always do it at night though and I leave as much as possible in while we go to sleep although we have done it a few times in the morning too.

Awww your children sound lovely! 17 months ttc is a long time to wait isn't it? I see you have had a loss too, sorry about that :( I ttc for 7 years for my eldest daughter, dd2 took 10 months and my 3rd pregnancy that ended in mc was a accidental surprise! Didn't want a 3rd but I do now I got my head around having 3 kids!


----------



## MKaykes

I'd love to join in the tww! I'm 2 dpo, don't plan to test until after AF is expected, so 15 dpo. O came a day later than I expected after 4 days of + opks, I finally got a rise in temps. My mom was at our place the day of O and the next morning she and I left for a quick vacation together. So hopefully bd'ing the few days prior was good enough! This is my 9th tww and we are really ready for a bfp, just moved into a 5 bdrm house and ready to start our family and fill up a couple room!

Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## dinky

Hi mkaykes, wow a 5 bedroom house! How lovely I'd like a 5 bedroom but only have a 2 at the moment :( need a 3 bed really! Spermatogenesis can live in ewcm for 5 days I think so you have a very good chance this month! Good luck to you too! X


----------



## dinky

Just an update, I have taken 2 tests today and both bfns :) so I won't test now for a week and hopefully I'll get a bfp again :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning all! 2 or 3 DPO and not sure if I am imagining things or I actually have symptoms.. my boobs are still sore and I am gassy! I also have been to the bathroom several times already this morning. I have been having cramps on and off and it feels like my period is coming already! I hope this isnt all in my head. CP is still super high and very soft. Hoping thats a good sign!:happydance:


----------



## CountryMomma

dinky said:


> Just an update, I have taken 2 tests today and both bfns :) so I won't test now for a week and hopefully I'll get a bfp again :)

I will be testing a week from today as well! Hopefully we both get our BFP!


----------



## dinky

When I had my last bfp my symptoms were a cold that I couldn't shake off for 3 weeks and weird pains in my arms. Then about 9dpo I had a bad stomach! So I tested and got a bfp! Bbs were also mega sore. The 2 times I got pg before that I had no unusual symptoms apart from with my 1st I had weird bleeding. Not sure what to expect for next time but I've had a cold for the past few days, sore throat etc and have sore Bbs like last time. Countrymomma I'm excited that we will be testing the same day :) I actually can't wait! I've got about 20-30 tests upstairs I'm so tempted to just keep testing and see what the lines do. I think I'm 3dpo too!


----------



## CountryMomma

I dont really rememeber having any symptoms with my first pregnancy, it was kind of an oops so wasnt symptom spotting or waiting.. one day I just felt like I needed to take a test. With my second we were NTNP so I wasnt really symptom spotting either, noticed I missed my period and tested. After I got my positive I started getting sick everyday and that made it very real. With my third we were trying and I was symptom spotting. I remember feeling implantation pain, my breasts were super sore, I was really thirsty, and I was tired all the time. I also couldnt stand the thought of meat. I would only eat fruits and veggies. I started testing at 7DPO and got my first BFP on 9DPO. Thats why I am going to start testing at 9DPO this time because thats when I got my first one with my last pregnancy.


----------



## CountryMomma

I compared my CP from now to my last pregnancy and so far it is exactly the same! Thinking that is a good sign!


----------



## dinky

It must be a good sign if that's what's normal for you when your pregnant! I can't remember checking mine so I wouldn't know. I'll be 9dpo to! That's when I got my bfp! Oooo I can't wait!


----------



## CountryMomma

I can't wait either! This is going to be the hardest TWW yet! Luckily I am not waiting the whole two weeks!


----------



## CountryMomma

Just started feeling nauseous all of a sudden.... weird


----------



## southernbound

Hi! Can I join? :) I think I'm 1dpo today. With ds I had NO symptoms before testing except for very vivid and unusual dreams, so we'll see how I feel in the morning the next couple of weeks :haha:


----------



## dinky

Hi southernbound :) welcome to our testing group! I didn't really have no symptoms either with 2 of my pregnancies! I guess you can never know your pregnant for sure until you get a bfp! 

Countrymomma that is weird lol could be that little eggy!!


----------



## dimmu

dinky said:


> Dimmu they arent aren't opks they are hpts, I had a mc 4 weeks ago tomorrow and I'm still waiting for bfns although I'm nearly there and I think I have ovulated! So hoping they stay positive with a new pregnancy :D I'm sure you haven't left it too late the age gap will be perfect as she can help you with the baby more!

Haha and this is why I should not be giving advice or opinions when it comes to OPKs or any other tests!:)

DD is desperate for a sibling, well a baby sister, pretty much all her friends have siblings. 

I haven't really had any symptoms all day. Of course that didn't stop me from googling "no symptoms 4 dpo" and other things. This TWW thing is so hard, I very much doubt I can wait until 10 dpo to test!!!


----------



## dinky

I'm right there with you on googling! I'm currently googling how long does it take for your breasts to get sore after o or do they get sore before or during! Trying to figure out how many dpo I am lol although I think it's 3. Awww that's so sweet about your daughter hopefully your family will be blessed with a little Bro or sis soon! My 2 want a little sister as well lol


----------



## dimmu

I'm terrible with google, I must have for example googled all possible types of cm and there's always someone that got a bfp with each cm type. Of course the logical conclusion would be that the type of cm doesn't really tell you anything but who wants to hear that!!:)

DD was unplanned so I wasn't symptom spotting. I got really sore nipples probably about a week after conception, that was my first sign something was going on!


----------



## CountryMomma

I google everything as well! I never really find any definitive answers but it keeps me occupied!


----------



## dinky

Lol the only way to know for sure is a bfp and all the sites tell you that and you know it's true but it's still not a satisfying answer! Plus it's kinda fun/annoying constantly symptom spotting and it does make the 2ww seem longer but I know I can't help it! If someone looked through my search history they would think I was crazy with some of the stuff I have typed in lol. The things we do when we're ttc!


----------



## southernbound

Oh gosh loving the Google conversation. It's all so true. Google and smart phones make obsessing waaay to easy. Sitting around and the thought pops up "what does this exact temperature combination mean?" Instantly Google and spend 3 hours reading unsatisfactory answers and trolling pregnancy forums from 2009


----------



## CountryMomma

Feeling some odd pains in my lower belly, pins and pricks and some cramps. Also my tummy is upset and I havent been able to eat dinner.. hmm.. hope Im not reading to much into every twinge but I dont recall ever having cramps like this unless I was pregnant!


----------



## dimmu

southernbound said:


> Oh gosh loving the Google conversation. It's all so true. Google and smart phones make obsessing waaay to easy. Sitting around and the thought pops up "what does this exact temperature combination mean?" Instantly Google and spend 3 hours reading unsatisfactory answers and trolling pregnancy forums from 2009

Hahaha this is what I do! I used up all my data allowance on my mobile contract early this month because I was obsessed with googling symptoms!

It is so annoying when you find a really good thread on some forum where someone has the exact same symptoms and then it's inconclusive! I mean did those people not think that six years later someone would be desperately reading their conversation, how dare they not say of it was a BFN or BFP in the end!!!??? :)

5dpo today, no symptoms but I do have sore throat. I'm sure I'll google that later even though my colleague sitting next to me was off sick with a cold earlier this week...
:)


----------



## dinky

dimmu said:


> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh loving the Google conversation. It's all so true. Google and smart phones make obsessing waaay to easy. Sitting around and the thought pops up "what does this exact temperature combination mean?" Instantly Google and spend 3 hours reading unsatisfactory answers and trolling pregnancy forums from 2009
> 
> Hahaha this is what I do! I used up all my data allowance on my mobile contract early this month because I was obsessed with googling symptoms!
> 
> It is so annoying when you find a really good thread on some forum where someone has the exact same symptoms and then it's inconclusive! I mean did those people not think that six years later someone would be desperately reading their conversation, how dare they not say of it was a BFN or BFP in the end!!!??? :)
> 
> 5dpo today, no symptoms but I do have sore throat. I'm sure I'll google that later even though my colleague sitting next to me was off sick with a cold earlier this week...
> :)Click to expand...

I'm 4 dpo I think and have had a sore throat for about a week now, today I've finally lost my voice :( my throat was really swollen all night woke up a few times thinking I was choking! Good news is tho that I had a cold I couldn't shake off for 3 weeks before I got my last bfp so I'm hoping it's a good sign! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## dimmu

Dinky - apparently sore throat can be a pregnancy symptom as according to dr google your immune system weakens in early pregnancy so that your body doesn't reject the bean. :)

Either that or it's just a common cold. I'm rooting for the first option!


----------



## dinky

I do hope so dimmu! It's a good sign for both of us! That does make sense actually about your immune system getting weaker to accept the pregnancy, I'm sure that's what happened to me last time as no one else in my house at a cold at that time. This time both my dd's have a cough and cold symptoms this time but I don't have the cough and cold just the sore throat really. I have been having some weird twitching feelings in the right side of my womb/ovary. Sometimes it feels like it's twitching along with my heart beat for a few seconds lol!


----------



## CountryMomma

I have a sore throat as well! I remember getting a bad sore throat when I got my last BFP. Yay! Hoping this is a good sign for all of us!


----------



## southernbound

Aaand let the symptom spotting commence! My books are all tingly today.... but ya know I'm 2 dpo and I'm not quite crazy enough to think that's a symptom :haha:


----------



## dinky

Tingly boobs are defo a sign southernbound :) I'm starting to feel a little disheartened about my sore boobs, they are still tender but I don't think they are as tender as they were this morning but maybe that's all I'm my head! Sometimes they feel really sore and other times it lessens a bit. But I have spent the past 4 days poking them lol


----------



## southernbound

Lol oh I definitely agree they're a symptom! I just can't fathom how they would possibly be effected at 2 dpo, so I think it's in my head.


----------



## dinky

My sore boobs are connected with ovulation, that's how I know it's happened as I don't chart or anything. I've read that if they are sore on the sides then it is due to ovulation and if the soreness spreads towards af date then it's from pregnancy! That's true for me because my last pregnancy, my boobs got sore right after o on the sides like they are now and by the time I got my bfp 12 days after the first got sore they were really really painful and hard as well! So that's what I'm looking out for this time, the pain spreading to make the whole boob tender. They were both mega sore but now it's mainly my right one that's sore, the left one is to but not like the right one. And it's just on the sides


----------



## southernbound

Oh man I had never heard that! That's really good to know and come to think of it I had the same experience with ds but I never thought about it. Wow!


----------



## dinky

It's good info isn't it? Makes sense when you think about it. Bring on the brick boobs!


----------



## CountryMomma

I have noticed my boobs are sore when I got up and down the stairs with no bra on! Normally I am find to go braless but these past few days I have to have one on or I am in pain! I have a lot of phlegm in my throat, ick.. my nose is all stuffy and I am having some seriously sharp pains in my uterus area. I also go cramps after DTD today and that never happens unless I am pregnant!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok, so I just checked my CM about 8 hours after I DTD and my CP was high, soft, and open again and there was EWCM! Could I be ovulating again? Or was it just residual semen that came out? How can I be SHOW again? I am confused..


----------



## dinky

My cp is normally all over the place wither I'm pregnant or not, when I last checked mine wasn't high or low it was like in between, hard and open! It could have been semen that was there, or maybe a bit of ewcm that was there from ovulation and got pulled out the cervix from bd? I'm not sure though I don't really check my cervix often. My cold has stepped up a gear I feel awful today and couldn't sleep last night! I got up for a wee 4 times in the first hour and half. My 4 year old is driving me crazy today and she's only been up half hour :( she defo woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning. Or is it coz she knows I'm ill? She always plays on my weaknesses lol! Where is everybody else? Has anyone got any updates? My bbs are still tender. I had a really bad cold on my last bfp so hope I'm suffering for a good reason!


----------



## dimmu

Countrymomma that all sounds promising!

My throat is still a bit dry and ticklish, but otherwise no symptoms. I keep poking my boobs but nothing going on there. Then again I got really heavy and hard boobs last month quite early on which is unusual for me and I was convinced I was pregnant and got a BFN. So not gonna read too much into any boob action this month.


----------



## dimmu

Dinky I hope your cold is sign for you!

DD also woke me up at 6.30 am today which was annoying but it's her birthday today so can't blame her!!:) Have a few of her friends coming over this afternoon and have lots of cleaning and preparing to do. That should keep me off the internet and from obsessing!


----------



## dinky

Awww dimmu I hope your daughter has a brilliant day, happy birthday to her! Your gunna be busy :) I don't think I had sore boobs with my eldest until a few weeks in to the pregnancy. Isn't it weird how our bodies change over the years? It's only this past year that mine get sore after o, you just have to listen to your own body!


----------



## dimmu

Thank you! Will be a busy day. DD only just started school and hasn't made that many friends yet so we are only having a small celebration this year. 

I know it's weird how your body changes. I only noticed that my boobs get sore before AF a few months ago, guess I wasn't paying attention to that. This month I also got sore boobs around o which was new. And I swear I never noticed ewcm until I read about fertility signs earlier this year and it's there in abundance every month lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

Morning all! My CP is back to high, firm, and closed and CM is back to creamy and there is a lot of it! I am super tired today.. throat is still sore and nose is still stuffy. Also have a really heavy dense feeling in my lower belly area. Woke up with diarrhea this morning and seem to be peeing every 5 minutes! I wish next week was here I want to test so bad!


----------



## dinky

I know how you feel countrymomma! I can't wait either. I'm in a foul mood today dp keeps getting on my nerves! Had to take half hour and and come to bed for some peace while him and the girls watch football. Feel like I have pmt real bad today! I'll probably calm down a bit when he leaves for his night shift lol


----------



## CountryMomma

I am in a bad mood as well today.. so tired. Luckily I am DH and kid free today, momma gets a day off :) Have been sitting here watching TV and all of a sudden just got really nauseous... ugh.. I feel like crap but kinda happy as its a good sign!


----------



## dinky

Really you have a kid free and man free day? Your so lucky! I have 50 minutes till dp goes to work and just over 3 hours till the kids go to bed! Not that I'm counting down or anything lol! Just feel like my bloods constantly boiling! I'm also very tired, feel poorly with a bad throat and I do keep peeing more. We sound about the same!!


----------



## dinky

Checked my cp. It's high firm and closed. I'm sure my breast tenderness is fading, when I take my bra off its none existent! Starting to feel like I'm out this month :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Awe, dont count yourself out yet dinky! Its not over until the witch shows her face. My breasts are more sore at certain parts of the day. My CP was high, medium firm and closed this morning too. Last time I was pregnant on 4DPO it was low, firm, and closed. But it can be all over the place even at different times of day.. I am still having cramping.. lightheaded and nausea. With my last two pregnancies I started getting nausea about this time and it just got stronger and stronger..


----------



## dinky

The nausea is a very good sign for you then! I didn't have it with my first, with my 2nd I had it bad from about 7 weeks until about 16 weeks! My 2nd pregnancy, my cp was low hard and open! So I don't really go off that but it is interesting to compare! Did a test today out of curiosity, got a very very faint bfp like when you have to tilt it in all different directions under different lights to see it! I did 3 through out the day and they all came our the same. I know it's still left over from the mc just hoping it starts getting dark again! I had them lined up on the side in my bedroom with ones I have done on other days so I can compare the lines, the cat jumped up on the side and knocked them all over grrrr so had to throw them away!


----------



## CountryMomma

Darn cat! lol I went and bought 4 walmart .88 cheapies and have been trying to hold off because I know it is way to early! With my last pregnancy I got a BFP on one of those at 9DPO for the first time. I also bought a two pack of FRER for when I am about 10 DPO.


----------



## dinky

Well if you end up testing let me know :) I'm defo a addict now when it comes to testing lol. I even read a few stories today of people getting bfps at 5dpo so that don't help lol


----------



## CountryMomma

I went to googling to see if it was at all possible to get a BFP at 5 DPO!! I think it is to early.. but I may get a wild hair up my butt later on. lol I just know with my last pregnancy I didnt get even a hint of anything until 8DPO so not sure why this one would be different! I remember feeling implantation at 4DPO last time so I think I implant kind of early.. so I could get a BFP pretty soon!


----------



## CountryMomma

I broke down and took a test! I was just having so many cramps and my boobs are killing me! At first glance it looks BFN which doesnt surprise me, but my eye keeps getting drawn to a shadow of something!


----------



## CountryMomma

My test
 



Attached Files:







20150926_171907-1.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 17









20150926_172303.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 18


----------



## dinky

I can't see anything in the first pic but I'm sure I can in the 2nd! Omg how exciting!! You defo need to do a test everyday and upload the pics! I have af type cramps today. I woke up bout half hour ago and feels like my periods guna start!


----------



## dimmu

I can't see anything but looking at in on a mobile phone screen so could easily miss something. Give it a couple of days and test again, how exciting!

How's everyone today? I'm still feeling a bit stuffy but throat isn't too bad. Some breast tenderness but only when I prod them. Cm is still the same and CP seems to change throughout the day so not really monitoring that. Gosh I've once again become the obsessive self-groper. Happens every cycle!!! :)
No cramps or anything. 7 dpo today but I think I've read the average implantation day is 9 dpo or something, so guess there's still time.


----------



## southernbound

You aren't out yet dinky! And country mama omg how exciting! Test again today and show us :D dimmu there is still tons of time! 

Afm 4 dpo today and no symptoms to speak of but not really expecting any. I ordered a bunch of cheapies from amazon so I can start feeding my poas addiction at 7 dpo :haha:


----------



## dimmu

I secretly tested yesterday. BFN - what a surprise at 6 dpo! :) Trying to leave it until Wednesday when I'm 10 dpo but those internet cheapies are hard to resist!


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning all. Tested this morning with FMU and I may be seeing things but I swear I see a shadow of a line! I just woke up so my eyes may not be working quite yet lol. If there is nothing there it is no surprise as I am only 6DPO.. I has some pretty crazy cramps last night when I went to bed and my right boob was killing me.. I also just woke up so hungry I could eat a bear! I am usually not hungry at all in the morning. Here is my test from this morning!
 



Attached Files:







20150927_075913-1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CountryMomma

Ugh.. i was so hungry when I woke up but I could hardly manage to choke down a yogurt.. I posted my test to countdowntopregnancy.com and the line really shows up there and especially on invert!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1443359881.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dinky

Countrymomma I define see something! I think that's a bfp congrats!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky! I am still skeptical as I am so early but we will see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## dinky

Well I am having the worst ibs pains tonight. My stomachs cramping like mad! I've been out to a restaurant for dinner and I normally end up with cramps specially if it's in the 2ww I don't know why but my ibs is worse around o until af! I really don't feel pregnant this month :( but I think you are countrymomma!


----------



## dimmu

Countrymomma I think I can see something when I really zoom in!! How exciting! Please update again tomorrow with a new test! :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I have ibs as well and I always have issues with it right before and during AF. I have no ibs stomach cramps right now but after every time I eat I feel sick. And my head is all foggy feeling.


----------



## dinky

Mine played up in my pregnancy. I actually developed it during my 2nd pregnancy! Never suffered with it before then and it's never gone away :( suffered about 3 years now


----------



## CountryMomma

Mine may not be flaring up because I really haven't been eating a whole other and when I do eat it's not the usual stuff that bothers me (greasy, fatty stuff). I developed mine with my last pregnancy and the pregnancy before that I got gall stones and had to have my gallbladder removed! Oh the joys of making little humans lol


----------



## CountryMomma

dimmu said:


> Countrymomma I think I can see something when I really zoom in!! How exciting! Please update again tomorrow with a new test! :)

I will make sure to update as soon as I wake up tomorrow!


----------



## CountryMomma

Soooo... I woke up at 2 am and really had to pee. I hadn't gone for 5 hours so figured I would count it as FMU.. took a cheapie and I swear there is a line.. got tired of squinting and broke out the big guns.. took a FRER, a faint pink like showed up immediately.. i tried to get pictures but inside light never seems to work for me and it being 2 am there was no natural light.. what do you think.. I can see the pics but my camera on my phone was like "nope, no pictures for you!" I will try and get a picture after the sun comes up, I know it will be after the time limit but you have to trust me the line was there in seconds!


----------



## dimmu

Yay congrats Countrymomma, that's brilliant!! Please post a picture later on! :)
So happy for you but also a tad jealous, not only for the BFP but for getting it so early on, I'm driving myself nuts with all the SS!!

Speaking of the devil, today my sore throat is a bit worse, it's like my throat and sinuses are covered with sandpaper and now have a bit of a cough as well. Also had a terrible lower back pain this morning, had to lie down to put trousers on as couldn't bend down. The pain is still there but has turned into a dull ache. Small amounts of sticky cm with a pale yellow tint. I cracked again and tested this morning, BFN at 8 dpo. Still early I know.


----------



## CountryMomma

Awe don't be to jelous dimmu.. I am still skeptical until I get a nice bright line! I am so mad that I am wide awake at 2 am! I have been having some stabbing cramps and my boobs are killing me! I bent over the counter earlier and pressed on my chest and almost screamed it hurt! They also feel like they are on fire. Weird. I am going to save my other FRER for a few days on and see if I get a good line! My cm has ramped up and become excessive... I hope I'm not going crazy!


----------



## dinky

Countrymomma it really does sounds as though you are pregnant! A line is a line :) 

Dimmu 8dpo is defo really early chances are you won't get a bfp even if you are pregnant that early! Here are my lines from the tests,top 3 I did yesterday and bottom one is from today. I think the line is the same so no lighter or darker. Soo annoying!!



Still very very very faint lines though!


----------



## CountryMomma

My FRER has faded as it has dried :( Is that ok? I have never gotten such a faint line before.. always waited until I was further along to test. I can still see the line but it is soooo faint.. took the last of my cheapie tests so will have to go to walmart and pick up some more! The sun needs to hurry up and rise so I can get a picture!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1443438801.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## dinky

I can't see a line on that pic hun but I'm sure the camera just didn't pick it up but we have seen a line it will get darker as the days go by! I'm sure it's definitely a good thing! Do you see the lines in my pic?


----------



## CountryMomma

yeah.. i couldnt see a line either.. but like I said its dark and my camera is crappy lol. I can maybe see a faint, faint line on the very bottom test. But I dont see any on any of the other tests.


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh man! I was just sitting here on the couch and got a serious stabbing pain over the right side of my uterus. It felt like a hot knife! Ouch! Hopefully that little bugger is digging in deep!


----------



## dinky

Really? So maybe today's is a little bit darker than yesterday's :) you really do sound like your pregnant and the tests have defo convinced me! I tend to find that when I'm pregnant my bfps are darker with afternoon pee so try another test later if you have any spare


----------



## CountryMomma

I agree about the afternoon pee. I have always gotten darker ones in the afternoon before too. I just drink so much during the day I have a hard time holding it for any length of time! I would say that today's is def darker than yesterdays!


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok, I think I got a picture of my FRER... it still looks funky
 



Attached Files:







20150928_070737.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## dinky

I can DEFO see a line :happydance:


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay! I'm not crazy! Like I said I am not going to celebrate until I get a nice dark line but I am excited!


----------



## CountryMomma

Ha! Just went to walmart and scored 5 more .88 tests! I took all they had! lol I have a problem...


----------



## dinky

Haha I don't blame you I would do the same if I didn't already have a cupboard full lol!


----------



## CountryMomma

lol I just took one because I am OCD and having an odd number of tests was bothering me! But Its barely there and it is the lightest shade of purple/pink I have ever seen but there is a line!! I tried to get a couple pics of it.
 



Attached Files:







20150928_105143.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 12









20150928_103448.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## dinky

I'm not sure I can see anything in those pics, maybe a shadow in the 2nd pic but I'm sure it looks clearer in real life, I know how hard it is to get a pic of a faint bfp lol


----------



## CountryMomma

dinky said:


> I'm not sure I can see anything in those pics, maybe a shadow in the 2nd pic but I'm sure it looks clearer in real life, I know how hard it is to get a pic of a faint bfp lol

I swear my camera hates me today!


----------



## dinky

Lol I know that feeling! I'm going to try and hold off testing tomorrow but I'm not sure I'll be able to lol! I want to wait till the day after at 9dpo but I don't think I can!


----------



## dinky

I've been getting cramps on and off today :( sure af is coming


----------



## dimmu

I'm not sure I can see anything in those pictures either but it's still very early for you countrymomma. I would leave it for a couple of days if you can. I know I can't!!

Ooh dinky I hope it's not the case. Let's hope the witch stays away!

I've had another uneventful day. No new symptoms apart from the lower back pain which got better throughout the day so perhaps I just slept in a funny position.


----------



## dinky

Are you testing now dimmu? My cramps are starting to get a bit more persistent, sorry if tmi but I feel really wet down there! Just been to the loo and when I wiped there was EWCM on the toilet paper! Really don't know what's going off with my body now. That's just threw me right off track do you only get that around ov?


----------



## dimmu

Yes I've been really bad and have been testing since 6DPO... Keep getting BFNs, but not expecting AF until this weekend.

Are you 100% certain you already ovulated or is it possible you might only be gearing up to ovulate now?


----------



## dinky

I'm not 100% because I don't temp or use opks I just go by my body. I had ewcm for about a week, then my sex drive went high then I got sore bbs which I only get after o. Plus my cervix was high and open. Ohh god I hope I'm not ovulating :( haven't been anywhere near dp this last week as he's been on nights and my sex drive vanished! I don't think I am though, I think my body's just gearing up for af :( and the cramps are even more convincing that she is gunna show up soon!

I've been the same with testing lol its hard not too when you have a load of ic tests!


----------



## dimmu

I had that happening this month, I thought I ovulated cd 18 and was expecting AF to start but instead I ovulated cd 37.
Either way I hope you have an answer soon.

I have like 15 more cheap tests in the bathroom cupboard, they are impossible to resist! Although starting to lose hope a bit, just not having any real symptoms. With DD I got really sore nipples around this point but can't feel anything happening with my breasts this time.:(


----------



## dinky

My breasts didn't hurt with my first daughter, they did with my 2nd daughter and did with my 3rd pregnancy but every pregnancies different. You might not feel the same way you did before, my 1st daughter I had no morning sickness but with my 2nd I had it bad! So your not out yet :)

I really really hope I'm not ovulating, I'm sure my breasts wouldn't of been sore for the last 7 days if I hadn't. I've been go ogling ewcm at 7dpo and some say it's a pregnancy sign but some say it's not! Problem is that ppl ask these questions and then never update it with there outcomes! Drives me mad that does! Although I did read that one woman got ewcm at 7dpo and a bfp at 10dpo! But still the cramps are coming and going. Just about to go to sleep now so we shall see what tomorrow brings! Just hope I don't wake up next to the witch!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Took my second FRER with very concentrated evening urine and there she is! Def getting darker!
 



Attached Files:







20150928_175635.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 26









20150928_180916.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## dimmu

Countrymomma I'm not sure I can see anything but using my mobile again so that might be why. I'm sure it's there if you can see it - yay!:)

Dinky I'm convinced that no matter what type of cm you google someone who had it got a BFP. I've been busy googling dry cm as I have has hardly any this cycle and there are people who had a BFP with that. It's infuriating when the old threads are inconclusive and the posters didn't update the outcome, especially if you've read several pages!

9dpo and BFN this morning and no symptoms to speak of. Keep telling myself it's still early but getting just one line is so disheartening, not sure why I keep doing it to myself.:(


----------



## dinky

Countrymomma I don't think I can see anything on those pics either sorry hun but I'm sure they will get darker! I did a test this morning with fmu and it was neg, not sure why but I get darker tests in the afternoon so I'll test again later. I'm 8dpo today and have been starving all morning, still getting af type cramps on and off but my thighs are also aching like they do when I've already got af. She hasn't shown her face yet but I'm thinking she will soon! Still got sore bbs and I've got a horrible headache but I've been rushing around all morning. Last night I felt really sick when I went to bed but I think that's the dodgy supper I had before I went to bed! Dimmu could you try testing with afternoon pee? No symptoms is good, lots of people say they have no symptoms leading up to a bfp! And it is still early!


----------



## CountryMomma

I figured you probably couldn't see the line.. camera seems to wash the lines out unless they are a lot darker. Took another FRER with FMU this morning.. 8DPO. The line is there and darker than yesterday! Clear as day.. still faint but that is expected for 8 DPO. I always get better results in the afternoon too so I will test again tonight.. maybe.. I haven't decided lol. I still have extremely sore bbs, I have this pressure down below like AF is going to start.. cramps, and very very tired. Here are the pics!
 



Attached Files:







20150929_075404.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 15









20150929_074026.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 14









20150929_072523.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## dinky

I see the line in the 2nd and 3rd picture! Looks like a shadow in the pics but defo there! How long you been testing positive now? About 3 days? I've got same symptoms as you, very tired and getting a cramps but no bfp :(


----------



## CountryMomma

yeah, i know it looks like a shadow.. my damn camera is making me mad. I got the faintest of faint lines 2 days ago.. so yeah, three days in a row I have gotten lines. I didn't get a BFP unti 9 DPO with my last pregnancy so don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## dinky

I don't know what to expect from my lines, sometimes there a nothing there and sometimes there's a faint faint faint line it's really starting to annoy me! I'm all hot and bothered today and my head is banging. I've got cramps from hell lol. I can't believe how early you have left got your bfp you must of implanted super early. Could you of o'd a day or 2 earlier than you thought?


----------



## CountryMomma

I don't know how I could have ovulated any earlier because we only DTD once on the 21st. So if I ovulated before the 21st wouldn't we have missed the egg? I mean I guess it would be possible to have ovulated on the 20th.. I know with my last pregnancy I implanted at 4 DPO so it could have happened again with this pregnancy.. I have a short cycle so I tend to implant earlier. Heck, who knows, as long as the lines keep getting darker!


----------



## dinky

Yeah you probably would of missed the egg. I'm wondering if my cramps are implantation cramps? I've had them on and off since last night would it last this long?


----------



## dimmu

Countrymomma I think I see something in some of the pictures but it does look like a shadow? Again I blame my mobile.

Dinky I'm not quite sure how long implantation lasts, I've seen it being described as sharp pain and dull ache so guess it could be anything?

I've felt rotten all day, really run down, headachey and nauseous. Guess I could test again tonight but worried it would just be another disappointment. With DD I tested negative around two weeks after we BD'ed but I don't know when exactly I ovulated that time. Got a strong positive a week later but didn't test in between as we weren't TTC then.


----------



## CountryMomma

Dinky, I have had cramps all week, some stronger than others which I attribute to implantation cramps.. I am not sure how long they can last but I would think several hours to a couple days.


----------



## dinky

They seem to have gone away for a bit now but I'm sure they will be back soon! Still feels like af gearing up though


----------



## CountryMomma

I am having some odd twinges and pinches.. had a weird pain in my lady parts.. my stomach is all in knots today too


----------



## southernbound

Tested at 6dpo today cause I've lost my mind :p bfn of course but dang am I crampy and achey. Gonna try to hold off 3 days before testing again


----------



## dimmu

I'm 10 dpo today and all that early testing I've done has put me off testing. So this morning when it was my actual planned test day I didn't feel like testing! I actually feel like I could wait until Saturday/Sunday and see if AF comes. The only problem is that I have to fly to FL for work on Saturday.. But at the moment I really feel like that unless I get some really strong symptoms in the next couple of days I will just wait it out.
Just don't want to see any more one line tests, done like five already and it's so discouraging!:(


----------



## dinky

I know what you mean dimmu, I'm still getting bfns (the lines still there but no colour in them) it's out me off testing but I just can't help myself I wish I could stop! I know I'm only wasting them! Your flying out to florida? Wow lucky you I went 4 times when I was younger I love it there!

Southernbound I've been testing since then too LOL probably even before! It's just so hard not to when you have tests lying around the house!


----------



## dimmu

Yes I've got such a BFN fatigue! My luteal phase is usually 14-15 days so it was just incredibly stupid to start testing at 6 dpo!!
I really feel like I can wait for the AF now.

Yes I have to go to Florida for five days for work. I've never been before but unfortunately I don't think I will get to see much as the schedule is quite full on for the whole trip. I'm actually dreading the trip a bit, DD seems to find my absence harder the older she gets. Thankfully I don't have to travel often but still a few times a year.

I guess I'll be packing some tests as well as my AF stuff.. At least I will get to drown my disappointment with some free booze at a drinks reception on Monday night if AF turns up! :) :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning ladies.. woke up in a bad mood this morning and it was made worse by the fact I had an invalid FRER this morning.. grrr.. my BBs are still sore and still having some cramps.. have had horrible horrible heartburn for two days.. that is a good sign for me. I don't really feel like testing again either.. just keep waiting for the lines to get darker and they really havent so I am getting upset..


----------



## dinky

Countrymomma I know that feeling very well! My tests aren't getting no lighter or no darker it really is frustrating! I've taken 2 tests today and they both have lines but faint ones that have no colour. Keep trying to stop myself from testing but I can't! I'll probably do another one later even tho I don't really want to :( 

Dimmu you sounds like you have the best job in the world lol! What I wouldn't give to fly away for 5 days! The weather over there will be gorgeous and even tho you will be busy in sure you will enjoy it! I know what you mean though I would miss my girls and they would miss me but she will give you the biggest cuddle when you get back :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Dinky, I am sure I will test again tonight lol.. I don't really feel like it at the moment but things can change in a day. I have a couple cheapy tests left so may try them and save my two FRER. IDK.. I am indecisive today


----------



## southernbound

Absolutely agree on bfn fatigue. I was going to test again today or tomorrow but now I kind of feel like waiting for af instead. Save the tests I guess :/


----------



## dinky

I've just ordered another 50 tests off eBay lol. I'm down to about 7 and I'm sure I will use them over the next 2 or 3 days! I've got a serious addiction at the mo!


----------



## CountryMomma

Dinky! Wow another 50! lol I just keep grabbing the cheap walmart ones.. I usually grab 4 or so when I go in. I have thought about getting some off the internet but never gotten around to doing it and by the time I think of it is to late to order them! I have a serious addiction as well..


----------



## dimmu

I bought a few superdrug tests yesterday as they are supposed to be really reliable for early testing. Got a BFN last night with one of those and think that was it for me, just don't want to see another BFN now, it's too disheartening.

I really dislike travelling for work, it's tiring and I feel guilty for being away from DD. I'd like to look for another job with less or no travel, but I'm stuck with the current one until I get pregnant so that I can take a maternity leave. C'mon BFP, I really need you!! :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Dimmu, Florida is nice and this time of year the weather should be lovely! I was military and always hated traveling and leaving the kids and the DH.. but sometimes it is worth it! The drinks will take the sting off if AF does show!


----------



## CountryMomma

I am feeling so crampy today and this may be TMI but I feel like I have to go #2 all the time.. just that weird pressure down below.. it feels just like AF is about to start.. my CP is really making me wonder, I know you cant put much stock in it but it has been high, soft and closed since ovulation.. it did get hard for a couple days but it has stayed incredibly high the whole time.


----------



## dinky

I know lol I'm just getting really frustrated with the tests. The line is still there but it's not changed in the past few days it's been nearly 5 weeks I just don't know what to do or think! Keep hoping the next test I do changes a little bit but it never does! I've had no cramps today and bbs are still sore


----------



## CountryMomma

If the line is still there I would say something is up.. I can't imagine it would stay positive for so long! But it is odd its not getting any darker.. or maybe the hormones are overlapping? You still have some from last time and some new ones so it is making the lines.. so once the new hormone starts picking up they should start getting darker!


----------



## dinky

I like your way of thinking countrymomma :D I'm hoping that's the case! I'll be 10dpo tomorrow so hopefully the line might be a bit more darker? It's just really getting me down now. I'm wondering if it's a bit of retained product that might clear out if af shows her face? Hope not though! I'm just wishing the days away at the mo living in limbo


----------



## CountryMomma

I will keep my fingers crossed for you :) I am trying to resist testing again here in 45 minutes. I have held my pee for 4 hours and just had a little to drink.. I am either 8 or 9 DPO and I got a nice line at 9 DPO with my last pregnancy... I just don't know.. I cant make up my mind lol


----------



## dinky

Here's my 3 tests from today at 9dpo. First one with fmu at 10.30 this morning, middle one about 1pm today and the bottom one at 4.15pm. I think the middle one is the darkest today. Still eye squinters though! You probably can't even see them in the pics!


----------



## CountryMomma

I can see a line on the middle one! But the others I cannot see anything.. I am absolutely sad and pissed all at the same time.. so I took a FRER after a 4 hour hold and a line showed up immediately.. I was actually able to get a picture of it too... well I couldn't really tell if it had color so I opened the case and it is the biggest indent line I have ever seen!! Damn FRER have gotten me again.. so I was wondering if maybe I haven't gotten any lines at all and dug my other tests out and they are BFN and two others have huge indent lines as well! :( I am soo sad :cry:.. I thought I had a BFP.. well I still have 6 days until AF is supposed to show and I am still experiencing symptoms.. so we will see but I tell you I am not spending my money on FRER anymore, these new ones SUCK!!
 



Attached Files:







20150930_112204.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 13









20150930_112232.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7









20150930_112717.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 12









20150930_112802.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dinky

Omg sorry about that countrymomma! How awful!! I'd ask for my money back!! Are you going to get a different brand of test and try again? You must be gutted I can see lines on most of those pics you uploaded! I can see lines on my hpts in real life but there not showing up very well on the camera. The 2nd one is defo the darkest I'm hoping they start getting darker 2moz. If I think I had implantation cramps yesterday then it might take a few more days to start showing on the tests


----------



## CountryMomma

I am gutted.. and pissed.. I am going to continue to test with the walmart .88 tests. I have never gotten a false positive with those. With my last pregnancy I got a nice line on those at 10 DPO so I may just have to wait a few days to see a nice line.. I will also pick up a few dollar general tests tomorrow as I will be right near one. 

From what I have read it takes about 2 days after implantation for the hormone to become strong enough for the HPT to pick up.


----------



## dimmu

Oh no countrymomma, that's so annoying! How can they all show a false positive, that's appalling! :( It's still early for you though, even if you got an early positive with previous pregnancies it could be different this time. If you can maybe leave testing for a bit and try and keep yourself busy with something else. Easier said than done I know.

Dinky that must be so frustrating for you as well. I have no idea how long the hormone keeps showing up in tests. Hopefully the tests will start getting stronger soon.

I have had another uneventful day. Determined now not to test until AF is late. She should be here on Sunday so at least I can hit the bar for a glass or two of wino at my employer's expense if that happens. My breasts are a bit tender when you touch them but I get that before AF as well. CM is slightly less dry than it has been but that also happens before AF.


----------



## CountryMomma

I don't plan to test for a few days... if I can resist.. I have 2 walmart cheapies and a FRER left.. I may test this weekend since I will be 10 and 11 DPO.. we will see. AF is due next tuesday.. I am still kind of thinking I am due to the symptoms..


----------



## dinky

Hmm my breast tenderness has seemed to have vanished in the past hour and I've just been to the loo and had ewcm on the toilet paper when I wiped again! Not clear tho kind of cloudy


----------



## dinky

Beast soreness has come back a bit more now it's really weird! Normally they are really sore before af! I'm off to bed now so I'll try and test again in the morning but it's dps 30th birthday tomorrow and got to take my eldest to school so gunnar be busy in the morning! Good luck with any more testing that might happen before I wake up in the morning ladies :)


----------



## ajr1990

i'm having issues with the frer as well(and I know others that are too) they are crap now. even the 'old' style. I called today and they will be refunding me for 2(2x) boxes I bought. they seem unaware of all the issues right now.. I think best to call and make note of your issues as it will help improve product


----------



## CountryMomma

I found a box of old style at walmart.. a 3 pack. I took one and had a faint line, i cracked it open and made sure there was no indent there and there wasn't so I am more confident it is an actual line.. so we will see what happens. I may give them a call tomorrow. I am feeling a bit better though because I see a line and was actually able to get a picture of it!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1443660986.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## dimmu

Oh countrymomma I hope this is it for you and the line really is there. I can't really see it but it's probably the camera again.

Nothing new with me, just AF symptoms like skin outbreak, stretchy cloudy cm, tender breasts but not nipples. I was feeling so hopeful and positive last week but now it just feels like AF will be here in a few days. :(


----------



## dinky

I think I can see the line country! Don't count yourself out yet dimmu, I totally know how your feeling though I think I'm out this month. Just took another test, still no colour in the line and there should be by now at 10dpo :( life's just not fair I should be 13 weeks pregnant now :( just wish af would come and clear out the last bit of whatever making my tests faintly positive so I can try again!


----------



## dimmu

So sorry to hear that dinky, must be so hard to not think about what could have been. :( 
But just like you told me there's still a chance until AF shows up.

Think the skin outbreak really made me lose hope as I always get that before AF. I didn't feel like testing at all this morning. Think I'm mentally preparing for AF and I have also ordered some soya isoflavones to try out next cycle, hopefully they would help regulate my cycle and bring ovulation forward. I don't want ovulate cd 18 one cycle and cd 37 the next!!


----------



## dinky

Thanks dimmu, I've got af cramps now so I think it will be here at some point today. Just hate being stuck in this limbo!


----------



## dinky

Oh and have you tried spearmint tea? I swear it helped me ovulate the cycle I had my youngest daughter!


----------



## dimmu

Oh I might look into spearmint tea as well. Everything counts! Thanks for that!


----------



## dinky

I did a thread on it just over 3 years back if you go on my statistics you will find it x


----------



## dinky

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...has-spearmint-tea-helped-anybody-ovulate.html


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning ladies! I am so exhausted today, I haven't been sleeping well at all. I decided to wait and not use a FRER test this AM with FMU as I seem to get better results in the evening.. I did test with a walmart cheapie and I think I see a hint of a line but its hard to tell. I am going to grab some dollar store tests today and use those and save my FRER. I am having some serious pains in my breasts and some pretty good cramps.. also peeing a lot. My breasts also seem bigger as I am popping out of my bra! I am just hoping I am not having another chemical.. since the lines don't seem to be getting any darker. :(


----------



## dinky

Countrymomma have you tried a clear blue digital? Your symptoms sounds good and it's still early so you probably won't get strong lines yet. No more symptoms for me today. Bbs are still sore but thats about it. Only have 2 tests left so if I use them tomorrow and my pack of 50 don't arrive I'll be having withdrawal symptoms lol!


----------



## CountryMomma

dinky said:


> Countrymomma have you tried a clear blue digital? Your symptoms sounds good and it's still early so you probably won't get strong lines yet. No more symptoms for me today. Bbs are still sore but thats about it. Only have 2 tests left so if I use them tomorrow and my pack of 50 don't arrive I'll be having withdrawal symptoms lol!

No, I havent tried a digital yet because my last pregnancy I got a BFN on digital at 9 DPO and didn't get a BFP until 11 DPO and I was getting good lines on tests. I just bought 4 more dollar store tests today lol


----------



## dinky

Oh well maybe you could try one in a couple of days? I've took 3 tests today. Couldn't see a line on the first 2 but the last one I did has a faint line! Think the last of the hcg is about out of my system now


----------



## CountryMomma

I plan to try one probably Monday! That will be the day before AF is due so should work by then! Sounds like the hormones are almost out of your system. Hopefully you get another line in a few days and it keeps getting darker!


----------



## dinky

I've just took another look at there's a faint line on all 3 :( just it's a bit darker on the last one! I really don't want to test no more but I can't help it lol. Yeah I think a digi will work on Monday specially if your lines keep getting darker by then


----------



## CountryMomma

Thats so odd dinky.. its so hard to tell if its old or new hormones! I bought 4 more dollar store tests today.. which I noticed are the same as the .88 cent walmart tests just in a different box. They used to be a different test. I just took one with very very dilutes urine and I think I see a shadow of a line but I can't tell. I am going to save my FRER for Monday and if I get a good line on that I will buy a digi.


----------



## dimmu

Good morning! How is everyone today, some more testing planned?; )

No change for me, 12dpo with the usual AF symptoms. Haven't tested now for a couple of days, not feeling like it. Think I will get to have my glass of wine in Florida. :(


----------



## dinky

Morning country and dimmu :) 11dpo for me today I shall be testing shortly! Got more spots on my face and my bbs are a little more sore today but that's expected if af is on its way! Dimmu you never know you might get a nice line on a test now! My last 2 bfps I got they day I returned from a weekend break lol. Country it's good news if you are still getting those lines on a test! I'm feeling a bit achy in my uterus this morning it feels like af cramps again


----------



## dimmu

Good luck dinky, I hope you get a darker line today, will keep my fingers crossed!

I don't think I will test today either. It really just feels like I have all the usual AF symptoms, spots, achey breasts, tummy issues so I'm fully expecting a BFN. At least if I wait until AF shows up I still have some hope for 2-3 days!! :)


----------



## dinky

Thank you dimmu, I have done another test this morning and the line is darker than it has been for days! But there's not much colour in it at all so I'm not getting my hopes up it is still pretty faint! I don't blame you at all for not wanting to test yet I wish I had your willpower! It's better to have some hope than no hope and if you get your bfp you will be glad you waited! I've attached a pic of this mornings bfp but it was done with about my 3rd pee and I didn't need the toilet so there won't much to test with I forced it out lol. I only have one test left I think I'll be using it in the next hour because I just can't hold off! I hope my pack of 50 arrive tomorrow or I won't know what to do with myself all day lol. Do you see the line?


----------



## dimmu

Yes I can see a line. Do you think it's any different from the previous lines? Maybe you just need a fresh batch of tests, hopefully they'll come today.:)


----------



## dinky

The line seems to be a bit thicker than the other tests and I did the other one about a hour ago but it's the same as the one this morning. Just been and brought 2 frers, just took one and it's got a very very faint line on it so I'll take the other one either tomorrow with fmu or the day after. It's dragging on too much now lol


----------



## dinky

The line seem to be a bit thicker than the other tests. Did my last ic about a hour ago and the line was the same as this morning so I went out and brought 2 frers. Just took one and there's a very very faint line on it I doubt I'll get a pic but I'll take the other one either tomorrow morning or the day after. It's dragging on too long now lol


----------



## dinky

Tut just typed that out twice coz it told me it didn't upload the first comment lol


----------



## dimmu

Think that's encouraging! Hopefully tomorrow and fmu will give you some answers! 
I wish I felt brave enough to test, would just be gutted if it was another stark white and I think it would be. At 12dpo it would be pretty conclusive, when I got that at 9 dpo at least I could still tell myself it was too early!

Have your symptoms changed at all since yesterday?


----------



## dinky

Yeah you should get a bfp by 12dpo but it's not unheard of to get them later! I'm 11dpo I think if I was pregnant again the line would be stronger and at least visable on the frer! The only thing that's different today is I've got more spots than I normally get and I've got a trapped nerve in the bottom of my back that shoots down my leg but I did have that early on with my mc pregnancy but that was more like 6 7 weeks way after I got a strong bfp. I get sciatica sometimes! Do you still have no symptoms?


----------



## dimmu

I have got lots of spots but I usually get some leading up to AF. My breasts are sore but this is also an AF symptom for me. The only difference is that they got tender a few days later than usually, but don't think that means anything. The soreness usually eases before AF starts so once that happens I know it's game over for me! Of course I'm now obsessively poking my breasts to see if they are still sore!:dohh: :haha:

I guess I just don't feel like it's gonna happen now, hence the reluctance to test. It's a shame because when I realised I ovulated late I kind of felt like it was "a good sign" or it was "meant to be" as DD conceived the same way, superstitious I know!! DD was unplanned and I thought it was my safe days and I was about to come on but ovulated instead. Feel kind of silly now for thinking that it would happen the same way again this time. Oh well. 

Just waiting for AF and CD1 now. :coffee: Will see if soya or perhaps the spearmint tea might help. Not sure if I should try both though, probably not!


----------



## dinky

I didn't ovulate till late the cycle that I fell pg with dd2. I didn't think I was going to but I finally did on cd35 after I started drinking spearmint tea! If I'm going to ovulate in a cycle then I don't ovulate that late but it was the month I had caught! So it could be the same for you! The time I fell pg with the one I mc I tested positive on cd27 so I must of ovulate really early that cycle and I've never known myself to ovulate that early but we wasn't trying so I don't know if I had o symptoms that month. Sometimes we are pleasently surprised by our bodies! I don't think I will get pg this cycle. I think this cycle will be messed up due to the mc. I just want my body to restart so we can try again! The waiting is horrendous


----------



## dinky

Today's tests. The frer might as well be bfn I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle. Only got one test left I hope the others come in the post tomorrow!


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning ladies! Sorry I haven't been on. So I took a cheapie with FMU and think I saw the hint of a line.. took a FRER and saw something, broke it open and there was a freaking indent the size of the grand canyon.. couldn't tell if it had color in it or not though so I ran to the store and bought both ClearBlue and EPT.. I know blue is bad but I have had it with FRER. So anyways, I saved my FMU in a cup and came back and dipped both the CB and the EPT.. no line on the EPT but a super duper faint line on the CB.. now I know your not supposed to read the CB after the time limit but I am crazy so I did and HOLY CRAP!! If this is an evap line it is a monster of one!! The first pic is the CB within about 3 minutes, the second is about an hour later! I also attached the cheapie test..
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1443796434.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 15









20151002_104732.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 18









ctp-85135-1443794948.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dimmu

Dinky I can't see anything (different) in today's tests, sorry! Hopefully you'll get your new tests tomorrow. It's not over until the witch shows up! I had a late BFP with DD, you just never know.

Country I definitely see that line in the last picture, very obvious. I don't have much experience in evaporation lines so not sure what they look like or how soon they show up. Is the recommended time limit for CB 3 minutes?


----------



## dinky

I had to take the pic from quite far away but the line on the ic is darker, still faint tho but I'm classing the frer as a bfn. Can't wait for the next few days to be over with so I know either way!!


----------



## dinky

Country I see the line on the middle pic!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hello ladies, sorry I kind of fell off the radar, I have been buying a new car! I took another CB and cheapie with evening urine, that had been held for at least 4 hours. Got a faint line on the CB that has been getting darker as time goes on and I think a pretty visable line on the cheapie. Getting pictures of them is another task lol. I think the time limit on them is 10 minutes. The first pic of the CB was at about 3 to 5 minutes and the second one is at about 20 mintues. Then the cheapie.
 



Attached Files:







20151002_173639.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11









20151002_175322.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9









20151002_174352.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dinky

Country I do see something on the 2 end pictures but not on the first cb one! I've decided not to test this am. I'm either gunna wait until tomorrow to take my last frer or if my cheapies come today I'll take one when they arrive! Had a bad ibs flare up last night which for me is a af sign :(


----------



## dimmu

CD1 for me. Wasn't expecting anything else but still gutted. At least my super long cycle of 49 days is over now.
Will try soya to bring ovulation forward and will also be using OPKs to catch that egg. 

Hope you will get some stronger lines today!


----------



## dinky

Oh I'm sorry dimmu :( even though you expect it, it doesn't make it any easier does it :( my tummy is playing up today so I'm expecting af to show up soon. I normally get a bad stomach at this time of month! Atleast you can fly to florida now and enjoy some wine in the gorgeous florida sunshine! I'm so jelous lol


----------



## dimmu

Yeah it just seems to happen every time; first week of TWW feeling incredibly hopeful and ending up testing early, then getting discouraged by the BFNs. Then the AF symptoms start but yet you still cling on to hope and then feel devastated when she arrives.

Well I guess I'll opt for BA's complementary mini bottle of wine on my way to Florida.:) Off to the airport now, hopefully there will be some positive updates when I next log on!xx


----------



## dinky

I don't think there will be on my end but country is looking promising! I really do hope you enjoy your trip and take full advantage of the free booze! Yes we defo go through the same emotional cycle every month!


----------



## dinky

My cheapie came so I tested. Bfn :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning ladies. I am sorry to hear AF got you dimmu :( That is always a sad day. Dinky, I just don't know what the heck is going on. I have all these symptoms and some tests say BFP and some say BFN... ugh, its so frustrating.. I took another cheapie this morning and I see a hint of a line but I would think it would be progressing by now.. ill post a few pics. Also sorry to hear about your tummy issues.. I always get pretty upset stomach right before AF as well.. hopefully this isn't a bad sign for you!
 



Attached Files:







20151003_080622.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 8









20151003_080938.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 5









20151003_081728.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dinky

Country I can't see anything in those pics sorry. It's strange that you tests aren't getting any darker have you been getting them for 6 days nw? I had a new batch of tests arrive today and I've taken 2, both bfn so I know I'm out this month


----------



## CountryMomma

Im not surprised you cant see anything in those pics.. I can't really either. :( I have been getting shadow of lines for about 5 days.. some darker than others... I am hoping its not another chemical :( I have been researching to see how late you can get a BFP.. I don't think I am going to test again until the 6th, AF is supposed to arrive that day. If she doesn't show her face I will test again. Feeling down :(


----------



## dinky

Do you have a 15 day lp then? I'm not sure how long mine is all I know is I normally get mine 12-14 days after my bbs get sore lol hope it'd not another chemical for you!


----------



## CountryMomma

I actually have a 13 day LP, I ovulate early on CD 11 uaually. I have short 25 day cycles.


----------



## dinky

Oh OK your in a different time zone to me aren't you lol I forgot about that!


----------



## CountryMomma

yup!


----------



## CountryMomma

Sooo.. I have a serious POAS problem lol.. I said I was going to wait until AF was due to test again but I am week. I tested with just a cheapie and a faint line popped up right away.. it is still very faint but it is darker than the previous ones... I always get better results at night. I will attach a pic but I am not sure you can see the line.. but I am in a little better mood.. I just hope it keeps getting darker! Or Im not just crazy!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1443924160.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## southernbound

Hey ladies! Sorry for going awol. Dimmu I'm so sorry and country that is so frustrating! Afm, I think I got my bfp :blush: my temp went back up today and then I got this
 



Attached Files:







20151003_230414.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 22


----------



## dinky

Country I think I do see a line in that pic! Southern I defo see a line in that pic congratulations :D you must be so excited! Defo a bfp!! I'm still in bed trying to wake up my girls woke me up early again grrrr they always do at weekends they get up earlier than they do for school and I have to wake them up on a school day!! I'll do a test when I get out of bed


----------



## dinky

Done a test. Bfn :(


----------



## southernbound

:hugs: dinky. What dpo are you?


----------



## dimmu

Hello from Florida!! Had a terrible day yesterday with a delayed, long and bumpy flight but got here in the end.

Congrats once more southernbound! Very pleased for you, I hope I have as much success with SI.

Countrymomma I hope you get your definite BFP soon.

Oh no dinky, when is AF due? Perhaps there is still hope.


----------



## dinky

Af should be here either today or tomorrow I'm just hoping it will come and my hormones aren't all messed up from the mc! Southern I'm 13dpo so would definitely have a bfp by now :(


----------



## dinky

Dimmu I'm so jelous right now lol how's the weather?


----------



## CountryMomma

Congrats Southern!! That is so exciting to see that line.. I am still confused.. I took a cheapie this morning and I saw a faint line, it looked darker than last night so I decided to take a FRER, a line came up strait away, it was pink and I didn't even really have to squint to see it. Then it kind of faded.. it is still there but very faint and I can't seem to get a picture of it with my phone..(I hate my phone.) I am nervous though because I am having a lot of cramping this morning.. AF is due on Tuesday so I am hoping thats not what it is from.. :( I will try and get a pic of my tests.. if I have to stand on my head!


----------



## CountryMomma

Just checked my CP and it is still very high and soft but when I pulled my finger back out it came out with dark tinged CM.. :(


----------



## dinky

I hope af doesn't show for you country, specially as you have been getting those bfps! I'd hate for you to have another chemical I've never had one *touch wood* but I can imagine they are devestating! I'm having some dull af cramps tonight and they do feel like af cramps! Like a burning sort of pain so hopefully she will show over night or tomorrow. I know I'm not pregnant so I just want to hurry up ad start the next cycle so I'm closer to my next ovulation! If nothing happens next cycle I think I might start temping again but I didn't want to get too obsessed plus I don't sleep well so last time I temped I had to keep readjusting my temp and that was a pain in the arse it's self! I don't think I'll need opks as I get quite a lot of ewcm so I know when ovulation is approaching it would just be nice to confirm that it's happened and I can look forward to the tww!


----------



## CountryMomma

I don't know what to think Dinky.. I checked my cervix again and pulled out some bright red blood, just a thin line of it. Haven't had any blood since though... so I am thinking maybe IB? Could it just be coming out now if I implanted a few days ago? I am still having some sharp pains and cramps.. but they don't feel like AF cramps.. I guess I just have to wait and see if the bleeding continues. I have never had a cycle shorter than 25 days and I am only on CD 23. Also normally AF just starts with full force, no spotting. So I haven't completely counted myself out..

I can't do BBT either because I don't sleep well. I used OPKs for my last pregnancy. Now I just go off my cycle average, CP and EWCM. We aren't really trying so I am not obsessing.


----------



## dinky

You might of just irritated your cervix a bit by checking it? It's a good sign if you have not had anymore bleeding! I'm not sure about it being ib because you have been testing positive for a week now so you must of implanted a couple of days before your first bfp. Some light bleeding can be normal in early pregnancy. The wait is torture isn't it?


----------



## CountryMomma

I was thinking maybe I had just irritated it. I know my AF is due in 2 days but it seems like 100!


----------



## dimmu

It's been raining here in FL until now, in line with my mood but the sun has just come out. Hopefully it means things are about to get better again.

So sorry to hear about the BFN dinky. But if AF comes at least you know things are back to normal again and you can start over. 

Countrymomma that's so frustrating. As you keep seeing a line then there must be something there. Hope it's IB rather than chemical, I had a chemical in July and it's not pleasant.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am frustrated.. I have been so emotional the past few days too..


----------



## dinky

I bet it's still warm though isn't it Dimmu? I used to love watching the storms there they are amazing and coz it's still humid you can just sit outside on a balcony and watch them :) I need to take my girls there one day it's my favourite place on earth! I've just got into bed, my af pains have dissappeared :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Well, I think maybe the blood was just from me in there poking around! I was crying and carying on because I got in a fight with my SO and I hadn't peed in a while so I figured I'd test.. well I'm glad I did! Got another line on a cheapie and was actually able to pick it up by the camera. If you can't see it it's probably because my phone sucks but it's most def there! I am still cautious unail I get that dark line on a FRER but a little more excited!
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-04 16.55.29.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 15









2015-10-04 16.56.13.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dinky

Yep your camera sucks lol! I can not see the line in those pics but I have just woke up so my eyes haven't adjusted yet! Today is cd1 for me I think. Woke up in the night for the loo and there was blood on the tp. I'm glad that first cycle post mc is over and my body's getting back on track! Bring on ovulation now :)


----------



## dimmu

I can't see the line either countrymomma. I hope it will get darker soon so that even the camera can pick it up!!

Dinky it's definitely warmer than in the UK in here lol, but not as hot as I was expecting. It's quite pleasant in fact. Sorry to hear that it looks like AF is coming. But at least things are back to normal now. I hope October is a lucky month for both of us!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Ugh! I hate my camera. I can see the line in person and I can see it when I take the picture but as soon as I upload the pictures it wipes it out.. could be my computer too.. who know.. anyways.. still no AF this morning! The spotting didn't continue. Took another cheapie this morning and there is another line.. a tad darker than last night.. but of course my camera refuses to get a picture of it. lol I hope you ladies don't think I am crazy, I see the lines lol.


----------



## dinky

No country we don't think you crazy lol I saw the lines when you first started posting them on! I think it's been quite a long time of them being faint though they should of gotten darker now is there anyway you can get to a doctor's and ask for a blood count? I hate cd1 I've got awful af cramps it's always the worst on the first day!


----------



## CountryMomma

I would think they would be darker by now. The one this morning seemed darker.. like I could see it by jut looking at it, didn't have to squint and hold the test at weird angles. Though I could just be hopeful.. I can't get blood drawn at the Dr. until I have a positive urine test with them.


----------



## dinky

It could show positive with a doctor's test now. It's a good thing that the test is darker today! Myabe your hormone levels are picking up now and just been slow to start off with. Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## CountryMomma

That could be about the hormones just gradually ramping up.. I don't actually know when I would have gotten a positive with my first two pregnancies as I wasn't trying and just tested after I missed my AF. So all I have to go off is my last one in which I got a BFP at 9 DPO.. but I know everyone is different! I keep checking for AF.. so afraid of a chemical.. but she is staying away.. still not due till tomorrow but at least the spotting stopped!


----------



## CountryMomma

Can you see anything on here?
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1444051202.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## southernbound

That one I see country


----------



## dimmu

Countrymomma I think I can see a hint of colour there! 

Dinky I'm cd 2 now, AF only started properly yesterday, and I'm cramping really badly and feeling all bloated and horrible. Gonna start taking soya tomorrow, excited about that!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay! I'm glad you guys can see that lol.. I did have to tweak the color of the pic to make the line pop a bit more.. I am really tired today even though I went to bed at about 8pm last night.. also.. I swear I have gone to the bathroom about 5 times in the past 3 hours.. no cramps today.. so that could be good or bad.. also no spotting and no blood when I check my CP. Still very high and soft and lots of creamy CM.. also (TMI) it feels like the inside of my vagina is swollen.. like I have to burrow to find my cervix. I only remember this happening when I was pregnant.. I am contemplating getting a CB digi.. but I don't want to spend the money for a negative result.


----------



## dinky

Country I can see something in that pic! Let's hope it starts to darken for you tomorrow! Dimmu what does soya actually do? I've seen a few people mention it on the forum. I've been having af cramps all day too and my back has been killing me! I hate the first few days! It's not as heavy as it normally is though I'd say it was a medium flow today but I normally get it quite heavy for the first couple of days and have to use tampons and pads but I'm sure I'll be in full flow tomorrow :( it's definitely not light bleeding today so it's definitely af!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky! I am trying to decide if I am going to test tonight or wait for FMU tomorrow. I usually get better lines at night. I will have to go get more tests if I do that though! I always get really bad cramps on my first day of AF as well and it comes on with a vengeance. I keep checking for bleeding and none yet!


----------



## dimmu

Dinky soya is supposed to help regulate your cycle and bring ovulation forward. I keep having the odd longer cycle so thought it's worth a try. I think southernbound got her BFP after using soya so that's encouraging.
My AF is really heavy this time and I'm cramping loads, must be the extra long cycle I just had.


----------



## CountryMomma

Soo.. just tested agian.. another faint line, but urine was very diluted. DH and I DTD over lunch and I kept waiting for bleeding to start after since if I am close to AF it always starts after DTD.. but no blood! I think I am going to do a 4 hour hold and take the FRER tonight with evening urine.. if I see a line I will probably buy a digi.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am crushed, gutted, pissed, confused.. held my pee for 3 hours and took my last FRER.. thought I saw a line but it was so faint I couldn't get a pic of it.. took it apart and saw this.. WTH!! Look at that indent.. and not even a hint of color.. :cry: I don't know what to think.. still no AF, still no BFP, crazy lines on some tests. I am done until either AF shows or she is late a few days..
 



Attached Files:







20151005_200931.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## southernbound

Country mama :hugs: I'm so sorry this is such a roller coaster. When is af due?


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks southern, AF is due tomorrow. CP is still very very high and soft and no sign of spotting when I check my CP, also I BD today and that usually gets things going and nothing..the only thing I have had was that little bit of blood yesterday when I checked my CP. DH keeps asking if I feel like AF is on her way and I can't tell, I am tired and bloated, gassy, my BBs are killing me, and my cramps have actually gone away. I don't know what to think.. I don't know how I can have some faint lines and then nothing..


----------



## dinky

Awww I'm sorry country it must be so hard for you! I'd suggest another brand of test those frers seem to have been nothing but disappointment for you :( keeping my fingers crossed that af doesn't show for you! That is one massive indent line!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Well, must have been another chemical.. or I got some seriously jacked up tests! AF arrived right on time this morning. Got up from bed to use the bathroom and there she was.. and now come the cramps.. :cry: I think I have learned my lesson, no testing until AF is late.. it only causes heartache sometimes.


----------



## dimmu

Oh no countrymomma I'm so sorry. You have had such a rollercoaster cycle, really wish it could have had a happy ending. 

I'm determined not to test early this cycle, it's just not worth the stress and in your case heartache as well.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dimmu


----------



## dinky

I am sorry to hear af arrived for you country! I know what it's like to see those faint positives and think you might be pregnant again! Atleast you don't have to wait too long to ovulate again with your short cycles. I may have upto 3 weeks to wait! You must be so dissapointed it must of been another chemical as you were getting bfps with different brands. I'm going to wait until closer to af this time too. Good luck with your next cycle! I'm sure it won't take you too long to conceive again x


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky.. I am not sure that we will try again, we weren't really trying for this one but were being lazy about preventing. Might take work to convince the DH to try again! 

On a different note.. I am still not sure what is going on.. my AF is very different than usual.. I have hardly filled half a tampon in 3 hours.. normally on cd1 I am very very heavy. Also I was being curious so I checked my CP and there was barely anything, just some brown colored CM also my cervix is still very very high and soft and hardly open at all. Isn't the cervix supposed to drop low and go hard during AF and open up? I know I may be grasping at straws here but I am curious. My BBs are also still killing me.. ugh.. Why can't my body just make up its mind!


----------



## dinky

That is strange, have you taken a test today?


----------



## CountryMomma

No, I havent. I used my last one last night. I thought I had one more cheapie but I dont. If the bleeding doesn't get heavier I may stop by walmart and pick up another .88 test.


----------



## dinky

OK let us know if you do another one!


----------



## dimmu

Countrymomma how did things turn out?


----------



## dinky

Well I've still got cramps and heavy bleeding grrr :( how are you dimmu? What's the weather like? It's constantly raining and miserable here in the UK! How are you today country?


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, sorry had a busy day yesterday. It is for sure AF it got a lot heavier over the day and last night :(


----------



## dinky

Awww sorry to hear that :( are you not trying this month for defo then? X


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Hun. I am not sure if we will be trying this month or not.


----------



## dimmu

So sorry to hear that countrymomma. :( 

I'm at the airport now, flying home in a few hours. Can't wait to get bavk, work trips are hard as it is and I miss my little girl.


----------



## dinky

Did your daughter give you a massive hug when you got home dimmu?I bet it was a lovely little reunion :) how are you getting on with the soya? I've read up on it it's quite interesting!! I'm on cd4 so nothing happening for me apart from still bleeding! How are you country?


----------



## dimmu

Was so lovely to see DD. I went to pick her up from school and she was all confused as she wasn't expecting me, bless her.:)

I'm doing soya cd 3-7, two more days to go. Will be interesting to see if it has any kind of impact on my cycle and ovulation, I certainly wouldn't mind ovulating a bit earlier this cycle..


----------



## dinky

Are you having any side effects from taking it? Awww I bet your daughter was so chuffed to see you :)


----------



## dimmu

It's gone very quiet in here! 
I took the second to last dose of soya today, no side effects thus far.

When are you likely to ovulate? Are you using OPKs or temping this month?


----------



## dinky

I know it's because country has stopped posting lol. No I'm not temping or using opks I can usually tell when I'm about to ovulate by ewcm and then I confirm it with boob pain lol! Are you going to be using them? I normally o around cd20 but it varies as my cycles range from 28-35 days. How about you?


----------



## dimmu

I know guess it's just the two of us left here!! :)

I also can usually tell when I ovulate but as my last cycle was so weird -only ovulated cd37 instead of the usual cd17-18- gonna try OPKs this time. Hopefully my long cycle was just one off and I'll be back to normal now. But taking soya just in case to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## dinky

Wow that was a late ovulation! Mind you I ovulate cd35 when I conceived dd2. I'm hoping I o a bit earlier as well this cycle instead of around cd20 it seems like ages away and when your ttc the difference in days makes a huge difference to the time you have to wait don't it. Hopefully the soya will help you and make your cycle shorter. I've took clomid for 15 months before and I definitely felt the difference around o time and since soya is similar to clomid maybe you will too!


----------



## dimmu

I also ovulated late when I conceived DD but no such luck this time. :(

Why were you on clomid, to bring ovulation forward? Did it not work for you if you were on it such a long time?

I hope soya works for me, would rather not make a habit of ovulating so late! My cycle was 50 days, don't have the patience for that! :)


----------



## dinky

When I was with my ex partner we tried for ages to get pregnant and it wasn't happening so after a year we went to our gp and he booked me in to see a fertility specialist and my gp did some blood tests that showed I wasn't ovulating every month on my own. So they put me on 6 months of clomid. I was ovulating on the clomid but didnt fall pregnant. so then they did a hsg which showed my womb and fallopian tubes were OK and not blocked so I got another 6 months of clomid. Didn't fall pregnant then either so the next step was a lap which showed I had quite bad endometriosis and pcos! My womb was a mess my ovaries were stuck to the side of my womb so they put those back where they should be and they got rid of a lot of scar tissue that was around my uterus. After that they were convinced I'd now get pregnant so I got 4 more rounds of clomid. We wernt allowed to bd for 4 weeks while I was recovering from the op and in that time me and my ex partner split up! A few months later I got with my now dp who I first met at school and when we decided to try I still had the clomid so I took them! I conceived on the 2nd cycle of clomid that time :) so I still had 2 rounds left which I used to ttc dd2. I didn't fall pregnant with her on those 2 rounds but I did fall pregnant naturally 10 months after we started trying and again with the mc I fell pregnant naturally using the pull out method! We wernt even ttc that time! When i concieved dd2 i was booked in for another lap in 2 weeks time so im glad we got pregnant when we did and i didnt need another op! Sorry that post is massive lol!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey girls! Sorry I haven't posted in a along time. I have been really busy. I just got back from a 3 day trip to Tennessee to see my parents and buy a new car. So I am very excited about that! I had the weirdest AF ever. I spotted on day 1 bled medium heavy on day two and was all done by morning of day 3. Nothing since either. I have been still taking tests just in case! But still no BFP... I am hesitant to go back on my Meds as they are not good to take during pregnancy... I doubt that I am but I am so confused! I am also nauseated and tired and so freaking thirsty... Ugh I hate my body sometimes.. I just checked my CM too and I am High soft and closed with loads of EWCM on CD 7! WTH?!


----------



## dimmu

Dinky it does sound like things just weren't meant to be with your ex! Did you conceive naturally with your mc as well? I hope things work out for you this month, at least you're ovulating naturally now!

Nice to see you again countrymomma! Do you think it's a chemical you've had or are still having, maybe that's why things are a bit weird? Have you ever had one before that you know of?

CD10 for me. FF predicts ovulation for CD18 but with my cycle patterns you just never know. Gonna start using OPKs today, just want to make sure I catch that egg this month!


----------



## dinky

Yeah I agree that things wernt meant to be between us. Yes my mc pregnancy was natural too! I really do believe the laproscopy made all the difference as I was silly in my late teens and never used protection with 2 boyfriends and never fell pregnant then either over those 4 years I was with them 2. 
Hi country nice to see you back :) sounds like you have had a nice few days away! I agree with dimmu that it sounds as though you have had a chemical maybe this af will be a bit messed up! I'm on cd9 and have been having ewcm since yesterday which is early for me too! We bd last night just incase I am gearing up to o early :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I think it probably was another chemical. I have had 2 previously and last time I had one I had a weird 2 day AF just like this last one. I haven't convinced DH to try again this month so not sure what we are going to do. I am hoping he gives in!


----------



## dimmu

It certainly sounds like a chemical. :( 
I hope you can convince your hubby to try again. My DH us all up for having a baby but whenever it's time to BD on my fertile days he gets all reluctant, apparently it puts too much pressure on him to perform and he'd rather be spontaneous. Unfortunately our sex life isn't busy enough to leave it to spontaneity alone! :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I managed to convince the DH to DTD with no protection today! Yay! But I wasn't able to lie down for more than 10 minutes after we got done as I had to get up and get my son from school. It didn't seem like a lot leaked out so I am hopeful also it is 2 or 3 days before O day so hopefully if we can't get a chance to DTD again it will get the job done. We will see. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## dimmu

Yay! Hopefully that has done the trick! Glad you managed to convince your hubby! Are you temping or anything to see when you O or do you just know?

My breasts have gone slightly sore and the cm has changed from creamy to more runny, would not call it quite watery yet, but hoping it's the soya doing the trick for me and bringing the ovulation forward. Yesterday I even had a bit of ewcm, hopefully it will get more abundant soon. OPK was negative yesterday but will test again tonight. Really hope I will O within the next week now.


----------



## dinky

Sounds like you have a good shot at being pregnant this month country! Hope it's better news for you this cycle. Dimmu it sounds like you aren't far from your fertile period! I've had some more ewcm today but I'm starting to doubt if I could handle a 3rd child :( dd2 has been poorly over the last few days and has had me up several times in the night over the past week. Sometimes waking dd1 up too so I've got them both running round at 3/4 am which is making getting up and ready for school very difficult and I'm exausted through the day but cannot sleep at night! I'm trying to imagine looking after a newborn as well and I don't think I would cope! Dp isn't helping as he works from 6am till 6pm so he needs his sleep and won't wake for anything! Maybe it's the tiredness making me doubt things but I'm thinking if I don't get pg this month then I may hold off for a while till my youngest is a bit older and can go to the toilet by herself through the night. Dd1 wet the bed last night as well and dd2 had runs and covered her pj's in it :( bless her!


----------



## CountryMomma

Dimmu, I mainly just go off of CM and CP. I used OPKs when I got pregnant with my last so I know when I normally O. I have never temped as we have never had to try super hard to get pregnant. This morning I have loads of EWCM and my CP is SHOW so I am thinking maybe I am going to ovulate early this cycle which is good news for having DTD yesterday. 

Dinky, sorry to hear your little one is doing poorly. It's always hard when they have a rough time sleeping. I haven't been sleeping well myself and have been thinking about the sleepless nights while pregnant and then the newborn but in the end it is all worth it :)


----------



## dinky

You are right country! I've had a little nap this afternoon with dd2. Woke up with a banging headache but it's gone off now! I feel a bit better now I've had some sleep. I don't do well without sleep lol. Sounds like you have timed bd perfectly! How long do you normally get ewcm for before you o? I normally get it for 6-7 days and I've had it for 4 now


----------



## CountryMomma

I normally get EWCM for about 4 days before I O and go HSO for 2 days before O. I hadn't been checking cm or cp until today so not sure how many days I have had EWCM except I noticed some on TP for a few days. My CP is HSO so I am assuming I will O either tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## dinky

Country try and squeeze some more bd time out of oh :) sounds like your close! I don't really check my cp as I only check it when I'm in the bath and I'm scared I will wash all the ewcm out lol but I find it easier to check in the bath. So I try and avoid it near o time but i probably will have a cheeky check later in the bath! I haven't noticed as much ewcm today so I'm hoping my body hasn't decided that now is not the time!


----------



## CountryMomma

I am hoping to get some BD time in today and tomorrow. Just to be extra safe but DH is stubborn! Lol I am sure I can convince him, he never turns down a chance to BD. I normally check my CP in the shower, I have an abundance of EWCM so I am not concerned with washing it away. My Cervix normally closes up on ovulation day so we will see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## CountryMomma

Got another BD session in! Yay! Also managed to lay on my back for 30 minutes after just for good measure. Ovulating either tomorrow or Saturday so I think I have a good chance!!


----------



## dimmu

Yay, that's excellent!:)

My OPK had a hint of colour yesterday, unlike the day before, and had more ewcm as well so think I'm also approaching o! Bounced my OPK-phobic husband last night in the middle of the night so got one BD session done. Gonna leave it tonight and hopefully will do the same again on Saturday night.


----------



## dinky

Great news for you both! Country hopefully that's done the trick and dimmu it sounds as though your fertile time is coming up! Make sure to test twice a day as the hormones rise quick and you could miss it! More ewcm for me today, didn't bd last night because I'm just too tired with my 2 girls getting up through the night :( thought I would have a good sleep last night but I couldn't fall asleep all night then the girls were up at 4am!! I sent them back to bed and tried to go to sleep but knew dps alarm was going off at 5 so I couldn't. It wasn't until dp got out of bed that I could fall asleep then my stupid alarm went off at 7 for school :( :( :( I'm so tired!! My mind is constantly on the go in the night I hate it! Sorry for venting it just makes me feel better typing it all out lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Dimmu, sounds like you are getting close! Hopefully you can get another BD session in. 

Dinky, I feel your pain, I don't sleep very well at night so I am constantly tired. I went to bed at 830 last night and was back awake at 10, then was woken up at 530 by DH alarm and up at 7 with my alarm. Really is a pain when you can't shut your mind off at night. I have the same problem. Hopefully you can get in a BD session, even a quick one could do the trick!


----------



## CountryMomma

Feeling very lightheaded and nauseous today.. Also having some pretty good cramps. Thinking I am ovulating today. Just feel very blah..


----------



## dinky

I've just checked my cervix and it's high firm and slightly open! Don't think I'll be ovulating soon dispite all the ewcm going by my cp although I never really check it so I don't know if it would go sho!


----------



## CountryMomma

It takes a while to really get to know your cervix. I have been checking mine daily for over a year and even mine surprised me now and again, like today mine is so high I can't even reach it so I am not sure if it is open or closed. I don't remember mine ever being this high before.


----------



## dinky

I hadn't checked mine for about 3 years till I got pg 3 months ago so I didn't check for o that time coz we went trying. Maybe it will change without me noticing? I don't think I will o for a couple of days anyway and I think coz my body is all achy and I'm mega dizzy from the insomnia maybe it will delay it? I suffer from chronic insomnia every now and then I think it's the mc plus my girls starting to get up through the night that's triggered it this time


----------



## dimmu

Oh dinky sorry to hear you haven't been able to sleep, it can be so hard with kids. DD is five and still frequently wakes up at night and somehow I always end up attending to her even though I'm the one with a very early start. Hubby just sleeps through anything!

Countrymomma I hope you're ovulating now, you've certainly managed to get in plenty of BD on the right dates if you are!

I'm not very good with cervix checking either, can't really tell the difference between soft and firm if I'm honest! I've noticed when it opens a bit but never know for sure! 

Plenty of watery cm today mixed with some ewcm so the signs are good. It could still be a few days before I o though unless the soya has made a difference. I hope it would happen soon as managed to BD last night and with DH you never know if it happens again! Haven't checked with OPK today yet as had to take DD to a school disco and only just got back. Will test in an hour or so although it's a bit later than recommended.


----------



## dinky

My dp sleeps through anything too! Our smoke alarm right outside our bedroom door goes off randomly in the middle of the night sometimes and there's only me that wakes up! Both kids and fella sleep straight through it! He falls asleep as soon as his head touches the pillow then he tosses and turns in a deep sleep all night that annoys the hell out of me lol. He kicks me all night, pulls the covers off me, shouts in his sleep, scrapes his toenails down my leg and sweats like a pig grrrr I make him sleep on the sofa sometimes coz it's like trying to sleep on a bouncy castle lol


----------



## dimmu

Oooh that's what my OH does as well! We never wakes up to anything and we now have separate duvets because he was such a duvet snatcher. He also kicks and wriggles and on top of that he snores whenever he's on his back. It's a miracle I get as much sleep as I do, it's never quite enough and don't thinking I ever sleep five hours in one go uninterrupted, there's always something going on!!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Dinky that sounds like my DH as well! He keeps me awake tossing around like a fish out of water. I took a OPK tonight just for the hell of it since I was at the dollar store and grabbed one. It wasn't positive but nearly so either I am still a day away or I Od already and missed my surge. I only bought one but I may run to the store and buy a few more tomorrow just to check. I have been feeling so sick to my stomach today which is weird.


----------



## dinky

Haha a fish out of water that's exactly what I tell everyone my dp it like! Our matress is like a bouncy castle and everytime he flips over I nearly get flinged out of bed! He kept me up till 1am this morning so I went to sleep on the sofa but dd2 was sick at 3am so I've been awake since then :( got a huge headache!! Not checked for any cm yet but I know I haven't ovulate as my boobs aren't sore even though my ovia app is saying I have because of the ewcm I've been getting! We bd last night just hoping it don't take too much longer


----------



## dimmu

Oh no sounds awful.
How can you find the energy to BD when you're not sleeping?

My cm is wet again but no egg white this morning. I hope I will actually ovulate. With my last cycle I thought I did as had lots if ewcm but turns out my body was only trying to and it took another 20 days of on and off ewcm to actually ovulate. I don't have the patience for that again!!


----------



## dinky

I don't use much energy doing the bd coz it's always him that wants it and if I'm tired I make him do all the work lol! Sounds like o is on the way for you dimmu watery cm counts as fertile so keep bding!


----------



## dimmu

I wish my DH was more like that! Mine plays hard to get and makes me do all the work lol!

Not quite sure what's going on. On Thursday saw a line starting up on my OPKs but it's gone today. I didn't get a chance to test yesterday but I still get watery cm mixed with ewcm so don't think I have ovulated yet, would have been way too early anyway. I hope this cycle is not gonna be like the last one where I kept getting o symptoms on and off but not actually ovulating. Was hoping the soya would help with that.


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning ladies. My DH usually does most of the work so if I am tired I can just lie there too! But sometimes he decides he just wants to lie there lol. I think I Od yesterday and just missed my surge on the OPK last night. It was nearly as dark as the control line. I may go grab a couple more today just to see but my CM went creamy/sticky today and my CP went and closed up and that usually happens the day after O. So I am either 1 DPO or on O day! Yay. lol Which means BD was perfect! Hopefully we caught that little eggy today. The oddest thing happened to me today too, when I was going to the bathroom this morning for the first time as my bladder emptied I got a bad cramp on my right side.. that never happens unless I am preggo... very weird


----------



## dinky

That is weird country! Hope you get your bfp this cycle :) have you got a test date in mind now?


----------



## dinky

I think I may of ovulated today :) I'm sure I can feel my boobs starting to get tender, I'll know for sure in the morning. If they are then tomorrow will be 1dpo for me :D


----------



## CountryMomma

I took another OPK about 1pm today and it was still negative so I am putting O date as yesterday so I am 1 DPO today. I am due to start on Halloween so I plan to test the day before as it will be the 6th anniversary of when DH and I first met and the 5th anniversary of the day we had our wedding ceremony.


----------



## CountryMomma

yay that you think you ovulated Dinky!!


----------



## dimmu

I've not ovulated yet I don't think, still getting watery cm. I kind of hope now that I wouldn't ovulate now for the next couple of days, DH has a tummy bug and there's no way I could convince him to BD now. I had the bug before him and it only lasted 24 hours so hoping it would be the same for him.


----------



## dinky

My boobs don't feel much different this morning than they did last night. Think I might ovulate today I've got period type cramps and this morning I had a huge amount of clear slippery stuff. We bd last night though so could it of been dps sperm? It was crystal clear and had a good stretch on it, does semen stretch? And is it crystal clear the morning after? 
Awww that's so sweet country if I ovulate today I'll be testing on the 28th from 10dpo :)
So sorry to hear about the bug you and dh have got dimmu I really hope it clears up for him soon and you can carry on bd'ing!


----------



## dimmu

Dinky I hope you ovulate today! 

I did another OPK last night and saw a bit of colour again. FF is predicting tuesday or wednesday for O, hope it's accurate. Would give DH some time to recover from the tummy bug. 
Really hope DD won't catch it, that would mean sleepless nights and lots of stress for all of us and would without a doubt affect DH's willingness to BD!


----------



## dinky

Oh bless you dimmu my dd2 has a tummy bug it's horrible when kids have it you hardly get any sleep! Fingers crossed she doesn't catch. And also fingers crossed that you do o next week and you have a good job at catching that egg! I've had massive amounts of ewcm today and my bbs are feeling a Lil bit tender so think I will o today. We bd last night so we have gave it a good shot :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Morning all! Dimmu sorry to hear about DHs tummy bug that is never fun to deal with. Hopefully your little one will be spared, it is no fun seeing your child sick either. So I am really confused, I took my last OPK today and it was positive! I don't understand as I have no EWCM and haven't for 2 days and my CP has been closed up for 2 days as well.. I don't understand how I could be Oing today... Could I maybe have Od last night and I am just catching the end of my surge? OPK was negative yesterday afternoon. Ugh it's like I think I get to know my body and boom something changes.


----------



## dimmu

Dinky sounds good, you should be covered BD-wise by the sounds of it!

Countrymomma not sure what's going on, I thought you'd only get OPK+ before o, not after? Maybe ewcm will show up again in the next 24 hours.

I feel quite rotten today as well, such a bad timing for a tummy bug! DD is fine for now but who knows what will happen, I really hope she won't catch it, it's always such a struggle with work and time off when she gets ill. I will try and get DH to BD tonight but the chances are he won't feel like it. :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Still no EWCM, cerivx is now low, super soft, and closed. So on a whim I decided to take a HPT tonight since I hadn't peed in about 6 hours and my urine was super super dark... and I'll be God Damned if there isn't a second line on this test... I don't know weather to believe it or not.. I am kind of dumb founded. Now I wish I would have waited to dump my urine so I could take a second test!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1445216398.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dimmu

Countrymomma I don't think I can see a line. But then again I hardly ever did when you were last testing! Could it be there is still something remaining after your CP, dunno if that's possible?

I felt really sick again last night so no BD even though DH was better. Will see if I get OPK+ today, feeling better this morning. Think my cervix feels lower and more open, not sure. Does it get lower and open up only the day you o or is it a gradual process taking place over a few days? Doesn't look like the soya has brought the o forward for me but as long as it doesn't get delayed again I'm happy.


----------



## dinky

Country I do see something on that test but I agree it could be from the chemical you had last cycle, if you ovulated 2 days ago it couldn't be from a new pregnancy, I'd go see a doctor if I were you and ask for your levels to be checked! When my pregnancy ended it took over 5 weeks to get negatives and kept getting faint lines like yours but I was 8 weeks. 
Dimmu I think you cervix goes high when you ovulate and goes open and soft. Mine always feels firm though :/ I don't bother with cp it's too confusing! Are you still getting ewcm? I get it for about 6-7 days before I actually ovulate x


----------



## dimmu

Yeah I don't think I'll bother with the cp, it seems to be different depending on the time of the day.

I'm still getting watery cm mixed with some ewcm, think for the fifth day now, hopefully will get a darker OPK tonight. And hopefully DH is well enough to BD, it's hard enough to convince him as it is and almost impossible if he's poorly. Wish my DH was more like your DP and always ready for it!! Although I think that would tire me out lol!


----------



## CountryMomma

I will be making an appointment to get bloods drawn for sure especially now since I woke up this morning and took another test and there is a def second line... I don't think it is a second pregnancy but could it possibly be the same one from last cycle? I only bled for one day during "AF" could it just have taken this long to register? I am by no means getting my hopes up. Just trying to think of all scenarios! That would explain too why I got a positive OPK 2 days after I thought I Od. Lol I know I sound like a crazy person! 

Dimmu, the cp is supposed to rise up very high, go soft, and open up for ovulation. If you have 2 of the three I would say you are close!!


----------



## dimmu

I'm not sure how long you can detect chemical pregnancy. When I had mine in July I didn't test after AF arrived.

I'm cd16 and still getting negative OPK, the line is not any darker than it was yesterday or on Saturday. Getting so impatient. Still getting watery cm with some ewcm.


----------



## CountryMomma

Sounds like you are getting close Dimmu.. I can imagine its hard to wait that long. I have luckily never had to wait past CD13.


----------



## dimmu

Did you test again countrymomma?

I'm quite jealous you ovulate so early, I feel like I'm just forever waiting, first to ovulate which seems like forever, then the tww which is another eternity. It's almost like the only time you can relax is during AF!


----------



## CountryMomma

I did actually, when I first woke up I tested with a cheapie and I got a faint line.. so I ran to walmart and grabbed some FRER when I took my son to school and came home and dipped it in the FMU I had saved. A faint but def there line showed up right away and then got darker as the time went on. I got a picture of it on my phone but when I uploaded it to the computer and resized it it got all washed out. I will attach it but you not sure if you can see the line or not.

I agree the only time you can relax is during AF and with my short cycles I can go through it twice a month!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1445264063.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## dimmu

It's odd there still is a line, I can see the hormone prevailing in the case of a more advanced pregnancy resulting in mc, however would have thought that with a cp the hormone levels would not even have had a chance to get high enough to stick around this long. Very odd.
Did you make an appointment?


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I am really confused because its as the lines are getting darker too.. unless I Od like right after AF... I haven't made an appointment as I dont have medical insurance right now so I am trying to find a place to go.


----------



## CountryMomma

Whatever is going on my boobs hurt like crazy and have been having lots of cramps. Also felt sick to my stomach almost all day long... just wish I knew.


----------



## dinky

Awww country I do feel for you there is defo a line there! I don't know what's going on with me either my boobs are still a tiny bit sore but before the mc they would hurt really bad after o every month so I'm not sure if I'm ovulating. I'm still getting ewcm too and I'm sure that should stop once you o?


----------



## dimmu

My ewcm usually goes away after o, that's how I usually know I've definitely o'ed.

Countrymomma that's so strange, not quite what to suggest. Hope you can find somewhere to book a test.

I hope I will get a darker OPK line, perhaps even a positive tonight. I have increased ewcm and my bb's are getting sore, hope o is on it's way.
DH is doing my head in, last week he was asking when are we ttc again and now he's playing hard to get and wouldn't come to bed with me last night until after I fell asleep. Think if I get a OPK+ tonight I just won't tell him and will just hope for the best. You'd think he didn't want another child the way he behaves!!


----------



## dinky

Lol dimmu your dp sounds like a right diva! My dp has cone down with this stomach bug now and we are on holiday! Bless him. I don't know if I've ovulated or not think I'll buy some opks for next cycle I'm wondering if I've got a hormone imbalance now with the ewcm and the tender boobs. I've got period type cramps aswel


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Dinky.. I took my last cheapie test last night before bed and there was a line... so I am still confused.. my boobs have gotten really sore, the creamy CM has ramped way up and I am having quite a few cramps.. also last night when I was watching TV I got this electric shock feeling in my uterus on my left side.. I got the same exact feeling with my last pregnancy at 4DPO on my right side and thats where my little girl implanted... so alas I am still lost.. hopefully as I get further along in DPO the line will get even darker. As far as EWCM, mine always goes waterey the day of O and then goes to creamy the day after.. thats how I know I have Od. 

Dimmu I hope you get to knock some sense into your Dp and get some BD in! lol


----------



## dinky

Well it does sound as though you have pregnancy hormones in your system let's hope the line starts getting darker for you :) I've just checked my cp in the shower. It's low hard and closed, still getting ewcm though so who knows!


----------



## CountryMomma

There is certainly something in my system! lol When the dollar store opens I am going to go and buy about 10 $1 tests lol. I can't decide if I like the walmart .88 cheapies or the $1 ones better but I am leaning toward the $1 as they seem to be more sensitive and easier to read. I was a dummy and used both my FRER yesterday... I have to wait until I get paid on wednesday to get anymore of those but will probably wait until I get a proper line on a cheap test. 

I am having lots of cramps today and my lower back is killing me! Also gums are bleeding and almost wreched while brushing my teeth so those are all good signs for me. Super bad gag reflex while brushing has always been one of the first signs I get. I also am peeing every hour without even drinking anything. My CP is back to soft, high, and closed


----------



## CountryMomma

Well I went and bought six .88 tests and four $1 tests.. I always feel weird walking up to the cashier with more than 4 tests at the dollar store but at walmart I can do the self checkout so no one can think Im crazy! lol


----------



## dinky

Lol whenever I buy tests I go to the self checkout! I prefer to order them online but I'm too impatient to wait for them!! My boobs aren't sore anymore so I don't think I've ovulated yet. Maybe it just geared upto and then decided not to. Still got ewcm so I highly doubt I have :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Thats odd Dinky that you haven't yet.. you have been gearing up for a while. Do you normally O late or have irregular cycles? I am lucky enough to have probably the most regular cycles ever.. every 25 days without fail, well 26 if you count the first day of my AF. And O is either always on day 11 or 12. Before I had my daughter my cycles were 28 days without fail with O on day 15 then they shortened after she was born and have stayed that way ever since!


----------



## dimmu

Dinky I feel your frustration. Today my breasts have been sore, cm is very abundant and fertile looking, didn't drink anything all afternoon and was certain I'd get a positive OPK or at least a darker line tonight but no, still the exact same pink I've had since Saturday. Aaargh! Feeling so impatient and frustrated.:(
I hate having irregular cycles, FF is still giving me tomorrow as o date but I'm sure if that were to happen I'd have a positive OPK in front of me now.

Countrymomma what are your plans now, just to wait and see and keep testing or did you find somewhere to do a blood test?


----------



## CountryMomma

Dimmu, I agree if your FF says O is tomorrow your OPK would at least be somewhat dark! 

I have an appointment on Thursday with my psychiatrist to go over some meds and she made it exclusively clear not to take my current meds if I get pregnant I am going to ask if she can order a blood test just to make sure. We will see if she can do that.


----------



## dinky

Country my cycles range from 27-35 days before the mc. I think it might take a while for my cycles to return to normal. I don't normally get sore boobs till after o but they have been sore about 5 days now but only lightly. Sometimes they don't feel sore at all! Still getting ewcm too :( you are very lucky that you have short cycles, you don't have to wait long :) I wish my cycles were like yours! Dimmu I hate waiting, I feel your pain with the opks that's why I don't want to use them again they are more frustrating than helpful when you have irregular cycles! But at least they let you know where you stand as far as if your going to o soon goes. Hope they darken up for you soon! I had awful af type cramps last night! Had to go to sleep to make them go away


----------



## dimmu

Dinky it does sound like your body is still quite not back to normal after the mc.:(
It's so frustrating when OPKs don't give you a positive, but I think I will continue to use them nonetheless as otherwise I just wouldn't know if I'm about to o or not, my cycles are just too irregular to know for sure. There's of course temping as well but not overly keen on that. I hope I'm not in for another mega long cycle. Will do another OPK im a couple of hours and again tonight.


----------



## dimmu

Finally! The bottom one is from today. Not sure if it's quite positive yet but getting close!
https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/Mobile%20Uploads/9ccd8db7-aed8-4d9a-9ab3-dc35f06113e5_zps2eqcyspx.jpg

We BD'ed this morning but unfortunately OH didn't finish. Hopefully can try again tonight.
How much time do we have now, I assume I'm likely to o tomorrow so should BD tonight and tomorrow?


----------



## dinky

Wow that's definitely close! I think you have 24-48 hours after a positive opk but I'm not sure. Sorry your dh couldn't finish :( hope you get some more in!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Id say you are very close dimmu!! I have always Od on my second day of positive OPKs. So I would guess you will O tomorrow or Saturday. I have not had any cramps today, but my boobs are still sore. Still lots of creamy/watery cm. I am so tired and hungry and still peeing a lot.. i have my fingers crossed. I am sure I will cave and test at 9 DPO which is Tuesday.. I haven't tested today.. im just going to wait.


----------



## dimmu

Had a bit of a chat with OH, he does find the pressure to perform too much with ttc, hence not wanting to BD or being unable to finish. 
We talked about our options and think we might try something like self insemination next time, it does feel like we need to separate our sex life and ttc as on my fertile days BD'ing is a chore, not a pleasure. And I also get very stressed about the whole thing, not just about conceiving but more so of getting him to BD and of course stress is not doing me any favours. 

So think I'll do some searches about inseminating here and on google so that we are all prepared next month. 
DH's just gone off to a local for a pint, that usually puts him on a good mood so hopefully he'll be up for BD when he gets home so that I still have a chance this month. 

Country can't believe you're already approaching test days, I do envy your short cycle!
Dinky how has today been for you?


----------



## CountryMomma

I have actually done a lot of research on at home insemination and attempted it a few times due to some issues we were having conceiving. I can't be sure if my last pregnancy was the result of at home insemination or natural because we did a bit of both but if you have any questions I might be able to help. I'm sorry your poor DH feels so much pressure I am sure that can make it hard. Whenever we were TTC I try and not even tell DH when I am fertile as we usually have enough BD time regardless. Try and make it as spontaneous as possible and still romantic. Yes I will be 6 DPO already tomorrow. I will probably start testing this weekend at 8 or 9 DPO lol. I am weak. Short cycles are nice unless the month is a long one and AF comes twice on one month!


----------



## dimmu

Oh that's so cool if home insemination is something you're familiar with countrymomma, I mean that's cool for me!!
Ideally a bit of both is what I'd like to do as well. In general we just don't BD enough to leave it to nature alone, my work hours are different from his and I go to bed and wake up earlier than he does making BDing difficult, and of course with DD around there are no such things as lazy weekends in bed like there were a few years ago!!
I am tired of feeling stressed about the whole thing, and I hate being a sudden sex pest for one week every month lol!
I have to do some research but I saw on another thread here that people have had some success with soft cups with home insemination, did you ever use those or just a cup and syringe?

6dpo that's so exciting! Hopefully I can join you soon in the two week wait, FF is now giving tomorrow as a definite o date. Just remains to be seen where I stand a chance this month, really have to BD tonight for that to happen.
Have you done any more tests or are you just gonna wait and see if you get a referral to a blood test?


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes, a bit of both is what we did due to scheduling conflicts, and some other issues and obviously it worked because I have a happy 19 month old DD! I also saw that some people had success with the soft cups. I never used those, just the cup and syringe method and them laid on my back for 30 minutes and made sure I had a big O (manually of course). The big key is to just relax and make sure the swimmers are handled with care. 

I hope you can BD tonight! Maybe after a few pints the DH will feel up to the task! I will probably start testing just once with FMU tomorrow just to see what the heck is going on.. and because I am impatient.. but tomorrow is my Dr. appointment too so I will ask for a blood test as well.


----------



## dinky

Sorry to hear about dh dimmu bless him the stress must be getting to him! I saw on another thread that someone conceived on there first cycle of insemination it definitely worth giving it a shot! I've been OK thank you still getting ewcm, boobs are still tender when I press them at the sides and I've started to get a dodgy tummy which sometimes happens either before o or during the tww up until af shows!


----------



## dimmu

I will look into the home insemination next cycle, ttc is just becoming too much stress.

I should hopefully be o'ing today although that LH surge I saw yesterday on the OPK seems to have been very short lived; I tested again in the evening and it was negative, not sure if the surge never peaked or if I just caught the tailend of it.
We managed to BD last night yay! Poor OH he just hates it when BD becomes scheduled and mechanical, the boy needs some romance lol!

Good luck with the Dr's appointment today Countrymomma!
Dinky I hope the o is on it's way now!


----------



## dinky

Awww bless yas I do feel for you both. I'm the one that don't like doing it on demand but I'm lucky that I can just lie there coz dp don't mind how he does it lol. No romance needed here I'm just like get on with it!! No change for me today I've still got slightly sore boobs and cp is still low and firm but now slightly open as if af is about to show. I've woke up with 4 painful spots on my forehead too grrrr. I am just going to assume this cycle that af will come 13-14 days after my boobs first get sore so I'll expect it on the 29th or 30th! Good luck today country


----------



## dinky

Lots of ewcm today!


----------



## dimmu

Dinky I also have four not painful but rather ugly spots on my forehead that appeared overnight lol!!! Hope it's a sign I'm ovulating today. Have ewcm but no other symptoms.


----------



## dinky

Haha mine are painful! And red and swollen :( let's hope the 4 spots ate a good thing!


----------



## dimmu

Haha I hope so! Just as long it doesn't mean that there are two sets of quadruplets in the making!

Mine have an unsightly yellow head yuck, proper acne! Why do I have to get spots with both o and AF, once a month would be enough! :)


----------



## dinky

I could burst one of mine but the other 3 were those painful ones that you can't pop coz they have no head on them :( they are just like under the skin! I'm hoping I've got mine because ovulation is just about to happen :) either that or af is going to make a early appearance!


----------



## dimmu

Luckily all four of mine are burstable but still not nice to look at.

I often get those headless ones around AF, and sometimes they stick around for ages.

Hopefully yours are due to ovulation, timingwise it does look like that doesn't it? Too early for AF anyway.


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning ladies! I also have 4 spots on my forehead right between my eyes! They aren't painful but they are ugly looking. I spoke wrong yesterday when I said 9 DPO would be Tuesday it will actually be Sunday! So I am sure I will be testing that day lol. I said I would wait until AF was due this cycle because of last cycle but I can't wait. I am peeing like every 5 minutes, I am gassy, and (tmi) constipated, which with my IBS and lack of gallbladder never ever happens to me. The only time I can remember being backed up was when I was preggo with my last. My boobs have not been as sore but I am still having some cramping with some sharp twinges. My stomach has been kind of weird, I am craving the weirdest things. I am super confident that we may have caught that egg! CP is still high and firm and my CM actually seems to be drying up.. 

Dimmu I am so glad you were able to BD and finish last night! That is such good news. You may have just caught the tail end of you LH surge but you should still be ok. You normally O 24 to 48 hours after your surge. 

Dinky it sounds like you are very close with all the EWCM! Hopefully it is O and not AF trying to make an early appearance.


----------



## dinky

Country I have been the same. My ibs normally plays up around ovulation time and I get awful stomach cramps and sorry tmi I get the runs really bad after a cramping session. This time I have been having the cramps but I'm constipated and that never happens to me either! Can't wait till you test, I'm hoping the line is a lot darker for you!!


----------



## dimmu

Countrymomma any update yet, have you been to the doc's yet? Not quite sure which time zone you're on.

I've not o'ed yet, still getting lots of ewcm so hopefully soon. Dh has a migraine so doubt we'll BD today, but at least managed to get that one session in late last night, better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## CountryMomma

I have been to the Dr and they said they couldn't order a blood test but my general dr might be able too. So I have to make an appointment with them. I have to go through the VA (veterans administration) since that is the only place I have insurance due to me being prior military.. I think I am just going to wait and see if AF comes on the 31st like she is supposed too.. or a line gets darker on the tests


----------



## CountryMomma

I am feeling downright aweful today.. been feeling sick to my stomach all day and having dizzy spells.. not sure if I am coming down with something or its that little eggy doing it.. I got really sick with my last two pregnancies pretty early on..


----------



## dimmu

That sounds so complicated, shame you have to go through so much effort to have simple blood work done. But at least you're not too far from actually being able to test!

It all sounds very promising, hope you really are having some pregnancy symptoms and it's a sticky this time.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes it is rather a pain in the butt. I could go to a regular clinic but would have to pay out of pocket for it. Not sure how much it is. But yea only three days and I can start testing. 

I am hoping this one is sticky as well!


----------



## dimmu

I'm still getting ewcm, it's now the eighth day in a row with either watery or ewcm, on average I get 5-6 days. I hope I will o soon, don't want this to turn into another long cycle where my body keeps trying to o for weeks. Maybe I have to start using OPKs again, gave up with them when I thought I had had my surge.


----------



## dinky

I'm on my 7th day of ewcm too dimmu! Well I haven't noticed any today yet coz I've just woke up and still in bed lol. We managed to bd last night, we haven't for the previous 2 nights because we have both had stomach troubles but I'm hoping that if I do o today then that will be enough! Sorry to hear you can't get your bloods done yet country must be so frustrating not knowing what's going on inside your own body, wither you are pregnant or not! Glad you have a last reserve with your military insurance incase you need it, I don't know how you can hold off tho lol you must have strong willpower!


----------



## dimmu

Should definitely be enough BD if you o today dinky.
I felt a bit rundown last night so went to bed early, no BD for us. My mum's coming over tonight to stay with us for a few days over the half-term, that makes any further BD tricky as our flat isn't that big. So it really would make sense for me to o today!! C'mon egg, time to get on with it!!
:)


----------



## dinky

Well I hope you o today dimmu! We don't have family come and stay with us but I can imagine it would make bding very hard! Have you done any more opks today?


----------



## CountryMomma

Hello ladies.. I am feeling a bit better today than yesterday so far. Having some shooting pains in my boobs and some pinches and twinges down below. Slept in about an hour later than usual. Had some crazy vivid dreams last night! Woke up screaming.. it was rather startling. Woke up just starving to death. Took an OPK today for the hell of it because I found one and I wanted to pee on a stick lol. It was pretty darn dark, not quite positive but almost. Not sure if I should take it as a good sign or not.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0131.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dinky

Well they do say that when your pregnant you get dark lines on a opk! So I'd definitely take it as a good sign! I'm getting a lot of ewcm today so I hope I'm close to o!


----------



## dimmu

OPK's can detect pregnancy hormones can't they? There's definitely something going on with you!!

Dinky haven't done an OPK today as have been at work all day and forgot to do one when I got home. I've had lots of cramps and bloating today along with some unpleasant IBS symptoms. :( Cm is different from yesterday's, still stretchy but not as much as yesterday, and it doesn't look as erm.. shiny? on the toilet paper, it's very wet as well. Hoping it means I've ovulated now. I should know tomorrow as cm should dry up a bit. Really hope I have o'ed with my mum on her way here, and my brother is coming as well. Deffo no BD over the next few days!!


----------



## CountryMomma

They do say that OPKs can detect early pregnancy. It's not super dark but it is def darker than anything I normally get when not ovulating. So I am still hopeful!! I am going to hold out until Sunday which is 9 DPO to use a HPT since that was the first time I got a BFP with my daughter. 

I really hope you O soon dinky! You have had EWCM for a long time.

Dimmu I would say you have either Od already ore may be Oing today. My CM changes the day of O and goes watery.


----------



## Dtrisha

Care if I join? Today is O day for me. DTD last night. Not sure if will be able today so I'm hoping that's enough. Not excited to start this TWW since it feels like decades :( but GL to everyone!!! BABY DUST


----------



## dinky

Hi dtrisha! Bding the night before you o is definitely enough!! You have gave yourself a good shot good luck! Do you temp or use opks to tell when your going to o? Dimmu it does sounds like you have ovulated if you cm has changed :) yay!!
I have checked my cp and it's high and open!! Also, I don't know if anyone else gets this but *sorry tmi* my labia seems to swell up around o time I completely forgot about that and it's swelled up today like there's more blood flow down there! Does this happen to anyone else? I've downloaded the fertility friend app and I think I will start temping in the morning, really didn't want to but hate not knowing what's going on with my cycles


----------



## Dtrisha

Hi dinky! Thanks for replying. We got really lucky and got pregnant on our second cycle last time so I'm hoping were good now cause I'm assuming we're pretty fertile :) we BD on Monday too but I know that probably wouldn't of worked.


----------



## Dtrisha

And I do not temp or use OPK. I tried OPK but I couldn't find my surge. And is usually get up at least once to pee on the middle of the night so temp wouldn't work :(


----------



## dimmu

Hi drtrisha, always nice to have someone new joining the conversation! I was gonna ask the same thing as dinky if you temp or how do you confirm ovulation? I'm also wondering whether to start temping just to be certain that I've o'ed, would certainly help with an irregular cycle like mine.
Yay dinky that sounds promising! I don't get that swelling but if it happens every month must be a sign of o!


----------



## Dtrisha

I remember last time I was pregnant I woke up one morning pretty hot and temped and was like oh that's high! And was thinking hm maybe I'm pregnant but I didn't think it would happen that fast and then a week and a half later I had a BFP lol


----------



## dinky

Oh OK do you have regular cycles then like clockwork? I wish I did! Dimmu the swelling doesn't hurt or anything, just feels a lot more sensitive down there lol. I've never linked it to ovulation tho but I've put 2 and 2 together now and with the high open cervix I think it's linked


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome Dtrisha! I think you def have a good chance this month. Dinky I am so happy to hear that your CP is finally high and open! I would say you are going to O very soon! You will be able to tell when you O because it will close up tight. I also get the swollen lady parts around O took me a while to put 2 and 2 together as well. 

I am feeling cruddy again tonight, stomach is upset and I have a headache. Also seems like I can't get enough to eat, seems as soon as I eat I am hungry again. Also so, so tired this evening, it is only 8 pm and I cant keep my eyes open.. keep feeling very hot but hot flashes aren't out of the ordinary for me. I think I may start testing tomorrow at 8 DPO with all this going on!


----------



## dimmu

Countrymomma that's exciting! Just don't ask my opinion on any barely visible/nearly there lines as I never seem to see them lol!

My cm is creamier today although still quite wet and abundant. Think it means I've ovulated, just not sure if it was yesterday or Thursday. I think yesterday, FF says Thursday. Guess temping would help here!!

How's everyone else today?


----------



## dinky

Country im glad to hear that it's not just me with the swelling lol! Yay dimmu I really hope you have :) I have took my temp this morning but it's not accurate. I first woke up at 5am for the toilet, I should of taken it then but I didn't I thought I'd go back to sleep and wait till I next wake up. But that was at half 6 when dd2 needed a wee so I got up and put her on the toilet, got her a drink and some more medicine and went back to bed. Took me ages to fall asleep but I didn't around half 7 then dd1 woke me up at quart past 9 so I took it then. I used whenmybaby.com to adjust my test because I'm planning on doing it every morning at 7am. My temp was 36.4 but once adjusted it was 35.9 so I've put that on my chart. I'm going to start taking it if I wake in the early morning again because at least I know I've been asleep for more than 3 hours and it will be more accurate


----------



## dinky

Just ordered 50 opks! Looks like I'm back on the obsession wagon lol


----------



## dimmu

Dinky the main reason stopping me from temping is my restless nights; if I work I get up at 5.30 and wouldn't want to set the alarm for that time over the weekend. Also DD is still quite a restless sleeper and I'm the one attending her at night, hubby just keeps on snoring. So I don't think the temperature data collected would be that reliable anyway.

Haha I'm thinking I need to order more cheapo OPKs and HPTs after this cycle if things don't work out..


----------



## dinky

My sleep patterns are terrible too but that temp adjusting website is amazing I used it a few years ago when I was ttc dd2. You enter the time you normally take your temp and the time you actually took your temp and it changes it to what it should of been. Your temp don't need to be accurate you just need a clear temp shift. I'm going to try it and if my chart just looks a mess after a few weeks I'll stop lol. Just checked cp, still high and open, still getting lots of ewcm. Come on body just hurry up and do what nature intended!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks country momma I hope so! And I feel wet down there today too. Not sure why though because I should of ovulated yesterday. Sometimes our body's are so confusing :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Afternoon ladies.. I am so tired today, got a good amount of sleep last night but could not drag myself out of bed. Been pretty emotional and down. Boobs have stopped hurting but still having some cramps. CM is very watery and abundant. I am kind of all over he place today.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country momma - I hope you feel better soon ! Maybe it's a good sign? I was super tired with my pregnancy in August. No matter how much sleep I got it didn't feel like enough.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Dtrisha. I normally don't sleep well but I am not normally super super tired all day long. With my last pregnancy I wasn't as tired but with my one before that I was dog tired. I'm hoping its a good sign


----------



## Dtrisha

Praying for you country momma! How many days after O are you?


----------



## CountryMomma

I am 8 DPO, plan to test tomorrow morning on 9DPO since that is when I got my BFP with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh exciting! Please let us know :) I hope is a BFP. Good luck


----------



## CountryMomma

I will def update in the morning if I decide to test!


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok. Good luck if you do!


----------



## dimmu

Good luck countrymomma if you test today. 
Nothing much happening here. I'm 2/3 dpo and no symptoms to speak of. Gonna try and not obsess about stuff like changes in cm this cycle and just take things easy, even had some wine last night.


----------



## dinky

Let us know if you test country and good luck! Let's hope those lines are darker today :) glad to see you are gunna take things easy in this tww dimmu! I can't wait to ovulate I don't think it's happened yet. Had a lot of ewcm this morning but that could of been due to bd last night, I'll keep checking it through the day I'm sick of seeing it now. My temp did go up this morning so I'm hoping they stay up, with the high cp I'm hoping I ovulated yesterday or will do today!


----------



## CountryMomma

Woke up this morning and collected urine in a cup to test and then when I wiped I noticed pink on the TP :( I checked my cervix and pulled out two tiny clumps of blood.. not sure what to think. My AF isnt due for another week, I never start early. I have been researching the crap out of implantation bleeding to see if maybe that could be just not sure if it is supposed to be red or if the little clumps of blood are bad. Its only when I wipe and it is pink. I decided not to test as I was pretty bummed out and figured if it was implantation bleeding it wouldn't show up anyways.. my body is really starting to piss me off this month.. I am wondering if those tests I got lines on were duds.. but they were two different kinds and a FRER! Ugh.. I am in a bad mood now.. I am so tired and felt rather nauseous when I woke up this morning. Not having any cramps but having some sharp pains in my uterus.. we will see if the bleeding continues..


----------



## Dtrisha

Countrymomma- I haven't ever had implantation beefing so I'm not sure what it's supposed to look like. All I know is pink or brown and it's not very heavy. Maybe go see a doc? Get blood drawn? You're not out yet just try to be positive. I know it's hard but you never know what our bodies are capable of. Hugs!


----------



## CountryMomma

I have never had it before either, and this would be my 5th pregnancy. I may go and see if I can find a clinic to get into tomorrow if the bleeding continues.. It will take a few weeks for me to get into my general doc. I just realized you are from Michigan Dtrisha? Where abouts? I grew up in Midland.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok well let us know! I think it would put you to ease. I'm in downriver area if you know where that is?


----------



## CountryMomma

I will keep you updated. If the spotting stops I will probably test in the morning. No never heard of that area! I just know cities lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Kind of by Detroit area. Like 15 mins. And ok I hope it stops and you get a BFP :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Have you ever dealt with the metal mouth taste?


----------



## CountryMomma

Well just went and checked again and spotting has pretty much stopped... so.. we will see I am trying to keep my hopes up!


----------



## CountryMomma

Dtrisha said:


> Kind of by Detroit area. Like 15 mins. And ok I hope it stops and you get a BFP :)

Ah, ok thats what I was thinking


----------



## CountryMomma

Dtrisha said:


> Have you ever dealt with the metal mouth taste?

Yes, i have had the metallic taste in my mouth before with my pregnancies. I think it is possibly from bleeding gums though?


----------



## Dtrisha

Hm ok. I hope my gums weren't bleeding in my sleep! Lol. Oh well only time will tel. I'm trying not to agree over the TWW. I don't think we got it anyway.


----------



## CountryMomma

It could be something other than the bleeding gums! I have experienced it and others have said it was a symptom so you never know!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah maybe it is maybe it isn't. No biggie. I have to hold out till at least Saturday to test lol. I'm always a early tester lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

Lol I always start testing at like 6 DPO. I didn't this month due to the CP last month.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah who knows for me lol. I say one thing and do another. My work week always goes by fast so if I can get wait that out it would be nice


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I don't work so I have nothing to distract me lol. So I just sit around and wait to be able to test, its torture. :dohh:


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah it's hard. I work with kids all day so it makes the time fly but at the same time it makes me think every more.


----------



## CountryMomma

lol yeah i can imagine being surrounded by kids all day could make you think about it more!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah but at least I get to hang out with babies and get some kind of fix for my baby fever lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Ha yeah i can imagine that helps :)


----------



## dinky

Sorry to hear about the spotting country, maybe it's nothing. Just a irritated cervix! Did you bd by any chance?


----------



## CountryMomma

No, no BD today or last night. The spotting seems to have stopped.. we will see if it stays that way.. I am feeling rather sick to my stomach after eating lunch and still very tired.. I keep checking myself because I am really wet down there and keep thinking it is blood but just lots of CM. I got impatient and took a FRER with only about a hour and a half hold, urine wasn't real dark but wasn't super light either. But there is no discernible line.. I think I see something but its so light I can't get a picture of it. I'm just frustrated at this point..


----------



## dinky

Awww I do really feel for you country you must of been getting those faint lines for about 4 weeks now, do you think you could have some retained products of conception (sorry don't know the propa term) left inside from the cp? That would explain the light af, the spotting now and the faint bfps. You really do need to see someone for a scan or a blood test


----------



## CountryMomma

It could be that dinky, I just don't know. I am going to call around to a few clinics tomorrow and see where I can get in for the least amount of money. I am also going to call my general dr down at the military hospital and see when they might can get me in. I've got another weird thing happening too, my fingers are all swollen up, so much so my wedding ring is hurting my finger and I had to take it off. Still no more spotting so hopefully it stays that way


----------



## Dtrisha

Country momma - praying for the best for you! I hope someone can get you in :) I'm sure everything is fine and it's just symptoms.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks guys!! I really hope these are just symptoms, if I go through all this and then dont get a BFP i will be really upset and wondering why my body decided to go crazy on me!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I would be so mad if that was my body! Like thank you for tricking me :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Well I went and bought a box of FRER and a box of CB Digital with weeks estimator.. have them handy and hope I get to use them. I grabbed the CB Digis because it is the first time I have seen the ones with the weeks indicators!!


----------



## Dtrisha

I haven't ever used the digis before. I hear they're good :) GOOD LUCK!


----------



## CountryMomma

I used just a regular digi with my last pregnancy.. they are pretty strait forward and its nice to see the word. makes it more real


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I might try them next time. What HCG level does it test?


----------



## CountryMomma

I think 50miu is what they are advertised as, but possibly down to 25miu. I know I used one on 9 DPO after getting a faint line on FRER and .88 test from walmart and got a BFN, then I used it on 11 DPO and got 'Pregnant'


----------



## Dtrisha

Awesome! I hope it all goes well. I'm excited to see :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Just took a .88 cent test and there is a line and I don't have to close one eye and bend over backwards to see it! Now I am just trying to get a picture of it lol. That is even harder.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yay!!!!!! I can't wait to see it :)


----------



## CountryMomma

As soon as I get my phone back from my DS I will try and take a pic and get it uploaded!


----------



## hopefullys

Sounds good country! Fingers crossed it's a sticky bfp for u! X


----------



## CountryMomma

Let me know if you can see this or not, the lighting in my front room is horrible.. Ill try and get a better pic if you cant see the line
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1445815074.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dtrisha

I think I see it. Hard to tell.


----------



## CountryMomma

Haha I don't blame ya, I can't hardly see it either. I can see it plain as day with my naked eye. Damn camera..


----------



## CountryMomma

How's this one? Any better? Keep in mind it's been like an hour since I have taken the test but the line has been there the whole time it's just gotten darker.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Dtrisha

That's better! I see it !!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo! I'm excited for you :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay! Now I just hope it keeps getting darker.. I am so nervous.. started spotting again..


----------



## Dtrisha

Don't stress yourself out. They say it's normal in early pregnancy. Just if it gets any worse go see someone. That's how my ectopic started unfortunately but every time I wiped it was bright red and wasn't easing up. I'm not trying to scare you just informing.


----------



## CountryMomma

I'm trying not to, just had several CPs and never had early bleeding like this so it is all new to me. It is just very light pink whenever I wipe and still lots of creamy CM.


----------



## Dtrisha

Then I think you're fine ! Once you start betas you'll feel better.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I have to get a good line on a HPT before I get blood draws usually because they always do a urine test first.. I will just request a blood draw.. Ill have to be mean lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh really? If you're worried they should be able to send you for blood. It's your body!


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah they are dumb and don't want to spend the money for the blood test unless they get a positive urine test for sure! With one of my chemicals I had gotten like 3 positive FRER and went to Dr and there urine test was negative so they wouldn't send me for blood work.. now its kind of moot since it was a chemical and I started bleeding about a week late for AF but still.. they should have sent me for bloods.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that's not right. Well I hope this is a sticky bean <3.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks so much, I really do too. I cant handle another CP right now.. you would think I would learn not to test so damn early.


----------



## Dtrisha

It's so hard not to. Cause you never know when you'll get a positive ! I can't handle another ectopic right now either so I'm hoping if we are it's healthy and makes it.


----------



## CountryMomma

Did you lose a tube or anything from your ectopic? I can imagine that is a very hard thing to go through. Are they more common if you have one to have another one? I am sure you will be fine for the next bean to snuggle into the right spot!


----------



## Dtrisha

No I didn't lose any tubes thankfully. Was only about 4 1/2 weeks and levels were at about 500. And yes they're more common now that I had one. But I still have a better chance of having a healthy pregnancy. I believe it is like 80-20. They said I would just be kept a eye on closer now. Betas right off the bat and ultrasounds sooner.


----------



## CountryMomma

Well that is good that you didnt have any permanent damage. But also good that you will be monitored closely and you have more of a chance for a healthy pregnancy. I am sure you will be just fine! :)


----------



## Dtrisha

That's what I keep telling myself. I'm being pretty positive. Or trying to be anyway. For one I'm still young and for teo she said a lot of people have one and if they have methotrexate then it clears it up sometimes. But I'm hoping I ovulate from the other side. I don't ever get ovulation pain or anything so I never know. I just want a healthy baby is that to much to ask? Why do our bodies have to be cruel to us. But I made it through so I guess whatever happens is meant to be. It's a struggle but I'm still here.


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey that's what matters. That you just keep moving. I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks back in 2010 and it was very very hard for me as it was my DH and I's first baby together but we rallied and got pregnant again a few months later. I have always been able to get pregnant fairly easily it's just getting them to stick around. We tried the longest with our last and that was 11 months. Just got to keep your head up and stay positive!


----------



## dinky

Country I do see a faint line on that test, just wish they would darken for you :(


----------



## dimmu

Hi dinky have you o'ed yet?
My cm has gone sticky now so def o'ed now, no symptoms to speak of but feeling really rundown still.


----------



## dinky

Not sure yet dimmu, thought I saw a little bit of ewcm last time I went to the loo but we dtd this morning so could of been that! Hope I don't see any ewcm today I'm sick of seeing it lol! Glad to hear you have o'd :) that soya stuff must of done it's job!!


----------



## dimmu

I hope you've ovulated now. With all that ewcm it sounds like your body is trying to o but for some reason can't.

Soya didn't bring my o forward as I was hoping, would be nice to have a shorter cycle. Was hoping to o on cd13 or something, ambitious I know!! But at least I did ovulate in the end on cd20. Remains to be seen if the soya made any difference with the egg quality and maturity!


----------



## dinky

Ohh I thought it had brought it forward!! Isn't it annoying ovulating so late!! Before the mc my periods were quite short for the few months


----------



## dinky

Ohh I thought you o'd earlier than normal. Isn't it rubbish how we have to wait so long?? My cycles were quite short leading upto my last bfp. Hope it don't start going long and anovulatory, don't think I could handle that :(


----------



## dinky

More ewcm :'(


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning ladies, good news no blood over night! I had fully expected to wake up to full blown AF this morning, only a bit of brown blood when wiping. Totally forgot to test with FMU this morning.. so I will try and remember to test tonight, I always get better results with evening urine anyways.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country momma - yay good news :) so excited to see another test. You never know !


----------



## Dtrisha

Was having back pain on the bottom right side of my back. And I still have it this morning. Hoping it is a good sign. Fingers crossed. 3dpo so who knows if it's anything


----------



## CountryMomma

Well that was short lived.. dark red bleeding now.. waiting on a call back from a clinic.


----------



## dinky

:( we need to know what's going on with you country!!! I really want you to have a sticky bfp you must be so frustrated now bless you! Let us know what they say when they call you back


----------



## CountryMomma

You and me both! I am so frustrated and confused.. first of I am a week early, secondly I never spot before AF, and third how am I still getting these damn faint lines! My body has been perfectly fine and regular for 15 years and now it wants to go all crazy on me.


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh no country. I hope everything is ok. Hugs!


----------



## dimmu

dinky said:


> Ohh I thought you o'd earlier than normal. Isn't it rubbish how we have to wait so long?? My cycles were quite short leading upto my last bfp. Hope it don't start going long and anovulatory, don't think I could handle that :(

On average I ovulate cd17-18 but I get these random long cycles where I ovulate really late, like my last cycle that was 50 days long. So this cycle it was later than average at cd20, but of course much better than the last cycle. 
That's so frustrating for you now. I think you probably still will ovulate, maybe it's worth using OPKs again to catch that egg. Although it does sound like you BD enough as it is! :)

Countrymomma don't know what's going on with you, it's all very strange. Keep us posted about any developments!


----------



## dinky

Yeah I don't really have a choice in the bd department lol my dp sulks if he has to go more than a few days without it! The past couple of nights I've been getting sharp pains around my right ovary during bd bit this afternoon it was fine didn't have no pain. I'm wondering if I've got a cyst or something. With my mc pregnancy I had a scan at 6 weeks due to pain on the right side and she said I had lots of little cysts on that ovary! I've ordered opks off the Internet but they will be delivered anywhere between the 3rd and 18th of November!! I hate waiting for things lol. Glad your not having a random long cycle this time! Must be annoying!


----------



## CountryMomma

So spotting stopped AGIAN!! This may be TMI but DH and I just had a marathon BD session and by the end I was almost falling asleep I was so tired all of a sudden! I have never fallen asleep during BD before unless I was drunk or woke in the middle of the night. lol Now I am so tired I can't hardly keep my eyes open.. and hungry!!


----------



## dinky

Lol country there is no such thing as tmi on this forum! I say things to you girls that I would never say to people I actually know lol! Extreme tiredness is defo a good pregnancy symptom, I've had that with all of my pregnancies! Just suddenly feeling like a train has hit you!


----------



## Dtrisha

I feeling positive for you country momma!!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Haha Im sure there is not such thing as TMI but it makes me feel better to warn you! I have had the tiredness with all of mine too it was just funny to me it happened right in the middle of BD! I kept hinting to DH to hurry up and kept trying not to yawn and make him feel bad! lol Thanks Dtrisha still no more spotting!


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh, so been meaning to tell you ladies.. I have had some of the weirdest dreams ever the past two nights.. Night before I had a dream that I got pregnant and saw the darkest lines ever on a FRER and then like the apocalypse happened or something crazy I cant remember exactly what but that FRER with the dark lines kept popping up everywhere and then last night I had a dream where I was having an ultrasound for something not pregnancy related and all of a sudden there was this baby face looking at us but it was like just the skeleton like you get on the normal ultrasounds and then the baby like was standing on this ledge in my uterus then used his umbilical cord to bungee jump off the ledge!! It was so weird. I keep waiting for dreams of tornadoes as I always get those when I am pregnant for some reason.


----------



## Dtrisha

I think you definitely are then. Especially with those dreams. I hear a lot of women have them and they end up being right. Did you get in at a clinic at all?


----------



## CountryMomma

I have heard very vivid dreams are a good indicator as well. I NEVER remember my dreams, like never ever unless I am preggo and I have had very vivid dreams almost every night. I wasn't able to get into anywhere today. By the time my general dr called me back it was so late in the afternoon and they said they couldn't get me in until Friday or next monday.. my AF is due Friday so I figured that really didn't make any sense to go in then. I am going to run into the Express Clinic down the road tomorrow and see if they can do a blood test.. but I am getting more and more excited since the spotting has stopped and doesn't seen to be coming back!!


----------



## CountryMomma

I have had some cramps after DTD as well, that always happens to me when I am pregnant, also.. some more TMI I had a really hard time achieving O today.. another odd pregnancy symptom for me.. I will get right there and then, nothing.. its rather frustrating haha


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm still super excited for you. I can't wait to see results. Have you tested anymore?


----------



## CountryMomma

No, I haven't tested again, all I had left was 1 FRER and my CB digi tests and didn't want to waste them. I ran to walmart and grabbed 2 more .88 tests.. I might break down and test again tonight if I can hold my pee long enough, if not I will test in the morning for sure.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok! Good luck :) so excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Me either! I am feeling much more confident!


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh gl country I will be looking out for your results! X


----------



## dinky

I love vivid dreams :) I don't get them often but I can remember them for ages! I have heard it's a good sign so fingers crossed! I can't remember any of my dreams just lately as I haven't been sleeping very well, knowing I need to go to sleep so I can take my temp keeps me awake! It's like my body's fighting sleep lol. My boobs have got a lot more tender this evening so I'm hoping I'll wake up with a nice juicy temp rise! Hoping I o now as dp is working nights for the next 4 nights so won't get no bd in that time :(


----------



## CountryMomma

I normally cant sleep well at all, I would get like 4 hours a night and that was sporadic, but the past few night I feel like I have been sleeping better but still so darn tired during the day. I really hope you O soon dinky it has to be so frustrating waiting so long! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- BD as often as you can now just in case! Good luck :).


----------



## Dtrisha

Country momma- I was so exhausted in August when I was pregnant I slept so well. It was nice cause I was actually getting sleep but stinked because I was still so tired in the middle of the day


----------



## CountryMomma

O my goodness! I tested again with a cheapy and look at what I got!! I was actually able to get it on camera! I hope this isn't a weird ass evap or something. It was taken right at 10 mintues..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0351.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 13









IMG_0353.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0342.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm sure it's there but I can't see anything. What is wrong with my eyes!


----------



## CountryMomma

Really I can see it without even enlarging the picture! lol And I am damn near blind.. I hope im not hallucinating or something. I posted the pics on Countdown To Pregnancy too and everyone is voting negative :(


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm on my phone so maybe that's why? I believe you though.


----------



## CountryMomma

That could be, I just looked on my phone and I can't really see them on there either.


----------



## Dtrisha

Sometimes they're clear as day in person but hard to see online


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah thats for sure, I just cant believe I actually got a picture! I guess that means they are getting darker? Hmmm.. we will see what the morning brings..


----------



## CountryMomma

Here I turned it black and white.. makes it a little more visible maybe? Maybe not lol
 



Attached Files:







canvas.png
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dtrisha

I think I see something but I'm not quite sure. Can you invert it? Idk how to do that but I hear it helps lol


----------



## Dtrisha

How many DPO are you again? I forgot lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Sure here ya go I did two of them. I am 10 DPO. I have been reading though you should wait 2-3 days after IB to test so the hormone can build up.
 



Attached Files:







canvas.png
File size: 205.1 KB
Views: 7









canvas1.png
File size: 116.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm pretty sure I see it here. Still hard to see. But what is IB?


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh sorry, Implantation bleeding


----------



## Dtrisha

No it's ok. Sometimes I forget abbreviations because there so many. It's hard not to test though especially at 10dpo


----------



## Dtrisha

But I'm about to jump in bed. I'll be on tomorrow so keep me updated :) this is so exciting. I get so excited for other people. I'm trying to live through your excitement till I can test.


----------



## CountryMomma

I know! Its so hard, especially since I have been getting faint lines for like ever.. Ok, have a good night! I will make sure to post as soon as I can in the morning!


----------



## CountryMomma

So I couldn't sleep, and still can't so I decided to test at 1030 at night because I realized I hadn't been to the bathroom in 4 hours and I was anxious to follow up with my previous test. Well I took my .88 test and saw a faint line so decided what the hell I'll use my last FRER. I dipped it in the urine and waited the whole 10 minutes and I am pretty sure I see a line but my left eye is giving me fits and both my eyes are so darn dry I can't see strait so I just start snapping pics and I think I got a pick of the line but again I can't really see lol. So anyways here it is, if you can't see it its all good I will test again in the morning. I have to run to Walmart and grab some more tests when I wake up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hopefullys

I see it! Looks like the start of your bfp! Fingers crossed for you &#128522; x


----------



## dinky

I do see aline on the frer country :) very faint but there!! There's defo higher amounts of hcg in your system than there should be, my only worry for you is that they aren't getting darker, hopefully if you did have ib a couple of days ago then they will start getting darker in a day or 2! My charts starting to look a mess due to rubbish sleeping patterns. Took my temp at 6.20am when dp got home from work and woke me up, but I was up at half 3 for the toilet and it took me a while to go back to sleep. Hopefully when the girls are back at school next week I'll be able to have better sleep


----------



## dimmu

Hmmmm not sure I see it but you already know I never see them lines!! :)

I'm 4/5 dpo, lots of creamy or sticky cm (I can never tell them apart), no symptoms.
At the moment I feel like I can wait until after AF is due to test, we'll see how I feel about that towards the end of this week...


----------



## MeggyBaby

I am roughly 2-3 dpo and I am trying not to get my hopes up this time around for I suffered a chemical pregnancy last month so idk if I even ovulated. I didn't really notice any cm these past two months but read that u can still conceive without cm like I did last month. My symptoms so far are hunger sensation and peeing a little more than usual at night and minor cramps more like twinges on both sides more so on my left and can't sleep at all even though earlier I was begging for bed damn hormones lol


----------



## dimmu

Dinky are you still getting ewcm?

Meggybaby sorry to hear about your cp. It can really affect your cycle as well, are you temping or using OPKs?

I just noticed three huge spots on my face. Great, I already get spots when I o and during AF, there's no need for any further breakouts!


----------



## MeggyBaby

dimmu said:


> Dinky are you still getting ewcm?
> 
> Meggybaby sorry to hear about your cp. It can really affect your cycle as well, are you temping or using OPKs?
> 
> I just noticed three huge spots on my face. Great, I already get spots when I o and during AF, there's no need for any further breakouts!

This is my chart that I temped for this month so far.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dinky

Haha dimmu I am also suffering from spot breakouts at the moment! I think it's due to my body trying to o but not managing it constantly. Yes still getting ewcm! I'm going to try and not keep stressing over it and going to keep doing things to try and take my mind off it (not that it ever works) I've got the girls off school this week for October half term so that should help! I'm so annoyed at my body right now I wish I was a man!! The creamy sticky cm is a good sign and hopefully the spots are too as it's different for you :) meggybaby sorry to hear about the cp, cycles can be messed up for a while afterwards. I had a d&c at 8 weeks and I've had af once since then, on cd23 and still waiting to o! Good luck to you


----------



## dinky

I've just checked my cm, it's more watery and so far none of it has stretched! Don't know if that's a good sign or not but I'll keep checking through out the day. Hopefully that is the last of the ewcm!!


----------



## dimmu

Dinky that's so frustrating. Sounds exactly like my last long cycle, I was getting ewcm on and off for four weeks with some watery cm days in between. That was also my second cycle after a chemical so maybe your miscarriage is still affecting things. Well at least your OH should be happy with the daily excuse to BD!!

Meggybaby it's hard to say from your chart if you o'ed yet, there doesn't seem to be a clear shift. Maybe you haven't o'ed yet, it could take a while for your body to get back to normal.


----------



## dinky

Ohh I hope it doesn't come back, think 2 weeks is enough lol! Although there does seem to be quite a lot of watery stuff still. We can't bd for the next few days as dp is on nights so could really do with ovulating now


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks hopefully! I hope it is something starting! 

Dinky, I have the same concern but it seems to be getting darker, this line at least looks like a line and not just a shadow so I am hoping that is a good sign. We will see what happens today, I saved my FMU so I could run to the store and grab some tests. I was up until midnight last night and then up at 7 so I am exhausted. But excited to test again!


----------



## dinky

I'm excited for you to test again :) I think you should try a digi, just one that says yes or no and save the one with the weeks indicator on for a couple of weeks, I loved taking the weeks estimator one!


----------



## CountryMomma

I was thinking of just getting a regular digi but from my experience I haven't gotten a pregnant on those until I get a nice good line on another test. So I am trying to hold off


----------



## CountryMomma

So ran to walmart and grabbed some more cheap tests and a FRER and used my saved FMU. Didn't see much of anything on the cheap test but dunked the FRER anyways and there is a line and it is darker! It came up right away and was faint and then got darker as time went on. I didn't even have to search for the line its there whenever I look at the test! I tried to get a picture of it but my camera is being a royal pain in my backside today.. I got a pic but not sure if you can see anything, the line is pink and there IRL..
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1445955237.jpeg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dtrisha

I can see it!!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay! Glad I'm not crazy lol, here is another one, not sure if it is any better.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1445956908.jpeg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dtrisha

Ya a little better! So excited for you :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I'm still not going to call it a BFP 100% until the lines keep getting darker and AF doesn't show but I am excited!! I am not going to mention it to DH until I know for sure. Ill get that digi that says 'Pregnant' to show him :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Good idea! I want to surprise DH next time too.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, we will see how DH feels once its actually true lol. He wasn't 100% on board with trying again.


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh no really? Not the right time? I'm sure he will be happy now that it has happened.


----------



## CountryMomma

Its just we already have 3 and he wasnt sure he wanted another, I kind of had to convince him to try this month! He didn't want the third either but when he got a DD after 4 DSs he was ecstatic. That little girl has him wrapped around his finger. I am hoping for another DD for 2 boys and 2 girls but would be happy with either!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I think DH was more eager to start trying then me lol. Not that I don't want one cause we were trying before. But I just don't want another loss. But we will see. Hopefully I can get something faint this weekend to show up.


----------



## dinky

Went to the toilet earlier and noticed some ewcm :(:( not as much as I have been getting and not had none since, really want to ovulate now! Country that line is defo getting darker :) yey!!!!!


----------



## hopefullys

Well my AF came today right on due day of my 26 day cycles! Nevermind can get on with a few things I couldn't of done if I had been pregnant! We need to bd as soon as I finish my AF as I ovulate right after it x


----------



## CountryMomma

I will keep my fingers crossed for you Dtrisha! DH was all about our first together, he wanted to try and was so happy when I got my BFP. 

Dinky, I can't believe you haven't Od yet! Maybe just some residual EWCM? I sometimes get some during the TWW. You think the line is getting darker! Yay! I am about to go take another test lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Hopefully so sorry, to hear that you AF got you. :(


----------



## dinky

Sorry to hear af came for you hopefullys but at least you won't have to wait too long for your next try! And enjoy whatever it is that you have planned :) 
I know country it's so frustrating I was really excited when I first got ewcm at cd8! Can't believe I'm still getting it at cd23 I've never had it this long before. Let us know the results if your next test!!


----------



## CountryMomma

I just took a Walmart cheapie and it is so faint still. I am debating on weather not I should just take the digi or wait for tonight. I held my urine 4 hours and didn't drink anything.


----------



## Dtrisha

Wait on the digi just in case. I would !


----------



## CountryMomma

I agree! I am just impatient! lol I will probably wait until the day AF is due. Which is Friday.


----------



## Momtastic101

Hey country I've been stocking your posts on this thread for a few days but haven't commented. I just wanted to say that I see both of those lines even though it seems your camera didn't focus completely, that's a really good sign, I'm really rooting for you


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks momtastic! Its so nice to actually have others see the lines!


----------



## Dtrisha

Haha I know how it is to be impatient for sure. To easy to just pee on a stick and say screw it lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Here is my cheap test from 11, there is a line but like I said it is still so faint.. on another note, my boobs are freaking killing me today.. like holy crap. Also my CP is hard as a freaking rock and really high. I have never felt it this hard in a long time.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1445964311.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dtrisha

Your cervix? Is that what it's supposed to feel like when your pregnant ?


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah my cervix, it is supposed to be high, firm, and closed during pregnancy but it isn't really a good indicator of pregnancy because it can take a few weeks to go high and firm. It is different for everyone.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I heard it's a bad indicator.


----------



## CountryMomma

If you are really in tune with your body you can tell the subtle differences. I have been checking my cervix for about 2 years so I know the differences. But still I wouldn't rely on it for a pregnancy sign


----------



## Dtrisha

I tried last cycle and I checked it this morning but I'm not sure what to make out of it. I would rather stick with testing lol. Cause it could give you a mixed signal on accident if you didn't know


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah you really have to check it every day at the same time throughout a few cycles to get it down. Mine sometimes even changes positions over the course of the day. In the morning it is usually really high and then lowers as the day goes on. Sometimes.. haha its a bit confusing if you dont know


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'll pass on that lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

Haha its not for everyone. I am just to lazy to do OPKs four times a day so I track O by CP and CM.


----------



## Dtrisha

I tried OPK and couldn't get my surge. They're annoying lol. Since my cycles are usually 28 days I know I O right about 14 days so we just BD every other day. So I have it covered.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, my cycles are very regular at 25 days and I O on either CD11 or 12 so I really don't need OPKs either. And I know that I get EWCM for about 4 days before O and then the day of O it goes creamy so I can save money :)


----------



## Dtrisha

I have never seen ewcm for me so that stinks. But we obviously can still get pregnant without it because we have. So hoping all is well this cycle since it's my first one after ectopic. Only time will tell. How do you think you'll surprise you're DH? Anything in mind?


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I don't really get a lot of it, I get more discharge during the TWW then I normally get EWCM but obviously I don't have a problem with it either! 

I have no idea how I am going to surprise my DH, with our first I went to the bathroom and saw I had a leftover test so I took it and it was positive and he was sitting on the bed so I just walked out and showed him. With DD I took all the tests in secret and then didn't show him until I got a positive on the digi. I showed him and he could really care less, wasn't really wanting another and it kinda broke my heart and pissed me off.. but he eventually warmed up to it. With him not really wanting to TTC this time again I will probably just show him the digi and see how he reacts lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

Ugh, I ate pizza for lunch and now my stomach is not happy, I feel so nauseous and like there is a brink in my stomach


----------



## Dtrisha

I hope you feel better. And I hope he reacts differently this time. That's hard when they're not so on board and you're as happy as could be.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks, and yeah I hope so. I am sure he will warm up to the idea sooner than later.


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks girls just obviously wasn't meant to be this time! AF has hit me tho erghhh I hate being off the pill n having proper periods! I only have 26 day cycles so I will be ovulating again soon! Country- I will be looking out for your digi results cos those frer tests look positive to me! Fingers crossed! &#128522; x


----------



## CountryMomma

Ha, I have issues. Went to the Dollar Tree to get some of their tests to see what I got and they were out so I found these veriquick ones in the checkout isle. Never used them before but hey there is a line!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1445974412.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## dinky

I see colour in that line country!!


----------



## Dtrisha

I see that line! I don't think you can deny the BFP's. They're definitely there in every picture.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay! I can't wait for my FRER in the morning! I may test with a cheap test tonight but will save my FRER for FMU.


----------



## Momtastic101

I see a line on that test too FX for you I'm also getting faint lines I took a test yesterday at 9 or 10dpo and saw a super faint line, tested again today and it's slightly darker, I'll try and upload it but not sure if it will show on camera I don't know what to think yet I'm not counting this as a :bfp: yet but I'm really excited to see if this leads to anything
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CountryMomma

I am like soo excited, but nervous, and anxious and OMG.. I can't believe it only took 2 months.. i just pray to God that this one is sticky


----------



## CountryMomma

Thats great Momtastic!! I hope it turns out as your BFP!


----------



## Dtrisha

Congrats momtastic!!! I hope this is a good sign for the rest of us on this thread :)


----------



## dinky

Congrats momtastic! I defo see a line there :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay! Hopefully it's BFPs for everyone!! I see a line there momtastic but just be weary of those blue dye tests, I have been burned by them more than once. They can be sneaky little buggers.


----------



## Momtastic101

Yes I know about blue dye tests, I was so nervous when I was buying the tests that I completely forgot to avoid blue dyes but I think it's okay since the line got darker, I'm going to try and get some frer today or tomorrow FX for all of us


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh def if the line is getting darker and it showed up in the time limit you should be good to go! I sometimes grab the blue dyes when I am running low on funds as they are usually cheaper but I always seem to get some kind of line! Its a good idea to follow up with a FRER


----------



## Dtrisha

I've never tried blue dyes I'm just to scared to try them with all the falses they get. I always just trust frer :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I will never use them again.. so I went to make pasta for my kids tonight and almost threw up when I smelled the pasta sauce.. it was horrible. I am so glad I didn't have to eat that! It may be harder to keep it from DH than originally thought. lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh no! Yeah keeping a secret your happy about is definitely tough. Especially when you don't feel good and want to be taken care of.


----------



## CountryMomma

Well with my last two pregnancies I was so sick and nauseous all the time and lost like 15lbs so he may wonder why I am not eating all the stuff I love!


----------



## dinky

Still getting ewcm and had a temp drop this morning, so no ovulation for me yet! Getting so fed up of waiting wouldn't be so bad if I hadn't been getting ewcm all this time. I'm on cd24 and I ovulate cd25 last cycle so hoping tomorrow's the day!
How are you today dimmu?


----------



## CountryMomma

I hope tomorrow is the day for you too dinky!! 

I am a little worried and upset this morning, I took my FRER with FMU and fully expected to see a nice bright pink line but no, there is def a line there and it may be a smidge darker than yesterday but its still a bit hard to see and still just a shadow on cheap tests.. I don't know what to think. I def feel pregnant, I am sick to my stomach all the time, my boobs hurt, I am tired. I guess maybe my levels are just increasing slowly? I guess they normally double in 48 hours and its only been 24 but still.. I will try and get a pic and see if it looks any darker to yall.


----------



## Dtrisha

I think you just need blood test to make sure everything's ok. I'm sure you are pregnant.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am pretty confident I am too and I can see the line plain as day, can't seem to get a pic of it today.. it may be a little darker than yesterday, it has def gotten darker over the last hour that the test has sat. I guess I just was expecting a better line so it was a little bit of a let down lol..


----------



## Dtrisha

Don't stress over it! Is it a frer or a IC.


----------



## CountryMomma

I did both, there was a ghost line on the cheapie and the FRER like I said was maybe a smidge darker than yesterday


----------



## Dtrisha

Don't get discouraged. Just try to get betas ASAP and out your mind to ease


----------



## CountryMomma

I do need to get blood work done, but like I was saying earlier I have to be able to get a positive urine test before they will do blood work.. Im just not confident I can get a positive urine test with the dr if they use a cheap test


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh yeah I forgot about that.


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm feeling pretty gassy today. Hoping that's a good sign. Fingers crossed :). Can't wait to test this weekend


----------



## dimmu

Dinky that's so frustrating, I know all too well how that feels. Hopefully o is finally on its way. Would you consider trying soya or something to bring it forward? It didn't really work for me but has done for many others.

Countrymomma I hope you get a big fat line soon!

I've had an uneventful day today. Had a big glob of yellow tinted snot like cm today, sorry that's tmi! But think at 5/6 dpo it's too early for it to mean anything, I've seen something similar before and got a BFN.


----------



## dinky

Yeah I sometimes get that cm in the tww! It's strange! I think I would try it if I had a couple of anovulatory cycles like I'm confident I'm having now. I temped during an anovulatory cycle in 2012 and I had the weirdest period at the end of it that I've never had before or since that lasted about 16 days so I'll see if that happens this time. I did conceive dd2 the cycle after that one so hopefully next cycle will be the one! I think it possibly is too early for symptoms today but tomorrow you could start having symptoms! All depends on when you implant :)


----------



## dimmu

I think I will try a different brand of soya if things don't work out. I've not felt anything different from usual, so the stuff I tried might not be very good. I just got it from some online vitamin retailer, might just pay the extra and get the H&B soya even though it's expensive.

I hope that if you are indeed having an anovulatory cycle the outcome is the same as last time and you get preggers on your next cycle. 

I'm a bit torn whether to try again next month if this cycle is a miss, considering taking a month's break just to have a break but also because the baby would be born right at the the end of the school year. DD is a September child and she's really thriving at school and I think it has a lot to do with the fact that she is one of the oldest. Then again not sure if I want to skip a month in case things worked out!


----------



## dinky

I know that feeling dimmu my daughters a November baby and she started full time school in September. She's one of the cleverest children in her class and the difference between her and some of the children born august time are unbelievable! I feel for the younger children because it's not their fault! I am a august baby and I was never the brightest child lol, I was born at the end of august as well if I'd of been born a week later I would of been the eldest in the year below! But then again like you said what if it's meant to be that month? I'm going to go with just leaving it up to fate I think


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry I've been kind of non existent today. Feeling pretty bummed.. Just took another FRER this time just peed on it instead of dipping it and there is nothing.. At least nothing I can see without closing one eye and squinting. I called the dr and they said without me missing a period there is nothing they can do. Said I've just been getting a bunch of false positives. I am just going to wait and see if AF shows on Saturday or not. My cramps have pretty much gone away but my boobs are still very sore. No cramps after DTD today either. Blah.. I am just over it.. I don't think I will test again until Saturday.. I can't handle the let down


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh country I am so sorry. Maybe it's just still to early? Let us know :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I am hoping its just still to early, I am due for AF in 3 days so we will see. Am having crazy cramps tonight, like my hips are hurting from them. They don't feel like AF cramps though. I still feel pregnant.. Some validation would be nice though. I guess I was spoiled by getting a BFP on 9 DPO last time!


----------



## Dtrisha

All pregnancies are different. I'm sure it'll be clear soon. Try to stay busy and positive. Let us know if anything changes.


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh I will keep y'all updated. I am sure I will break and test again tomorrow lol..


----------



## dimmu

dinky said:


> I know that feeling dimmu my daughters a November baby and she started full time school in September. She's one of the cleverest children in her class and the difference between her and some of the children born august time are unbelievable! I feel for the younger children because it's not their fault! I am a august baby and I was never the brightest child lol, I was born at the end of august as well if I'd of been born a week later I would of been the eldest in the year below! But then again like you said what if it's meant to be that month? I'm going to go with just leaving it up to fate I think

I think I will probably end up trying again next month if this month doesn't go to plan.. When we first decided we would start ttc I thought I'd give it until September and then have a break.. but to be honest I think I just assumed I would conceive by September!! Obviously that never happened..

I think when they first start school age makes a huge difference, DD is quite happy to sit still for long periods and she's good at concentrating on a task, something I think many summer born children, especially boys, would probably struggle with! But then again they say that the summerborn kids do catch up with their older peers later on, and aren't they even discussing changing the law so that you can start reception a year later if the child doesn't seem ready.

Anyway, 6 dpo and no symptoms. Had some short lived cramping last night but think it was still too early for it to mean anything. I expect my breasts to start getting sore sometime over the weekend, always happens leading up to AF. Expecting AF wed/thu.

How are you today?


----------



## dinky

Sorry country your doctor sounds rubbish you can't get false positives! If your getting any kind of line at all then there must be a reason why you have got more hcg in your system than you should have! Did your tests go back to negative after your cp last cycle? Before turning positive again? 
Dimmu I'm hoping I ovulated yesterday, got a temp spike this morning and when I went to the toilet there was no ewcm :) but I'm sure there will be later on lol I'm not feeling lucky today! You can start testing soon! Are you going to wait until af is due? Me and dh haven't bd'd in a while so if I do ovulate today I don't think we will be in with a good chance


----------



## dimmu

Yay dinky I hope that's it! You never know, those spermies can be quite tough and live up to five days! When did you last bd?

Countrymomma I really hope you get some answers soon. :(


----------



## dinky

We bd'd last on Monday so 3 days ago. If I o tomorrow there's no chance. I've read online that they can live upto 5 days but it's rare and the normally only live 3 days. But I hope dps sperm are the rare ones that live for 5 days!! I Darent go to the toilet incase I find ewcm lol I'm sick of the stuff!


----------



## dimmu

I think if your temp went up and ewcm is gone then you already o'ed. So with bd on monday you should stand a chance!!


----------



## dinky

I've seen some ewcm knew it was too good to be true :( it's only a little bit but I'm sure I'll see more as the day goes on. Just want to write this cycle off and try again! Hope I don't have to wait too long for af :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning ladies. My doctors are being pains in my butt. My tests did go back to negative after last month. I made sure to test and I got some stark white negatives. Then they started showing positive again, and now back to negative.. took my last test this morning, and there was a shadow of a line but these new ones I got from the dollar store are horrible to try and read, they are made so there is constantly a shadow on the strip! I still have my digital tests but don't plan to buy any more line tests until AF is a no show, if she is.. Im not feeling as confident, I got some pretty strong cramps last night and my boobs are still very tender. But.. idk.. just kind of all over the place lol.

Dinky it does sound like you Od! I hope some of those spermies are strong and stuck around for you!


----------



## dinky

Thanks country but I don't think I have yet due to the ewcm. I'm not getting as much as I did only had a bit but it's still there! I'll see what my temps like in the morning I hope it stays up! I'll check my cp later when I go in the bath. I hope the spermies are sticking around too! I might try and squeeze a quick bd session in before dp goes to work if the girls will leave us alone for 2 minutes!! Sorry your tests seem to have gone negative, I hope af is a no show for you!


----------



## CountryMomma

Lol I hope you can sneak in a BD session! I am sure you can find something to occupy the girls time for a bit! 

I was looking back at my info and I may only be 12 DPO today since AF isnt due until Saturday.. so we will see.. I am hoping she doesn't show up.. I sure don't feel like she is going too. And the random bleeding at 9 DPO makes me wonder even more.. that just never happens.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country momma did you do anymore tests?


----------



## CountryMomma

Not since this morning Dtrisha. There was a hint of a line, which doesn't bother me to much since I don't think it is a very sensitive test.. that was my last test besides my digitals so I don't plan to test again until saturday.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok. Well I hope it all goes well :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks! Me too.. I hope I get to actually use the digi's!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I hope so too!! I can't imagine they're cheap.


----------



## CountryMomma

No, they aren't super cheap but they aren't bad either..


----------



## Momtastic101

Hey ladies how's it going I hope everyone is still doing fine, I'm still rooting for you country I have a strong feeling you are pregnant fx for you 

Afm: I got a faint line on a frer same day I took that blue dye test but a few hours later had some sharp pains in my lower abdomen almost like ovulation pains but stronger, then I went to the bathroom and noticed some light pink blood when I wiped. It scared the crap out of me and I started researching ectopic pregnancies but I didn't get anymore spotting so i took another frer yesterday evening and got a bfn. The :witch: showed up right on time this morning. I'm guessing I had a chemical or something im just happy not to have an ectopic :shrug:


----------



## CountryMomma

Im so sorry to hear that Momtastic :( That is always hard to see that line and get excited then get AF right on time.. It has happened to me a couple times and it always sucks. Thats very good not to have an ectopic.. 

So, I feel like I got hit by a train and I am soo tired all of a sudden.. also.. just sneezed and had a bad pain in my ligaments around my uterus.. that only happens to me when I am preggo... hmm..


----------



## dinky

So sorry to hear you have had a chemical momtastic :( never happened to me but I can imagine it's heartbreaking! Good luck for your next cycle, hope you get a sticky bean soon!


----------



## CountryMomma

I got impatient... :cry:

I guess its still possible to get a BFP but not feeling very hopeful..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0544.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dimmu

Oh no so sorry countrymomma, but as you said there's still a chance. I keep my fingers crossed for you.

Not much going on with me. 7dpo and no symptoms so not feeling that hopeful.


----------



## dinky

Sorry country :( your levels just might not have risen enough yet to test positive on one of those. Don't they measure at 50 or something? My temp went up again this morning, I put a false temp in for tomorrow morning and it gave me crosshairs :) so hopefully if my temp stays high then I have ovulated! Some ladies think I may have ovulated on cd20 but because there's no temps before it it doesn't recognise it. So I put 3 false temps before cd20 and it gave me crosshairs for cd20. So not sure what to make of it, next cycle will be a lot clearer as I'll be temping from the start! Going by my chart though I'm 2dpo.
When are you planning to test dimmu?


----------



## dimmu

That sounds promising dinky! Any signs of ewcm today? I hope it's gone now!

Last cycle I started testing at 5 dpo and got so many BFNs before my AF that this time I feel like I will just wait it out. My LP is 13-14 days so planning to wait another week before testing. But of course if I get some promising symptoms before that I might crack! I still have lots of cheap internet tests and one superdrug test in the bathroom cupboard, will have to see how long I can resist those! :)


----------



## dinky

Not yet but I've only been to the loo once! The ewcm needs to stay away!! Haha it's so hard not to test when you have a load of tests isn't it! I always try and hold off but never manage it I'm too impatient! Just keep thinking 'one more won't hurt' then suddenly there's no tests left lol!


----------



## hopefullys

I had so many symptoms last month it was mad, even had blood in my nose! I kept thinking nah it cant be n then oh will do a cheapy test n that went on n on n then bam came my period right on time the day I was due! I wasted so many tests! So 100% not doing any next month as I even had lots of symptoms but didn't mean anything! Will wait it out for af due on 22nd November. Fingers crossed for you girls &#128522; x


----------



## dinky

Just seen a bit of ewcm :( GO AWAY EWCM!!!!!!! I hope people can still get ewcm after ovulation. I'm not getting as much as I did but it's still there and stretchy and clear :(


----------



## dimmu

Oh nooo, not again!!!:(
I sometimes get it for a day or so after ovulation, but it usually stops quite soon or turns into watery or some other cm.
How frustrating for you!


----------



## dinky

I know I've read ewcm normally stops the day you o or day after and ff says you dry up really quickly after o, but you can get it as af is approaching. I've Googled having it constantly like I've got it but there's no answers! I think I'm the only person to have it like this ever lol! It's not normal for me


----------



## dimmu

I had it on and off my last cycle, not daily but it kept reappearing every few days. That was when I ovulated really late so in my case it meant I hadn't ovulated yet. It disappeared after I finally o'ed on day 37. Hope your wait won't be quite that long!!


----------



## dinky

Just put on my chart that I've got ewcm today and it's saying I've not ovulated now :( so p*ssed off! Excuse the language!


----------



## dinky

Panic over just entered a high temp for tomorrow and it still gave me crosshairs for cd24 :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning. Thanks dinky and dimmu.. We will see what happens. No AF when I woke up so I guess that's a good sign. I think the CB digis with the weeks indicator go down to 25 or sometimes even less.. But still may not be high enough. I hope your cross hairs are right dimmu and you have ovulated!! I still get some EWCM sometimes after O. I didn't this cycle though. You are getting so close to being able to test yay! So just went to the bathroom to check CP and there was pink blood on the TP... Guess AF might be here after all... We will see how it progresses throughout the day.


----------



## Dtrisha

Good morning ladies :). 
Country- it could still be implantation bleeding or just bleeding in general. If it sticks to pink and pretty much only when you wipe you'll be fine :). 

I just woke up about 20 minutes ago and my face feels really hot. Took my temp and it's 98. I know I don't temp and I can't go off that. But I'm usually around 72-74ish. Again I know it's nothing j can go off but all I can hope is that it's implantation spike? How long did it take eebrhone to get a positive after your spike? I ended up testing when I woke up but it's negative. I just had to lol. I'm so impatient. Today is only 7dpo so who knows. 
How is everyone's morning?


----------



## dinky

Haven't seen no ewcm since this morning and i normally see it everytime I wipe! Been to the toilet about 5 times in the last 2 hours and not seen any :) hoping that was the last bit just working it's way our this morning. Country a lil bit of pink spotting should be OK I bet you don't even need a pad or anything do you? Hope the witch stays away for you!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Dtrisha. We will see.. it has only been when I wipe so far so my fingers are still crossed. Still crazy tired, having vivid dreams, very sore boobs and cramps that aren't AF cramps, also my hips are killing me.. I just don't feel like AF should be here. 

That temp spike may be a good thing! I have never temped so I am not sure about all that business. I have been feeling really hot lately too.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay! No more EWCM is good news dinky!! Its about time lol. No, I don't need a pad yet, it is literally only when I wipe, kind of a darker pink. How it started a few days ago at 9 DPO..


----------



## Dtrisha

All your symptoms tell me you're pregnant! I will be totally shocked if you're not. AF is supposed to show today? And yeah the temp thing I'm not sure so who knows. I just always forget to temp be fire I get up so that's why I never have started doing it. Cause I remember last time I was pregnant I felt really hot for a few days. Fingers crossed for you and me :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I know! I would be very shocked if I wasn't either. AF was due either today or tomorrow. If I go by O day it would be today but if I go by normal cycle length of 25 days it would be tomorrow. I just have never been super serious about TTC so temping wasn't really a priority.. My fingers are crossed for you too!!


----------



## dinky

Apart from that little bit of ewcm I had this morning im pleased to report that I've had no more! Absolutely none! So touch wood that is the last of it :) yey so I probably have ovulated! Not sure i would of caught the eggy tho as we last bd'd a few days ago. But fingers crossed!


----------



## dimmu

Yay dinky that's excellent!! Finally!


----------



## dinky

I know :) thank you! Can feel a mood change as well been so short tempered this afternoon :/


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay that is awesome dinky!! I am so happy for you that you have finally Od!! 

I have just a had a little bit more spotting today and DH just had a tiny bit of blood he had to clean up after DTD..but BD did not cause the bleeding to get heavier, which it always does with AF.. I was at walmart so figured what the hell and grabbed a .88 test. Came home and tested with pretty diluted urine and faint line showed up right away.. I wasn't able to get a picture of it within 10 minutes though because DH came home and decided he wanted to BD.. so I took a pic about 30 minutes later.. line was a bit darker but not sure I trust it so if AF still doesn't come by morning I will test again
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1446242411.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah it's really hard to tell. I think I see something.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I probably don't trust it lol..


----------



## dinky

Thank you country I am glad that the waiting to o is over with and can now look forward to the tww :) the tww is defo more fun than the wto and I've done all we can do this cycle so let's just wait and see :) I can't really see a line in that picture sorry, maybe it's just my phone


----------



## CountryMomma

Nah, its probably not your phone lol.. its like damn near invisible.. but still no bleeding so fingers crossed!! The TWW is def more fun than waiting to O.. I am praying for you!


----------



## Dtrisha

Had some tingly cramps for about a hour today. Took another test tonight and still bfn.


----------



## CountryMomma

How many DPO are you again Dtrisha?


----------



## Dtrisha

7dpo. It still might be early though.


----------



## CountryMomma

yeah it probably is just a bit to early Dtrisha


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah :(. It just felt like it. Oh well. I just don't know if it happened this cycle.


----------



## CountryMomma

Lol its all good, I usually start testing at 7 DPO just in case. Don't give up yet! You have a lot of days left to test!


----------



## Dtrisha

No I know. So loooong !


----------



## CountryMomma

Hopefully you won't have to wait as long as I have!! Its what I get for Oing so early in my cycle.. no BFP and no AF..


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel so bad for you :( do you still have symptoms ?


----------



## CountryMomma

Um, yeah. I was feeling really nauseous this afternoon and just can't find anything to eat that sounds good. I am having cramps but they aren't like AF cramps.. and whenever I cough or sneeze I get this really sharp pain in the area were my round ligaments would be.. I only ever remember this happening when I have been pregnant.. also I am still really tired for no reason.. so I def still have symptoms.. just wish I had a BFP to go with it..


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah. Like you get just enough line for it not to be white but doesn't go darker. I don't get it. What about if you went to just a regular doctor and go blood drawn? I know a friend of mine that did that before she went to the gyno


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh man. So TMI but I just had the worst diahrrea. I had it with my pregnancy in August. Maybe it's a good sign? I'll deal with it if it's a sign.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, like it looks like a line but it might be a shadow or it might be a line.. so IDK.. I don't get it either.. I have been reading stories of people who don't get a BFP till later.. I know for sure my regular dr wouldn't do a blood test without a positive urine test.. but now that I have missed my AF, they might just let me do a blood test


----------



## CountryMomma

Haha, its ok.. I can't say its def a sign because I always get diarrhea right before and during AF.. I tend to get more blocked up when pregnant than loose. But it could be a sign for you!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I would call and ask ! Can't hurt :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I only had it bad with my pregnancy. Never with AF. Usually pretty mild AF's. I'm going to keep testing to see.


----------



## CountryMomma

Very true! Now I'll just have to wait until Monday!


----------



## Dtrisha

Good luck. Let us know. I will update if I get anything :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Sounds good I will let you know in the morning if AF arrives or I test!


----------



## dinky

Temp drop for me this morning. No ovulation detected :( having some af pains though! Hope she's on her way now! Seems to be more right sided tho maybe I have a big cyst on my ovary?


----------



## dimmu

Hmmm that's strange. Although maybe FF can't really detect a temp rise as you only just started temping? Any ewcm today?

I'm now 8/9 dpo and still have no signs or symptoms. Feel quite discouraged even though it's still early. Not gonna test as I know it would be BFN. Still feel like waiting it out.


----------



## dinky

I don't know, getting quite strong af pains now so just waiting for her to show! Will actually be a relief if she does I just want to start over. That's great that you holding off :) get a better chance of a nice strong line! Maybe no symptoms is good? Theres always little differences between approaching af and pg that you never notice until you get a bfp. Had that happen with all 3 of mine


----------



## dimmu

Oh you think you're about to get AF? Would that be a very short cycle for you?

Perhaps the lack of symptoms could be a good thing but not having my hopes up. It really feels like there's nothing going on! My breasts should get sore over the next few days, usually happens a few days before AF shows up.


----------



## dinky

My cycles can range from 27 to 35 days, leading up to my last bfp I got a few shorter cycles so it could come anytime really. I expected it to start as soon as I got up this morning but no af so far! Still getting the cramps tho and have a couple of spots on my chin which is a sign af is on its way. My cm has gone creamy and my cervix is low.


----------



## CountryMomma

So I am officially late for AF! She didn't show up in the middle of the night like always. Also the spotting has stopped. I am debating on running to the store and getting some more tests but I already flushed my FMU so I have a few hours.. I know AF is late but still going to hold urine just in case. 

So sorry to hear that you don't think you Od dinky, have you had annov cycles before? 

I have my fingers crossed for you dimmu. I had no symptoms at all with my first, even through the whole pregnancy I didn't. Wouldn't have known I was pregnant if I wasn't getting a belly!


----------



## CountryMomma

As far as the cyst dinky it is possible but you will know for sure if that sucker bursts.. I had one burst after I gave birth to my oldest and I thought I was in labor again it hurt so bad! I always get one on one of my ovaries when I am pregnant for some reason. Or it may be there all the time and they just don't know because I don't have regular ultrasounds. But if it is, it never bothers me.


----------



## Dtrisha

So I haven't tested yet. But I didn't sleep well at all last night. Had some crazy dream then was up every 2 hours. Ugh what is going on. I usually sleep awesome on my days off. But other than that I don't have any symptoms like I did before.
Country- were your symptoms different every pregnancy ?


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel like I see something. But I'm not sure. Anyone have opinions.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dinky

I can't see anything sorry dtrisha :( country going by my other signs I think I have o'd, I had the ewcm, the high soft and open cervix, the boob pain and then the ewcm dried up! Well I'd like to think I have anyway lol. I don't think my temp are reliable tho as I don't sleep very well. But surely they would rise if sleep isn't good not drop? I just don't know! I've had one annovulatory cycle that I know of and I had the weirdest period ever after that lasted 16 days and was light


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes Dtrisha my symptoms were different with all 3. With my first like I said I had none at all through the whole pregnancy. My second I was always getting sick and lost like 20lbs and my third I never got sick but was always nauseous and lost like 15lbs. I only gain about 20lbs with my pregnancies, well my first I gained 60. But they have all been slightly different.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok. Yeah if I am right now I'm not having the symptoms like I did last time. So confusing !


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry accidentally posted my previous post before I was done! Lol I don't see anything on that test but it is a little dark.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah it's very gloomy out today. I'll just wait to test again tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Dtrisha

Any better?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah it's pretty nasty here too, hoping it clears up before trick or treating tonight.


----------



## hopefullys

Dritsha I totally see that line on last pic! Fingers crossed it gets darker for u! Keep us updated &#128522;


----------



## dinky

I see something on that last pic too!


----------



## dinky

Major af pains and backache but no af!!! Come on witch show your face on Halloween!! :witch:


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks everyone. I hope it is!!! Do you see color ?


----------



## CountryMomma

I'm sorry I still don't see it but I know from experience that doesn't mean it isn't there!! 

Still no AF, just took another cheapie test and still no BFP :( Ahh.. This is maddening!


----------



## dinky

There is a little bit of colour in it dtrisha! Looks like the start of a bfp :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks dinky. It's so hard to tell when it is that faint. I'm trying not to get excited in case. I have one frer left for tomorrow morning. I have IC's but i don't know if they would show anything. So trying to hold off till morning.


----------



## dinky

More ewcm this afternoon :grr: still got af pains but no af!


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- good luck. I hope she shows so you can start fresh soon!


----------



## CountryMomma

It might not hurt to take a IC Dtrisha! Can't hurt at least lol. So sorry you are having more EWCM dinky!! That has to be so frustrating.. still no AF here.. a teeny bit of spotting but just some pink CM when I wipe.. very tired today.. and have a bad headache.. might take another test just because lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Haha yeah I took it. I swear there's something faint. Lol. But I could be looking for it now.


----------



## CountryMomma

lol Post it up!


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm not home :(. I will try tomorrow.


----------



## Dtrisha

This is the only picture right now I can give you. Don't know if you can see anything.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CountryMomma

No, i cant see anything :( I took another test tonight and there might be a hint of a line.. im not sure.. still no AF.. I feel super nauseous tonight after eating dinner.. have had a headache like all day.. will probably buy more FRER tomorrow..


----------



## Dtrisha

I don't get what your body is doing to you country. I feel like it should either be yes or no. Not the same faint line over a few days. It stinks you can't get into the doctor and get answers. 
Yeah I'm going to take my other frer tomorrow morning when I get up and see what happens I suppose. I will update in the morning :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I don't get it either.. I swear my body has fallen off the deep end. I am going to call the Dr first thing Monday and tell them I have missed my AF and see what they can do. Can't wait to see your test in the morning!!


----------



## dimmu

Sorry dtrisha I can't see it but then again I never see anyone's lines until they are blatantly obvious..

Countrymomma really don't know what's going on with you. I know you can get BFP very late, with DD I was still testing negative at 12-13 dpo. But then again if there already is a line why isn't it getting stronger. It's bizarre. I hope you get some answers tomorrow.

For me no change since yesterday. 9/10 dpo and no symptoms still, no cm, no cramps, not even the slightest twinge, just nothing.:(


----------



## dimmu

Dinky just noticed you got more ewcm!:( What's happening today, AF or ewcm?


----------



## dinky

That's a good thing dimmu I had no signs with my last bfp apart from a cold I couldn't shake and weird aches in my arms but I never associated it with pregnancy as it's not a normal sign! Woke up this morning with another temp rise af cramps and horrible backache seem to have gone for now and there's no af! Not checked cm yet I hope there's no more ewcm!


----------



## hopefullys

Dtrisha - how did the test go? X


----------



## dimmu

Perhaps you did ovulate after all? Would be quite strange to have ewcm and then AF so soon after. I always assumed anovulatory cycles would be longer than your average cycle but I guess anything is possible!

I'm just not feeling it, just have a strong suspicion this isn't going to be my month. I would have thought that by now I'd feel something. I'm fully expecting AF to show up on Thursday/Friday so don't feel like testing at all. Gonna have a chat with OH if/when AF comes that if he really wants another child he has to participate a bit more, it's just not gonna happen if he starts playing hard to get on my fertile days.


----------



## Dtrisha

I will post the picture of the test later. I swear it's like a smudge darker maybe but it's hard to tell still. I have to wait for DH to be busy doing something lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Ugh.. woke up this morning to slightly heavier bleeding.. dark red when I wiped and some drips in the toilet.. been up for about 2 hours and none on pad, only when I go to the bathroom does it seem to come out. Took another test this morning just for the hell of it and there was a line and it was darker than yesterday.. I am so darn confused.. I woke up crazy nauseous too.. calling the dr first thing in the morning to see what the hell..
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1446385010.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Dtrisha

Country I'm so sorry. I really hope you get answers soon. Is it still pink ?


----------



## CountryMomma

The line still pink? Or the blood? I posted a pic but now that I look at it, its kind of a funky line..


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I just seen it. My bad. But yeah the blood. I can definitely see the line. I'm sorry you're body is confusing you. I hope the doctor can tell you something useful. I hope it's a sticky bean. <3


----------



## Dtrisha

So here's a comparison photo. Not sure how good it came out. I'll post a few more
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Dtrisha

Another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dinky

Dimmu the annovulatory cycle that I had was 33 days long and I had the weirdest period at the end of it so if that happens again then I'll know it defo was. I've added 2 false temps on cd18 and 19 just to give me Crosshairs as I think I may of o'd on cd20 as I normally do around then. I remember my cervix feeling very high and open that day, more so than any other day. The only thing that throws me off I'd the ewcm. I only wanted Crosshairs on my chart so I could work out when abouts af would be due. I think that's a good idea that you sit down and talk to dh, it really isn't fair how he's leaving you hanging on your fertile days. There's only a few days every cycle where intercouse could lead to pregnancy so he really shouldn't be putting it off, it's not like he will be in demand every day of the month! Woman have to deal with a lot more than just having sex, I can imagine your frustration with him.
Country I don't see much of a line although I defo see something and there is colour at the top of the line! So maybe it's just the light? Hope the bleeding doesn't get heavier for you its about time you got your sticky bean after all these faint positive tests!
Dtrisha I do see a line on that last pic you posted!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh, not your fault lol. I posted the pic after I posted the other part. The blood is weird.. its red but it is like stringy and mixed with cm.. never really seen anything like it. Im glad you can see the line and I am not a crazy person.


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmmm.. i don't see anything on those tests Dtrisha.. 

Thanks dinky.. the bleeding is about the same.. only when I go to the bathroom, hasn't gotten on the pad yet.. we will see but I am not hopeful..


----------



## Dtrisha

I am 9 DPO. But I just noticed I bought the rapid result one so I just went out and bought the early result one. Does anyone know the difference in detecting hormones those test are? I can't find the info on the box or paperwork.


----------



## CountryMomma

I have done some research on this and from what I have found the rapid results are way less sensitive like some sites say 50miu and some say 100miu and the early results are marketed at 25 miu but have picked up as little at 6.5miu


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok. I think I'll be retesting tonight!


----------



## CountryMomma

I think that is good idea!! Can't wait to see the results! If my bleeding doesn't pick up I may test again.


----------



## Dtrisha

I have my fingers crossed for you. Post it if you do :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Frer. Since I bought wrong ones lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dtrisha

Another.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dtrisha

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm.. I thought I saw a line on that first one but it seemed to close to the control line. Not sure if I see anything on the other two. I am on my phone though so that might make a difference. Do you see anything IRL?


----------



## Dtrisha

I really feel like I do. Hopefully tomorrow will show something. I just feel like it's not stark white.


----------



## Dtrisha

?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CountryMomma

I might see something on the invert. Let me get home and on my computer and check them out. I can see better on there.


----------



## Dtrisha

Alrighty !


----------



## Dtrisha

Thought ID try this
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hopefullys

I think I see something on the last one, good luck for your bfp! X


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks I hope so too. Tomorrow morning I'll take another one. Hopefully it looks clearer and it's a start to my BFP.


----------



## hopefullys

Keep us updated &#128512;


----------



## Dtrisha

Will do!


----------



## CountryMomma

I still dont see anything :( But my eyes might be acting up. I will keep my fingers crossed for you! I am thinking AF hit me.. bleeding hasn't really gotten heavier but has lasted all day.. only had to change my pad once so its not super heavy or anything but its def more than should be there if pregnant.. :( That's it for us for a few months until I figure out what is going on with me.. my cycles are wacked and the faint lines on the tests just aren't right.


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm sorry to hear that :(. Yah I think that's a good idea to go see your doctor until you try again. I hope it all works out. I'll pray for you <3 and thank you for looking at it again. You've been really helpful. :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Dtrisha, I will stick around and wait to see if you get your BFP!!


----------



## dimmu

So sorry to hear AF got you Countrymomma. It does sound like it might be an idea to take a break and find out what's happening, maybe it's a case of recurring chemicals or something that needs investigating.

How's everyone else today? Not much change for me still. Breasts are getting a little bit tender to touch, but that's a clear PMS symptom for me.


----------



## dinky

I *think* I'm 9dpo today. Still getting slight af pains and backache, will do a test today :) not expecting it to show anything as I can't even be sure I have ovulated at all this cycle :(


----------



## dinky

Just tested, bfn of course lol! I'm not upset, not expecting anything to come from this cycle, it's been one pain in the bum!!


----------



## dimmu

That's great dinky, you almost the same as I am then!:) I'm 11 dpo today according to FF but probably only 10 dpo in reality. Still not testing unless I get some encouraging symptoms and have none so far!


----------



## dinky

I admire your willpower dimmu I wish I could hold off. But the pack of 50 in my cupboard just burns a hole there lol!! I'm not sure I'm 9dpo. But will still expect af around the end of the week!


----------



## dinky

Took my last frer, wish I'd of waited a few more days but I couldn't lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that's how I feel dinky. I use them then think ugh I should of waited.


----------



## Dtrisha

Not sure if I see anything. 10 DPO today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dtrisha

Another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hopefullys

Can't see anything on those sorry, try hold off a few days now n hopefully there will be a nice bfp for u, it's still very early yet x


----------



## dinky

I don't think I can see anything on those pics dtrisha sorry :(maybe it's just my phone! Do you see anything on mine? Testing bfn on ics but I'm sure there's a line on mine think it's a evap though


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I see something on yours. Was it taken within time limit?


----------



## dinky

It was taken after 10 mins but there's no colour to it and I've got no more left :(


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I have one left. But I'm getting more after work


----------



## dinky

I might fetch some more tomorrow when dp isn't around to tell me off lol


----------



## dinky

This is a pic I took when the test was about 2 or 3 hours old


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel like I see something. Not sure. I wish it would just tell us 2 days after lol


----------



## dimmu

Sorry I can't see anything in any of the tests.

I have some mild AF symptoms, expecting them to get stronger tomorrow grrrhhh. :(


----------



## dinky

Awww bless you dimmu I hope af symptoms don't start getting stronger for you! When is it due?


----------



## dimmu

Me too! It due on Thursday.
How about you?


----------



## dinky

Oooo bonfire night! Maybe you will get a bonfire bfp? :) I'm not sure when mines due, don't know when/if I've ovulated I'm still getting small bits of ewcm!


----------



## CountryMomma

Just checking in. I can't see anything on either of yours dinky or Dtrisha :( Hopefully it's just to soon for you both. Bleeding picked up and got really heavy today. My boobs are still killing me for some reason and I have no cramps so it is weird but def AF. Got an appointment for Thursday I think to see what is going on.


----------



## dimmu

Countrymomma I hope you get referred to some tests to find out what's going on.

I have nothing going on. Was starting to get some breast tenderness and spots on my skin yesterday so I assumed AF was on its way but today the breast soreness is gone and there are no new spots. I wish I was brave enough to test but just don't want to see that BFN which I'm fully expecting, just don't feel pregnant at all.


----------



## dinky

Awwww sorry to hear that country! But pleased that you are finally booked in to see someone about it! Have you tested today to see if the tests are back to bfn?
Dimmu that's great that your holding out testing, really do hope this is the month for you your signs sound promising!!
As for me, I entered my temp this morning and ff decided to change my o date back to cd24 so now I'm only 6dpo! Had a huge glob of yellowish ewcm this morning too but no more since!


----------



## dimmu

Dinky I got that sort of cm around 6 dpo'ish so maybe the FF finally has your dates right!

I'm not overly optimistic to be honest. Surely by now I should have some sort of symptoms or at least *feel* like I was preggers. With DD I had sore nipples by now which made me suspect something was going on even though we weren't ttc and I wasn't symptom spotting.


----------



## dinky

No not always, all 3 of my pregnancies have had different symptoms leading up to a bfp, one thing I've always had though is sore boobs but really sore! Your still in till af shows! I have read that 9dpo is the average to get a bfp if you are pregnant! There's always a chance of late implantation too so symptoms may not show yet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dimmu

I know I should test but I'm too scared, it's easier to live in denial!!


----------



## dinky

I know haha. You don't have to test yet I think it's quite sensible that you want to wait! I wish I was sensible and not so impatient lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Dinky, no I haven't tested since Sunday morning I believe. I ran out of tests and kind of thought since I was bleeding there was no sense in it though this morning I was thinking I might since my boobs are still very tender and I am still feeling sick throughout the day. But that could be a stomach bug. Ill see if I make it to the store or not. Dimmu I hope your symptoms are a good sign! My fingers are crossed for all you ladies!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Well we are back to BFN, so I guess that means we can start fresh when the times comes for us to try again..
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1446566041.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh no country I'm sorry :(


----------



## dinky

Awww I'm sorry country :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks girls.. I will keep checking back to see if you guys get a BFP!!


----------



## dimmu

So sorry countrymomma, I hope you get some answers on Thursday.

I'm suddenly feeling the urge to test, have been so determined to wait it out until now. I'm so convinced it's a BFN that I suddenly just feel like getting it over and done with.
I also think that my lack of pms symptoms is actually down to taking soya this cycle and not pregnancy. Just really don't feel pregnant.:(


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I don't think I will country. If I do I'll be surprised. But either way I will let you all know.


----------



## dinky

Oooo let us know if you test dimmu!


----------



## dimmu

I cracked. 
And I think I see something, do you?? Could it really be there, I have 0 syptoms??

https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/Mobile%20Uploads/ede81beb-7dae-4c14-9bf8-f0c78ce7f573_zpsymptde7w.jpg

DH is useless, he's like what am I looking at?? Guess he hasn't spent as much time staring at people's tests as I have!!


----------



## dinky

Yes dimmu I see it!! OMG congrats how can he not see that?? Oh wow so pleased for you!


----------



## hopefullys

I see it too! Fingers crossed for it getting darker! How many dpo r u? X


----------



## dimmu

I'm shocked, I sincerely wasn't expecting that!!
Cautiously excited now but also quite scared as had a CP in July and that was one reason why I wanted to wait until I was officially late, it was such a disappointment.
Guess will just have to see what happens over the next few days.. Will definitely test again tomorrow morning with FMU.


----------



## dinky

Told you no symptoms is a good thing :) you must be so excited! Did you get lines as dark as that with the cp?


----------



## dimmu

I'm 11/12 dpo.xx


----------



## hopefullys

Well hopefully tomorrow will be good I can't wait for a pic! And you have done well to wait until now n near to when your period is due x


----------



## dimmu

Yes you were right, I just didn't believe it lol!

With the CP I only got a squinter but couldn't test again to see if it got any darker as we were away on holiday and didn't have any tests and had the weirdest AF a few days later.


----------



## dimmu

AF should be here on Thursday.


----------



## Dtrisha

So I'm feeling super bloated tonight. And I never bloat. This happened with my last pregnancy and in hoping it's a good sign. Also I noticed this afternoon I've been peeing more and I've barely drank anything. I took a IC but I feel like it's sooooo faint so I'm going to use my last FRER tomorrow morning and I hope to see somewhat of a line since I'll be 12dpo. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Cerdiwen

I ovulated today so i'm officially on my tww..


----------



## dimmu

Tested again this morning, the line isn't much stronger than last night but still there. Superdrug cheapie also picked it. Will get some FRERs later and hopefully that line will start getting stronger soon. 

https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/Mobile%20Uploads/86a2e562-a173-4cf9-9cf4-94ed6a5d1ce4_zpsjtkufkvx.jpg

How's everyone else?


----------



## Dtrisha

I tested this morning with FMU because last night I felt super bloated and I felt like I was peeing every 2 hours and I would barely drink anything. I feel like they're is something but it's so faint I know my camera won't pick it up. And also when I hold it up to the light it looks dark on the spot compared to the negative ones I have gotten they hit look white.


----------



## Dtrisha

Does anyone see the line?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dinky

I don't see anything on that pic dtrisha sorry :(

Dimmu I'm so excited for you that's exactly how my bfps were :) your defiantly pregnant!! 
I'm 7dpo today, still got sore boobs and feel like I have low blood sugar all the time but that's it. My opks came today :) so I did one and only a faint line on it lol so not gunnar touch them till after af now, did a test but got bfn I think I'll be out as I'm sure it's been a anovulatory cycle. Got a new thermometer as well today as I think my old one doesn't work right, it is old!


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks dinky. Yeah I don't know what to make out of things right now. I swear I was peeing every 2 hours yesterday when I didn't even drink anything. And super bloated like I was last time I was pregnant. So I don't know why nothing's showing.


----------



## dinky

I'm super bloated too, I have been for weeks! It's annoying I'm not sure why. Hope you start to see a line soon!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that was my sign last time. And I really noticed it last night. And I NEVER bloat. I'm just tired of waiting. A line should be forming now. I hope you do too !!! Come on BFP!


----------



## dinky

Just done these ics, I know I can't expect much at 7dpo but I swear I see a faint something, do any of you ladies?


----------



## Dtrisha

Not sure I see anything dinky


----------



## dinky

Maybe I've got eye line lol but if there is something there it should get darker over the next couple of days


----------



## dimmu

Dinky I can't see anything but it's probably way too early still. Fingers crossed the line you see will get stronger!

I still have no symptoms of any kind, it's weird, just slightly tenders breasts but only if I prod them. I know some people never get any but I had some with DD before the BFP and the morning sickness started a few days after the BFP.


----------



## dinky

Well every pregnancies different, I didn't have any symptoms at all with dd1 except sore boobs, I was sick about 3 times but I wasn't nauseous it just came from nowhere! With dd2 I was constantly sick from about 7 weeks so don't worry your symptoms will come! Your hormones will still be quite low once they start getting higher they will start affecting you! I really wanna be bump buddies with you lol


----------



## dimmu

I know me too I really hope you will get your BFP soon!!

I did a FRER and it was also a faint positive. Hopefully it will get darker soon, gonna use my other FRER in a couple of days and test with cheapies in between.


----------



## CountryMomma

Congrats dimmu!! I can see those lines plain as day!! I am so happy for you! :) I don't see anything dinky or Dtrisha but it still may be too soon for you! I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I went and bought a FRER today because my hips have been hurting so bad I can't stand it so I thought maybe just maybe but nope BFN... Hoping to get some news tomorrow as to what is going on.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- yeah I really hope you get answers ! You need them :). And I'm going to buy more frer after work cause I swear something will come up. But who knows.


----------



## Dtrisha

My IC tonight.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dtrisha

Another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dimmu

Thanks countrymomma, AF hasn't showed up yet but I'm still very nervous. Please update if you have any news today.

Dinky any more symptoms today?


----------



## dinky

Hi dimmu I felt exactly the same as you with my last bfp but don't worry I'm sure af won't show, they are quite strong lined and normally with a cp you only get faint lines. Everything looks good! I'm 8dpo today, sure I saw something faint on this mornings test but very very faint! Still got sore boobs, feeling very tired and no ewcm today, checked cervix in the bath this morning and it's high soft and closed don't know if that's good or not!
Country please update with any news you get today!
I don't see anything in those pics yet dtrisha! But no af yet so there's still time for something to show fingers crossed!


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks dinky. I just feel out. I feel bloated like last time. Cause I never get bloated. But I guess it's not a sign again


----------



## CountryMomma

Morning all, I am waiting to go to my drs appointment. I am having some serious back pain, almost like I have a kidney infection, I hope not. My boobs are still really sore for some reason.. So I took my other FRER last night and a faint line popped up right away darker than any line I have gotten thus far.. and took a cheap test this morning with FMU and another faint line.. I am for sure pushing for a blood test today. 

It is normal to be nervous dimmu I know I would be, I would keep waiting for AF to show! I don't see anything Dtrisha but you still have time!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I guess will see ugh. If I'm not I'm trying super hard next month lol. I hope your doctor can give you answers. It's not fair for you to be going through this.


----------



## CountryMomma

Well I hope this is it for you! If not you know you have to try hard next month! Yeah.. i hope my dr can tell me something..


----------



## dinky

Wow can't believe your getting lines again country something is defo going on! You should push for a blood test today to see what's going on and try and get another blood test in a couple of days!

Here's my tests at 8dpo. One was took this morning and the other one just now. I swear I see something


----------



## CountryMomma

I know! It is so crazy. I am hoping the blood test tells me something. If they let me have one. 

I think I may see something on the top test that is dried but I don't see anything on the bottom test.


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky - I feel like I can see something super faint


----------



## dinky

Thank you both! Hopefully it gets darker tomorrow if it is a bfp :) I know I feel weak all the time like I'm starving and have low blood sugar, also mega tired like a bus has hit me. My cervix is also high soft and closed hoping it's a good thing! How long you got left till your appointment country?


----------



## CountryMomma

My appointment is at 1200 so in 20 minutes... almost to dr office..


----------



## dimmu

Countrymomma that's just bizarre, how can it go from positive to negative and then back to positive?? Did you use the same brand test as with your BFN? I hope you got the bloodwork done and will be getting some answers soon!!

Dinky I can't see it sorry! And I'm really wanting to see it so tried really hard lol! I hope the line gets stronger soon.

No AF yet, she should definitely be here tomorrow. Tested again tonight and I think the line is stronger on ic than it was two days ago, but only just. On superdrug test from the same sample the line is almost the same colour but fatter than before, not sure if that means anything!


----------



## dinky

Dimmu can you click on the picture and make it bigger? I've had a few people say they can see something lol. Your tests sound OK, as long as they aren't getting fainter :) and no af!


----------



## dimmu

Ok if I really squint I think I can just about see something on the bottom one? I hope it's not just because I want to see it!

I'm rubbish at this game though, don't think I ever saw anything in countrymomma's multiple BFPs on this thread!


----------



## dinky

Lol I thought the top one was darker!! Hopefully it will be dark enough for you to see in the morning :) having some dull cramps tonight! And backache! But think the backache is from picking dd2 up so she could see the fireworks at the local bonfire!


----------



## dimmu

Hahaha told you I'm useless at this!!
I look forward to seeing tomorrow's test!


----------



## dinky

I'm looking forward to doing one! Never got the chance to see the bfp progressions before, with dd1 I got a bfp when I had a strange period and it was a dark one. Dd2 I tested when I got back off holiday and af hadn't arrived while I was away and got a blasing bfp and with the pregnancy I lost I missed af so did a test as we wernt trying and was shocked to get a bfp! This time I can see the differences :) today's line is a little more solid than yesterday's as in the lines thicker but still faint and there's a bit more colour in it to. Hopefully tomorrow it will be obvious although probably still faint as will only be 9dpo


----------



## dimmu

That's so exciting! I hope it's darker tomorrow!

I'm gonna test with cb digi over the weekend if everything goes to plan, hopefully that will give me a BFP too.
I also never saw progress with DD, as she was unplanned I only tested because I was very late and was getting really tender nipples, got a BFN and thought I wasn't pregnant. Even went to a pub and drank plenty of wine and a couple of G&Ts, just thought if it is negative then I can't be pregnant. A week later still no AF so tested again and got the shock of my life, a very strong BFP! 

I hope tomorrow's line is even dark enough for me to see!!


----------



## dinky

Haha dimmu they just sneak up on you sometimes don't they :) do you have any more obvious pregnancy signs yet? I shall be testing shortly I got up for the loo at 5am so im waiting till I need to go again!
Any news country?


----------



## dimmu

Oooh really looking forward to your test, I so hope there is a clear line! Although I guess it's still quite early for you.

I still have no strong symptoms, some breast tenderness but only when I poke them lol, also had some cramping this morning which freaked me out as AF should be here today. I also keep getting these short waves of nausea, like the other night I woke up feeling nauseous but managed to sleep again and when I woke up the next morning I was fine. Maybe it's just in my head as I suffered quite badly with morning sickness with DD for the first trimester.

Countrymomma are there any updates?


----------



## dinky

I don't see anything today :(


----------



## dinky

I don't see anything today :(


----------



## dimmu

Oh no that's rubbish!! :( How many dpo are you know, roughly?


----------



## dinky

I'm 9dpo I think! According to ff I am anyway. I'll take another test later they seem to be darker in the pm


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, sorry I didn't update yesterday.. I went to dr and told them what was going on, they did a pelvic and a swab said it looked like I may have a little infection going on down there. They took urine and did a hpt and it of course came back negative... or at least they said it did. They wouldn't do a blood test! Said I had to go to hospital to have that done but had to have them put in an order for blood test but they wouldn't do it with a negative urine test... ugh. Took another FRER this morning and line was darker than yesterday.. I feel like a crazy person.. waiting for results of pelvic to see whats going on down there.. trying to find someone to take blood. 

I don't see anything on those tests dinky :(


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- that's really lame they wouldn't do a blood test when you're the one that pays for it not them lol. What's it going to hurt ? I hope you get results ASAP and it isn't anything serious. 

I just want to start my period now to get it over with ugh. I know I'm going to. Not to be gross but I can smell it like it's going to happen at any moment. I ordered some more IC's and found the old frer so bought some of those as well. So I'm ready in a month :).


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I don't understand why they wouldn't draw blood.. they were being dumb.. they seemed to believe me about what was going on until they saw the negative urine test then they just dismissed me... o well we will see what happens..


----------



## dinky

Sorry to hear you may have a infection country hope they get to the bottom of it soon!


----------



## dimmu

Sorry to hear that countrymomma, how frustrating! I hope you get some answers from the swab at least. When will you get the results?

It could still be early for you dinky, I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## dinky

Thanks dimmu, I took a pic of today's test and yesterday's to see if I can see a different but there's no change, hopefully tomorrow will be darker as hormones double every 48 hours! I'm not expecting you to see the lines as they are faint lol but I'll post them anyway


----------



## CountryMomma

I should get my results of the swab early next week. Since it is the weekend it will take a few days.


----------



## Dtrisha

Still no period. Idk what's going on ugh


----------



## dimmu

Dinky I can't see any lines as usual! Are you testing again today??
Dtrisha how many dpo are you now?


----------



## dinky

Morning dimmu how are you feeling today? Yes I've tested this morning but still no difference I don't think anything will come of it. Can hardly see it with my eyes can only just see the line when I take a pic of it! Should be darker at 10dpo surely? Might get some frers today if I manage to get away from dp and kids coz I don't want him knowing I'm testing yet lol!


----------



## dimmu

Bummer. Was really hoping there'd be something today. :(

My AF is now officially late at 15/16 dpo. Still no major symptoms, just some breast tenderness and feeling tired. Have to go shopping today and was gonna get a cb digital. Got a strong positive on FRER today but still finding it hard to believe, hence the digi.


----------



## Dtrisha

I am 15 DPO


----------



## dinky

My frer from today


----------



## hopefullys

Dimmu- sounds good n fingers crossed for your bfp on digital I'm sure it be all good! Post a pic when u get it! X


----------



## hopefullys

Dinky- I cant see anything on yours sorry, hope something develops for u. I'm waiting to ovulate so just dtd every 2 days at mo x


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- I don't see anything sorry. Hope it's there! Still no period. It's a day late but I think it has to do with that methotrexate maybe. Cause it screwed my cycles up maybe it's still trying to regulate? My last period seemed pretty normal so I thought it would still be 28 days but I guess not


----------



## dinky

I know the lines are very faint!! Dtrisha have you tested today? I've got another frer left but I'm not going to use it for a few more days


----------



## Dtrisha

I took one of the ckearblue digis and it told me not pregnant. That's all I have left.


----------



## Dtrisha

My cervix is still high and hard. Ugh I wish I knew what my body was doing


----------



## dinky

My cervix is the same at the moment. Defo too early for a cb digital! Have you ordered any cheapies?


----------



## CountryMomma

Dimmu so glad AF hasn't arrived and you got a strong line on a FRER!! That is so exciting to see. I am sure your digi will say 'Pregnant'! 

Dinky. I don't see anything on that FRER but you are only 10 DPO so there is still time! 

Have you tested again Dtrisha? Since you are late if it is BFP there should be a good line! 

So my boobs were bothering me really bad today and my hips are still bothering me so I was like, OK something is going on.. so I went to walmart and bought two cheapie tests.. came home and took one with SMU and what do you know, a line pops up, it is faint and gets darker as the time goes on, it took the whole 10 minutes for it to really be visable and got even darker in 20 minutes.. off to buy more FRER.. this is craziness
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1446919697.jpeg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 10









ctp-85135-1446919251.jpeg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- No I just tested with the clear blue digi and it told me not pregnant. Not sure if I should go but more tests or not. I don't want to waste anymore money cause I don't feel pregnant. My boobs do not hurt I'm not bloated absolutely nothing. I feel like if my digi is saying no then I'm not. 
It's hard for me to say I see something on your test its kind of a blurry picture. 

Dinky- I ordered more cheapie a but they won't be here for a few weeks. Ugh not sure what to do.


----------



## CountryMomma

Dtrisha, its hard to say, if you are late for AF then there is still a chance, hormone just may not be high enough to pick up on the digi.. I would just wait a few days and see if AF comes.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that's my plan. Wait till Monday. If I don't start I'll test. If not Ben I think I'll call my doctor.


----------



## Dtrisha

I just feel like my periods should be regular. I know all the methotrexate is out because I had my last period. We DTD the day before ovulation and the night of ovulation. But nothing after that. So that's why I don't think I am cause I would think if I caught the egg it would have shown pregnant already. I've just been kinda depressed about it because I will be upset if something is wrong with my cycles when they have always been normal.


----------



## dinky

I see those lines country! Here's my latest pic


----------



## CountryMomma

Dtrisha, you just never know, my periods have been 25 days for over two years and then this past month it was 27 days, and look how long it has taken me to get a line on a test! I am 21 DPO and my lines are just now getting darker.. my situation is a little crazy but.. some people don't get BFP until they are a week or more late. 

Dinky - I am so glad you see those lines, I thought I was going crazy, I really feel like I am.. I don't see anything on your tests unfortunately.. :(


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- were your other pregnancies this late to get a BFP ?!


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- what is your cervix feeling like right now if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## CountryMomma

Dtrisha - with my last pregnancy I got a BFP at 9 DPO, with my other two I have no idea because I didn't test until my AF was late because we weren't really trying. My cervix at the moment is very high, kind of medium soft and closed, and almost feels a bit swollen. I also have creamy CM.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I can barely reach mine and it's pretty hard. Can't tell if it's open or closed


----------



## CountryMomma

If it is super high that is good! CP really isn't a good indicator of pregnancy but it is supposed to be high if you are.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I can barely reach it. It's been like that for a week though. So I don't know. I know it moves a lot people say. So I guess I'm just waiting it out.


----------



## CountryMomma

That is probably the best thing to do is just to wait and see, it sucks that your cheapies wont be here for a couple weeks so you could keep testing.. do you have a walmart you could get the .88 cheap ones at? Or a dollar store?


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I actually have a Walmart like 3 miles away. Do you drip it in? I've never used those kind.


----------



## CountryMomma

They are actually pretty good tests and for .88 you can't beat them. Yes, they come with a dropper, so you have to pee in a cup and then drop it in the test.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok. What HCG does it measure.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am pretty sure it is 25 miu. But with my last pregnancy I got better lines on them did I did on FRER. So it may be lower but they are marketed as 25 miu


----------



## Dtrisha

Alright thanks. I may take a trip there Monday if AF doesn't arrive.


----------



## Dtrisha

I just kind of wish AF would arrive. This is to annoying and I've only been one day late.


----------



## CountryMomma

I know how you feel.. it is always annoying not to know for sure!


----------



## Dtrisha

It's like ok body in 15 DPO either give me my period or tell me I'm pregnant.


----------



## CountryMomma

lol it would be nice if your body would just tell you for sure!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I just don't really think I am. I have 0 symptoms.


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha do you know for sure that you ovulated when you think you have?


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- not 100%. Because I don't temp or use OPK. I just always ovulate on the same day so I knew but maybe it changed with the methotrexate? I don't know ..


----------



## CountryMomma

Finally! After all the sh** I have gone through a nice second line.. the faint lines on the cheapies were exciting me so I went and bought a pack of FRER and there is was a nice, pink line.. it is very faint so you may not be able to see it in the pic but it is there and was there in the time frame and I am so overjoyed.. I have no idea if this is a viable pregnancy as I bled and I am getting a BFP so late but I am making a dr appointment first thing monday morning for blood work, I am going to take my other FRER tomorrow with FMU as this one was only with a 2 hour hold.. its nice to finally have a difinitive answer.. and my boobs are killing me!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1446930963.jpeg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dtrisha

I see it country!!!! I'm so ecstatic for you :). I can't wait to see your test in the morning!! 

I wish I was having some kind of symptom at least.


----------



## CountryMomma

You do! Yay! Haha I was so afraid I was going nuts.. this has been the weirdest BFP for me ever.. I am so scared this isn't a sticky bean.. but my lines seem to be getting darker so I guess thats a good sign.. 

No symptoms isn't necessarily a bad thing. I had no symptoms with my first through the whole pregnancy. Like none at all.. if it wasn't for my belly I wouldn't have known I was pregnant. Now the only symptom I have is really sore boobs and sore hips... I have a lot of hip issues when I am pregnant so that is kinda what made me wonder and my boobs are popping out of my bra! lol


----------



## dinky

I can see it! Congrats!!


----------



## Dtrisha

It's giving me hope. I thought I started my period I felt what I thought was a fish and I got exited. NOPE just white CM


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky! I can't believe it finally happened.. 

Dtrisha! A lot of white creamy CM is a good sign! I always get a lot before a BFP.. :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah hoping so. If I don't start tomorrow I might cave to go get a cheapie from Walmart just to see. But I don't want to spend 20 on frer yet just in case.


----------



## dinky

I think af is here for me. I've had a bad ibs attack tonight with for me is a sign af is on its way and when I went to the toilet I noticed I had some ewcm with really dark brown blood in it! So I'll keep my eye on it but pretty sure I'll be out by tomorrow


----------



## CountryMomma

$20! Wow the FRER are only $9 for a two pack at my walmart and like $12 for a 3 pack. If I got to Walgreens or CVS they are way more expensive.


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry to hear dinky! :( Hopefully it is just spotting and AF stays away. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Dtrisha

Well idk how much it is at a Walmart because I don't buy them there. I'll have to look tomorrow and see if they're cheaper. If so maybe I'll buy them there from now on. But yeah the 3 pack at Walgreens and cvs are expensive than lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- I'm sorry. Maybe it's implantation??? Never know


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I have a CVS and a Walgreens literally right around the corner from my house and I will drive the 3 miles to Walmart instead to buy FRER because they are like half the price of Walgreens and CVS.


----------



## Dtrisha

Awesome I will look there tomorrow then :)


----------



## dinky

Thanks ladies I hope it is implantation but not feeling very hopeful now. There was defo faint lines tho so not sure if it's from my last pregnancy or a chemical. Surely the hcg should be out my system though 10 weeks after a d&c and 2 periods? Who knows, will see what tomorrow brings


----------



## CountryMomma

Dinky, I would hardly think that the lines would be still from your d&c that would be an aweful long time for the hormone to stay in your system. The dark brown blood could be a good sign as implantation is usually old brown blood.


----------



## dinky

I hope so country. Af normally starts off at full force in a morning but it's 11pm here and I don't have any cramps yet, I had weird bleeding with dd1 before I knew I was pregnant, thought I had Af but when it stopped after a day I knew something wasn't right so tested and got bfp! Hopefully it's history repeating it's self but I didn't get any bleeding at all with dd2 or the last pregnancy


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey if anyone can attest to the fact that all pregnancies are different I can so I am still hopeful for you! I had no symptoms before my BFPs with my first three and then this one threw me for a total loop. So its still possible!


----------



## dinky

Haha this pregnancy has been one roller coaster for you hasn't it! All I can do is wait, I'm gutted though. Going to go to sleep now and see what's waiting for me when I wake up!


----------



## CountryMomma

Sleep well and I will keep you in my prayers that AF stays away!


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- I have my fingers crossed for you! Let us know :)

Country- yeah your story has given me hope.

We all need to keep updating cause you never know.


----------



## CountryMomma

Dtrisha I am so glad I have given you hope.. I had completely given up but I really believe I have been given a miracle. I will for sure update with my test in the morning. I am hoping FMU gives me a nice darker line!


----------



## Dtrisha

Country-yeah I really hope so! At least darken up. It's just so strange hoe oh had lines then you didn't and now you do again.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I have no idea.. I guess what matters is there is a line there now and what will matter is if it gets darker!


----------



## Dtrisha

Very true! I really hope so. Are you still nauseous ?


----------



## CountryMomma

Umm, no I haven't really been nauseous but I have had like no appetite at all and nothing sounds good. Same thing happened with my other pregnancies.. I always lose like 15 to 20 lbs because I just don't eat because I am never hungry or way to nauseous.. my only symptoms really are my boobs are killing me, like they feel like they are on fire.. and my sciatica is really acting up.


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh ok. Your bb's have been for awhile right?


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, they have been tender since before the bleeding but they have gotten more and more sore over the days. Like I noticed the other day when DH gave me a hug they were sore and now they hurt to have a bra on and its hard to sleep on my stomach because they are sore.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that's definitely a sign :). That's how mine were back in August he would hug me and i would be like oh gosh !


----------



## CountryMomma

This is TMI but I actually noticed it to when he rolled over on top of me during DTD the other day too!! I almost yelled out but didn't want to scare him lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Now all of a sudden feeling nauseous! lol Maybe because I am thinking about it..


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh no. I'm sorry I asked :(. I bet you're fine. Don't stress


----------



## CountryMomma

oh your fine hun, i think its because I was hungry, hadnt eaten much all day. Feeling better now I ate something.


----------



## Dtrisha

Good I'm glad. I wish I had symptoms so I was more happy about being late lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah it does make it harder when you are late and have no symptoms.. you dont even know why you are late. I hated that I had no symptoms with my first, I didn't even realize I was pregnant so I almost couldn't enjoy it!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that stinks. I mean I would love not to be nauseous and stuff but I wanna feel preggo if I am lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah it was nice to not have any morning sickness with my first.. that was a blessing since I was so sick with my other two.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I bet that was awesome. Well I'm going to watch a little tv with the hubby then call it a night. I will update in the morning and I hope to see your test :)


----------



## CountryMomma

OK have a good night, sleep well and I will have my test for you in the morning!


----------



## dinky

Must of been a chemical, cd1 for me af has arrived in full force with major cramps!


----------



## dimmu

Oh no sorry to hear that dinky. :( Oh well hopefully this cycle there won't be endless ewcm!


----------



## dinky

Yes that's true dimmu! It's going to be a long 3 weeks waiting to o, how are you today?


----------



## dimmu

Yeah gonna be a long wait. I find the wait for o at times worse than the tww, at least with the tww you know when it should end. Are using OPKs this cycle?

I'm ok, breasts have started to get more tender and I keep waking up at 5 am for loo every morning now and then I can't sleep again. 
Didn't get the digi yet, will pop out for one later. I still can't quite believe the BFP and keep checking my cervix for AF every time I go to the loo.


----------



## dinky

Haha don't do that now your pregnant you don't want to give yourself an infection! I'm sure af will stay away your test lines are too strong for af to start. Yes I'm using opks this cycle. If I dont fall pg this cycle I'm waiting a few months coz I have dd1s birthday in November, then Xmas and dd2s birthday in Feb so would be way too expensive with another birthday. But I'm sure if it dnt happen this cycle it will be hard not to try!


----------



## CountryMomma

So sorry to hear that dinky :( It is never fun to have a cp. I missed FMU to test with my other FRER. Woke up at 445 needing to go to the bathroom and my brain wasn't working so I forgot to test. I will test here in a few with SMU.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- I will be patiently waiting lol. 
Still no AF for me .. Once DH leaves I will be running out :)


----------



## CountryMomma

So I hardly had to pee but I couldn't wait to test any longer.. I had held for about 2 hours.. I think the line is a smidge darker than it was yesterday. I don't have to squint to see it today and it showed up faster than yesterday... I may have to go buy more FRER lol
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1446991277.jpeg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dtrisha

I see it!!!!!!! And if you hardly had to pee that's a awesome line lol. Buy more ! Lol

Btw I checked my cervix again when I woke up and I can't reach it


----------



## CountryMomma

Haha thanks, kind of a puny line for 22 DPO though! But hey its getting darker.. I will go buy more here in few when I can sneak out of the house. 

That may be a good sign that you cant reach your cervix! I haven't checked mine today and probably wont for a while as we DTD this morning.. lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah as long as it gets darker !!! Yeah DH was supposed to leave in 2 hours now he's telling me he's waiting 3 hour UGHHH! Yeah hoping it's a good sign but not getting to excited. I'm going to be mad at this post if I get AF lol


----------



## CountryMomma

I compared yesterdays and todays and it looks darker and more defined. Haha, just tell DH you have to run to the store and shove them in your purse lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

Ugh I want to take my digi!! But I don't want to waste it lol.


----------



## Dtrisha

Haha I did last weekend. Maybe I'll just stay busy till he leaves. I'm counting the time to pee as well. I have to try to wait till 1 so I think I'll eat and shower and stuff then it'll kill time lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Thats usually what I do, try to find something to do to keep my mind occupied. I dont even know what time it was when I took my last one... I guess ill just wait until this afternoon sometime.


----------



## Dtrisha

Good idea ! I've been reading up a lot and lots of people say they had to wait a long time for BFP when they were late. So I'm hoping that's me lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes, I have done so much research to see if it is ok to get a BFP at 21 DPO.. and there are actually a lot of people who get late BFPs


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah some people said 8 weeks later they did !!


----------



## CountryMomma

Crazy right? I'm guessing my hormone just didn't rise fast enough to stop the bleeding I had and thought was AF? It's just so weird that I got a BFP at 9 DPO with my last and then this one is just way different.. when did you get your BFP with your ectopic?


----------



## Dtrisha

10dpo I got the faint line then progressed from there


----------



## CountryMomma

Ah well then this is odd for you, well you are already one step up because AF is late!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I don't know what to make of it. That's the reason I don't think I am pregnant because I got my BFP at 10 DPO last time but maybe I did ovulate later? Maybe I was still out of wack? Or maybe my body hates me right now and I'll get AF when the pranks over? Ugh ANNOYED


----------



## CountryMomma

Trust me I know how you feel but don't give up.. I have a feeling you are going to get a line on the tests today. My fingers are super crossed!


----------



## Dtrisha

I hope so it would put me to ease honestly. Cause I wanna get into the doc ASAP if I am because of what happened last time.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I don't blame you there. I am anxious to get to the doctor too just to make sure everything is ok. It just takes for-ev-er to get into my dr office.


----------



## Dtrisha

Really? That stinks. I feel like if you're pregnant they should want to see you ASAP. I know when I call I want a blood test ASAP and I hope they tell me yeah because my doctor said they would keep a close eye on me so I hope they stick to what they said. I want to see those numbers go up nicely


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah.. My Drs office is not good at timely appointments. That's good that your dr will get you in right away and monitor you.


----------



## Dtrisha

They don't have any 88 cent ones :( so but buying the three pick of frer I guess


----------



## CountryMomma

Really? Are they just out or they don't even stock them? Yeah I can't decide if I want to get the 2 pack or 3 pack of FRER. Decisions, decisions lol


----------



## Dtrisha

They have a spot but they're all gone. I bought the 3 cause if I get a no then I'll have 2 more.


----------



## Dtrisha

So what do you make of this. I'm thinking indent line :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dtrisha

?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CountryMomma

Ah, yeah they seem to sell out of those all the time, I just ran to Walmart and they only had 4 left and I grabbed 2 and a 3 pack of FRER. I just took one of the cheapies since my urine wasn't very dark and there is still just a very faint line.. not progressing like I had hoped but I know the FRER are more sensitive.


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm.. that first pic sure looks positive but can't really tell if it has color. Does it have color in real life? I can't really see the line in the second pic.


----------



## Dtrisha

I don't know I'm having such a hard time telling if it does. I can't get a good picture. It was takin at the 3 min mark.


----------



## Dtrisha

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dtrisha

??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dtrisha

Last one lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CountryMomma

Those new FRER are almost impossible to get a good picture of unless the line is super dark. I can see the line again in the very last picture but can't really see it in the other two.. I would say if it is pink and showed up in the time limit it is a possible BFP.. I do know these new FRER also give bad indent lines but they don't usually show up in pics.


----------



## Dtrisha

I'll just test again tomorrow I guess. Ugh


----------



## CountryMomma

Im sorry your so frustrated! I know I would be. I bet your line gets darker in the morning!


----------



## Dtrisha

I don't know. I'm not very positive it's a positive. I keep staring at it and staring at it !


----------



## CountryMomma

I do the same thing!


----------



## Dtrisha

So you think you see color in one though? I kinda think I do but I don't know. How do people know if it's a ending or evap?


----------



## CountryMomma

I really can't tell if there is color but that line is very obvious in the first pic and the very last pic. From what I understand it's only an evap if it shows up outside the time frame.


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh ok. I don't know. I hope it's got obvious color tomorrow. Some lady just was showing me her lines and it turned out to be nothing. But I told her my only hope is because I am late on my period.


----------



## CountryMomma

Gosh, I hope my lines aren't just crazy indent lines... just took another test after a 4 hour hold and line seems about the same darkness as this morning. Will wait and see what FMU brings.


----------



## Dtrisha

Don't worry. They say it takes 48 hours !


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks, I am a bit worried.. the line seems a bit lighter and I can't get as good of a picture.. but I did drink a lot. Maybe just less concentrated urine even after 4 hours.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah probably. Don't stress out just yet. Just test with FMU tomorrow :)


----------



## Dtrisha

My bb's have started to hurt today and also noticed I'm pretty tired today. Hoping it's a good sign. I just wanna know !!! I know you do also. I hope we get out BFP together :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Your right, I will try not to worry. My boobs still hurt so I guess that is a good sign. :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Those are both good signs!! Yes, just knowing for sure would be great. Hopefully we will both see darker lines in the morning! :)


----------



## Dtrisha

I really hope so I really do. I've felt tired for like a week but I thought it was because I hadn't been sleeping. But this happens last time too. I remember being pretty tired. So fingers crossed for us both. I wanna see 2 pink lines tomorrow for us both!


----------



## hopefullys

Good luck tomorrow girls hope you get those darker lines &#128512;


----------



## Dtrisha

Hopefully- thank you. I hope so!


----------



## CountryMomma

I have been crazy tired too but for me its hard to tell because I don't sleep well. But I am sure its a good sign for us both! I noticed today that I am smelling everything.. I have a good feeling we will both see those lines! :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Hopefully!


----------



## Dtrisha

I hope so. It's so hard not to test again tonight. But I don't want to waste a test. I wish I had cheapies


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh hang in there n try not to test too early and waste any I know it's hard but the longer you leave it the better those lines will be too x


----------



## CountryMomma

I have one cheapie left and I am fighting the urge to use it tonight! Lol


----------



## Dtrisha

I wish I had a cheapie I'm getting a urge!!! I was planning on getting like 3 cheapies from Walmart and that pick of three from frer. But I only have 3 frer and I keep saying I can buy more. Then I go back and say nooooo. Ugh decisions. I just want to see if the same kind of line comes up to see if it's real. Cause if I at lest get the same thing I know it's real.


----------



## CountryMomma

I would totally use another FRER if I was you so I knew if that line was real or not lol. But I have impulse issues haha.


----------



## CountryMomma

I have just started feeling crazy dizzy all of a sudden and have a headache I just can't shake.


----------



## Dtrisha

I did. But it was only a 2 1/2 hour hold and I had some stuff to drink. I think it looks the same but it looks like liquid got stuck in it or something so it's hard to see the line


----------



## CountryMomma

The new FRER are really bad for pooling liquid in the test window.. I hate the new style... They pretty much suck lol. Don't understand why you need a comfort grip to pee on a stick.


----------



## Dtrisha

I think I see the line on the negative. I took it super quick why DH was in the bathroom lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dtrisha

Normal one I just zoomed
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CountryMomma

I def see it on the negative.. can't really make it out on the regular pic but its kinda blurry. I just took a cheapie and it actually had a darker line than yesterday that came up right away.. I am having a hard time getting a pic of it though because its really dark in my living room and I'm to lazy to get up and go into the kitchen lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I feel like negative I see it better too. Gosh I hope this is real. Well when you do get up snap a pic !!


----------



## CountryMomma

I couldn't get a good pic of the cheapie before it started drying and they turn all kind of funky colors when they do that.. but I realized I forgot to post my FRER from earlier.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1447019769.jpeg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dtrisha

I still see the line!!! Yippie :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay! I am so paranoid that I am just seeing things... its just almost unbelievable with the bleeding I had.. DH is going to be super surprised because he thinks I had AF!


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh yeah?? Yeah that's going to be a big surprise. DH knows I missed mine but doesn't know I've been testing. I have the whole thing planned it it keeps progressing :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Do you have something special planned to tell him? I just plan to wait until I can get a 'Pregnant' on a digital and then show him..


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that but in a box and tell him I got him a gift.


----------



## Dtrisha

So when he opens it it's a different kind of present lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thats really cool. I am sure he will be very surprised :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I hope. I just hope I am first. I don't want to get to ahead of myself


----------



## CountryMomma

lol thats true. I just have a good feeling for you! If you are not normally late for AF then it has to be a good sign! :)


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm hoping I just don't know. I won't believe till I see a really clear line


----------



## CountryMomma

I am the same way, I probably won't believe it until I get that positive digi :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah me either. I'm excited for the both of us. Well I'm going to watch this show then I'll talk to you tomorrow :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Talk to you in the morning can't wait to see your next test!


----------



## Dtrisha

I peed once last night so it wasn't FMU like I wanted it to be. I still think I can see it though
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dtrisha

Another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dtrisha

Negative version
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dtrisha

Last one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm.. I don't see anything on any of those pics but that doesn't mean it isn't there.. I don't know what to think about mine.. took with FMU and a line came up but it doesn't seem any darker than yesterday or the day before.. I am afraid now I am getting bad FRER and I am just seeing indent lines.. but I have gotten two different boxes and am getting the faint lines on the other tests.. I just don't know.. I could see the line while holding the test a little ways away from my face so its def there.. I just feel like it should be way darker if it is progressing..
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1447074421.jpeg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 10









ctp-85135-1447074206.jpeg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dinky

I don't think I can see anything in those pics sorry dtrisha! I am having one heavy period! Sorry for the tmi but lots of clots too, does this happen with a cp?


----------



## CountryMomma

It can happen dinky, after my CPs I had a very light period each time but it can vary.


----------



## dimmu

I can't see anything on the tests but I never do anyway!

Dinky I've heard people say they get heavier period and clotting after a cp. I guess it varies, with mine I got this weird watery almost pink bleed that lasted six days, very different from my usual AF.


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel like I see yours country momma. Yeah I'm thinking about trying a different brand today. I swear I see the lines on my test :(. I hope they're not all faulty. I don't want to call my doctor if I'm not either because I don't any them to test and then tell me no. Ugh. Idk what to do.


----------



## Dtrisha

I swear it's there!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dtrisha

I think I'm losing hope. I just don't understand. I know it takes 48 hours if anything is going on. But now I just feel like I'm seeing something cause I want to


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah that line on your last one looks awfully close to the test line.. so not sure about that. I am glad you see my lines I just feel like it shouldn't be a question by now they should be easy to see! I am kind of losing hope as well.. I am going to do another hold and take my last FRER and see what happens.. sometimes SMU is better for me.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah they had 88 ones at Walmart so picked up 4 of those and the two pack of the frer but it's the kind with one old test and one digi. And another ckearblue digi for later in the week hipefully


----------



## CountryMomma

Do you think dogs can pick up that you are pregnant before you can? My female dog has been crazy loving to me lately. She is not happy unless she is lying on my lap or touching me in some way. She is usually loving but she has just been acting funny lately... I am just wondering! lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh cool. I love the .88 ones lol. I have thought about buying the combo pack of FRER so I could get the old style since I like them better but don't really want another digi since I already have one. I hope you get to use yours!


----------



## Dtrisha

I think they can. I also have a dog and she's normally snuggled up with me anyway. She still has been but not sure if it means anything in my case she's always a lap dog lol. Yeah I'm going to test with the 88 one soon and see what happens I guess


----------



## CountryMomma

My dog is usually snuggly too but she just seems even more snuggly. Like right now I am trying to type on my laptop but she is trying to crawl into my lap lol. I am thinking about running to the dollar store and grabbing some of their tests just to add some variety and see if I get a line on those


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I think that's a good idea. It can't hurt


----------



## Dtrisha

Ugh bfn
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dtrisha

This stinks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dtrisha

? Then this looks positive? I don't know.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I don't see anything on those. I'm sorry :( Still no AF is still a good sign though. And those aren't as sensitive as FRER so you may get a line on FRER and not on those. If it makes you feel any better I just took my last FRER with a 2 hour hold and got a whole lot of nothing... faint line but nothing any more dark than this morning.


----------



## Dtrisha

I think I'm just going to hold out till tomorrow to test again.


----------



## CountryMomma

I ran out and got two tests from the Dollar Tree, they aren't the New Choice ones I like but Assured brand. I have never used this brand before so not sure how good they are. I will probably wait and test this evening. I am out of FRER, wish I wouldn't have used my last one. :(


----------



## CountryMomma

I am like crazy emotional.. I am crying for like no reason lol.. I love that I can laugh and cry at the same time


----------



## Dtrisha

Well I hope they turn up for you. I'm beginning to think maybe I O'd late and I'm not pregnant? Idk


----------



## CountryMomma

That's a possibility, that you Od later than you thought. So never used this Assured brand before, so not sure how accurate or sensitive they are but I took one when I got back to the house and a faint line came up right away. Agh! This is driving me nuts!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1447090959.jpeg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dtrisha

At least your still getting faint line. They're not lessening. I would call the doctor. I wish I was getting at least a pink line I could see


----------



## CountryMomma

yeah, that's true at least they aren't getting any lighter. You should take that old style FRER, I have never had any confusing lines on those. If they were negative they were def negative and if there was a line it was no question. Im sorry you haven't gotten a line yet though :(


----------



## Dtrisha

I seriously give up. I'm so upset now. I either want AF or BFP.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CountryMomma

I feel like there is something on that test! Can you take a picture from like strait on? Something is catching my eye.


----------



## Dtrisha

Idk..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dtrisha

...?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 76.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CountryMomma

I am still feeling like I see something, my eye keeps getting drawn to something.. can you see anything in real life?


----------



## hopefullys

Can't see anything on those sorry trisha x


----------



## Dtrisha

No I don't think so. I'm not very optimistic anymore


----------



## CountryMomma

Damn.. I had a good feeling.. O well, guess I'll get more FRER
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah those things need like heavy lines on frer to read them pregnant. I wish at least you would get heavier lines. One of us needs to


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah.. I had read somewhere that the ones with the weeks estimator were more sensitive but guess not.. I think I am going to go and buy the FRER combo pack now but I have heard that the FRER digital are like super unsensitive compared to the CB ones... I agree one of us just needs to see some lines!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Really? I'll probably not use mine then unless I know I am. I'm just frustrated beyond belief


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, they are supposed to be.. who knows. I tore mine open even though I know your not supposed to and the lines are darker than the ones on the one I took last week, doubt that means anything though. I feel your frustration.. for sure


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I am not testing anymore for awhile. I'm thinking if I don't start Friday and don't get anything I'm calling the doctor


----------



## CountryMomma

That's a good plan.. you have much more will power than I do lol.. I will probably run to walmart and buy more tonight.


----------



## Dtrisha

If I was getting lines I probably would. But I'm not getting anything so I don't want to waste money


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I guess that is true.. I almost want to stop though and give it a few days to hopefully get darker.. maybe I will be good and not test tomorrow lol


----------



## Dtrisha

We can do it together :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I went and bought the test and confirm pack of FRER and took the old style FRER and there is hardly a shadow. It's not negative but it's hardly a positive either. :( I have a call into my dr to get blood work.. Not feeling very hopeful.


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh no. What is going on with these stupid tests!! We're all getting our hopes up and stuff. My fingers are still crossed for you !


----------



## dinky

I know how you 2 feel I had lines on a frer they are crap for showing up lines! Urgh I'm so ill tonight, having a really bad ibs attack it feels as though I'm in labour and the pains in my back are awful! Thought I was going to pass out from pain at one point it just keeps coming in waves :( knew I shouldn't of ate that McDonald's while on my period as that's when my ibs is at its worst! It's not been this bad in months though :( bed for me!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry ladies, my son took over the computer lol. I am really liking these Assured tests I got from Dollar Tree they are actually giving me some nice lines, way better than FRER actually.. I hope they are real lines
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1447120183.jpeg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 15









ctp-85135-1447120318.jpeg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## CountryMomma

Here is my FRER with FMU.. does it look any darker?
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1447161837.jpeg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 19









ctp-85135-1447161086.jpeg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## dinky

Doesn't look any darker to me country. That's the problem with frer they are actually rubbish for early bfps I think


----------



## CountryMomma

It doesn't to me either lol. I am about to run to dollar store and get some more of the cheap tests that seem to be giving me better lines.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah it doesn't look darker. I started either spotting brown or I'm about to start. Of course I just made a doctor appointment for Friday. Will see if it's full blown AF by the end of the day


----------



## dimmu

I can't see much countrymomma. Did you get any results yet from last week's swab? Sorry if I've missed an update.

Dinky how are you today? Has your AF gone back to normal?


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry to hear that you have started spotting Dtrisha :( I really am not optimistic about any of those lines I got either.. I am wondering if I had another CP at the beginning of the month and the HCG just took forever to get out of my system.. Took another dollar store test and there is def a line.. just still so faint.. this pic was right at 5 minutes. 

Dimmu - I did get the results and it was just a bad case of BV. I never did update.. I forgot..
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1447172018.jpeg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dimmu

Sounds like it could have been another chemical. :( Maybe hour body just needed a bit more time to recover from the previous one before trying again?

Glad to hear it was just BV and nothing more serious. So you have to take antibiotics for that now?


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah will see what happens. I just made a appointment with the OB too for Friday. If I start by tomorrow I'll just cancel. Any chance it's implantation ? I'm assuming it's not but I can wish lol.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- I'm sorry I hope it wasn't a chemical. If you call your doctor they can't get you in to check it out?


----------



## CountryMomma

That could be dimmu.. I knew I was reaching when I got a line after a bleed... Yes I am on antibiotics now to get rid of the BV. I hope they don't interfere with anything. 

I have an appointment on Friday as well Dtrisha. If my lines are gone by then I probably won't go. But if they are still hanging around I will. Your bleeding could be implantation but it would be very late so not sure.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah unless I ovulated late I suppose. Which probably didn't happen. DH is going to be in for a bunch of BDing this month lol. But I checked for my cervix and I can't find it. So I'm confused.


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm not that dissapointed if I start I just want something to happen at this point. I really hope everything is ok country. I'm praying for you


----------



## CountryMomma

That could be dimmu.. I knew I was reaching when I got a line after a bleed... Yes I am on antibiotics now to get rid of the BV. I hope they don't interfere with anything. 

I have an appointment on Friday as well Dtrisha. If my lines are gone by then I probably won't go. But if they are still hanging around I will. Your bleeding could be implantation but it would be very late so not sure.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Dtrisha... My cervix was like that yesterday, so high I couldn't find it. DH and I are making sure to BD just in case because I should be ovulating Thursday.. If it was was a CP


----------



## dinky

Dimmu af is still heavy but not as heavy as it was, can't wait for it to be gone! When did you start using opks? Was it when af was done or did you wait until a certain cd to start testing? I'm thinking about waiting till cd10 and testing from then. How are you today? Do you have any new pg symptoms? Is dh excited? Bet he's relieved he doesn't have to dtd on demand anymore lol!


----------



## Dtrisha

Cervix is still really high and hard. I had a tiny bit of brownish pink when I checked. Ughhhh.


----------



## dimmu

dinky said:


> Dimmu af is still heavy but not as heavy as it was, can't wait for it to be gone! When did you start using opks? Was it when af was done or did you wait until a certain cd to start testing? I'm thinking about waiting till cd10 and testing from then. How are you today? Do you have any new pg symptoms? Is dh excited? Bet he's relieved he doesn't have to dtd on demand anymore lol!

I can imagine, will be nice for you to see the end of it!
My o date varies so I started using OPKs when I first spotted some watery/ewcm. I usually get it maybe from five days before o. I almost missed my surge as was testing only once a day in the evenings, just happened to do one once in the morning as well and it was almost positive. Was expecting it to be fully positive that evening but instead it had faded again! So I must have had quite a short surge. Would deffo test twice a day if possible.

My breasts are quite sore today, got some unwired bras from primark and I'm a bit more comfortable now. Been feeling a bit queasy for a couple of days now, so thinking could be the start of morning sickness.:( I had it quite bad with DD weeks 6-12 so dreading it. But whatever it takes eh?!

DH is pleased, but after that chemical he's not overly excited yet. He just wants to see that 12 week scan before he thinks it's for real. He did ask if I'm gonna leave him alone now lol, no more pestering for sex!!:)


----------



## CountryMomma

So def thinking it was a chemical :( Just checked my cervix and it is high, soft and very very open and got loads of EWCM.. I am thinking I will Ovulate tomorrow and I am having pretty bad cramps. That is good for me as we DTD twice today so hopefully it is good timing.


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh no country I'm so sorry :( just try really hard this month. If you need anything let me know <3. All day all I had was a tiny bit of brown discharge. So AF is still not here. I don't know ..


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

dimmu said:


> So sorry to hear AF got you Countrymomma. It does sound like it might be an idea to take a break and find out what's happening, maybe it's a case of recurring chemicals or something that needs investigating.
> 
> How's everyone else today? Not much change for me still. Breasts are getting a little bit tender to touch, but that's a clear PMS symptom for me.

I have always wondered what breasts being tender to touch means. What is it?

Normally after O when I get breasts tenderness I feel it all day. But this time I really only notice it sometimes and when I actually rub or push the sides they feel bruised. Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## CountryMomma

Dtrisha said:


> Oh no country I'm so sorry :( just try really hard this month. If you need anything let me know <3. All day all I had was a tiny bit of brown discharge. So AF is still not here. I don't know ..

Thanks. We BD Saturday, Sunday, and today hoping to BD again Thursday when I think O day will be. Though it could be tomorrow due to some pretty good cramps today... We will see. 

Sounds like you aren't out yet, brown discharge may be a good sign.


----------



## dinky

Country I'm sure you don't ovulate while you have small amounts of hcg in your system, well that's what I've been told anyway :/ are you still testing positive on hpt? Your so lucky you have short cycles I wish I did! Cd 4 for me and flow is just starting to slow down. Was up all night with a bad stomach again so I've defo got a hormone imbalance I think. Glad to hear dh is excited dimmu! My dp doesn't really get excited either till it's confirmed with a scan, he's always happy with a bfp but it don't sink in till he sees the scans lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Pretty sure AF came this morning. Red blood when I went pee. Oh well. Better luck next cycle. Hopefully it's normal!


----------



## dinky

Sorry to hear that dtrisha but atleast you know where you stand now and can try again! Not nice seeing af once you have seem those 2 lines. Hopefully this cycle will be the one for us both!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm trying really hard this month. We barely did last month.


----------



## CountryMomma

I don't think I am getting positives anymore.. Took a test last night and nothing and the this morning with FMU and there was something so faint I'm not sure if it was really there. I am hoping I Ovulated, I think I am today as my Cervix went back to closed and my EWCM changed to creamy CM. I am also having some really odd cramps today, I don't normally get bad cramps with O but these hurt. My short cycles are nice but I hope they aren't the reason for the recurring chemicals... I guess as long as my LP is 14 days I should be ok. I am hoping O was today as we DTD twice yesterday. Haven't had a chance to do it today yet. Sorry to hear AF got your Dtrisha I had really high hopes for you! Well hopefully this month will be all our month! All three of us can get BFP together :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah but it's ok. I'm not that upset. Just trying harder this month! I hope we get our BFP together.


----------



## dinky

You will probably be testing again before I even ovulate country lol!!


----------



## Dtrisha

I can't wait to ovulate. Even though I probably won't know when I will lol


----------



## Dtrisha

I wish I could temp but I'm always up at least once to go to the bathroom and sometimes I'm up a hour or two befor my alarm to go. So I don't think it would work for me. And I've tried OPK's but I can't get them to come up


----------



## dinky

I'm also like that dtrisha my dd gets me up at least once a night and I take my temp at different times sometimes depending on what shift dp is on. If he's on days I take it at 5am when his alarm goes off, if he's on nights I take it at 6.30am when he gets in and when he's off I take it at 7am when it's time to get up for school! Aslong as your honest with your temp on ff and try to get 3 hours sleep before you take your temp then it should be fine. I was up 3 till 5 this morning but still took my temp at 7 and it was a bit higher than what it should have been but ff should still be able to detect o with my crap sleeping habits. Try it one cycle and see what happens


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm so confused. The "bleeding " I'm having is not as heavy as I've had in the past. Usually I'm pretty heavy the 1st and 2nd day. I put a tampon in at 730 and went to change it at 1230 and there was barely anything in it. What is my body doing :( I hate it


----------



## Dtrisha

I think I will try to this month as long as I can remember to so it. I always forget lol


----------



## dinky

Lol I keep my thermometer by my phone at the side of my bed so I never forget! As for the light bleeding, I had that once when I had a anovulatory cycle, the bleeding lasted 16 days hope it's not like that for you!


----------



## Dtrisha

What is a anovulatory cycle?


----------



## NoelKruse

I have a beautiful son have been trying for my second for awhile now had a chemical pregnancy back in July. Hope to be pregnant by the end of the year. This is my first month buying an ovulation test I choose ClearBlue Digital because I hate guessing with the lines!! I've been doing it wrong the whole time I assumed that because I had a normal 28 day cycle I ovulated of the 14th day of my cycle but I received a positive ovulation test on day 11 !! So hope this time I get it right super excited also using Pre Seed this cycle ill do anything that helps!I'm due for my period on Thanksgiving so hoping I have something to be extra thankful for that day!


----------



## dinky

Good luck noelkruse! Glad to hear you have figured out when you ovulate, that defo helps things! I'm hoping to pinpoint when I ovulate this cycle but mine are irregular so I never know exactly what day. It's normally around cd20 though.
Dtrisha a anovulatory cycle is a cycle in which you don't ovulate


----------



## CountryMomma

I will be 9 DPO next Friday so I could test by then! I hope you don't take so long to ovulate again dinky. But it is possible I could be testing before you ovulate! Lol

I have had bleeding like that Dtrisha in months that I have had a CP it starts very very light. And annovulatory cycle is when you dont ovulate. I have never tried to temp as I don't sleep well but I have used OPK before and they worked well for me I just always forget to buy them as I O so early!


----------



## Dtrisha

How long does it take you to O if you had a anovulatory cycle?


----------



## NoelKruse

I hope you do pinpoint it this month dinky!! Thank you and goodluck!! I hope it sticks this time!


----------



## Dtrisha

Is it normal for your cervix to be low where your finger barely fits in? And soft with your period ?


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes Dtrisha, during your period your cervix is supposed to drop down, open up and go hard but mine is usually medium hard, sometimes soft. Is yours open or still closed tight?


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha I had the anovulatory cycle and bled for 16 days, then i finally ovulated on cd35 (I thought I was having another anovulatory cycle) but that was the month I conceived dd2! 
Thanks noelkruse, I hope you catch the egg this cycle too!


----------



## Dtrisha

I don't know. I just went to check and was like whoa that's really low and like squishy. Not sure if it's open or closed. Since I've been checking it it's always been up so high so when it was like a quarter of my finger up I was like whoa what's going on lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Lol that is a bit odd, mine only gets that low when I am on AF. For 99% of my cycle it is high.


----------



## NoelKruse

Iam 2DPO and having AF like cramps I know it too soon to say anything just wondering if any of you ladies have this? I know I O because I tested with a OPK test.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country. I think it was just my walls that were swollen. Found my cervix and it's high and hard. Took another pregnancy test BFN. I'm barely bleeding at all. I'm thinking light AF?


----------



## Dtrisha

Noel- I can't remember experiencing that with my first pregnancy. You never know ! I hope it turns into something :)


----------



## dinky

I didn't have cramps that early either, I did get them before my bfps but not that early. Have you tested today dtrisha?


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry you got another BFN Dtrisha.. :( I tested again this morning and also got a BFN. It sounds like it could be just a light AF for you.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah it got a tiny bit heavier today. So I bet it's AF. Cause if it was IB I think it would be drifting off by now. So it's ok I'm just trying to temp now to see what happens if I can catch O. What so the peak of your temp is when you have O? I'm still new to it.


----------



## dinky

Will you be using fertility friend? Your temps before o are lower than they are after o, so if you use ff it confirms ovulation after 3 days of higher temps. Then your temps stay high until af when they drop again or stay high if your pregnant


----------



## Dtrisha

So lower temps before O. Then they rise three days before O? Once your temp rises 3 days that's ovulation? And your temp stays high till AF and if it stays high you might be pregnant?


----------



## dinky

No they rise the day after you have ovulated, so fertility friend confirms it 3 days after you have ovulated if that makes any sense?


----------



## Dtrisha

So you don't know until 3 days after you ovulate ? Does it tell you ? I guess I'm kind of confused. Can you give me a example


----------



## dinky

No you don't know until after unless you use opks as well which I'm going to do. I'll upload a pic of one of my complete charts


----------



## dinky

On this chart I ovulated on cd20 but ff didn't put the red cross hairs on my chart (which confirm ovulation) until cd24 after I'd had the 3 temp rises


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh ok. Thanks.


----------



## dinky

Temping really just confirms when and if you ovulate. I've had a chart before where ovulation wasn't detected so I know I had a anovulatory cycle that month. I had ewcm as well so if I wasn't temping I would of assumed I ovulated so it's very handy to temp


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh ok thanks :) yeah I do just want to know if I O'd and when. So this will be helpful. But I feel like my temp was high for AF today. I know everyone's different. But mine was 98.2


----------



## dinky

You temp cam fluctuate quite a bit during af and can be quite high to start off with but will come down by the time af is done, then rise again once ovulation has happened


----------



## Dtrisha

Alrighty. Thanks for all your help I appreciate it.


----------



## Dtrisha

So the red crosshairs are your ovulate then?


----------



## dinky

Yeah the day with the red line down is the day you ovulate, the red line that goes across doesn't mean anything it's just there to help you see the temp shift


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh alright. Thanks !


----------



## dinky

Your welcome :) happy temping!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey all sorry I haven't been on all day been busy. So I think I am 1 DPO today and I am feeling very confident we caught the egg this month. We BD on CD 7, 8, and twice on 10 and I Od on CD 11. So I'd say we have a good chance. I think I am going to hold off until AF is due to test as I'm tired of getting my hopes up. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm alright. Trying to just get through AF now.


----------



## dinky

Af is about done for me :) so I'll probably start using opks tomorrow. I can't believe how early you o your cycles go by so quick I'm jelous lol! My temp was crap today coz dd2 woke me up at 3.15 for the toilet and I couldn't get back to sleep so when I took my temp at 6.30 I'd only been asleep for under a hour! Never mind it's not too important at this stage in my cycle


----------



## CountryMomma

So sorry AF took her sweet time getting to you Dtrisha that has to be frustrating. Don't be to jealous dinky since my last AF started on the 1st this moth that means I will be getting AF twice in a month! My next one is due to start on the 26th. Thanksgiving day, yay! That would be a nice gift for Thanksgiving to get a BFP. That's a lot of the reason I don't temp is because I wake up several times a night so it would never be accurate. I hope you both O fairly quickly this cycle!


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- it's ok. Atleast she showed so I knew what was going on. Yeah I just started temping to try. I get up atleast once a night but as long as you get 3 consecutive hours of sleep your good. I've been doing it around 430-5 in the morning because I'm usually up around then to pee. I hope it works for me :) it'll make me feel better about O. For some reason OPK's hate me and I can't get them to work lol. I'm thinking maybe my surge is at night


----------



## CountryMomma

Whenever I did OPKs I tested first thing in the morning and at night around 6pm. I always seemed to get my surge later at night and it would last about 24hrs. It took a couple months for me to figure out how to catch it on the OPKs. I guess I have never been super serious about TTC so temping just seemed like to much effort lol.


----------



## dinky

Your not supposed to do them first thing in the morning. They say the best time is between 11am and 8pm but it's best between 2pm. I tested today at 3pm. I'm going to test once a day until they start getting darker then I'll test twice :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh, really? I just always did one before work and then again after work. Never had any issues with them.


----------



## dinky

Lol no apparently lh enters your bloodstream in the morning or something like that? Can't remember exactly why but know fmu is a no no with opks


----------



## dimmu

Oooh looking forward to seeing some OPK tests!
I would test twice a day, I would have missed my surge last cycle if I hadn't!


----------



## CountryMomma

Huh, well now I know for next time if I decide to use them again! I am still having some cramps today but CM is still creamy and I have been crazy gassy lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Where did everyone go?! It's gone quiet in here? How is everyone? I am 4 DPO today and I have loads of creamy CM and am having some cramps. Went to check my CP and I feel swollen up inside.. Not sure if that is a sign. I will be testing on Friday at 9 DPO because I am leaving Saturday morning for out of state and will be gone for a week and surrounded by family. It will be hard to test once I am gone.


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey country! 
I'm excited to see if you caught that egg! I don't know when I'll be ovulating yet. My calendars on two different apps say next weekend. But I'll be BDing after that just in case. I'm temping but now I'm not sure how it's going to turn out cause I'm not sure if I have the right thermometer. My temp was 97.7 today and yesterday morning. I have like 3-4 OPK's and I guess I'll try them.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am super excited as well I feel really good about it this month. I don't know much about temping like I have said but I do know you need a basal body thermometer instead of a regular one. They sell them at Walmart and the drug stores. The apps on the phones seem to be fairly accurate if you have used them for a few cycles. At least the one I use is. I have my fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## dinky

Hey ladies I'm on cd8 now and already getting ewcm so looks like I'm going to be getting it all cycle again :( my cervix is hso but not sure if it was like that all cycle long last month coz I only started checking it half way through the cycle. Been getting neg opks, this mornings was a bit darker but was back to light again by 2pm. Hope it's not going to be a late o! Not long till testing now then country fingers crossed for you! Dtrisha you really need a thermometer that shows 4 digits eg 97.74 instead of just 97.7. The one you have will work though I used one with only 3 digits for ages and it showed a clear temp shift that confirmed o. I've only just brought one that reads 4 digits, they are better though and more accurate


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey dinky! I hope you don't get EWCM all cycle and have a late O again! That is odd that you aren't getting ready to O if you have a HSO cervix and EWCM. I usually O within 3 days when I have those signs. Thanks for the crosses fingers. I am hoping if I am it shows up at 9 DPO since it will be darn near impossible for me to test after that. I may have to pack a few FRER to take with me! Lol


----------



## dinky

I have o'd early before, when I got my bfp I got it on cd27, I don't know when I o'd as we went trying but it must of been around cd12-14 as it was a good strong line! So hopefully I will o early this cycle :) maybe the cycle you can't test is the cycle you get your bfp lol


----------



## CountryMomma

That's would be great if you O early dinky! That much faster you my get a BFP! Yeah it probably would be the month I can't test that I get my BFP lol. Usually works out that way.


----------



## Dtrisha

Does anyone know why it's not showing my fertile days? It was this morning and when I changed my one day from light flow to spotting it stopped showing it. Dos I do something ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CountryMomma

It looks like it took away your fertile days because if you look at the day you put the spotting it says CD110 so it's probably putting your fertile days on like CD 50. Go forward a month or two and see if it has then there.


----------



## Dtrisha

No it didn't put it there either. I just put spotting because it was brown and not period. So I ended up just taking it off and starting cd1 that next day


----------



## CountryMomma

Huh weird. Yeah that seems the simple thing to do lol. I just downloaded the app on my phone. I already had an account just haven't used it a whole lot because I don't temp and I have to manually put in my O date. I hope it works for you!


----------



## CountryMomma

Morning all, I know I am only 5 DPO but I swear I am feeling symptoms already. I have been having dizzy spells and feeling very nauseous. I have been so darn hungry it's like I am constantly eating and I had to get up twice last night to pee and still had to go bad when I woke up this morning and I hardly drank anything before bed. I have been very gassy and bloated and it's hard to sleep on my stomachs because my tummy is so bloated. My face looks like a connect the dots puzzle. I am so broke out and can't stop it! Ugh I hope this is it because I feel terrible!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- I hope it's your BFP! I'm still waiting on AF to diminish lol.


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha if you can remember the dates of your past few cycles then put those in and it should change all predicted o dates etc


----------



## Dtrisha

Good idea. That's what I did. I had my last period in my old calendar so I put it on there. Thanks !


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Dtrisha.. I sure hope so. I just feel awful today.. I just want to test so I can know! But I know its way to early.. I will probably break down and test start testing at 7 DPO lol. Glad you figured your chart out, I may start temping next month if I don't get my BFP.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah not sure if I'll get accurate readings or not with my thermometer. But I'll still BD every other day. Maybe every day during fertile. If it's correct


----------



## CountryMomma

I am sure you would be covered with every other day or every other day!! I am so tired today.. DH kept me up late last night talking.


----------



## Dtrisha

I just want to make sure I do it on O day but will see I suppose.


----------



## Dtrisha

3 ovulation days? Hm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CountryMomma

Mine is the same way, I think It just is showing your peak fertility time. Your actual ovulation date with turn solid green.


----------



## Dtrisha

Hm. In the Q it says ovulation days. But maybe it's saying I could ovulate those days.


----------



## iak

Need some advice these are my ov tests starting from CD 1 to today which is CD11. Some creamy discharge from yesterday. The last test was taken today when I woke up. The tests are going dark to light and then dark. Don't know what is going on. I'm thinking that I'm not going to ov :( 

Haven't been able to use temp as it's still on its way from Amazon. Really stressed that I don't think I will ov this cycle. These tests are playing tricks on me :( what do you think ladies ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha they are just your predicted o dates, country is right the day you o will turn solid green once o is confirmed, mines the same. Dnt worry you will get the hang of it lol. 
Iak your body is just gearing up with to o, do you have pcos? Sometimes that happens with pcos, your body gears up to o but doesn't for some reason so tries again. Lh can fluctuate throughout the cycle so I wouldn't worry just keep looking out for the positive test


----------



## Dtrisha

Does who have pcos?


----------



## dinky

Iak the girl who posted about the opks


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh sorry ok lol


----------



## dinky

How are you girls today?


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey dinky, I am doing alright today. 6 DPO and still itching to test.. lol Only 3 more days. My face is still very broke out and I am still constantly hungry. The cramps have gone away but I still feel very bloated and have to pee every 2 hours.. I have a few cheap tets, maybe I will start testing tomorrow at 7 DPO lol. How are you?


----------



## dinky

Lol you have a problem like me and need to poas!! I've not been too well, was up a lot last night with a ibs flare up! And today I feel weak and achy. Did a opk and it was neg but im expecting that on obly cd10. Your signs are sounding good! Don't blame you for wanting to test early lolp


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I do have a problem lol. I had a pretty bad IBS attack last night too.. my stomach was aching all night last night. Yeah, I think it is going to happen tomorrow lol


----------



## dinky

Lol I have the problem too! I'm glad I have opks to pee on lol


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm alright today. I think I'm done with AF finally. Hoping to BD tonight or tomorrow. Come on baby!! 

Country- sounds like all good signs ! Did you DTD every other day?


----------



## CountryMomma

Dtrisha we BD on CD 7, 8, and 10 and I ovulated on CD11.. so sort of every other day lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok. I wish I was still on a 28 day cycle. I ovulated so regularly. Now I don't know what to do since I don't have the right thermometer for temping.


----------



## CountryMomma

I was on a 28 day cycle for my whole life until I my second son and then they switched to 25 days for some reason.. I am glad they didn't get longer.


----------



## Dtrisha

Mine was 32 this cycle. I hope it goes back lol


----------



## CountryMomma

I hope for you it does too!! Or at least stays the same and regular.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I just want it normal every cycle


----------



## Dtrisha

I have like 3 OPK left. So utilizing then before the ones I ordered get here. I hope I can get something out of it.


----------



## CountryMomma

I hope they work for you. It is rather odd that you never get a positive.


----------



## Dtrisha

Well I only had a 5 pack the first time I used them so I'm not sure if I even used them around the right time or not. And I don't think I used them in consecutive days. Does it get darker over days or does it just turn dark one day.


----------



## CountryMomma

Mine would get progressively darker as I worked up to O day then they would just be positive all of a sudden and last as positive for about a day.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok thanks. Did you test once a day or twice


----------



## CountryMomma

I tested once a day until it started to get darker and I started to get EWCM and then I would test twice a day


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok. I'll start once a day and go from there. I don't get ewcm so I just have to go off of test and stuff. I really hope this works. I want it this month so bad.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I would just go off the tests and maybe look at what your average day of O is and start testing a few days before then.


----------



## Dtrisha

Well right now in it sure what's average. Cause if that weird long cycle last month. It used to be right around day 14


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah that is so weird you had that random long cycle.. Mine was two days longer than normal last month too. But I ovulated right on time this month possibly a day early.


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm hoping I do. I'm going to start at 10 DPO


----------



## Dtrisha

You can't ovulate if you're on your period right ?


----------



## CountryMomma

Thats probably a good time to start.. I think they usually say to start 5 days after your period ends, I just remembered that lol. As far as I know you cannot ovulate on your period but you can ovulate like as soon as its done.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah. I hope I am not already ovulating. I guess will see


----------



## CountryMomma

When did your AF end? What CD are you on?


----------



## Dtrisha

Yesterday it did. I just have like brown discharge today. Cd8


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I would maybe start on CD 10? Does your AF usually last 8 days?


----------



## Dtrisha

Nope. Usually 5 days


----------



## dinky

My opks have just started to get darker :) there not positive but I'm hoping it won't be too long now!


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky - good luck!! Do you test once a day ?


----------



## dinky

Yes but now they are getting darker I might test twice a day, I'll see how dark it is tomorrow :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Yay! What time of day do you test


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay dinky! That is great to hear! I hope it is soon for you :)


----------



## dimmu

Good luck dinky, hope the ovulation is on its way now! Definitely test twice a day to be sure.


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha I normally test between 1 and 2pm but tested about half 11 this morning, and because it was darker this morning I tested again at 5pm and it was a bit darker than earlier :) can't wait to test tomorrow! 
Thanks country im hoping it will happen soon so I don't have to wait another 2 weeks!
Thanks dimmu how's the pregnancy going?


----------



## dinky

Here's this afternoons test, it's not that dark yet but defo darker than yesterday's so I think in a few more days I'll get my positive! I've probably just jinxed myself by saying that like I normally do lol it will probably be light again tomorrow!


----------



## dimmu

Sounds and looks like your OPKs are going towards the right direction.
I'm ok, starting to feel nauseous in the evenings now and breasts are sore but otherwise not much going on. I still freak out every time my symptoms go away and they keep fluctuating, so booked an early scan at a private clinic in a few weeks time. Just can't wait until January, it seems so far away.


----------



## CountryMomma

Glad things are going good for you dimmu! Looks good dinky, should be positive soon! :)


----------



## dinky

Oh wow good luck for your scan I hope we can see a pic :) I bet you can't wait to see your little bean and know that everything's OK! I'm sure it will be! 
Yeah I can't wait to get a pos opk and a temp shift, I'm really looking forward to the tww I've got a good feeling about this cycle!


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- good luck!! Post it if it goes positive


----------



## dinky

Thank you I'll definitely post a pos pic :)


----------



## dinky

Did an opk at 12.45pm and there is hardly a line there!! I really hate opks lol. I'm getting ewcm and my cervix is hso. I'll do another one later and see what the lines like. I think my body's trying to o but it's not happening. Oh well I'm only on cd12 could be another 2 weeks yet!


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh no! Sorry to hear that dinky! That is crazy that it would go from being as dark as it was to nothing! You may be right, may be gearing up for O and just not quite ready to do it. I hope you O soon and don't have to wait another two weeks! 8 DPO here and not much to report. Feeling sick today but don't think it is related.


----------



## dinky

Did another opk a hour later and the darker line was back thank god! Maybe my urine was too diluted earlier? I'll still do another about 5pm and see what it's like. 8dpo already! Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## Dtrisha

Glad to hear it came back dinky!


----------



## dinky

Yeah I think it was just because it was quite early in the day, your not supposed to test till afternoon/evening time coz that's when the lh builds up


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh ok. Well I have my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Glad that dark line came back dinky! No, I haven't tested yet, going to wait until tomorrow morning at 9 DPO because I am going out of town Saturday.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country/ make sure you update us with your test :) I'm waiting on my OPK's in the mail. I have two left that'll I'll take tomorrow


----------



## CountryMomma

I will make sure to update you guys in the morning.. I am feeling really sick tonight, headache, nauseous, bloated.. yesterday I had these weird pinches in a specific spot on my right side, they really hurt made me bend over and say ouch. Wondering maybe implantation? If it was something should show up tomorrow.


----------



## dinky

Can't wait to find out your result country! Hope you get a definite line and not just a shadow again. I've not done a opk yet it's only 10am here and I'm going to wait till around 2pm I'm just wasting them doing them early


----------



## CountryMomma

FRER and walmart cheapie with FMU 9 DPO.. don't see anything
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1448025422.jpeg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 10









ctp-85135-1448026019.jpeg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dinky

I don't see anything either country :( 9dpo is still early though!


----------



## CountryMomma

Very true.. I may test again in the morning before I head out of town. Also taking some tests with me so I can test in case AF doesn't show.


----------



## NoelKruse

Its still so early don't get your hopes up! Good luck on your trip hope AF stays away!


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- I don't see anything either but it is still really early. FX for you. Have fun on your trip :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Noel. I know it is still really early, I got a BFP with my DD at 9 DPO so was thinking maybe it would show up.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Dtrisha, I will be gone for a week but I will make sure to keep you guys updated.


----------



## NoelKruse

Every pregnancy is so different with my DS I didn't test positive with a urine test until I was almost 3months! And with my chemical I tested right away! Hope this helps you stay positive countrymomma. Baby dust to you on your trip!


----------



## CountryMomma

I know they are so different. I really don't have anything to compare either because I didn't test with either of my DSs until my AF was late and a dark line came up right away. DD was the only one I was actually tracking.


----------



## NoelKruse

Yeah I agree it's hard to not test so early when you are tracking everything!! I mean I can't tell you how many times I checked my cervix already lol but it will happen hormones double every 2 to 3 days so if you can I would wait at least 2 days between test taking! Hope that helps and FX for that BFP!!


----------



## CountryMomma

I check my cervix like 3 times a day lol.. I would wait two days to test again but since I will be at family's house it would be hard. So if nothing shows up in the morning I will just wait until AF does or doesn't show.


----------



## NoelKruse

Sounds like a good plan keep us updated! FX!


----------



## CountryMomma

Took another test tonight because I am crazy and I usually get better results with evening urine.. I think there might be a faint line, can see it on invert for sure.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1448072074.jpeg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 10









canvas.png
File size: 118.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel like I see something but I don't trust them anymore. Not unless I know I'm preggo and see a dark line. Then I'll believe it lol. I'm excited to see what it becomes for you :).


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I am the same way.. I don't trust them at all but there was absolutely nothing this morning and now this tonight so maybe? I have a FRER digital and a CB digital left and I am going to save those for 14 DPO no testing for 4 days.. ugh


----------



## Dtrisha

That stinks. Yeah but I felt like that happened to me to and nothing came out of it :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, we will see if AF decides to show up on Thanksgiving day! lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Good luck!!!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks :)


----------



## dinky

Frer are rubbish for showing up lines I swear everyone gets a faint line pregnant or not lol


----------



## CountryMomma

I agree dinky! They are pretty horrible. That's why I am just going to wait and test on day AF is due with digital. No questions there


----------



## CountryMomma

Ugh woke up and got in the car and have the worst case of heartburn, haven't even eaten anything!


----------



## dinky

Yes they are horrible! I've got one but I won't use it unless I get a good line on a ic first, then I'll use it to confirm! I haven't done a opk yet, I'm really tempted to out of bordam but there's no point till after 2 as they don't show much! I just need to pee on a stick lol


----------



## CountryMomma

That was my original plan, to use cheapies until I got a line but DH wanted me to try a FRER. Wish now I would have saved that last one for this morning but o well. I am hoping maybe once I get into my home state I can find the old style FRER lol. I know how you feel about just wanting to pee on something lol. I have the same problem.


----------



## dinky

Just done a opk, it's getting a bit darker now :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- yay ! I hope mine shows something faint today. Last night it didn't show anything


----------



## CountryMomma

Looking good dinky!!


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha I know they say to hold your urine in for 3-4 hours but I don't, I go to the toilet at 1pm then I test at 2pm so only a hour hold. I find mines more concentrated then maybe you could try that? I hope it shows something for you today too! I'm now temped to test again about 5pm but I don't know if it would be a waste or not. I'll probably give in to temptation anyway like I normally do lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm going to try to test a few times today since I don't work the weekends. I can't test between 8-530 because of work so that stinks. But I'm gong to see what I get this weekend and still BD every other day :)


----------



## dinky

Did another opk and it was the same as the one I did at 2pm. Can't wait to test tomorrow and see if it's any darker


----------



## Dtrisha

Does LH leave and come back? Some people say it's not good to test in the morning saying there won't be any build up to see it. So does it like leave and come back? I'm confused.


----------



## dinky

No i think you always have lh in your system but I've heard that when lh surges ready for ovulation it normally starts surging in the morning but it takes 4-6 hours from waking to show up in your urine, I don't really know though


----------



## Dtrisha

Hm ok. So 24/7 you have LH but you just get more when ovulating ?


----------



## Marthea007

Yes, we always have LH, but right before ovulation it increases quite a bit. -14 is first day of your cycle, 0 is ovulation day.

https://www.uptodate.com/contents/images/ENDO/72415/Hormones_and_menses.gif


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh alright. Thanks !


----------



## CountryMomma

Did another test with FMU on 11 DPO and a nice line came up at about 3 minutes. Had a hell of a time catching a picture of it because I was trying to be secretive. It is def darker but still don't trust it lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Dtrisha

I see it!!!! Do you have one to take tomorrow ?


----------



## Dtrisha

Do you do anything special other than just BDIng ?


----------



## CountryMomma

No, I would have to run to the store and buy some more. I have my two digitals but don't want to waste those. You mean like supplements or stuff? No, just BD and tracked my ovulation.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah. Ok just wondered if you had another tricks lol. I don't either. I just lay on a pillow for a little bit. I got pregnant pretty easy the first time it seemed like so hoping it's easy again. I'm so excited for you :)


----------



## CountryMomma

No, not really always happened pretty easily once I started tracking my cycles. I did try mucinex once to try and help increase my CM but not sure if it worked or not.


----------



## Dtrisha

I never tried mucinex. How often are you supposed to take it


----------



## CountryMomma

Just once a day I think


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok. So I've been using OPK's and it got a little darker today but not enough ugh. I just want to O already lol. I'm so impatient


----------



## CountryMomma

Sounds like you might be getting close. I would start testing twice a day of you haven't already.


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm testing almost 3 times. Cause I have so many. Can I show you the pictures?


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry my signal is shoddy where I have been staying. Sure go ahead and upload the pics I'll take a look. I took another test this morning and it's a smidge darker than yesterday but I am not concerned as it usually takes 2 days for hormone to double.


----------



## Dtrisha

Cd 11 to 12.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dtrisha

Yesterday's test. Seemed to be getting darker
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dtrisha

Then this was today's 12pm :( now I'm dissapointed
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MeggyBaby

I am 2dpo and I had more cm in my cycle than last around supposed ovulation so I am really hoping I ovulated this cycle. I always get ovulation pain on my left side and so I started to DTD a lil earlier when I first started to feel that pain so maybe hitting the egg would be more of a success this time around and I had a temp dip a couple of days ago and now the temp went back up but this all happen last month and I got AF so I am not going to go all obsessed this month cuz every month feels like the same thing


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I don't see much of a line on those tests.. :( It looked like it was progressing for a minute. Maybe tomorrow. Mine would do that too and then all of a sudden get dark.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm hoping :(. I hope it's not a super late O. To long of a cycle to wait any longer lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Well if you normally have a 28 day cycle then you are still early for O. When my cycles were 28 days I would O on CD 13 or 14.


----------



## dinky

I've just looked back through the last couple of pages and just noticed your frer! Wow I see the kine :) looking good!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky, I hope it's real and doesn't turn out to be a damn indent again. I will try digital tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that's true. I'm on CD13 right now. It's just so hard to test now that I'm working during the week. The weekend was so easy lol.


----------



## Dtrisha

Checked cervix and it feels a tad bit softer. Any ifeas


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha could just mean that your cervix is changing as ovulation is approaching! My cervix has been high soft and open for ages! But yesterday when I checked it was a bit lower, not as soft and almost closed! My cervix normally lowers after ovulation but I haven't o'd yet so don't know what's going on with mine! They do say it's not a reliable symptom though. Haven't checked it today yet I'll wait till I go in the bath later


----------



## CountryMomma

Got this with FMU this morning at 13 DPO :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dtrisha

Country. I heard those don't show till you have a really dark line. Doesn't mean that you're not.


----------



## CountryMomma

That's true. Just figured at 13 DPO it should work. I had a tad bit of spotting last night so got a little worried. I haven't seen any this morning though. I may grab another pack of FRER today just to reassure myself.


----------



## CountryMomma

That's true. Just figured at 13 DPO it should work. I had a tad bit of spotting last night so got a little worried. I haven't seen any this morning though. I may grab another pack of FRER today just to reassure myself.


----------



## dinky

I wouldn't worry yet country those digis aren't very sensitive I'd wait till you get a good strong line on another test


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I would just do frer for now.


----------



## CountryMomma

Just did another FRER and the line is still there.. Not as dark as I'd like it but I drank a whole pop and had just peed like a hour earlier. I just wanted to make sure it was still there..


----------



## Dtrisha

That's good for only having a hour hold and having a pop


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah it was pretty faint but visible.. Nice too see someone else say Pop lol. I am actually back in MI visiting my grandparents and it's so nice to get certain things here that I can't get down in IL!


----------



## Dtrisha

Haha I always say pop yeah I live in MI


----------



## CountryMomma

Me too and I haven't lived in MI in almost 10 years. I think it helps DH says pop too because he is from up around Chicago.


----------



## dinky

I always say pop too lol!


----------



## Dtrisha

I think it's so strange to say soda lol. My moms front the south. I'm surprised she didn't say it


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I hate it when people say soda. Lol But people always look at me funny when I say pop around here


----------



## CountryMomma

Well 14 DPO and no sign of AF yet. Still a faint line on FRER.. Popping up faster and is a bit darker.. Was hoping for much better progression so I am still a bit nervous. But no AF is a good sign I guess


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry double post


----------



## Dtrisha

Post it country !!! I wanna see :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry I didn't get a picture of it! I was I a rush to take it and keep anyone from seeing what I was doing. Lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Awh. Ok. I don't even know if I O'd yet. Haven't gotten a positive :(


----------



## CountryMomma

I will try and sneak to the store tomorrow and get some more tests before Thanksgiving dinner. Has your OPKs started to get darker at all?


----------



## Dtrisha

No :( only as dark as they have before. I really don't understand.


----------



## CountryMomma

That's really weird. You have to be on like CD 16 by now right? Here is my test from yesterday I forgot too put up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dtrisha

Tomorrow will be 16. But still BDing every other day just in case. I mean my last period was longer so I might of O'd on like 17 or 18? But I just don't know so I wanna be safe and not sorry lol. I had to make DH BD tonight he was super tired but we made it work anyway. I've been feeling more wet today so idk if that's a good sign or not. Guess will see


----------



## Dtrisha

I see a faint line on your test for sure. Just be careful with them. They got my hopes up last cycle :(


----------



## CountryMomma

15 DPO and still no AF. I'm glad you can see that line, I know the picture quality is crap.. I am still not convinced because of the new FRER being horrible but the line does seem to be getting a tad darker and showing up faster.. I'm sorry you haven't seemed to O yet. Making sure to BD every other day is a good idea to keep your bases covered.


----------



## CountryMomma

So the only test I had left was my digital FRER. Just took it and it was negative, figured it would say yes by 15 DPO.. Guess I will be going and buying more regular tests.


----------



## Dtrisha

It's ok. Maybe I'm missing my surge somehow ? Who knows. I hope this isn't tmi but we DTD last night and I went almost straight to bed. I got up to pee this morning and this clear stuff was dripping out of me. What do you think that could be ?

Yeah I have a bunch of IC's I'm going to use before I go buy frer because I don't trust them :(. I really hope it's your month. You deserve it !


----------



## CountryMomma

The clear stuff could have been a mixture of EWCM and left over swimmers from DTD, there always seems to be excess lol. Have you checked to see if you have EWCM? I would just go buy some dollar store cheapies but I forgot to bring a pee cup lol and don't really want to ask my grandparents for a cup! So FRER it is.. I hope it is my month too.. AF is technically late so I am still sort of hopeful.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I checked and I don't have any ewcm just like white watery. I think my cervix is softer today but not sure. I'm going to test with a OPK once I have to pee cause I already did when I woke up. But I can't rely on my chart temp cause I don't have the right thermometer. So hoping it's a positive today. Guess will see. I'm tired of taking the OPK's


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm that's how mine gets after I O. White and milky. I can't see how you would have missed your surge as much as you have been testing. I can imagine it would get tiring to take so many!


----------



## Dtrisha

Mine is pretty much like that throughout my cycle since I don't get ewcm. I wanted to drink more water this cycle but it was hard because I didn't want to dilute my urine for my OPK. You can never win lol. Just going to try to enjoy today since I go back to work tomorrow. 

Happy thanksgiving btw!


----------



## dinky

I'm still getting neg opks it's really starting to annoy me now but I know I can o as late as cd25 so there's still some time left yet. Hope I'm getting close tho! Country that's great news that af is late hope it stays away for you!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm so sorry dinky. I'm in the same boat. I kinda wished I wouldn't of done the OPK now cause I feel like it's stressing me out.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, you never can win lol. They tell you to drink more water to help your CM but it hurts the OPKs! I would just not stress to much and keep BD every other day and you should def be covered. Happy Thanksgiving to you too! Sorry to hear you haven't gotten a positive either dinky. I sure hope AF will stay away and she isn't just playing games. My cervix is so high today I can't reach it so I am hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Dtrisha

1030 am test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dinky

High cervix defo sounds like a good sign country! Dtrisha I kind of wish I hadn't either lol but I'm happy that I know where I stand, I know I haven't o'd yet as my temp is still low but the opk I did last night was quite dark so I'm hoping I surged over night and missed it on the opk. I doubt it though lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm hoping I have over night too lol. This is my first time using OPK so idk when I usually surge


----------



## CountryMomma

Yours def looks like they are super close dinky. Mine always looked like that right before my positives. Dtrisha yours looks like they are darker then before so you could be getting close as well.


----------



## Dtrisha

What do you think is my darkest of the ones here ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dinky

The 2nd one from the top looks the darkest to me! But I'm looking on my phone


----------



## Dtrisha

Ugh yeah. So I'm not what's going on. That's was cd 12.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah the only one I can see a line on is the second one from the top as well.


----------



## CountryMomma

2 hour hold, don't see much of anything :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dtrisha

I think I see a shadow?? Hard to tell. I hate those frer


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I'm just confused now, no AF and line isn't getting darker like it should..


----------



## Dtrisha

Are you sure you know when you O'd? 

This is my test from 15 min ago..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CountryMomma

I am 99% sure when I O'd maybe a day off. But I haven't had a cycle longer than 26days in over 4 years and I am on day 26 now.


----------



## Dtrisha

Hmm ok. Not sure what's going on then


----------



## CountryMomma

We will see.. I have one FRER left and am just going to save it for a few days and see if AF shows.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I would keep it too for a few days. 

So I was thinking and if I have another 33 day cycle then I wouldn't even ovulate till the 20th or so. So I still have a few days to see if I do. But should they be getting darker already ?


----------



## CountryMomma

Mine never got dark until like the day before so you still have time.


----------



## dinky

I should be ovulating around now so I want my tests to get darker today! Won't be taking another opk for about 5 hours I really hope it's positive today as it's cd20 and me and dp dtd last night and now he is on nights for the next 4 days so won't get to bd again until next Tuesday night!!!


----------



## CountryMomma

I hope today is the day for you dinky! It would suck to have come this far and then not be able to BD close to O day! 16 DPO and cycle day 27, still no AF.. Hopefully still a good sign for me!


----------



## Dtrisha

Good luck dinky and country. I have my fingers crossed for both of you :).


----------



## dinky

Yey country have you taken a test again yet? My opks are still neg :(


----------



## Dtrisha

Ugh I feel like I'm never going to O. Even though I know I could still have 2 days. I feel like they should be darker already. I'm going to be devistated if I don't O. I was Oing regularly before the ectopic. I hope that didn't hurt me. Ugh. So down today.


----------



## dinky

Know exactly how you feel dtrisha :( have you done a opk today? Do you have a pic? I'm wondering about the test lines. Mine only seem to get dark on the edge of the test line so I'm wondering if cd18 could of been positive? If my temp doesn't rise tomorrow then I know it was a neg. It's all so confusing!!


----------



## Dtrisha

I tested this morning but there was barely a line. I'm going to test again around 1-2. I didn't take a pic this morning because it wasn't barely visible. 
Do you have normal cycles?


----------



## Dtrisha

So I'm on cd 17 today. I checked my cervix and I would say it's a little lower than normal. It's a little easier to touch. And how do you know if it's open or not ? Could I be ready for ovulation ? Or no.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ugh maybe not. I checked again and it's high again I can barely reach it. I don't get it.


----------



## dinky

It's supposed to go high for ovulation so that's a good sign! There's a hole in you cervix, it should either be tightly closed or open enough for you to fit the tip of your finger in it. When it's high and open that's when o is approaching, mines been high and open for ages tho so it don't mean anything, it will change once you have o'd! My cycles were normal, don't know what they will be like after the d&c though they might be wacky for a bit


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm so confused. I keep checking and it's high. But I feel like it's always high. And now I can't even touch it enough to feel if it's open or not. I really hope the methotrexate didn't screw me up. Cause I was obviously Oing by myself before and I haven't yet. I'm getting concerned. My test still arnt getting dark.


----------



## Dtrisha

But I'm still getting CM. when I checked I had more than usual on my finger but I only get like white CM. so I'm not sure if that's anything ugh. I'm stressing myself out I think.


----------



## dinky

I'm the same and I don't think the stress helps when ttc. Although you can get regular periods and not ovulate! I really hope I'm not having an anovualtory cycle this month that's the last thing I need. I didn't o till cd24 last month according to ff although I think it was cd20 I just didn't have enough temp to confirm before it! So I could of o'd today and missed my surge but I doubt it


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm hoping maybe I surged at night? When I was getting ready for work this morning my temp was 98.1 but that was after I got out of bed so that could of rose it. Ugh. I don't think I'll temp anymore. I'll just test with OPK once a day and see. I really don't want to stress but I want to make sure I am Oing because of this longer cycle I had after metho. I didn't temp or OPK when I got pregnant and I should of just stuck with that. But that the same time I want to make sure I am Oing and not wasting time


----------



## dinky

There's only temping that can confirm you o, even with a positive opk it doesn't guarantee you will ovulate. I wish I could be all relaxed about it but I just want to get pregnant ASAP, I wish I could be like 'if it happens it happens if it don't it dont' but I've gone all obsessed too lol!


----------



## dinky

Just got this opk! Think I'm getting close now :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry was driving and the had another Thanksgiving dinner to be at. I have not taken a test today as I haven't had a chance to get to the store without someone noticing. Dinky your OPK looks great! I would say you are getting really close!


----------



## dinky

Just done this opk, I think it will be positive by tomorrow :) just need to get dp to dtd in the morning now when he gets home from work! But he will have been up for 24 hours so I don't know if he will stay awake lol


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm glad someone's getting closer lol. Yeah BD why you can. If he can't stay awake then just take advantage haha


----------



## dinky

Don't worry yours will get darker! Maybe you have a shorter lp than you thought and actually ovulate later than you think you do instead of 14 days before your af starts. That's another good thing about temping, you can see how long your lp is


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah my temps arnt accurate so I can't go on those. Yeah maybe. I'll just keep testing. I hope to see something over the weekend so it'll be easier to BD lol


----------



## CountryMomma

I would say you will def O in the next 24 hours dinky!


----------



## CountryMomma

Still no AF.. Keeping my fingers crossed.. Will be testing in the morning


----------



## Dtrisha

Yay country :) I hope it's a nice line !


----------



## CountryMomma

It should be for AF being 3 days late. Lol


----------



## hopefullys

Any news country? X


----------



## CountryMomma

Not yet, haven't had a chance to get the the store and get a test. Plan to use SMU since that is the soonest I can make it to the store. I am at my sisters house with about 12 other people so it is like impossible to get out or get a second to myself. Still no AF today. I am now 17 DPO so a line should show up well. I thought maybe AF got me this morning but it was a just a crazy amount of CM. Which is unusual.


----------



## Dtrisha

Can't wait to see it! I really hope it's a strong like for you. So last night around 3 maybe I took my temp and it was 97.7 which seems to be regular. I woke up at 930 this morning and took it and it said 98.4! I'm sure it doesn't mean anything but I feel hit in the face today. Could it be anything?


----------



## CountryMomma

Took a test with SMU and nothing :( There may have been a shadow of a line but if there was it was so faint I couldn't really see it.. I am super confused and upset. Still no AF just lots of CM. I may try again in the morning. I don't really know anything about temping so I am not much help there!


----------



## CountryMomma

Took a test with SMU and nothing :( There may have been a shadow of a line but if there was it was so faint I couldn't really see it.. I am super confused and upset. Still no AF just lots of CM. I may try again in the morning. I don't really know anything about temping so I am not much help there!


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh no :( I'm sorry. Don't give up just yet!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm.. Not sure why that posted twice.. I haven't given up yet because I am pretty convinced I am. My AF is never ever late so it's gotta mean something


----------



## CountryMomma

Do you see anything? I can't..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel like I do but I'm not sure.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, super frustrating..


----------



## Dtrisha

Ugh I know. Especially since you're late !


----------



## dinky

Country I see something but it doesn't look any different to the one you did a couple if days ago! How annoying for you!! Frers are crap for lines though can you order some ics and see if you get a line on those? Dtrisha not sure why your temp would be higher today could you be coming down with something? If your temp stays high over the next few days then I'd say you have ovulated, but as you haven't had a positive opk or even a dark one I don't think you would have done. My opks are still neg, even lighter than they were yesterday so I know how frustrating it is! I'll do another one later when I've put the girls to bed was really convinced they would be positive today


----------



## CountryMomma

I am going to run to Walmart or the dollar tree and grab some cheapies. The FRER are pissing me off. I can't believe your OPK are lighter dinky! That is crazy, they were dark yesterday.


----------



## dinky

Just done another opk and it's gone darker again. So annoying just wish I would hurry up and o!


----------



## Dtrisha

It's getting pretty dark! I'm not sure what's going on with me. They're not getting dark yet :/.


----------



## dinky

What cd are you on now? Have you got any pics of the ones you have taken today?


----------



## Dtrisha

Cd 18. Yeah I'll post them in a minute


----------



## Sash2588

I am 1 dpo today! Next week marks one year of ttc. I have PCOS and had 5 failed rounds of Clomid. I ovulated for the first time last month with an Ovidrel injection at CD21, but no BFP. This month I took Femara 7.5 mg, and I got my surge on CD13! I couldn't believe it. I waited till the next morning to do my injection as I wanted to make sure the line didn't get darker. Hoping for a Christmas BFP. Good luck ladies! The TWW is the worst part. Next month my husband and I will do our first IUI if this month is unsuccessful. Whatever it takes!


----------



## Dtrisha

Bottom 3 are from today. 930 am , 1145am, 230pm.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dinky

Hi sash and good luck! Sounds like you have had a hard time ttc bless you I really hope this is the month for you! That's brill that you got your surge so early, I'm jelous I'm on cd21 and my opks have just started to get dark but no positive yet :( the tww is hard but for me the waiting to o is the worst, I'm so impatient and it seems to take forever to o! This cycle is my first month using opks and I think it's made it seem even longer!
Dtrisha sorry your opks are still light, I think yours might come from nowhere and suddenly be dark!


----------



## Sash2588

Thanks, I'm so sorry you are having to wait so long! My cycles were at least 6 weeks long, and since I wasn't ovulating, I never got a positive OPK and just had to start my next round of Clomid. Last month after the Ovidrel injection was the first time I had a natural AF. I agree that the testing can make it drag on a bit. How long have you been ttc? What brand of OPK tests are you using? After having a digital totally break on me, I started to just stick to the FRER ovulation tests, which worked for me this month.


----------



## dinky

Well I fell pregnant by accident in July, I already have 2 and didn't want anymore so was really shocked. But then I had a mc at 8 weeks and ever since I've realised that I need to have another baby! I think I will regret it if I don't and I'll always feel as though there is an empty seat if you know what I mean? I had my d&c at the end of august and have been trying ever since. I think my cycles may be messed up for a bit. I'm using one step opks at the mo. Really sorry to hear about your struggles that is a long time to wait between cycles!


----------



## dinky

I'm totally thrown off now, just been to the toilet and when I wiped there was blood! I don't know of its ovulation spotting, just random spotting or early af??


----------



## CountryMomma

I see that yours has gone dark again dinky! That is a bit confusing lol.. light then dark then light.. hopefully you get that positive soon. And I hope the bit of spotting is nothing! Maybe O spotting? Dtrisha.. yeah those are still really light.. could still be a few days for you.


----------



## CountryMomma

I ran to Walmart and grabbed some cheapies, a super light line came up right away and got darker after 10 minutes.. I think I got a pic..
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1448752423.jpeg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel like there is something there


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah... I am not convinced lol.. I even convinced my DH to DTD to try and get AF going just in case and that didn't work! I always start bleeding after DTD if I am going to start AF. So... maybe Ill just be one of those people who gets a super late BFP this time? IDk..


----------



## dinky

I think I see something faint! I think af came 2 weeks early for me, I've not bled much over night but it is dark red not light pink. And I've got af cramps and body aches today :( I hope because I had a anovulatory cycle that the bleeding doesn't stay light and last 16 days again like it did with my last anovulatory cycle nearly 4 years ago! Thought i would have a shot at getting a bfp for Xmas but it looks like I won't, hopefully before new years though? That would be nice!


----------



## CountryMomma

Awe I am so sorry to hear that dinky, with as dark as your OPK were getting I thought you were going to O for sure! 18 DPO here and still no AF and still no obvious positive tests. Took a cheapie with FMU and there is a faint line.. But still nothing conclusive.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1448804419.jpeg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dtrisha

I think there's a faint line ?? Again hard to tell :(


----------



## Dtrisha

Still super light this morning at 940 :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, its super annoying lol. Will try again tomorrow morning I guess.. Yeah that line on your OPK is still super light, that is so odd.. I would think there would be some color by now..


----------



## CountryMomma

My cervix is still super duper high, like so high I can't even reach it well enough to see if it is open or closed. Hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yea I checked mine this morning and I can't reach it either. Ya I'm not sure what's going on with them. I'll test again around 2 but I don't think there will be much of anything :(


----------



## Dtrisha

Hopefully yours being high is a good thing. Fingers crossed for you ! I'm starting to think maybe I already ovulated? Maybe I missed the surge ? I know it's unlikely but maybe I'm one of them? Ugh I wish I had a good thermometer and woke up at the same time every morning.


----------



## CountryMomma

I hope so. I kinda got my hopes up because AF is late. I mean you could have missed your surge if for some reason you have just a short surge.


----------



## Dtrisha

I wish I knew if I Oed it not. This is frustrating. Atleast before when I had 28 day cycles I knew when I was ovulating :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, it would be nice to know exactly when you O without having to temp and all.. lol I guess I am lucky I get ALL the signs of O and I really think that tracking my CP and CM for so long it has helped me pinpoint O even without temping.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I don't get cramps or anything.


----------



## Dtrisha

This is the darkest yet!! I'm kinda excited now !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dinky

Getting there dtrisha!


----------



## Dtrisha

Ya should I test again today? It's about 1230pm here.


----------



## CountryMomma

Def getting darker Dtrisha!! I would say you are getting close if it stays darker.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm hoping it does. I'm going to test in a few hours. Hoping for the best.


----------



## CountryMomma

Cool, I hope it gets darker for you.


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks. When will you test again?


----------



## CountryMomma

Probably in the morning. Ill take a cheapie and see what I get, I have two FRER under the cupboard too.


----------



## Dtrisha

Hmm. I say take the cheapie first. Then if it's a little darker then try the frer!


----------



## CountryMomma

yeah, I hope I see something.. if still no AF or BFP by Thursday I will call the doc as that will make me a week late. DH knows that my AF is late and that I have been getting negative tests so he is anxious as well.


----------



## dinky

Starting a new cycle today now! The bleeding is a bit heavier now and there its bits of tissue/clots in it (sorry for the tmi!) It's definitely not spotting. Gutted as I thought I would be ovulating soon not getting a again! I'm wondering if the stress of temping and doing opks has affected anything? Told dp I have started my period 2 weeks early and he said I didn't think you were due on yet coz normally your a bitch for week but you haven't been lol! Af has caught me off guard, I've had no pms or any signs at all that she was coming early, my opks were so dark last night that I was convinced they would be positive today, instead there is barely a line there anymore!


----------



## CountryMomma

That is so weird dinky! I know a few months ago I got my AF 2 weeks early for one reason or another. I just can't believe that your OPK was so dark yesterday. So sorry AF got you so early. So you think it was a anovulatory cycle?


----------



## dinky

Thanks country! Yeah it must of been. No positive opk and no temp rise. I'm just glad it was a short anovulatory cycle as I know some people can have them go on for months!


----------



## CountryMomma

That's so odd, so how long was your cycle then?


----------



## Dtrisha

So I checked my cervix and pretty sure it is a little softer. And I think I got my first ewcm a little bit. Once I found my cervix and put it between my fingers it stretched a little :)


----------



## dinky

21 days! They are normally around 35 days so it's come 2 weeks early. It's weird for me I don't know if it's gone messed up from the mc or its stress due to temping and opks and that?! Hopefully this cycle will be a lot better


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha that's great hopefully you won't have to wait too long now!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm really hoping, I'm going to do one more test tonight before bed. But I feel so bad for you :(


----------



## CountryMomma

That's good Dtrisha! Always good to see EWCM lol. And yeah that is so crazy dinky that it is so early.. I have my fingers crossed for next cycle you have been trying so hard!


----------



## dinky

Thanks ladies it means a lot! It's so annoying that it's just come from nowhere. Yeah hopefully this cycle I won't be robbed of my tww! I hope tomorrow brings good news for you both, country I hope you get your darker bfp and dtrisha I hope you get your positive opk!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Thank you dinky. I will be updating for sure. <3


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky, I really hope to see something tomorrow.. I will be on CD 30 and have never had a AF that long since Jan of 2013 and Nov 2012 before that. So at this point I am like c'mon BFP or AF just so I can move on lol


----------



## Dtrisha

So I just took another test and there is barely anything there! :(


----------



## CountryMomma

That is so crazy Dtrisha! Maybe there is a certain time of day they are darker?


----------



## Dtrisha

Ugh. I know the best time to test is 2pm. But I thought since it was getting darker it would stay darker?


----------



## Dtrisha

I also had went to the bathroom a hour and half before that so maybe it wasn't concentrated enough?


----------



## CountryMomma

That could be that it wasn't concentrated enough. I guess I didn't notice that there was a specific time to test. I just always tested in the morning and at night. I just took another cheapie from walmart on a 4.5 hour hold and got the faintest line again.. ugh.. why can't it just be dark!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I have always heard that it's best to around 2. I wish I would of gotten my positive this weekend because now I go back to work tomorrow and have to try to test there so I don't miss my surge! Ugh whyyyy. 

Yeah that's strange it's staying at a faint line. How many days have you been getting the faint line ?


----------



## dinky

Sorry to hear your tests have gone back light again dtrisha. I'm thinking about not using them this cycle they cause to much stress I think. If I do use them I won't start testing till about cd18 instead of everyday from af. Sorry to hear about your line too country, how frustrating for you both!! My bleeding is still very light. It's defo not ad heavy as a normal period but bleeding can be light at the end of a anovulatory cycle I think


----------



## CountryMomma

I don't know what to think at the moment.. CD 30, still no AF, technically 4 days late. I have not had a 30 day cycle since Jan of 2013 and it was only the one month. Took a walmart cheapie this morning with FMU and nothing.. possibly a shadow, ill post the pic but I couldn't see anything that made me happy. I will be calling the dr today or tomorrow and getting an appointment.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1448887227.jpeg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm not seeing much of anything :( I'm sorry.


----------



## CountryMomma

Ugh.. so frustrating.. my cervix is super high and so soft i couldn't hardly tell the difference between it and the walls of my vagina.. (sorry tmi)


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that's usually a good sign. So that's confusing. I would go to the doctor I guess


----------



## CountryMomma

Its like the last few months I have been getting all these lines and then AF comes, now I cant get a line to save my life and no AF!


----------



## Dtrisha

:( yeah I wish you could just get bloodwork done


----------



## CountryMomma

I am, I have to wait until Thursday as that will make AF a week late. With my short AF I should technically be on CD1 today.. so they said they would do blood work since I have actually skipped a period. I am waiting on a call back to confirm appointment.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok well good luck. :)


----------



## dinky

Good luck country! I hope you get your appointment! Dtrisha have you done a opk today? My bleeding is a little bit heavier today so it's definitely af and not just spotting


----------



## Dtrisha

This morning when I woke up it was probably as dark as yesterday's. But doing another one in about a hour it'll be 130-2ish. Hoping for something a little darker. But I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## Dtrisha

Positive?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes, I have an appointment Thursday at 1030. I took a Dollar Tree test and a line came up right away, so I got excited and took a FRER and there was nothing.. I still don't know what to think.


----------



## CountryMomma

That looks darn near positive or positive, Dtrisha!


----------



## Dtrisha

Really?! That's so strange. Atleast you'll get answers Thursday ! 

Yeah so you think it's positive?! It looks like it.


----------



## dinky

Wow that's come from nowhere dtrisha! Definitely pos :) good luck catching that egg!!


----------



## Dtrisha

I BD yesterday and will tonight!! I hope I catch it !


----------



## fairycat

Yay Dtrisha, that looks positive to me!


----------



## Dtrisha

Ya say so excited !!


----------



## CountryMomma

I would say you have a good chance of catching that egg Dtrisha!


----------



## Dtrisha

I hope so. BD tonight for sure. Should we tomorrow too?


----------



## CountryMomma

I would just to be safe, i always had two days of positive OPKs.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok. Then hopefully a break. I'm getting kind of tired lol


----------



## CountryMomma

lol I can imagine.. what cycle day are you on now? Im just wondering when you might be able to do a Preg test! lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Cd20. So say I ovulate tomorrow ?


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I would say you will probably O tomorrow. I O'd on the last day of positive OPKs. So you should have a 34 day cycle, thats not to bad. So you should be 14 DPO on the 15th of Dec.. that will be a nice Christmas present if you get your BFP!

I am feeling really nauseous today and have had a headache all day.. my boobs are also hurting pretty bad. Don't feel like AF could be coming at all.. DTD again today and still nothing, DH said I had a lot of white discharge he had to wipe off of himself. Seems odd, first time he has ever mentioned anything. God.. I kinda feel like I could be preggo but just have no proof!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I hope I O tomorrow. I really hope it's a Xmas BFP and sticky bean at that. I don't want another ectopic :(. But just trying to be positive. 

But yes it's very strange that you are having all the symptoms but no BFP! Ugh that's so frustrating


----------



## CountryMomma

I have my fingers crossed for you as well that it is a sticky bean in the right spot this time! 

I am hoping that the blood test on Thursday tells me for sure.. though if it is negative I will be super confused!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yes I hope it's positive !!!


----------



## CountryMomma

I give up until Thursday.. DH asked me to take another test after a 4 hour hold so took my last FRER and nothing.. He is now convinced I am not pregnant and just having a wonky cycle.. So my hope is pretty much gone.


----------



## Dtrisha

I really hope not . I hope you are and it'll show in blood work. 

I took another OPK tonight and it's not as dark as earlier. Maybe I have short surges? I feel like I can touch my cervix a little easier now and I think it feels open. So hopefully I got it this month. FX.


----------



## CountryMomma

Maybe your urine just wasn't as concentrated? Or you could have a short surge. If your cervix is starting to lower you could be on the end of the surge.


----------



## ABmommy

Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind that I join. Pretty sure I ovulated today. Bd'ed yesterday before my positive opk and again tonight. Will try to get DH to do it again tomorrow just to be sure. Fx for my BFP this cycle!


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha keep on taking your temp just to confirm you have o'd coz sometimes you can get positives but not ovulate. Country I hope you can get to the bottom of it on Thursday, maybe you just ovulated later than you thought this cycle? It can happen!h Hi abmommy sounds like you have a good chance of catching that egg!!


----------



## Dtrisha

I haven't really been checking it because I have the wrong thermometer :/ bits not very accurate.


----------



## CountryMomma

So 5 days late, still no AF or any sign of her. Took two dollar tree tests today and think I saw a faint line on both.. Maybe. Lol I had two left so I just wanted to get them out of the house so I didn't test anymore before Thursday. Dinky, it's possible I O'd later but unlikely.. I have tracked my CM and CP through my whole cycle and the only time I had EWCM and a high, soft, open cervix was on CDs 8, 9, and 10 and then it went creamy on 11 and looking back at my past cycles I have always ovulated on the day it goes back creamy after the EWCM. I have not had EWCM or a open cervix since those days.. So I guess if I did O later I didn't have any of my normal signs.. And if did O later we probably didn't catch the egg because we only BD on CD 16 and 20 after my suspected O.


----------



## Dtrisha

Our bodies are so confusing. Ugh


----------



## CountryMomma

That's the truth..


----------



## Dtrisha

Well I really hope you are and maybe it's just a late implant or something


----------



## CountryMomma

Well on 12 DPO I had some spotting a couple times when wiping and my cervix dropped down and opened a little like AF was going to start and then later in the day no more spotting and cervix went back up and has been up since.. so I am wondering if maybe that was implantation? But even if I didn't implant until 12 DPO I should still have gotten a BFP by 18 DPO. Theoretically.. That was two days ago.. so IDK..


----------



## Dtrisha

Hmm. I guess just wait to se Thursday ? Will you be able to do blood?


----------



## dinky

My bodies going crazy too! Getting dark opks again and I'm still bleeding. Hope I don't o soon coz we haven't been dtd with me bleeding!


----------



## Dtrisha

So I've been kind of dull crampy/ heavy feeling down there. And also been very warm in the face. Hoping it's a good sign. FX !

Dinky. Keep us updated. I'm very curious


----------



## CountryMomma

yeah thats all i can do, is wait.. I am hoping they do blood work as there is a lab right in the dr office so its not like i have to go anywhere.. just takes forever to get the results..


----------



## CountryMomma

That is crazy dinky!! I hope you get a chance to dtd and catch your O day! I have been having a lot of those type cramps as well Dtrisha.. dull achy cramps.. I have had some today that almost feels like AF is starting. Also had some sharp pangs in my uterus. Cervix still super high and soft.. still neg FRER this morning..


----------



## Dtrisha

I tried finding my cervix today and I couldn't. Ugh. But yea I hope they do blood. They need to find out what's going on.


----------



## CountryMomma

Have you tested with OPK yet today Dtrisha?


----------



## Dtrisha

No I only have one left lol. Should I ?


----------



## CountryMomma

Wouldn't hurt just to see if the line is still dark or if it has gone back to faint.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok. I'll have to wait till I get home in a few hours


----------



## Dtrisha

Been having this cramp on the right side all day. It's not super bad just enough to notice. Ugh. But in pretty sure it's implantation


----------



## dinky

I don't think it would be implantation yet dtrisha they say it takes between 6 and 12 days after o for that to happen. Your probably ovulating today it can take 12-48 hours after a pos opk before you ovulate


----------



## Dtrisha

Sorry I meant ovulation. Oops.


----------



## dinky

Haha I thought you might have done :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah my bad.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country. I'm glad you told me to test again. It's still blazing positive! I almost wasn't going to BD today but I better make sure to lol. Can you ovulate and have a positive? I swore I was today with the right pain side form there today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dtrisha

So I don't think will BD today :(. For one I'm swollen inside and for two I think I'm having a allergic reaction to something. I haven't ate anything out of the normal though. But my upper lip inside is swollen and I'm freaking out because this has never happened befor.


----------



## CountryMomma

Wow that is very positive! Good thing you tested again! You will probably O either tonight or tomorrow. Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well and may be having an allergic reaction :( That is not good at all.. I would say you are probably good with BD if you did last night. Sperm can live up to 5 days so if you ovulate tonight or tomorrow you should be good. I would say that pain is probably from your ovary getting ready to release the egg.. i get that same pain every month. 

Still no AF and of course still no BFP, I have taken 3 FRER today because I am crazy.. I have been feeling really sick to my stomach and had to take a nap today, also my BBs are seriously killing me.. they are super tender under my arms and I just keep getting these sharp pains and they feel like they are on fire.. I have thick lotion like CM that I have always gotten with my other pregnancies and I am having a lot of sharp stabbing cramps.. I keep thinking that if I have enough HCG to have symptoms then why not enough for a test to pop positive! I want to stop testing until Thursday when I go to Dr but DH keeps asking me to test at least once a day.. I realized today that I am supposed to be starting my fertile week tomorrow! I should be on CD 7 already.. but no CD 31.. it has been exactly a month since my last AF started.. DH keeps asking me if I think I am pregnant and I just keep saying no because the tests are negative.. I just have no hope.. :(


----------



## hopefullys

Country can you get into the doctors today instead of tomorrow? It must be driving u mad all this waiting! Hope it's all because u got a little bean in there! X


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- we ended up BDing anyway. I wasn't going to but he was like isn't today ovulation? And I was like yea. So we ended up doing that. Which I feel better about now. 

And as far as your symptoms you sound super pregnant so I don't get why your tests won't show it doesn't make any sense why they wouldn't be getting darker. Hmm. You better tell them you want blood work and tell them I'm not leaving till I get it lol. So should I count today about 1dpo?


----------



## CountryMomma

Well.. Woke up to blood in my undies this morning.. :( I am rather crushed but shouldn't have gotten my hopes up with the negative tests.. I just wish I knew why my AF was 6 days late. I haven't been stressed or anything. 

Dtrisha.. It's hard to tell if you ovulated yesterday or today.. The only way you can really know is if your OPK goes back to negative.. But I would say you are probably ovulating today. Glad you got to BD.


----------



## Dtrisha

Hmm ok. Thanks. 

Oh no. I'm so sorry. I thought you would of had a positive for sure!!! Ugh.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah me too.. I think we are going to take a few months off. The past three months have been hell on my emotions.. When we start again I will probably go back to using OPK but I need to get my cycle back on track... Hopefully it doesn't stay to jacked up for to long.


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha I would say you will probably ovulate tomorrow with the blazing opk you got today, could be today or tomorrow though but I think your covered bd wise! Country so sorry you found blood, must be hard for you :(


----------



## Dtrisha

I got that blazing OPK yesterday evening. So I'm guessing I'm ovulating today. TWW here I come.


----------



## Dtrisha

I found this article on ovulation and it's exactly how mine felt yesterday. Mine today is back snuck away. So I think I O'd yesterday and not today. But that doesn't explain why I got that positive yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dinky

Oh right sorry lol been rushing around all day forgot where I am! If you had o pains yesterday then I'd count today as 1dpo. I'm still bleeding today not bothering with anymore opks till about cd18


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- it's fine lol. We've all got crazy lives. But yeah I'm pretty sure I did yesterday so yeah today 1dpo. 

Do you think you need progesterone ? Maybe that's why you're not Oing?


----------



## dinky

No I don't think I need that. I do normally o just haven't this cycle but I believe I had a chemical last cycle that has thrown my hormones off balance for a while, hopefully back on track once I stop bleeding! Cd4 today so hopefully stop bleeding by cd7


----------



## Dtrisha

Yay! Well good luck. Keep us informed for sure :)


----------



## dinky

How are you ladies today?


----------



## Dtrisha

Pretty good. TWW is dragging lol. How about yourself !?


----------



## dinky

Yeah it does drag but not as much as wto lol! I'm good thanks still bleeding :( cd5 today


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that's true ! Awh you're still bleeding?! I'm sorry. I'm sure it'll tamper off soon. Your body is still trying to get back to normal :)


----------



## dinky

Yep still bleeding, same flow as it was 5 days ago. Last time I had a anov cycle over 3 years ago I bled light for 16 days! Hope it's not the same this time! I think af started because I was checking my cervix everyday so I'm not going to this time


----------



## Dtrisha

Really?! That's strange it woukd do that. I do t think you can O on your period right?


----------



## dinky

Some people do ovulate on there periods but I don't think I will. I don't think I ever had either. When I had my last anov cycle I conceived dd2 the cycle after! I didn't o till later, about cd33 but I got pregnant!


----------



## Dtrisha

That's exciting then! Maybe it'll be a repeat :)


----------



## dinky

I hope so :) although hope I don't have to wait till cd33 to o again lol that's a long wait!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah and then waiting two weeks after that is crazy. I couldn't imagine waiting that long. This was my longest cycle ever and it felt like FOREVER


----------



## dinky

Nothing from country today? Any updates?


----------



## Dtrisha

Haven't heard anything ..


----------



## dinky

I was looking forward to hearing how she got on at the docs today!


----------



## Dtrisha

Me too. I'm sure we will find out soon. FX for her


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been MIA for a while.. Been busy yesterday and today. I actually cancelled my doctors appointment since I started bleeding. Still bleeding not moderately heavy today.. So CD 2. Not sure at all when I will O as my cycles seem to be all over the place. Glad to hear you ladies are doing well


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- glad to hear things are going ok. I'm surprised you didn't catch that egg! You BD just as much as I did !


----------



## dinky

Country sorry to hear af arrived, I'm sure you won't have to wait too long to o though. I think I'll still be bleeding when you o! Cd6 for me and no sign on the bleeding slowing down :(


----------



## dinky

Don't know where everyone has gone but it's gone quiet in here!! I'm on cd7 now and today the bleeding has got quite a bit heavier! I've had cramps for a few days but today they are worse! I just want to stop bleeding now so we can start bding ready to catch the next egg if I o! One of my friends had her baby this morning, another friend had a sweep 2 days ago coz she's gone overdue and my other friend is due on Christmas day!! There's baby's everywhere and I should be about 22 weeks pregnant it's not fair I want to get pregnant ASAP lol. How is everyone today?


----------



## dimmu

Hi Dinky! Sorry to hear you are having a tough time! Is that your 7th day of bleeding?:( 
It's tough when you're trying to get pregnant and it feels like everyone around you is falling pregnant and popping out bubbas. And it must be especially hard for you having suffered a loss this year. 
I hope the AF calms down for you soon, and hopefully you will have an earlier ovulation this cycle.


----------



## dinky

Thank you dimmu! How's you and bean? Have you announced yet or waiting until Xmas? Or 12 weeks? Yeah I'm still bleeding. Af arrived on cd22 for me which is very early, it started off light and has slowly gotten heavier which I don't understand. Normally it's done on cd7 but now it's like it normally is on the 1st of 2nd day of Af! I think it's stress as I have been stressed a lot. I'm putting way too much pressure on myself to get pregnant again ASAP but it's only delaying it with all the problems I'm causing myself!


----------



## dimmu

I'm good thanks, suffering quite badly with MS and all day nausea but hopefully that means the bean is doing well. I have my 12 wk scan on new year's eve, so will tell work in January. I'm too impatient though so have also booked a private scan for next weekend. I have some family coming over for xmas and even though I'm not a big drinker they would get suspicious if I don't drink anything. So may have to tell them then, another reason for an early scan!

How frustrating, your cycles seem to be all over the place! 22 days is very short, wonder what happened there?! It's hard not get stressed when you really want something.:( Would you consider taking something to regulate your cycle? I'm of course a big advocate of soya now as it seemed to have done the trick for me, but didn't you say you tried something before and it worked, mint or spearmint or something, or am I completely mistaken?


----------



## dinky

Oh wow can I see the scan pic when you have your scan? :) you could always tell family your on antibiotics for some reason so you can't drink? But it would be a nice Xmas surprise for everyone! Yes ms if definitely a good sign everything is going well with bean. Spearmint tea made me o after my last anov cycle which resulted in dd2, but I started drinking it just before af started so I'm wondering if that could have contributed to af starting early? I might try soya if I have another anov cycle but I've been reading up on the side effects and banging headaches don't sound very appealing to me lol plus I've seen it messed some people's cycles up! Of course it works for most people like you but knowing my luck I'd be one of the unlucky ones that never got a period again or something!


----------



## dimmu

Yes I can post a scan pic here! Two of mu aunts are coming over for almost two weeks so don't think I can stretch the antibiotic story that far. Also, I don't rally fancy many foods at the moment even though I keep feeling hungry, which of course makes things a bit complicated around xmas time...

I didn't have any side effects of soya but maybe I was lucky. The only difference was rather strong ovulation cramps, normally I don't get any. I think they say you shouldn't try soya if you are regular naturally, maybe it's those people whose cycles get messed up. I just thought as I was irregular anyway I didn't have much to lose. Might be worth trying the spearmint tea again, and I have also read positive things about softcups, I was planning to try them myself.


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey ladies. I'm 4dpo and just waiting here for symptoms to kick in I hope. I was 6dpo last time and had bloating. So seeing if that's going to show up soon. I don't see how we couldn't of caught the egg honestly. 3 days before O and on O day. I'm hoping I'm still really fertile after the metho.

Dimmu- congrats on the pregnancy :). Hope everything is well


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry I had gone quiet ladies! I have been very busy the past two days. My oldest had a Santa parade to ride in last night and have been trying to get Christmas decorations up. I am done bleeding already on CD4.. Very short period this time. My cervix also stayed very high during the bleeding which is super odd but don't really think it means anything. I am going to swing by the store today and grab a pack of OPK to see when I might ovulate this cycle as my last one was longer than normal. We still haven't decided if we are going to keep trying or take a few months off. How is everyone else?


----------



## dinky

Dimmu yey can't wait to see the scan pic!! Dtrisha I'm sure you won't have had any problems catching that egg this cycle! Let's hope for a healthy implantation for you this cycle! Country isn't it weird how our bodies suddenly decide to act all wacky once we ttc. Thank god yours isn't to much different from normal though, but that is one short af! Can your body have a word with mine please, mine don't seem to know what to do anymore!! I can't believe my bleeding is getting heavier after 7 days, this has never happened to me before I just hope there isn't something majorly wrong. I've been getting clots over the last few days but it's more like black jelly sorry tmi! It's so weird can't wait till its over and done with


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- I can't believe you are still bleeding. That's how I felt with my last period it lasted 7 days I never thought it was going to stop because mine are usually 5 days and done. I really hope you stop bleeding soon and can get back on track :) thank you for the kind words as well. I hope this is it. I hope we all get our BFP soon. We all deserve it.


----------



## dinky

Mine are normally 6-7 days, first 3 days are heavy then next 2 medium and them the next day or 2 are light. But this cycles been backwards, light for 3, medium for 3 then heavy today although it has slowed down now in the evening. Still quite a bit of blood though! Not leaking through tampons like I normally do. Yes we all deserve our bfps this month! I'm sure you and country will get yours but not so sure about me with this wonky cycle


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- don't give up :). I have high hopes for you as well. I'm sure you will O this cycle. Just make sure to BD as much as you can just in case


----------



## CountryMomma

It is crazy how are bodies can be normal for years and then just throw us for a loop! My AF is normally about 4 days so three isn't that out of the ordinary for me. I thought it was only going to be 2 days as I didn't bleed overnight between day 2 and 3 but it picked up again during the day but nothing yet today. That is odd how your bleeding has picked up on day 7! I have my fingers crossed for you that you O this month. I am going to buy some OPK today so I can start testing next week. My app has me Oing on CD 14 this month as my last cycle was so long but we will see! My fingers are crossed for you as well Dtrisha it sounds like you have a great chance!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I hope so. I'm trying to be hopeful.


----------



## Dtrisha

Been having this dull kind of a hey feeling on my right pelvic side today. Hmm


----------



## CountryMomma

That could be a good sign! :) My darn hips are bothering me so bad I can't hardly stand it. Not sure why they are hurting so bad. AF is def over.. No more bleeding at all today so that was def one of my shorter ones at 3 days.. Hoping I O early like normal and my cycle goes back to normal this month.


----------



## Dtrisha

FX for you. I've been gassy since 1dpo. But not as gassy today. That's really the o my symptom so far oh and white kind of tacky cm. when I check my cervix is all over my finger ...


----------



## dinky

When are you testing dtrisha? I'm excited for you!! Cd8 for me, still bleeding. Not sleeping very well at night and I've had horrible cramp in my left calf all day :( heard that's a symptom of low estrogen so going to have to keep my eye on that! If I haven't stopped bleeding by cd16 like last time then I'll have to go and see my gp. I hate this cycle!!!


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm not very excited. I just don't know if we caught it :/. I woke up and took my temp and it went up by lie .5 a degree and my face feels hot. It probably doesn't mean anything. I haven't felt any cramps or anything. No sore boobs either. Cervix is high and I had white discharge again on my finger. I was bloated by 6dpo last time and I haven't really felt that. So I feel like I'm out.


----------



## dimmu

Dtrisha I had a very full feeling in my lower abdomen during my two week wait, a bit like a full stomach but it wasn't around my tummy but further down. I also had no symptoms to speak of, the only symptom was the lack of pms symptoms. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Dinky sounds like you're having a horrible time with your AF. I hope the bleeding stops soon.

Countrymomma are you gonna take a break from ttc this cycle? Maybe your body just needs a month off to let that uterine lining to build up so that the egg can attach itself properly. I remember you saying your cycles are very short so maybe there's just not been enough time for your uterus to fully recover after that chemical or was it two of them in a row?


----------



## Dtrisha

Dimmu- thanks for your encouraging words. I don't feel anything today. I've heard some people don't have symptoms at all so maybe I'll be lucky at first? I probably haven't implanted yet if I'm pregnant.


----------



## CountryMomma

Dimmu, yes I believe we are going to take a month or two off to make sure my cycles go back to normal. I am wondering if my uterine lining just isn't getting thick enough for the little eggy to attach properly. Only bleeding for three days leads me to believe I don't have much of a lining. I had two chemicals Ina row so I am thinking that has messed me up as well. My cycles have been very short at 25 or 26 days so hopefully with this last one being 32 days they will even out at around 28 or 29.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- I hope you get back to normal. I hope to still see you around on here. You have really helped. I bet once your cycles go back to normal you will catch that eggy! 

Btw I have the back ache on the right lower side of my back. Anyone ever had this ?


----------



## CountryMomma

I am going to stick around and see how things play out for you and dinky! I am still having some weird things going on.. My BBs have been really really sore and my cervix has stayed high since my last AF, it didn't lower during this last AF.. So I am hoping things straighten out soon! I have had that lower back pin before both when pregnant and not pregnant. Right now my lower back and hips are bothering me bad.. It may be a sign but not positive!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I guess I'll just wait it out and see. I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## CountryMomma

soo.. just took this test because my boobs hurt so bad I can't hardly stand it.. wth is going on with me.. I guess I should have kept my Dr appointment thursday.. I am not crazy right, there is a line there? Please by all means tell me if I am crazy lol
 



Attached Files:







canvas.png
File size: 152 KB
Views: 10









ctp-85135-1449424357.jpeg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- I don't think I can see anything ??


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok, lol I thought I was crazy but I posted it on Countdown To Pregnancy and people were voting positive so I was like, what? I'm good with there not being anything there because I have been taking my meds and I'm afraid something would be wrong anyways.. just wanted to make sure


----------



## Holliems

Country I think I can see something? Not sure


----------



## CountryMomma

Holliems, really? You think there is something there? I am so confused.. a bunch of people are voting positive over on CTP..


----------



## Holliems

CountryMomma said:


> Holliems, really? You think there is something there? I am so confused.. a bunch of people are voting positive over on CTP..

In the second pic I thought I saw something before I even enlarged it. My first frer tests, hardly anyone saw anything but me.


----------



## Holliems

I am pretty sure I see a faint pink line!


----------



## CountryMomma

Looking at it again I see something in both pics.. I see something on the countdown to pregnancy pic.. It kinda smudged out when I uploaded it here. I just don't really believe anything I see lol..


----------



## Holliems

CountryMomma said:


> Looking at it again I see something in both pics.. I see something on the countdown to pregnancy pic.. It kinda smudged out when I uploaded it here. I just don't really believe anything I see lol..

I didnt believe me first line at 9 dpo until it was darker the next day. Whats the link to the pic on the other site? Ill take a look!


----------



## CountryMomma

Here is the link, hopefully it will work.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=489381


----------



## Holliems

Yea..I still see it. How many DPO are you?


----------



## CountryMomma

That's the thing.. I have no idea. I was 5 days late for AF when I started bleeding and bled for 3 days. My AF is never late so I was suspicious but kept getting BFN tests. So like I said I don't really trust anything lol


----------



## Holliems

How long ago was that?


----------



## CountryMomma

Just this past week, bled from Wednesday morning to Friday morning. It was light on Wednesday and medium on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Holliems

Hmm...Thats interesting. I dunno...When are you going to test again?


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, super weird.. But it's happened to me before with a chemical pregnancy so that's why I am weary of anything. I probably won't test for at least two days. I am going to start testing with OPK as well just in case.


----------



## Holliems

CountryMomma said:


> Yeah, super weird.. But it's happened to me before with a chemical pregnancy so that's why I am weary of anything. I probably won't test for at least two days. I am going to start testing with OPK as well just in case.

Other than when I Oed, I didnt get another dark OPK...I took one at 8 dpo. The OPK test was white but then got a bfp on 9 dpo. I think they work for some people, but it didnt work for me. 

Will be stalking for updates!


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh, I mean in case this line isn't real and I am actually going to O is why I will take the OPKs, not to test for pregnancy. I don't trust them for that. Lol I will keep you updated!


----------



## dinky

Country I see a line but they look like the ones you took last time. I think you should take one while you have af or up until you o just to see if the line is always there even when your not pregnant. That line always seems to be there for me too its heartbreaking isn't it? Gets your hopes up all the time! Holliems congrats on your pregnancy :D


----------



## Holliems

Thank you so much Dinky :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I am thinking the same thing dinky but this one was the old style FRER. I managed to find some. So not sure if that makes a difference. I am not getting my hopes up as I don't trust any test at the moment.. I will test again in a few days and see if it is still there. I am just so confused and emotionally drained.. It sucks TTC sometimes


----------



## Dtrisha

Feeling really hit in the face today. I feel like I've been in the sun all day


----------



## CountryMomma

That could be a good sign Dtrisha! I know when you are preggo your body temperature raises. I always feel hot though lol. At Thanksgiving I was sitting at my sisters house just sweating and everyone kept looking at me lol.


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm never warm in the winter. I can never have enough blankets and stuff lol. I know it's high in luateal phase so maybe it's nothing. I want it to be something


----------



## Holliems

Dtrisha, before I got my bfp my face was flush like I had been in the sun a lot. 

Country, Ive been really cold. Well...Ill get cold, then really hot all of a sudden. The past few mornings, I wake up super hot and go stand outside to cool off :laugh2:


----------



## Dtrisha

I hope it's a sign. I won't get a BFP yet since I'm only 5dpo today. But hopefully next weekend. FX


----------



## CountryMomma

Whenever I was pregnant with my kids I never got hot like everyone said I would except at night I would sweat something terrible but I was always cold too. I do the same thing, in the mornings I'll go outside because I am so hot!


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm almost so front if I would have different symptoms of I was pregnant because of having a ectopic. Like I'm sure the ectopic vs normal pregnancy would feel different?


----------



## CountryMomma

I am not sure about that. I think the symptoms would be the same because they pith both produce the hormones that give you the symptoms. Just with an ectopic there may be more cramps? I'm not sure never done any research on an ectopic before.


----------



## dinky

Cd9, still bleeding but thankfully not as heavy it's a light flow now. Hopefully will stop soon!


----------



## CountryMomma

I hope the bleeding stops soon for you dinky so you can get on with your cycle! Cervix is high and soft for me today and lots of EWCM.. so I guess I will be ovulating soon?


----------



## dinky

Wow country your cycles go by so quickly lol! Have you decided if you are trying again this cycle or not?


----------



## Dtrisha

Weirdest thing just happened. Went to he bathroom and my one nipple leaked some kind of fluid??? Not a lot but enough for me to notice.


----------



## Holliems

Dtrisha, I think anything out of the norm could be a symptom!


----------



## Dtrisha

I hope so. I've NEVER had this happen. But it would be doing this this early ?


----------



## CountryMomma

I know dinky! I am only on CD6.. I can't believe I would be getting ready to O already.. it seems way to early.. we haven't really decided if we are trying or not. We may NTNP.. if it happens, it happens. Will not test or worry about it.. I am just checking my CP and CM and not worrying about OPK or anything either.. 

That is odd Dtrisha! Mine always leak since having my kids but that is just something that happens once you have lactated I think.. not sure if it happens if you have never been pregnant before..


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah it's sticky and coming outf both now.


----------



## CountryMomma

Sounds like colostrum.. it could def be a sign.. like I said I never got it until I got pregnant with my first DS and now I still get it even when Im not pregnant.. I actually noticed I had some leaking last night lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Not sure if I am getting sick or what but I have had a headache all day and have been feeling sick to my stomach since I ate lunch. DH and I DTD this afternoon with no protection so I guess we are doing the whole NTNP thing.. Just going to take it easy and see what happens.. I meant to grab some OPK from the dollar store today but grabbed HPTs instead and didn't notice till I got home.


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh no. Feel better !!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Dtrisha. Still feeling sick to my stomach :(


----------



## Dtrisha

I wonder what's going on :/


----------



## ABmommy

8dpo today. Took a test. BFN. Going to see doctor today for my sore throat, ear aches, diarrhea(tmi sorry) and chills/extreme sweats.


----------



## Dtrisha

Abmomma - hope everything is ok ! Feel better :)


----------



## ABmommy

Thanks. I'm afraid they'll give me antibiotics and I won't want to take them until I know if AF is going to arrive or if I'm gonna get a BFP. She's due to arrive on Saturday.


----------



## Dtrisha

Tell them you might be pregnant


----------



## CountryMomma

Im not sure what is going on.. spent all night waking up with bad upset stomach, now my throat and ear are hurting.. feel like poo.. and still sick to my stomach

ABmommy - there are some antibiotics that are safe when pregnant so I would just make sure to tell them you may be and they can give you the right ones.


----------



## dinky

Awwww I hope your all feeling better now sorry to hear you have both been poorly! Dtrisha are your boobs still leaking? Cd10 for me and the bleeding has finally stopped!!! It was light flow this morning but now I don't need a pad or tampon :) but no bding tonight incase it makes it start again, will wait until tomorrow night now I think. I should (touch wood) ovulate in around 10-15 days time


----------



## Dtrisha

Yes they still are. And they barely fit in my bra nowlol they arnt sore just full. So I hope it means pregnancy. Also a lower back ache a little.


----------



## dinky

It could be a good pregnancy sign! If you do get af though (hopefully you wont) then I'd go see a gp coz I think that's also a symptom of a hormone imbalance


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I just can't imagine my boobs would get bigger with a imbalance?


----------



## dinky

Mine get bigger after I've ovulated, they just seem to fill out more! I've never had colostrum leak though, only for about 4 days after the birth of my eldest daughter. None after my 2nd. Have you asked Dr Google?


----------



## Dtrisha

Yes. Some people say they e gotten leakage and gotten a BFP. But mine are never full after O.


----------



## kerrymom

Hi ladies, I am now also in the 2ww, mind if I join you?

Long story short- Im am not TTC, but may have accidentally gone and BD right when I ovulated. I have two little girls, and I just took my IUD out 6 weeks ago because I hated it. Then the other night.... so here I am. It has been a couple of years since I have been on a forum and I have forgotten a lot, but I remember how obsessed I became with all the calendars, and charts and symptoms.

I sort of mentioned to my husband that we should have been more careful, but I have not told him that we were right in my fertile window, which I didn't realize until after. I am not even 100% sure about my cycle since I have only had one period since removing the IUD. I had a 35 day cycle before my second daughter, so I am going by that. I think I can test around December 15. 

I have been pregnant 4 times, with one miscarriage and one ectopic. I have also gotten pregnant the first cycle three of those times. So, Im a little anxious to say the least! I don't want to spill the beans to my friends yet, so I thought I would reach out to you ladies!

Thanks for reading that long post, if you got to the end. Sticky baby vibes to all!


----------



## CountryMomma

Evening ladies.. Feeling a bit better for now but night time seems to bring on the sour stomach.. So we will see what happens.. Managed to DTD again today with no intervention. Cervix was so high I couldn't reach it again today but I could tell it was soft and I have loads of watery CM with a hint of white in it.. My cycle is so off from the norm.. It's driving me crazy.. Not to knock down your hopes Dtrisha but my boobs are crazy heavy and full right now too and are falling out of my bra so it could be a hormonal thing or pregnancy, it's hard to tell. I have my fingers crossed for you. So glad to hear that your bleeding has stopped dinky! That's great news. I am not "scheduled" to O for another 7 days but I seem to be gearing up already..


----------



## Dtrisha

I hope your body gets back to normal soon and you feel better. It stinks when you feel crappy and not pregnant like you should be. :( 

Had diahrrea tonight. Kinda been feeling blah today. Hoping it's a sign. But hoping it's not a bad sign like before :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I wouldn't be so upset that I feel sick if it was because I had a little one doing it to me lol 

I hope that is a good sign for you. And doesn't lead to something bad like before


----------



## dinky

Hi kerry! Your welcome to join us :) not long till you can test then, you cycles might not be back on track yet anyway but I hope you get the outcome you want!!

Had no bleeding all of yesterday afternoon, so we bd last night and it didn't bring on no more bleeding :) so glad we can finally start trying again, just hope I don't have to wait to long to o this time or should I say I hope I actually do o this time!


----------



## CountryMomma

That's good news dinky! I hope you O and O early at that! I am exhausted this morning. Couldn't get to sleep until almost 2 am for some reason. I am very constipated blocked up for some reason.. Though I don't mind that as it could be the other way around with the sour tummy I have been having every night. It's so weird it comes on at night. I think a nap may be in order today. Haven't had a chance to check my cervix today so not sure what's going on there. How is everyone else?


----------



## Dtrisha

From this morning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dtrisha

Negative version
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dinky

Can't see anything but it's still really early! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Dtrisha

I know :(. I hope I get a line in a few days


----------



## Dtrisha

Also having white like sticky cm still. Breasts are still full and barely in my bra. And colostrum still coming out a little. I wish it would show already


----------



## CountryMomma

I feel like I see something on the FRER but not sure.. Could be seeing the indent. I hope it turns positive for you soon!


----------



## Dtrisha

It's just a answer brand. Will test again either tonight or tomorrow morning since I am impatient lol


----------



## dinky

Did a opk today on cd11. I've only got one left now until my next batch arrives. But I've been getting horrible pain in my right ovary all day so thought it might be ovulation pains. The opk is quite dark but not positive. I've also broke out in spots and I feel more puffy around the face with fluid retention which normally happens in the tww leading up to af so thats strange just hope it don't mean af is around the corner again!!


----------



## CountryMomma

I didn't even know they still sold those answer brand ones lol but they are the same as the FRER.


----------



## CountryMomma

I hope you O sooner than later dinky! That OPK looks mighty close


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I got a couple boxes lol. Hoping it's a star of something


----------



## dinky

Thanks country, I hope it happens soon I hate waiting to o. Dtrisha my profile pic is a answer bfp I love those tests lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh really? I hope mine turns out like hat soon lol Blake I really think I am. With my BB's the way they are and I'm bloated today. Hoping to see something soon. :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Not sure what's going on. Went to the bathroom and checked my cervix and I started bleeding ? Hm


----------



## dinky

Could be ib? How heavy is the bleeding? What colour is it?


----------



## Dtrisha

It's not heavy. I'm not sure if it is IB or not since I've never had it ? It's like brownish/red then went to like pink. It's barely there. I just noticed after I touched it I had blood on the tip of my finger. A little in my panties like one drip.


----------



## CountryMomma

Sounds like it could be IB or maybe you irritated your cervix while checking it. That actually could be a good sign as the cervix gets very sensitive in pregnancy and can bleed easily.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ugh I hope so. I'm not touching it anymore lol.


----------



## Dtrisha

I swear I see something on the bottom one but it is so faint. The top one was from this morning. Just using it as a reference
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CountryMomma

I hope that's all it is? Did the bleeding stop? Are you only 5 DPO? It is probably way to early to see anything. I don't see anything on those tests. Sorry :( I am not feeling good again tonight, bad headache and sour stomach again.. Idk what it is about night time that makes me feel like crap.


----------



## Dtrisha

No that's was the time it was take. 8dpo.


----------



## Dtrisha

And I haven't seen anymore blood btw


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh, ok lol I was gunna say. I got a faint but notice or line on FRER at 9 DPO with my DD so maybe there will be something there tomorrow!


----------



## Dtrisha

FX. I've heard great things about answer brand. I used two today cause I'm crazy. I only have two more left !


----------



## CountryMomma

Yup they are made by the same company that makes FRER so they are pretty much the same thing. I used them before but no one around here carries them anymore. And good news there is no more blood!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yea I bought them online. They're cheaper. It was like 10 for two and free shipping


----------



## Dtrisha

I just went pee. Had a little bit when wiped. Not much. Like orangish/pinkish


----------



## Dtrisha

So here's the update...

No more bleeding :)
Got up at 4 to pee then got up at 615 for work and tested like a dummy. And now I don't feel like I seen it like I did last night. Maybe because it was only 2 hours since I peed?


----------



## dinky

Hope it's not the start of af dtrisha, doesn't sound like it though sounds like it could be ib. Can't wait till you test again!


----------



## dinky

Could be dtrisha try and hold you urine in for 3 hours and test later in the pm. I always got darker lines in the afternoon


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm debating if I want to take a cheapie to work and try or just test later ..


----------



## Dtrisha

Negative version?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dinky

I can't see anything in the neg version can you upload the original?


----------



## Dtrisha

Just took this.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dinky

Can't see anything on that dtrisha sorry, but 9dpo is still early! You have about 5 days till af is due I'd day if your pregnant you would most likely get a bfp in the next 3 days


----------



## Dtrisha

I caved and took another. I feel like I pregnant but I wish I would get a faint line :(. I feel like it should be showing if I've had symptoms for a few days ? Or is it maybe progesterone just doing it ?


----------



## dinky

I'm not sure, maybe you should book a doctor's appointment and ask for a blood test? Tell them about the colostrum


----------



## Dtrisha

Well I'm getting blood work for something else tomorrow. But I doubt I'll get the results tomorrow because I believe they send them out.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I don't see anything either Dtrisha but dinky is right it's still early! I still have my fingers crossed for you. Do you have any more symptoms?


----------



## Dtrisha

BB's are a little tender now also still almost falling out of my bra. I also feel like my blue veins on my breasts age showing more. I feel like I'm peeing a little more now kinda like a full feeling down there


----------



## Dtrisha

Also kinda tired


----------



## CountryMomma

Those are all positive signs!


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh and my face is super hot again and red.


----------



## Dtrisha

Also noticed that I have two blue veins in my BB's that are always there but they looked brighter like almost easier to see today.


----------



## missi1717

Hi ladies! I don't chart but I observe my cm and cp to estimate when I ovulate. I believe I am 4dpo... really hope to have conceived this month. .. it would make an amazing xmas gift!!!!!


----------



## missi1717

Dtrisha said:


> Also noticed that I have two blue veins in my BB's that are always there but they looked brighter like almost easier to see today.

When I was pregnant with my daughter my veins were crazy!!!!! I felt like af was going to show any minute.... just like your symptoms. Baby dust to you!!!! Your symptoms are promising!!


----------



## kerrymom

I am 5 dpo, and this morning I got up and felt really lightheaded- I almost blacked out. Anyone else have this? 

feeling bloated, gassy, and breasts feel fuller. It's going to be tough to wait another week


----------



## kerrymom

I hadn't finished typing...

It is going to be hard to wait another week to test for sure.


----------



## Dtrisha

missi1717 said:


> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Also noticed that I have two blue veins in my BB's that are always there but they looked brighter like almost easier to see today.
> 
> When I was pregnant with my daughter my veins were crazy!!!!! I felt like af was going to show any minute.... just like your symptoms. Baby dust to you!!!! Your symptoms are promising!!Click to expand...


Yeah this has happened to me in September and I forgot if I had veins in my BB's and was asking my husband and he's like ya you always have those but I think I noticed them because they were easier to see. If this isn't a BFP idk what is going on with my body lol. It's making colostrum already. And my BB's barely fit in a bra now lol


----------



## dinky

I also had more noticeable veins with all my pregnancies, have you tested today? My opks have arrived today so I'll be doing one later :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Yes, bfn :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dinky

Still time left yet!! Did your bleeding stop?


----------



## Dtrisha

Yup. It only lasted like that day but I only ever got like one drop on my undies and then it was brown after that


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry you got another BFN Dtrisha, but like dinky said you still have lots of time. Have you tested with an OPK today dinky? My body is giving me fits.. My cervix is medium height and hard but wide open and I have hardly any cm.. Not sure what the heck that means.. Never had it be open during my cycle unless I was ovulating or on AF. I have also been getting a lot of cramps today and it hurt earlier when I sneezed.. I think I need to stop and pick up some OPK.. Just to see what's going on.


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel like there's a faint on the IC but not sure.


----------



## dinky

Do another one dtrisha and see what it shows! Yes I've done a opk and it's very dark but not quite pos yet I don't think!


----------



## Dtrisha

I will tonight. I'm out right now with fan. But I did bring one in case lol


----------



## Dtrisha

OMG that's almost positive !!!!


----------



## dinky

Let us know if you do test again tonight dtrisha! It does look almost positive it's just the dark edge that throws me off, it makes them look pos, does the whole test line have to be as dark? It annoys me lol


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm not sure. I would BD in case. 

Is it normal to get a positive at 11/12 DPO? Do I still have a chance. I feel super preggo. Ugh. I was up every 3 hours peeing last night. And now I'm tired like j could take a nap at 230pm. Hmm. I'm so curious. I just want to know.


----------



## dinky

Yeah you still have a chance, if that bleeding you had the other day was ib then it takes a few days for the hcg to be high enough to test positive anyway so you could get a faint either 2moz or the day after. I've uploaded that pic of the opk onto countdowntopregnany.com and they all say the opk is pos. I'm not convinced tho as the whole line isn't as dark. We will bd tonight anyway just incase. Dp goes on his night shift in 2 days so we only have tonight and tomorrow night to bd so I do hope I o soon!


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok thank you very much. Yeah BD while you can for sure :) you never know. I have my FX for you.


----------



## dinky

Just got this one, it's not a very clear pic but my phone wouldn't let me upload the clear one I got, kept saying the file was too big!


----------



## CountryMomma

Dinky that looks positive!! That would be great if you O early this cycle! We have DTD every day this week except Wednesday so if I O on time on cd 12 we may be lucky.. Will just have to DTD all next week too!!


----------



## dinky

I know it would be great :) thank you! I really do hope I o early, was robbed of my tww last cycle. Only thing is the past few cycles I have had ewcm everyday all cycle but I haven't had any since af finished, it's weird! But when I did get ewcm everyday surely that must of been from too high estrogen? Maybe my levels have gone back to normal now. Hope I can still conceive without it


----------



## CountryMomma

I haven't gotten any EWCM this cycle yet either except like the two days after AF.. I hope I get some soon..


----------



## dinky

I seem to be really wet down there sorry tmi! But no ewcm. What cd are you on now country?


----------



## CountryMomma

I was really wet down there until the past couple days. I am on cd 10 now.


----------



## Dtrisha

Anyone see anything on the bottom test?? I think I have line eye now lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CountryMomma

No, I still am not seeing anything Dtrisha.


----------



## Dtrisha

I swear there is something. Especially on the negative? Or am I seeing stuff.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dinky

I can see anything dtrisha sorry :( test again today!!


----------



## dimmu

Sorry dtrisha I can't see it either.
Dinky your OPKs look good, I really hope this is your month!!


----------



## dinky

Thanks dimmu just hope it wasn't a false positive! My ovaries feel so swollen today especially my right one. I used to get swollen ovaries when I took clomid years ago, and I've never had it since except these past few cycles after my d&c. I hope it's ovulation pains and it's not that the d&c damaged me in anyway!


----------



## dinky

Opks gone back to neg today So hoping I caught the surge and I o today! If temp isn't up tomorrow I'll be gutted. Still having major ovary pain so hopefully it will today!


----------



## CountryMomma

I hope you O dinky! I am not sure if I Od or an still waiting to O.. Probably still waiting. I had some pretty bad cramps yesterday that I normally get during O. I'm sorry Dtrisha I don't see anything on those either.


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel like I see it on the answer one?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dtrisha

Negative version
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dinky

I don't see anything on those either sorry :( when is af due?


----------



## Dtrisha

Monday or Tuesday ?


----------



## dinky

Still time to test pos yet!!


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm just getting nervous now. Cause if I'm not then something is wrong and I don't want that.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I don't see anything on those either.. Doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong just may not get a positive until AF is late


----------



## dinky

Are you still leaking colostrum?


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I still am. I know this probably doesn't mean anything but I took my temp vaginally and it was almost 100. It was 99.8. I feel hot in the face still today. And tired. BB's are still huge and leaking. And I've been really moody today. Anything DH does makes me annoyed.


----------



## CountryMomma

Well I def am not going to O on CD 12 like normal this month. My cervix is extremely low, firm, and closed and lots of thick creamy CM. I am on CD 11 so unless something changes drastically it isn't happening. Hopefully next week.. FF and my period tracker app on my phone say CD 14 so I still have a few days.. We have DTD every day except Wednesday and plan to do it every day in the coming week so we may have a chance as long as I actually O. With my AF being 5 days late I have a feeling I am still a little messed up.. May need a month to get back on track.


----------



## dinky

Yeah vaginal temps and oral temps are different. Vaginal temp is always higher if you want to start temping vaginally you have to start on cd1. Country sorry to hear you cycle seems to be out of whack thus month I know how that feels! Hopefully you will o soon just keep bding


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky, I sure hope things even out. I still have no idea why AF was 5 days late or what caused my cycle to get all screwed up.. O well, we will see. All those signs sound super positive Dtrisha!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I wish I would have. Oh well. My BB's look bigger today and it looks like I'm getting blue veins threw my nipple. And idk if this is a symptom but under my belly like my vagina area kind of looks swollen. And I also have like 3 pimples on my chin. I feel like I wake up with a new one every day now 

Country- you still have time to O :) just keep checking and BDing like you are.


----------



## CountryMomma

I have had crazy amounts of acne the last two months or so, something must have really thrown my hormones off.. Whenever I am pregnant my skin actually clears up and looks really good. But it could be a sign for you :)


----------



## dinky

Country I'm the same, never really used to suffer with spots but ever since I turned 28 just over a year ago I seem to suffer quite a lot! When I got pregnant in July my skin cleared up a bit before my bfp


----------



## Dtrisha

Can I post a tmi picture to show you guys?


----------



## dinky

Yes!


----------



## Dtrisha

So I just went to the bathroom and I could tell I was about to have some CM cause I had just woke up from a nap. Went pee and this is what happened. Do you think it's IB? Maybe the other day I just irritated my cervix? This as just strange when I wiped I didn't expect it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CountryMomma

I started getting more spots after my DD when I was 26.. Never used to have them when I was younger. My boobs are always my first sign of being preggo along with weird food cravings.. I always notice my boobs get huge and veiny and there is this weird vein that shows up on my side that is never there when I'm not pregnant.. DH noticed it when I was pregnant with DD and that prompted me to test. It is the weirdest thing. That very well could be IB Dtrisha, if it is it will still be a few days before you can get a BFP as it takes about 3 days after implantation for the hcG to get into your urine after implantation.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ugh. This is taking way to long. I just want to know :(. I have a half day at work on Thursday and I was going to make a appointment Monday to try and get in cause I thought I would know by then.


----------



## dinky

I agree with country, it could be ib, if it is you will get a bfp in a couple of days, if it gets heavier it might be af. Fingers crossed it's ib!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I hope it doesn't get heavier. I put a loner on in case. If AF starts I will be so confused


----------



## Dtrisha

Went to the bathroom again to owe and there wasn't anything when I wiped.


----------



## CountryMomma

That's good there wasn't anything else.. I hope it is IB for you. The same thing happened to me this past cycle though I had some blood on the TP when wiping on 12 DPO and then nothing else then started AF on 21 DPO I think..


----------



## Dtrisha

So I sneezed and had some again but there was like the tiniest clot. :( I feel like I'm out now.


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm.. It could still be IB.. Did you have any pinching or cramps today?


----------



## dinky

Had a temp rise this morning so pretty sure I o'd yesterday :) I'm finally back in the tww!!!! Nice early ovulation for me, just hope my temp stays up over the next few days


----------



## Dtrisha

My lower back kinda aches. I'm still bleeding when I pee today. It's kinda red mixed with pinkish?


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky in glad you O'd :). That's so exciting. I hope you catch that egg


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok so I took a frer and I think there's a line but I'm not sure if it's a evap/indent? It was there on time but I never trust these. But I'll show you both pictures.


----------



## Dtrisha

No filter
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dtrisha

Negative
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dtrisha

Black and white
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dinky

I think I can just about make a line out on the original one, but I can't see any colour. Those tests are crap for showing lines up. But it could be the start of your bfp :D so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm going out to get some others here soon. Like I can see it clearly on the negative. But I'm worried it's just a indent.


----------



## dinky

I'm rubbish at looking for lines on negative versions I can never see them unless they are obvious but I cam see something on the original


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok. I'm going to buy the two pack of frer that has the old version and the one digi. I have other tests but I know they won't show because they're 25 miu.


----------



## Dtrisha

Starting to think I'm not pregnant :( I have a liner on and I probably got about a quarter of blood in it. But when I go to the bathroom it is still like a light pinkish/red. But in my liner it looked like it was maybe a dark reddish color. Idk what to think.


----------



## Dtrisha

Also went out and bought the pack with the old frer and digi. Took digi and regular and digi said no and I didn't see anything on the frer.


----------



## dinky

Oh I'm so sorry dtrisha it's heartbreaking isn't it? It's torture waiting for af or bfp. Do you normally get spotting before af starts or does it come full flow out of nowhere?


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry to see there is still no BFP for you Dtrisha and that you are bleeding some more.. :( That is always hard when you are so sure and then turn out not to be.


----------



## Dtrisha

Usually not spotting just bam here I am. I haven't gotten anymore big blood just when I wipe. So idk. My breasts are so big though and now I have a blue vein going through my nipple


----------



## CountryMomma

That's so odd, I really hope it is IB for you and not AF.. Hope the bleeding didn't get any heavier overnight! I am "supposed" to O tomorrow. Haven't checked my cervix yet today to see if it is where it needs to be.


----------



## dinky

Any updates today dtrisha? Country I hope your getting close to o :) 2dpo for me!!


----------



## Dtrisha

What do you think of these. I feel like it's something super faint. I will take a frer later


----------



## Dtrisha

? Anything
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dtrisha

Or this ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dinky

I don't think I can see anything sorry dtrisha :(


----------



## CountryMomma

That's so odd, I really hope it is IB for you and not AF.. Hope the bleeding didn't get any heavier overnight! I am "supposed" to O tomorrow. Haven't checked my cervix yet today to see if it is where it needs to be.


----------



## CountryMomma

I didn't see anything on those either Dtrisha.. Sorry :(


----------



## CountryMomma

This is probably TMI but I am so freaking constipated I can't stand it.. I am NEVER constipated due to my lack of gallbladder and my IBS issues.. Something is seriously messed up.. Cervix is softish but not super high and still closed.. Also just lots of lotion like CM.. Guess no O on CD 14 either :(


----------



## dinky

It's strange isn't it how our bodies change when we are ttc! I hope you o soon country


----------



## Dtrisha

I swear I see it. Hmmmm. Well cervix is still really high. And all symptoms are still here.


----------



## dinky

Just keep testing dtrisha that's all you can do and maybe book a appointment with someone to see why your breasts are leaking and that. I hope you get some answers soon! I'm super tired today feel like I've got no energy and everything is hard work :( can't wait to go to bed tonight!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm going to call on my lunch and see what I can do. Im kind of worried. Not sure what's going on and want to know ASAP in case something is going wrong.


----------



## Dtrisha

Called my OB and talked to the office lady. I guess my doctor will be calling me back in 24/48 hours. I'm like really?! I don't get it. Told them what was going on and they were like did you take a pregnancy test? I wa like yea but I haven't often anything yet


----------



## Dtrisha

This is the kind of bleeding I'm having now...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dinky

It looks very light and watery doesn't it? Doesn't look like af blood to me


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that's what I've been having. So I'm not sure. I will be testing again tonight.


----------



## CountryMomma

That bleeding does look very light but its hard to tell if it is just continuing IB or start of AF.. if you aren't and you are having so many symptoms your hormones could be out of wack for some reason.. but if your cycles are regular there is probably not much they can do for you.. its so frustrating. How many DPO are you now and when is AF due?


----------



## dinky

It could be breakthrough bleeding, that's when you don't ovulate. Did you keep on temping after your positive opk?


----------



## Dtrisha

13dpo today. If my cycle is as long as last time it should be today.


----------



## Dtrisha

I didn't temp anymore because the one I have isn't the right kind.


----------



## dinky

OK have you done a opk recently?


----------



## Dtrisha

O actually did two days ago and it was negative


----------



## dinky

Hmm I don't know what it could be then, I'd suggest that if af does arrive then you could buy a new bbt thermometer? You can get them really cheap on ebay that's where I got mine from. I'm so glad I decided to start temping I feel a lot better knowing exactly where l am with my cycle. Didn't think it would work out too great with my terrible sleeping patterns but I just do the best I can and it's turning out OK so far


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok maybe I'll do that. It would be nice if it was IB and everything was fine.


----------



## CountryMomma

Its hard to say, if you quit temping I guess its hard to say that you actually Od like dinky said. But if you got positive OPK then its likely you did.. I hope your dr can shed some light on what is going on with you. Trust me I know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## CountryMomma

So I was looking at my calendar tracker and I had EWCM on CD 5,6,and 7 and my cervix was HSO on those days as well. Is it possible for me to have Od that early in my cycle? Have either of you ever Od super early? It just seems so weird to me that I haven't had anymore EWCM or open cervix since then and I am on CD 13.. the latest I have ever Od was CD 16 several years ago. But if I have another 31 day cycle then CD 15 or 16 would be an approximate O day. But I always get EWCM for like 3 or 4 days before O and I have none so I am just confused! I know its impossible to tell when I O without OPK or temping but I am just curious.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'll just test again tonight and see. Not going to freak out yet


----------



## Dtrisha

Doctor is calling in a blood work. Thank goodness.


----------



## dinky

Great news dtrisha hope you get some answers! Country I think it is possible to o early but I think it's very rare to o that early. But you could be one of those that have done! Did you bd around then?


----------



## CountryMomma

That's good news Dtrisha! I hope you get the answer you are hoping for. That's what I have been reading online is that it is super rare to O that early but it does happen. Yes we BD on both CD 6 and 7.


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks girl. She said if it doesn't show anything and I don't get a period then I have to go for a repeat. So will see what happens.


----------



## Dtrisha

Bfn again tonight
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CountryMomma

I'm sorry Dtrisha never a nice thing to see. 

I just checked my cervix again and it is high soft and open now and I am getting some seriously sharp stabs near my right ovary so thinking I may actually O! Still no EWCM.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah idk why I even tested. I just want to cry honestly. My cervix is still high. I can just barely touch it but I can't tell if it's hard/soft. I don't get it because I SWEAR I O'd this cycle. With the positive OPK and the cramps on the right side that whole day pretty much. And I was happy because I was going to be Oing on the opposite side of my ectopic and I had a great feeling. Now it's total opposite ugh. That stupid ectopic screwed me up. I had awesome cycles and everything.


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky what bbt thermometer do you use?


----------



## CountryMomma

Well I wouldn't get to worried.. Doesn't mean you didn't O just may mean you didn't catch the egg this time.. I know it's discouraging but you can't give up!


----------



## dinky

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/GTI-Digita...be-Easy-Get-Pregnant-/301365775039?nav=SEARCH

This is the one I brought. I'm sure they do similar ones in the us that you can get on ebay. Sorry to see that bfn :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Dtrisha, I have seen them at Walmart or CVS/Walgreens as well if you don't want to order it offline.


----------



## Dtrisha

I haven't been able to find the 2 decimal one.


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm weird, they have them at either the Walgreens or the CVS here. Can't remember which one. 

Thinking maybe I am Oing today. Having lots of cramps around my right ovary and my CM is sticky and almost non existent. My cervix is so high I can't reach it though. Here's to hoping!


----------



## CountryMomma

Have you tested today Dtrisha?


----------



## Dtrisha

No. Probably will tonight. But I've kind of gave up


----------



## Dtrisha

This makes me think it's my period now ... But it doesn't explain my BB's
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah that looks like it may be AF on its way.. :( So sorry


----------



## Dtrisha

Idc if it is I just want to know.


----------



## Dtrisha

I was Che king for my cervix and it's still so high. Maybe it's normal for me?


----------



## CountryMomma

That could be normal. My cervix never dropped down with AF this cycle, it has stayed high since ovulation last cycle. It did drop down a day or two ago and it was low yesterday afternoon, only reason I noticed is it hurt when DH and I started to DTD. But it has been super high for over a month now.


----------



## Dtrisha

I think I'll buy more ovulation strips again and a bbt thermometer


----------



## Dtrisha

So maybe I have a imbalance? Since my BB's are so big and leaking a little ?


----------



## dinky

It might be normal for you dtrisha but I'd see a doctor about your bbs leaking is it still happening? That does defo look like af and it looks like it's heavier today? I'd class today as cd1. So sorry :( 
I've had a bit of ewcm today, I know I've ovulated, I put it on my chart and it changed from solid crosshairs to dotted ones. Hopefully it's normal to have it after o I have before


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm wondering if I should still go get that blood work done.


----------



## CountryMomma

If it were me I wouldn't if you start to bleed heavier but you may still want to go to dr and see if you have some sort of imbalance going on.


----------



## Dtrisha

The only reason I want to is so that I know I'm not pregnant. I don't know :(. This is all so confusing. I've just never seen the stringy stuff or any clots like I seen the other day


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm going to buy ovulation strips and a bbt thermometer ASAP and just see what happens I guess. I'll go get blood work done to make sure and I guess make a appointment with a OB or should I go to my normal doctor for my BB's?


----------



## CountryMomma

I'd go to the Ob/Gyn for the BBs.. They would probably know better than the regular dr.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok. When she calls for the blood work I will ask her. Ugh.


----------



## dinky

I'm not sure how doctors work over there so can't offer you any advice on that one. But I am pleased to hear you are joining the bbt and opk bandwagon! I highly recommend it it's brill knowing exactly where you are in your cycle and what to expect next. I can relax knowing I have ovulated and i know a date that I could test positive!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah the OPK worked great this cycle but I didn't temp so I'm not 100% sure I did. I did have cramps but who knows. One day at a time I guess. I'm just super bummed that I can't do what I had in mind for my husband :(


----------



## dinky

Sometimes opks go positive but you don't actually o, that's why it's good to confirm o with temping. Ive gone really thirsty all of a sudden I've drank a litre of water in the last hour which is a lot for me. All of a sudden I feel as though I have been drinking salt water or something and I can't quench my thirst :/


----------



## Dtrisha

Irk why but I'm holding on to little hope that I still will be pregnant :/. It's still this light bleeding. I have probably a quarter size in my pad and bleeding hasn't gotten heavier. Ugh. I started to feel nauseous a little bit ago and achy pains toward the bottom of my belly and middle of my lower back.


----------



## dinky

Course you are its natural to hope and there is still a chance you could be pregnant! I did bleed with my first daughter for 2 weeks and it was light watery type blood but the bleeding started about 3 days after a good bfp and she clung on in there! 
One thing I've noticed about temping is that my temps are higher during the day too after o so I think that if I wasn't temping first thing in the morning then I'd still know. I keep taking my temp through day and I've been doing it when I first get into bed at night. Before I od my temp was around 36.1 - 36.2 and since I have o'd it's been higher. Just got into bed now and took my temp and it was 37.07!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Took another test... Bfn still. Ugh. I was hoping for something. Oh well. 

Yeah that's a high temp :) I'm rootin for you!


----------



## missi1717

Hi ladies... I have been stalking this thread over the past few days. Dtrisha, 2 years after I stopped breastfeeding my daughter, I noticed my boobs would leak milk/colostrum. I called my Dr and they did a full work up... pathology of the liquid itself, a mamagram and even checked my prolactin levels (my brother and mother both have benign brain tumors) . Everything came back normal and they said sometimes it is just physiologic (normal for me). 
Looking back on some of my posts on other websites, I noticed my boobs leaking before I was a mom/pregnant/even before ttc. 
Even now, my daughter is almost 3, I can squeeze milk like discharge from my breasts. 
My friend the other day had the same thing happen to her, and her Dr sent her for all the same testing. And she is 100% fine. 
I just wanted to tell you this to ease your mind a little. Go get it checked, but it is probably not pregnancy related or anything serious (breast cancer/ brain tumor) 
Sometimes our bodies are weird lol.... mine is a guess :) 
I wish you the very best and I hope you all are able to conceive soon. 
Af is due on the 19th and I am feeling very bloated and crampy.... took a test today (I think I'm 9dpo) and it was negative. I really wanted to surprise everyone on xmas with a baby announcement :( I'm probably out


----------



## Dtrisha

missi1717 said:


> Hi ladies... I have been stalking this thread over the past few days. Dtrisha, 2 years after I stopped breastfeeding my daughter, I noticed my boobs would leak milk/colostrum. I called my Dr and they did a full work up... pathology of the liquid itself, a mamagram and even checked my prolactin levels (my brother and mother both have benign brain tumors) . Everything came back normal and they said sometimes it is just physiologic (normal for me).
> Looking back on some of my posts on other websites, I noticed my boobs leaking before I was a mom/pregnant/even before ttc.
> Even now, my daughter is almost 3, I can squeeze milk like discharge from my breasts.
> My friend the other day had the same thing happen to her, and her Dr sent her for all the same testing. And she is 100% fine.
> I just wanted to tell you this to ease your mind a little. Go get it checked, but it is probably not pregnancy related or anything serious (breast cancer/ brain tumor)
> Sometimes our bodies are weird lol.... mine is a guess :)
> I wish you the very best and I hope you all are able to conceive soon.
> Af is due on the 19th and I am feeling very bloated and crampy.... took a test today (I think I'm 9dpo) and it was negative. I really wanted to surprise everyone on xmas with a baby announcement :( I'm probably out


Thank you so much. They're bigger too. Not just leaking. Did yours do that?


----------



## missi1717

Yes they used to... however, every since I had my daughter and starting my cycles again, I don't have swollen painful heavy boobs as a pms symptom anymore. It's rather aggravating bc 1. I am an A cup so the extra boobies were a plus lol. 2. Now it's hard to distinguish what is a pms symptom and what is an early pregnancy symptom. 
So to answer your question, 
Prior to being a mom, yes they would get bigger and leak... now that I am a mom, they just leak constantly but do not get bigger, heavy or even sensitive nipple etc.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok thank you that helped me feel better. It's weird because it's not a normal thing for me. That's why I thought I was pregnant. When I got pregnant in September it didn't do that but I almost wonder if maybe the methotrexate triggered it or something.


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry to see you got another negative Dtrisha. I am hoping I Od today, been having lots of cramps and cervix has closed back up. We won't be able to DTD tonight so hoping twice yesterday was enough. Don't think doing it today would really make a difference anyways since I have no CM and my cervix is closed..


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh well. I'm going to order my thermometer soon and O sticks. Back on the wagon


----------



## kerrymom

I'd still do the blood work if I were you. I had a pregnancy a few years ago and I had a very faint positive pregnancy test. A few days later I had some bleeding and my doc ordered blood tests to watch my hcg levels. They were not rising as they should so it was determined that I had an ectopic pregnancy. I was technically pregnant, it just never moved to the uterus and stayed in my Fallopian tube. If this is happening to you then it could explain the low hcg levels (not turning the preg test positive) the sore boobs and the bleeding.


----------



## dinky

Well 4dpo for me today and I think I'm out already :( my boobs have been sore since just before o but today they are not tender any more :( with all my other pregnancies I've always had really sore boobs up until af was due


----------



## dimmu

dinky said:


> Well 4dpo for me today and I think I'm out already :( my boobs have been sore since just before o but today they are not tender any more :( with all my other pregnancies I've always had really sore boobs up until af was due

Dinky don't give up hope yet, every pregnancy is different! With DD I got really sore nipples like a week before the BFP, it felt like my bra was made of sandpaper! With this pregnancy I had no symptoms at all, and my boobs only got sore after the BFP. xx


----------



## dinky

Thanks dimmu. I'm just so impatient I need the next few days to hurry yp and go by lol. Just looking at your ticker, 10 weeks already!! That's gone really fast hasn't it? Although I bet it hasn't for you lol how long you got now until your scan?


----------



## dimmu

dinky said:


> Thanks dimmu. I'm just so impatient I need the next few days to hurry yp and go by lol. Just looking at your ticker, 10 weeks already!! That's gone really fast hasn't it? Although I bet it hasn't for you lol how long you got now until your scan?

Yes it's gone fast although it still feels like the time is dragging lol!!! I will have my 12 week scan on new year's eve, something to look forward to! I had the private viability scan last Friday and according to that I will be 10 weeks on Friday only, would be exactly 10 weeks from my ovulation so think that's more accurate than the one the midwife gave me based on dates only. The little heart was beating well so here's hoping nothing goes wrong between now and the next scan! 

Here's the picture from last week's scan, not very clear but you can just about see a little arm and leg!!

https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/20151212_162423_zps9tco4hyh.jpg


----------



## dinky

Awww that is so cute it makes my heart melt! Congratulations so glad everything is going well with the pregnancy!! Can I see the 12 week scan when you have that done? Only asking because I'm quite good at guessing the genders from the 12 week :)


----------



## dimmu

Yes of course, as long as others here on this thread don't mind!! I didn't think you can try and guess gender so early on lol!

We'll definitely find out the gender at the 20 week scan, DD and DH both want another girl, I don't mind either way! :)


----------



## Dtrisha

kerrymom said:


> I'd still do the blood work if I were you. I had a pregnancy a few years ago and I had a very faint positive pregnancy test. A few days later I had some bleeding and my doc ordered blood tests to watch my hcg levels. They were not rising as they should so it was determined that I had an ectopic pregnancy. I was technically pregnant, it just never moved to the uterus and stayed in my Fallopian tube. If this is happening to you then it could explain the low hcg levels (not turning the preg test positive) the sore boobs and the bleeding.

Yeah hats what I had back in September was a ectopic :( hoping it's not that


----------



## dinky

You can if you have a trained eye lol! I do get it wrong sometimes. 3 of my best friends are all due to have babies this month, 2 have already been born and the other is due Christmas day. All 3 are boys but I got one wrong, it was the most girliest scan picture I've ever seen but according to the 20 week scan it's a boy. Would be funny if I was right and a girl came out lol! I guessed the other 2 boys right. And when I was pregnant and I was guessing genders in the pregnancy forums I got most of them right and I guessed on a lot of scan pictures! I knew my 2 were girls and my sisters 3 were girls. I love having a good look!


----------



## dimmu

Haha that's quite a skill you have dinky! For me those 12 week scan they all look the same!! :)


----------



## CountryMomma

So happy to see that scan picture dimmu!! I cant believe you are 10 weeks already! Time has sure flown by. The little peanut looks just perfect and I am sure the 12 week will look even better! :) 

I wouldn't give up just yet dinky, every pregnancy is different so it is hard to tell until you get that BFP. I know how you feel waiting, I am classing myself as 1 DPO today and it seems ages before I can test! 

I am fairly certain I Od yesterday with the cramps and the open cervix the day before. Cervix is tucked up super high but it is firm and closed and I have just thick white CM.. hoping we caught it this time!


----------



## Dtrisha

Dimmu- awh I love scan pictures!! I can't wait to have one one day soon hopefully. Are you going to find out the sex? Good luck :) 

I'm going to say I'm cd2 today? I ordered my thermometer last night but I'm not sure when I'll get it because of the holiday. Will just BD like normal this cycle and see what happens I suppose.


----------



## dimmu

Thanks Countrymomma and Dtrisha! 

Yes we will find out the sex, hubby and DD are really rooting for a girl! DH is really worried if it's a boy he'd be into football (soccer) as hubby hates it as well as most other sports, therefore he'd like a girl or a gay boy lol! Unfortunately I don't think we get to pick the sex, let alone the sexual orientation!:haha:


----------



## dimmu

Forgot to say good luck to you all, I really hope you get your BFPs soon!!! x


----------



## Dtrisha

Dimmu- yah I'm sure whatever you have it'll be perfect :)


----------



## kerrymom

Yeah hats what I had back in September was a ectopic :( hoping it's not that[/QUOTE]

I hope so too. It took a long time for my HCG levels to get down to zero. I was going in for bloodwork every couple of days for months. I was lucky to get pregnant again on my next cycle though. Hoping for the best for you :)


----------



## Dtrisha

kerrymom said:


> Yeah hats what I had back in September was a ectopic :( hoping it's not that

I hope so too. It took a long time for my HCG levels to get down to zero. I was going in for bloodwork every couple of days for months. I was lucky to get pregnant again on my next cycle though. Hoping for the best for you :)[/QUOTE]


Yeah I got lucky and caught it at 500 level and the one metho shot did it for me. And within 2 weeks my levels were 0


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm thinking his is AF. Put a tampon in to see for a few hours and it was pretty much full. So once I get my bloodwork done then I'll go from there


----------



## dinky

Did anyone have ewcm before a bfp? I can't remember if I did. But I've had ewcm yesterday and today, not loads but I've seen it a couple of times on tp


----------



## Dtrisha

I don't get ewcm so I wouldn't know ..


----------



## dinky

I didn't get any around o, only the last day of af and then 3 and 4dpo :/ strange. I think it's not a very good sign :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dimmu! That is great that you will be finding out the sex that is always so exciting. 

Sorry that AF has gotten you Dtrisha.. never fun to see the bleeding. 

Dinky - I never got EWCM before my last BFP only creamy CM and some sticky. I can't remember before my first two BFPs as I wasn't tracking. Not sure that it isnt a good sign though. Its hard to tell..


----------



## dinky

Thanks country. Just checked my cp and it's low firm and closed, also had a thick white chunk of cm like a tiny rubbery ball on my finger after checking cp :/ sorry it sounds disgusting!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thats the kind of CM I had, thick white nasty stuff! The fact your CP is firm and closed is good, the height really can change throughout the day though so thats hard to go by..


----------



## CountryMomma

Speaking of CM I just went to the bathroom and noticed a pinkish patch on my undies and wiped and had some pink tinged CM, could it be ovulation bleeding maybe? Is that common? I don't know what else it would be from.


----------



## Dtrisha

CountryMomma said:


> Speaking of CM I just went to the bathroom and noticed a pinkish patch on my undies and wiped and had some pink tinged CM, could it be ovulation bleeding maybe? Is that common? I don't know what else it would be from.


Not sure. Irritates cervix maybe ?


----------



## dinky

I'm having pains in my hips too tonight and mild cramping. It's too early for implantation though so maybe I'm imagining the cramps but inside of my pelvis defo aches like when af is due. I think ovulation spotting is quite common, what cd are you on now?


----------



## CountryMomma

I dont think it is irritated cervix as I have only checked it once today and I could barely reach it. I am CD 15 Dinky, thinking I am 1 DPO..


----------



## dinky

Not far behind me I'm on cd18. Soon to be cd19 as if off to bed soon :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Good luck girls !


----------



## dinky

Think I'll have a temp dip tomorrow as it's only 36.68 now and I feel cold even tho its not cold in the house and I'm tucked up warm in bed


----------



## CountryMomma

Nope, this is the latest I have Od in several years so hoping my cycle isn't crazy long like last month. I'm wondering what is going on though as I just went to the bathroom and there was more pink on the toilet paper. I never ever have mid cycle bleeding. I thinking though if I Od super early when I had EWCM I would already be 7 or 8 DPO so it could be implantation bleeding? That seems very unlikely though


----------



## Dtrisha

So I was like hey I'll check my cervix and it was soft... That's strange. I'm beyond confused


----------



## CountryMomma

Mine did that this cycle, it stayed soft and high through my whole AF


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh ok. I guess I'll jus wait to get results tomorrow.


----------



## dinky

Serious af cramps today, body is aching like mad and my throat is getting sore


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> Serious af cramps today, body is aching like mad and my throat is getting sore

I hear of aloof people with sore throat as a symptom :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh no sorry to hear you are so sore today dinky but Dtrisha is right it could be a good sign! My throat is very sore today too actually and my nose has been stuffy for a couple days. When I wiped this morning there was more pink CM on the toilet paper.. Super confused as to what it could be.


----------



## dinky

It could be ovulation spotting or ib if you ovulated early like you thought you might of. Have you taken any opks? My cramps have eased off a bit now but keeps coming back . mostly when I'm sat still it feels worse! Hope it's implantation cramps but it started yesterday so I don't think it is


----------



## CountryMomma

No, I never took any OPKs I forgot to pick any up before it was too late. It's just so weird I have never experienced anything like it before. I'm wondering if maybe my body is tying to compensate for my cycle being 5 days longer than normal last month.. Idk it's all frustrating lol. Just when you think you know your body. I hope the cramps don't mean AF is on her way for you dinky! I still have my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## dinky

I hope not either I'm only 5dpo! It is strange how we think we know our bodies. Then they completely change when ttc!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah it's like everything is just going crazy.. When I was TTC my last I didn't have any issues like this.


----------



## dinky

Just had a ibs attack :( I had one at 6dpo in my last tww so I think I'm out already. With my last pregnancy I had a weird ibs attack the day i got my bfp. We wernt ttc but it was that weird ibs attack that made me test! But this one was a normal one so can't be a good sign as it wasn't last tww


----------



## Dtrisha

What is ibs?

Just got my blood drawn. Now waiting


----------



## dinky

How long does it take for you to get results? Ibs is irritable bowel syndrome


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh no that's not fun at all dinky! I have actually had the opposite problem I have been so constipated this past week it has been miserable.. I never get constipated due to also having IBS but something was sucking the water out of me! Good luck Dtrisha is it usually a day wait for results?


----------



## Dtrisha

Depends. Usually the same day before she leaves the office. If I don't hear from her today I will be calling tomorrow.


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> How long does it take for you to get results? Ibs is irritable bowel syndrome

Doesn't sound fun :(


----------



## dinky

No its not nice! I've been constipated too, until the ibs attack! I hate it it's awful


----------



## CountryMomma

IBS is aweful, mine is doubly bad due to not having a gall bladder, blah.. thats why it is so weird that I am constipated.. my doc said that if it mine gets any worse it would be classified as collitis.. hoping that doesn't happen. I am really thinking maybe I ovulated super early like CD7 or 8 and that the spotting I was having was IB.. i have had a headache all day I cant get rid of, I have felt like I have had cotton mouth all day, my BBs hurt so bad it hurts to even wear a bra and whenever my shirt rubs against them or my nips it feels like they are on fire. I am peeing like every hour without drinking, I am so hungry but have no appetite and nothing sounds good.. and I have napped the last two days and I never nap.. I know I might be grasping at straws but its just so weird..


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- I hope it's a good sign. My FX for you :). They all sound positive ! 

Got my bloodwork it's negative. I'm ok with it just want to be tracking now to make sure I O.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Dtrisha, I am hoping that if I did O early these are good sign or if I didn't we caught the egg when I actually did O! Either way would be great! I just realized what my shirt feels like against my boobs and it feels like sandpaper lol

Sorry to hear that your blood work is negative but at least now you know.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah glad I know :) she said the coliseum could just be normal she said she's more concerned if it's leaking on its own and it's not so I guess I'm good there. 

Oh gosh sandpaper OUCH! 
When will you be testing ?!


----------



## CountryMomma

Well that's good that she doesn't think you have any hormone issues or anything.

Yeah sandpaper! It's super uncomfortable and I don't remember it ever happening before. Well if I ovulated on CD7 or 8 I am now 8 or 9 DPO today but I have read that a test won't read BFP until 2 to 3 days after IB so I will probably wait until Saturday and test then, if it's negative I'll just wait until when AF is supposed to show


----------



## peanutmomma

due to anti-rejection drugs for my kidney and pancreas transplant I am never constipated been checked for ibs a few times. But, as of yesterday I am constipated, shirts don't feel like sandpaper, thank goodness. But, sore nipples and hubby said this morning when we DTD again that they seem bigger today. Could be hormones I don't know. But, I have been bloated since Monday evening. I O on Sunday. I don't usually bloat, if at all, til a day before AF. So, we shall see qwhat's up. I want to wait with everyone if you all will have me


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah so just back to BDing once I stop bleeding ugh. I hate that my periods are so long now after. I asked my doctor and she said this might be my new cycle now and I might stay at 34 days UGHHH it's terrible. I wish I could get my 28 cycle back :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Of course your welcome peanutmomma! Ugh that sucks Dtrisha, I am wondering where my cycles will even out at they have been 26 days for over 3 years and then all of a sudden this last one was 32 days so I am hoping if I don't get BFP this cycle they will go back to 26 days..


----------



## peanutmomma

has anyone had a headache that nothing fixes while on TWW and wound up BFP


----------



## CountryMomma

I can't say that I remember having one when it led to a BFP but I have had a headache every day this week and woke up with one today that I just cannot get rid of.


----------



## peanutmomma

CountryMomma said:


> I can't say that I remember having one when it led to a BFP but I have had a headache every day this week and woke up with one today that I just cannot get rid of.

That was one thing that I hated with my daughter was I felt ill, so sleepy and a headache that wouldn't go away. Added with everything else, a weeklater BFP and I have a headache again that nothing helps. But I have had a few of them since then and now and they just one day stopped. So, who knows I think I am just stretching now. :blush: I need to stop trying to over think things and just wait I am way to early in the game to think like this.


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh it's alright we all do it lol Morning sickness always starts pretty early for me so I am not looking forward to that at all, I never had it with my first but with my second two I had it bad. Lost about 20lbs in the first 12 weeks with both.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- yeah I thought maybe I was stopping today but nope still bleeding. Ugh. I hate periods lol. Just waiting like always. Waiting to I waiting TWW. Is anything ever easy?


----------



## CountryMomma

Lol if it was easy it wouldn't be worth it :)


----------



## Dtrisha

TRUE! I just don't get how people get it to happen so accidental and it's like boom they're pregnant. And I'm here just waiting for it to be moly time. 

Sorry I'm just a little upset tonight :(. I just want to have a child.


----------



## CountryMomma

I have been fortunate enough that all mine have been fairly easy.. The first was an oops, second was actually a miscarriage and then fell pregnant with DS2 about 3 months later. DD I had 2 chemicals and it took about 7 months to fall pregnant with her so it seems to be getting harder as time goes on and with each child. It used to be DH just looked at me and I got pregnant now it actually takes work lol I can imagine you want a child so bad! I know how badly I wanted a daughter it drove me mad!


----------



## dinky

Awww so sorry dtrisha I remember that feeling well. I tried 7 years for my first daughter and not once got pregnant not even a chemical. It was only once I'd had a laproscopy for my endometriosis that I was able to conceive! Atleasr you know you can get pregnant, now it's just a matter of time you will get pregnant again, it takes healthy couples on average a year to get pregnant. Remember even if bd timing is right and you catch that egg, there's only a 20% chance of it sticking each cycle. All you can do is try not to stress too much as stress makes it even harder (easier said than done I know) but one day you will get your bfp! Look forward to it :)
6dpo for me. Having signs that af is on her way, got a spot on my chin and I'm very *windy* today lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

Well either 3 DPO or 10 DPO for me. The sandpaper feeling on my nips isnt as bad today but they are still pretty tender, have been having cramping feeling since DTD last night, it even seemed like that area was tender when I tried to sleep on my stomach last night. My face has finally cleared up! Just one or two spots, but no more full face acne. That also may be a good sign because I have great skin while pregnant. I haven't been able to sleep the past two nights and have been exhausted, if I am 10 DPO AF will be due on the 22nd if only 3 then AF is due on the 30th. I think I may test tomorrow and see what happens.. if not Ill wait till X-mas.


----------



## dinky

Sounds good country! My skin also seems more clearer than normal. I have a spot on my chin but that's it, normally I have them on my forehead but touch wood I haven't got any there yet! Let us know if you test 2moz :) but try and stay clear of the ones that give you faint lines lol


----------



## CountryMomma

I will def let you know if I test tomorrow! I don't trust FRER anymore.. think I will stick with the .88 from Walmart.. might order some offline. But I def have my fingers and toes crossed! I feel like my uterus is swollen today, like it is pushing out.. I know its not big enough to feel like that yet but it does!


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- can't wait to see your test!


----------



## CountryMomma

I am hoping there is something tomorrow! I took a FRER with SMU and there was a faint line that was only really visible after about 30 minutes, I don't trust FRER but this line looks pink.. still not convinced but maybe?
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1450454787.jpeg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm pretty sure I see it! FX!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Dtrisha! I hope its real! My throat has started to get really sore and my lips are super dry and cracked, could be the weather but could be early preg.. CP is high and very soft, closed up tight. Watery, creamy CM. I am sooo thirsty! Still very crampy and sore feeling in my uterus. Very odd feeling I haven't felt since I was pregnant with DD.. here's to hoping!


----------



## dinky

I can see a line country! I've held off testing today so will take another one tomorrow at 7dpo :) not holding out for a bfp tho I know it's still early


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay! I'm glad you can see it! Lol That would be cool if you got a BFP at 7 DPO but that is still early.


----------



## dinky

Yeah 7dpo is still very early! Let's hope your line gets darker instead of staying the same again!


----------



## peanutmomma

FX for your line to get darker


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm so excited! Got my bbt thermometer today :) so what happens if I don't wake up at the same exact time ? Because I rarely sleep all night. I'm usually up atleast once to pee


----------



## peanutmomma

so, hardly any CM today and thicker. Hope that is not a bad sign


----------



## Dtrisha

Peanut- what cd are you?


----------



## peanutmomma

Dtrisha said:


> Peanut- what cd are you?

I am 5DPO today. now, I just went to the bathroom again and now it is slippery and clear. So, no clue


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky I sure hope it gets darker.. 4 chemicals in a row would break me. Yay Dtrisha! Glad you got your thermometer, I know noting about temping so I am no help there. Peanut, CM isn't always a sign of anything it changes so much it really useless as a preg sign. Don't get sad!


----------



## Dtrisha

I agree with country. I wouldn't count it as pregnant or not with CM. mines always different it seems like


----------



## CountryMomma

Well my constipation has been resolved but has moved to the other end of the spectrum and I now have diarrhea! Ugh.. I can't win lol feel like I am getting a cold, stuffed up nose, drainage, sore throat. Napped again today and falling asleep now.. This is very unusual for me.


----------



## CountryMomma

Peanut - the only time CM really matters is during your fertile time. Some woman have an increase in CM during pregnancy, mine increases a lot during preg but usually a few weeks in.


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha just try and stick to the same time. If you wake a few hours earlier then take your temp and adjust it at www.whenmybaby.com if you manage to fall back to sleep then retake it at the usual time, that's what I do


----------



## peanutmomma

CountryMomma said:


> Peanut - the only time CM really matters is during your fertile time. Some woman have an increase in CM during pregnancy, mine increases a lot during preg but usually a few weeks in.

yeah I remember mine did increas with DD but I was well into pregnancy. I just don't remember if I had times where it was not much then hours later water like.


----------



## dinky

Urgh another painful ibs attack tonight :(


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- if I get up anywhere between 3-5 to pee does it make that huge if a difference? Like if I track at 3 one day then 4 the next as long as I have 3 hours of sleep or longer it's good right ?


----------



## CountryMomma

Oooo I just took this test becasuse I was bored and had to pee.. my pee was almost clear it was so diluted but this popped up at about 5 minutes and photo was taken at 10!! I can't wait to test with FMU!!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1450495520.jpeg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha I think it does make a difference, not massive but I if I take my temp more than half a hour later are earlier there's normally quite a difference specially if there's 2 hours difference. It's easy to adjust though only takes a minute. Country I do see a faint line but still looks like it's always done! Is there any chance you could have naturally higher hcg levels than normal? I know most people have about 2miu in there system


----------



## peanutmomma

country= hope you get that BFP soon


----------



## CountryMomma

You think dinky? Hmm it seemed darker than the others I had taken. Well here is today's with FMU seems much more of a line and a bit darker then yesterday but I am not surprised that is isn't a lot darker as its only been about 10 hours since I took the last one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CountryMomma

Here is another one. Nvm this ones kinda crappy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dtrisha

I don't know where to go on that site. There's a lot lol


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha is this any help? https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php 

Country I think I see something very faint in the first one but not the second.

I took a test today, bfn :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah that second pic is a bad one but I couldn't see until it was uploaded then I couldn't delete it lol. I compared my test this morning to last night and it is def darker, this is the first time I have ever seen any progression.. I am still not optimistic as I started spotting again but we will see. Sorry you got a BFN dinky, how many DPO are you now?


----------



## dinky

Only 7dpo. That's great that you can see a progression! Hopefully this is it for you!! :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Ah, well you are still super early! I sure hope this is it.. If the bleeding increases I will be making an appointment with my dr to see what is going on.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am feeling incredibly nauseous today, extremely tired but can't sleep at night and napping during the day. BBs are getting very sore and have woke up three days in a row with a headache. I eat a meal and feel full very fast and then an hour later I am hungry again.. Feeling like crap to sum it up! Lol


----------



## peanutmomma

I feel like I am about to start AF any moment. Yet, AF is not due til the 27th


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- I can't see anything, sorry :(. I hope you feel better ! Will you be using anymore frer ? Or stick with Walmart cheapies. I hope it gets darker for you soon :) 

Got my OPK's in the mail today. I will start taking them at 10 DPO. Also going to be doing the SMEP this month. I hear awesome success stories on it.


----------



## CountryMomma

Nah, I kinda gave up on FRER lol. They passed me off to many times and the cheap ones work just fine. If once I get a nice line on the cheap ones I may buy a FRER just to see the line lol. Glad you got your OPKs! That's always good to have and I have also heard good things about SMEP, I hope it works for you. DH and I did try gender swaying for a little bit when we were trying for DD, then ended up getting pregnant with her the month we didn't try to sway.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah will see if it works :) can't hurt to try. 

Yeah I bought more IC's so I will use them. If I start seeing a good line as well ill buy a frer as well. But they're expensive. And to many indents and stuff


----------



## dinky

Had a massive sugar crash earlier hoping it's a good sign as that's one thing I remember about my last pregnancy! Although boobs aren't as sore as they should be so that's not a good sign


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- I have my fingers crossed for you :) don't give up till you see AF ! I have high hopes for you and country <3


----------



## peanutmomma

fx dinky


----------



## dinky

I took a test, bfn :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Awe sorry dinky, but you still got lots of time!


----------



## dinky

Thanks country but not feeling very positive for this cycle. These tests are cruel because when you take a pic it looks like there's a faint line there but it's always there. Can't see it irl.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah the dollar store tests are like that. They always have a shadow of a line on them when you take a pic.


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- you're still early!! Don't ode out on hope just yet :). I know it's hard. I wish I could take my own advice lol


----------



## dinky

I know it's easy to give out advice until your in the tww and you go crazy yourself lol. I know the only thing I can do is wait and keep testing but I hate all this waiting! Why does it take so long??


----------



## CountryMomma

Lol it's all good dinky we are all the same in the tww! It would be nice if it was a one week wait! Or you knew instantly.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I wish it was like 24 hours and you knew. It's torture having to wait so long but once you get the BFP it'll all be worth it. I've been working out lately and trying to eat better. Hoping it'll help in fertility. If I don't get BFP this month I think I'll buy preseed. I hear wonders about it.


----------



## peanutmomma

Dtrisha said:


> Yeah I wish it was like 24 hours and you knew. It's torture having to wait so long but once you get the BFP it'll all be worth it. I've been working out lately and trying to eat better. Hoping it'll help in fertility. If I don't get BFP this month I think I'll buy preseed. I hear wonders about it.

I used preseen and the third time we had sex... BFP


----------



## Dtrisha

peanutmomma said:


> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I wish it was like 24 hours and you knew. It's torture having to wait so long but once you get the BFP it'll all be worth it. I've been working out lately and trying to eat better. Hoping it'll help in fertility. If I don't get BFP this month I think I'll buy preseed. I hear wonders about it.
> 
> I used preseen and the third time we had sex... BFPClick to expand...

Oh yea? Yeah I'm going to try SMEG this month and if no BFO then ordering preseed. I don't get any EWCM so I bet it would help


----------



## dinky

It's annoying! I only have 3 ics left and a frer. Ordered some more ics off the Internet it says they should be here 22nd -24th December. I hope so coz they won't deliver till after boxing day! I need more tests lol its killing me only testing once a day! I try to wait till as late in the day as I can as that's when my lines are stronger


----------



## peanutmomma

Dtrisha said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I wish it was like 24 hours and you knew. It's torture having to wait so long but once you get the BFP it'll all be worth it. I've been working out lately and trying to eat better. Hoping it'll help in fertility. If I don't get BFP this month I think I'll buy preseed. I hear wonders about it.
> 
> I used preseen and the third time we had sex... BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yea? Yeah I'm going to try SMEG this month and if no BFO then ordering preseed. I don't get any EWCM so I bet it would helpClick to expand...

I was a type 1 Diabetic at the time, I say was because since transplant I am no longer. Anyways, I hardly had any CM ever so, it helps for sex and keeps sperms sticking in there. I believe the success rate for preseed is like 89% or 93%


----------



## peanutmomma

all these ladies testing makes me want to test.


----------



## CountryMomma

I have been trying to eat better and loose some weight as well. It always seemed that as soon as I started to work out and loose weight I got pregnant with my other three, not sure if it was due to losing the weight or because I was looking better and me and DH were together a lot more lol. After DD I told DH I wasn't going to try and lose weight anymore because whenever I did I got pregnant! Lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Haha. Yeah I hope it works. I told myself even if it's just 2 times a week it's better than nothing it's addicting for me. I wish I could do it more but with my work schedule it's pretty hard. So right now I'm sticking to Saturday and Sunday mornings and if i have time during he week then awesome. 

Peanut/ wow I didn't know the success rate was that high! Makes me want to order it now. How did you use it ? Some people say to put it in like 20 min before DTD? and they say not to use as much as recommended because it's to much.


----------



## Holliems

I didn't use the Preseed this month BUT I used a Softcup the day before O. Wore it over night.


----------



## peanutmomma

Dtrisha said:


> Haha. Yeah I hope it works. I told myself even if it's just 2 times a week it's better than nothing it's addicting for me. I wish I could do it more but with my work schedule it's pretty hard. So right now I'm sticking to Saturday and Sunday mornings and if i have time during he week then awesome.
> 
> Peanut/ wow I didn't know the success rate was that high! Makes me want to order it now. How did you use it ? Some people say to put it in like 20 min before DTD? and they say not to use as much as recommended because it's to much.

Yeah recommended is a full applicator full. It comes with the lube and an applicator. I used almost half as much. The whole amount is slippery and sloppy. LOL I inserted it 15 minutes prior, so enough time for foreplay. Them we just DTD. Also, where are you located? I bought it for $12 at Walgreens


----------



## Dtrisha

peanutmomma said:


> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Haha. Yeah I hope it works. I told myself even if it's just 2 times a week it's better than nothing it's addicting for me. I wish I could do it more but with my work schedule it's pretty hard. So right now I'm sticking to Saturday and Sunday mornings and if i have time during he week then awesome.
> 
> Peanut/ wow I didn't know the success rate was that high! Makes me want to order it now. How did you use it ? Some people say to put it in like 20 min before DTD? and they say not to use as much as recommended because it's to much.
> 
> Yeah recommended is a full applicator full. It comes with the lube and an applicator. I used almost half as much. The whole amount is slippery and sloppy. LOL I inserted it 15 minutes prior, so enough time for foreplay. Them we just DTD. Also, where are you located? I bought it for $12 at WalgreensClick to expand...

Do you insert it and then just lay there ? Cause I would assume when you get up it would come out? I live in Michigan.


----------



## CountryMomma

I usually take my dog for a walk everyday when it isn't freezing, I literally live across the street from the gym but can't seem to get my butt in there lol. Diet is usually the hardest part for me. I have heard a lot of good things about preseed as well. I have never used it as I dint have an issue with CM but I hope it works for you!


----------



## peanutmomma

Dtrisha- No I just inserted it and proceeded with foreplay and all was well when we DTD. I wouldn't recommend doing jumping jacks LOL but since the applicator goes in pretty far I think a few moments of being upright won't hurt. Plus, it is sold as lube so it doesn't hurt it if it leaks some. Yeah, it is in a white box with blue writing a happy couple on the front. In the feminine products isle there are two sizes, the regular size and then the larger amount. We just went with the larger amount too see if it would work. As a matter of fact I still have most of it left. So, if this cycle doesn't end in BFP. then, when we are actually prepared to try again, as this time just happened to work out I was O. We will use it again.


----------



## Dtrisha

peanutmomma said:


> Dtrisha- No I just inserted it and proceeded with foreplay and all was well when we DTD. I wouldn't recommend doing jumping jacks LOL but since the applicator goes in pretty far I think a few moments of being upright won't hurt. Plus, it is sold as lube so it doesn't hurt it if it leaks some. Yeah, it is in a white box with blue writing a happy couple on the front. In the feminine products isle there are two sizes, the regular size and then the larger amount. We just went with the larger amount too see if it would work. As a matter of fact I still have most of it left. So, if this cycle doesn't end in BFP. then, when we are actually prepared to try again, as this time just happened to work out I was O. We will use it again.

Awesome thank you! There's one on my way home from work so I think I will just stop tomorrow ! I think I'll use it as I get closer to O. Can't hurt :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Not sure what is going on here, still spotting, it hasn't gotten any heavier but it has been going on for 5 days now on and off. It is just pink on the TP but nothing like this has never happened to me. It is so out of the ordinary I am thinking maybe it is a sign of pregnancy? Nothing has changed in my life, no stress, no new Meds, no extreme weight changes, I just cannot figure it out.. Any of you ladies ever had mid cycle bleeding like this?


----------



## peanutmomma

sorry Country but I have not. My sister had it off and on for the first trimester with her youngest whom is now 4. So, maybe it is a good sign. She spotted though because the placenta grew over her cervix. So, if you don't get regular AF and if you keep getting faint BFP then see a doc. FX for you


----------



## CountryMomma

I haven't taken a test today so not sure how the line is looking.. Kinda scared it will just go away.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- I'm thinking it is IB? That's the only thing I could think of. But I'm not a doctor either lol. When are you testing next? I really hope it gets darker FX!!!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

So, I feel like AF has started and keep checking. But, it has just been lots of clear slippery CM. But, man o man do I have cramps.


----------



## CountryMomma

It's could be IB I suppose.. But have you ever heard of it lasting for 5 days? I just took another test and the line is still there but doesn't seem any darker. Maybe my HcG is just climbing slowly due to the spotting? IDk.. I am going to call my Dr in the morning but I doubt I would be able to get into see her before the holidays.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah some people spot for days. Is it just pink/brown? If so I wouldn't worry unless it's red. I would just give your doctor a call and see.


----------



## peanutmomma

I am seriously debating getting the suspense over with and testing before Christmas to see if there will be anything


----------



## Dtrisha

Peanut- what dpo are you? And are you having any symptoms ?


----------



## peanutmomma

Dtrisha said:


> Peanut- what dpo are you? And are you having any symptoms ?

7DPO- back ache, cramps, fullness, bloating, heavy boobs, pain off and on in boobs. Fatigue, headache, gas all day, warm feeling. AF not due til Dec. 27th so NO reason for cramps now.


----------



## Dtrisha

I'll probably test around then to. I usually cave even though I don't see anything lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah it's just pink when I wipe.. Mixed with a lot of CM


----------



## Dtrisha

CountryMomma said:


> Yeah it's just pink when I wipe.. Mixed with a lot of CM

It sounds like it could be a good sign. :)


----------



## peanutmomma

so, my DH just texted me when he got to work to tell me he loves me and goodnight. Usually, I just text back the same. Tonight, I found myself crying because he said he loved me. WTF!? Anyways, that is not like me at all. Either really early, weird PMS or something. I hope everything is normal and, though faint, country it is a real BFP for you


----------



## Dtrisha

peanutmomma said:


> so, my DH just texted me when he got to work to tell me he loves me and goodnight. Usually, I just text back the same. Tonight, I found myself crying because he said he loved me. WTF!? Anyways, that is not like me at all. Either really early, weird PMS or something. I hope everything is normal and, though faint, country it is a real BFP for you

Awh. It might be a good sign as well. A lot of people get emotional before a BFP. I hope this is it for you !


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks girls I really hope it is a good sign and the line starts to darken up. I don't think I am going to test for a few days.. Probably wait until Christmas and see what happens.


----------



## dimmu

Dtrisha have you tried grapefruit juice for ewcm? I used to get tonnes of it every month, my panties were literally soaking - sorry TMI! At the time I was having grapefruit juice every day, just love the stuff. Then I got bored with it and started drinking orange juice and my ewcm reduced significantly. I only made the connection after I read about grapefruit juice and ewcm here or somewhere else on the internet. Worth a try perhaps?


----------



## dinky

9dpo for me now, ff says af is due in 2 days. Not done a test yet I'll do one about half 4ish. How is everyone today?


----------



## Dtrisha

dimmu said:


> Dtrisha have you tried grapefruit juice for ewcm? I used to get tonnes of it every month, my panties were literally soaking - sorry TMI! At the time I was having grapefruit juice every day, just love the stuff. Then I got bored with it and started drinking orange juice and my ewcm reduced significantly. I only made the connection after I read about grapefruit juice and ewcm here or somewhere else on the internet. Worth a try perhaps?

No i.e. Not heard of it. When should I drink it and how much?


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> 9dpo for me now, ff says af is due in 2 days. Not done a test yet I'll do one about half 4ish. How is everyone today?

I'm alright. Just laying in bed procrastinating getting up and getting ready for work lol. We start BDing today lol. I wanted to last night but I didn't want to mess with the plan so I waited lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Doing alright here as well, very tired as I couldn't fall asleep last night and was up until 1am then up at 545 for the day. I woke today and was extremely aware of my BBs, not that they hurt I am just very aware that they are there lol it's very weird. Spotting has again stopped.. Didn't test this morning as I am out of tests and don't think I will test again until around Christmas. Just don't feel like it.. The muscles around where my uterus would be seem very tight and hurt sometimes if I sneeze.. I see a nap in my future today lol


----------



## peanutmomma

So, I was up most of the night as was my 2 year old. First she had a bad dream. Then, she tossed and turned all night. I too am aware of my BBs today. my nipples are constantly perky and last night I would get random pain in them. Very painful. not as bloated, but still there. Trying to focus on getting everything cleaned before CHristmas. We are heading to my sister's in Kansas so I have to get stuff together too. DH only works tonight and tomorrow night. So, this will be the first time since we met we will get to spend the entire holiday together. 
Making 4 types of cookies today and maybe cleaning pout the car. Well, that is the plan, but I am worn out so easily, and I get bouts of low Blood Pressure. So, I may just make cookie dough. LOL


----------



## dinky

Sounds promising for everyone! My boobs are hardly tender at all today. Sometimes I press them at the sides and it hurts but sometimes it doesn't. Every time I've been pregnant they have felt like they were on fire but I can't remember if that was before my bfps or just after. I'm full of cold and just done a food shop on my own with a 5 year old and a 2 year old. Now I'm drained and just want to sleep lol my head feels all swollen with cold! I'm starving too but can't be bothered to make myself anything. Urgh I hate colds!


----------



## dinky

I did a test, bfn :( sure I can see a shadow but it always seems to be there!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmmm... there is def something catching my eye dinky. I wouldn't write it off as nothing quite yet. It looks kind of promising. DH came home for a lunch break and we had a lunchtime BD session.. DH said afterwards I was bleeding though.. I guess if my cycle goes back to where it should have been I would be due AF today. No more blood since DTD though so maybe just irritation. I can't seem to regulate my body temp, I am hot, then cold, then hot again all within about 10 minutes. Actually felt kind of nauseous after DTD.. now I am exhausted.


----------



## dinky

I'm straining my poor eyes trying to see something irl it's so faint! I guess if it's a real bfp it will get darker over the next few days. I've only got 2 ics left I'm already dying to test again! Sorry to hear your still bleeding, I bet your really confused over your body. Would you consider temping yet?


----------



## CountryMomma

I have considered temping but I have such issues with sleep I am not sure if it would work very well.. I don't get much sleep and I am up and down several times throughout the night. There is no more blood after DTD and I have gone to the bathroom a couple times.. I am hoping its actually a good sign because I tend to spot after DTD when I am pregnant.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm not sure if my temping is going to be correct or not. I barely wake up at the same time every night and last night I didn't sleep very well. Just making due with what I can. 

Dinky- I'm sorry I don't see anything, you're still early though! I hope it gets darker if it's a BFP.


----------



## dimmu

Dtrisha said:


> dimmu said:
> 
> 
> Dtrisha have you tried grapefruit juice for ewcm? I used to get tonnes of it every month, my panties were literally soaking - sorry TMI! At the time I was having grapefruit juice every day, just love the stuff. Then I got bored with it and started drinking orange juice and my ewcm reduced significantly. I only made the connection after I read about grapefruit juice and ewcm here or somewhere else on the internet. Worth a try perhaps?
> 
> No i.e. Not heard of it. When should I drink it and how much?Click to expand...

I wouldn't know to be honest, I drank 1-2 glasses of pure grapefruit juice for months because I really like the stuff. Had lots and lots of ewcm at the time. You can probably google grapefruit and ewcm and come up with lots of stuff.

Sorry dinky I can't see anything but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## peanutmomma

OMG! I am so tired, can hardly keep my eyes open. And I was so flippin hungry this morning,ate 1/3 of my breakfast then almost got sick. I can't stop sneezing and I have a forever runny nose. I peed so far almost every hour. And my poor boobs hurt. These next 6 days til AF will be taking forever


----------



## dinky

Thanks dimmu I don't feel lucky this month think I'm out I don't feel pregnant at all


----------



## peanutmomma

dinky said:


> Thanks dimmu I don't feel lucky this month think I'm out I don't feel pregnant at all

I just had a thought. Watch you be pregnany bc you don't "feel" pregnant and me not be pregnant bc I have promising symptoms.


----------



## Dtrisha

peanutmomma said:


> OMG! I am so tired, can hardly keep my eyes open. And I was so flippin hungry this morning,ate 1/3 of my breakfast then almost got sick. I can't stop sneezing and I have a forever runny nose. I peed so far almost every hour. And my poor boobs hurt. These next 6 days til AF will be taking forever

I'm so excited for you. I will be really surprised if you are not pregnant !


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> Thanks dimmu I don't feel lucky this month think I'm out I don't feel pregnant at all

All pregnancies are different maybe you'll be lucky and not have any symptoms !


----------



## dinky

Hmm I dunno I've been pregnant 3 times and always had sore boobs, mine are bearly sore and thats only if I press in on the sides. Before I got pregnant for the 3rd time that ended in loss, I always had mega painful boobs leading up to af but that's disapeared since the loss. Peanut that would be sods law if it turned out that way lol! But in think it will be the other way round, high hope for you peanut!!


----------



## peanutmomma

I am an odd duck like that though. I'd be the one with symptoms and nadda. I just hope you are all BFP soon ladies.


----------



## Dtrisha

That's exactly how I was last month. :(


----------



## dinky

Just had a go at editing, do you see a line on the top test? That's today's


----------



## Dtrisha

I see something. Just be careful editing. Sometimes it's false lines


----------



## dinky

Yeah I know, I've just edited my old pics from my last tww and they don't show lines up like that top test. Not getting my hopes up though , if you have to edit the pics to see the lines then there not real bfps in my eyes, I thought I had line eye so had to prove myself wrong lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Haha ok. Well I hope it is your BFP!!!! I'm excited to see everyone's results.


----------



## peanutmomma

So, yeah I wanna upchuck. Wondering if I have come down with something.


----------



## Dtrisha

Just a curious question.. Do any of you put a pillow under your bum when your done BDing? Or put your legs up?


----------



## CountryMomma

Thats the line that kept catching my eye dinky. It really looks like there could be the start of something but just be careful I have been burned many times before. Dtrisha, when I was trying for DD I put a pillow under my butt a few times, did it a few times this.


----------



## Holliems

I see something on the top test. Since it's the latest one, and not on yesterday's test, I think you might get a darker one tomorrow!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah i usually do too once I get closer to O. It says it helps keep the swimmers in. I hope it actually helps. I'm going to look for preseed tomorrow. I think I'll just use it closer to O. I really hope it works for us.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am not sure if there is any real scientific merit behind it but it can't hurt!


----------



## peanutmomma

so, husbands iPod crapped out, I balled bc I thought he was blaming me when he asked if it had fallen off the counter. OOPS. I didn't toucj it. He said there is no reason to get upset I didn't do anything wrong


----------



## Holliems

Did you drop it? lol


----------



## CountryMomma

I am so exahausted but I can't sleep, it really sucks. I am so tired.. It's like the only time I can sleep is during the day when I can nap. My head is all stuffy again.. Feeling very emotional all day and grumpy. Kept snapping at the kids. Feel bad about it but it's like everything is getting on my nerves. No spotting since DTD earlier today so that's good, been having a lot of cramps so not really sure what to think.. I am hungry but as soon as I eat I feel sick. All the kids and DH have been sick so it's hard to tell if I am getting sick or it's something else.


----------



## Holliems

Country momma it all sounds promising.


----------



## dinky

I'm laid in bed trying to force myself to get up, it's nearly 8am but kids have been up since 7 I just keep sending them back to there room! My heads pounding and this cold is making me feel awful. On top of that I've got horrible af cramps, got a feeling she's going to show at some point today


----------



## peanutmomma

Holliems said:


> Did you drop it? lol

no i did not touch it. but, i was so upset about it


----------



## hunni12

Can I join you ladies?

Just popping and beyond frustrated. Despite all my weird symptoms last month af came on time at cd 30. 

Fast forward to now here I am on cd34 with no af...I am beyond frustrated because the last 3 months my cycles have been 28-30 days long soo I been happy thinking I have regulated. Here I am now cramping for a week with no af. I have been wearing a pad since cd28(last wed) just in case she was coming. My breasts and nips keep having shooting pains but that is normal. I am having hot flashes here and there, but that is normal. I had a pos opk on 12/6 which was cd 18 which should have put me at a 30 day cycle. I cannot be pregnant because my body is just not that lucky...it only sucks that I finally thought I was getting regulated then boom here we go. OH keeps saying he thinks I am pregnant, but I just know how stupid my body is. I could just cry right now.

Sorry for the rant I am just sooooo frustrated.

Only good thing is I found my old obgyn who delievered my son so I get to see her on the 29th because the obgyn i have now just does not like to listen. I have begged her for months now to please test my hormones and stuff, but she keeps saying "oh your periods are like that because you are just overweight". 




Soooo that's my ranty update. CD34 waiting for af. Sorry for being a rancty pants lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

So sorry you are feeling so poorly dinky, that is never fun. Not having a very good day here and it is only 7 am. Got in a huge fight with DH last night over something very stupid so he is not talking to me at the moment and I am tore up inside.. Sometimes he can be a real hard head.. Otherwise not much to report, I managed to get some sleep last night but it was fitful. My stomach is in knots but not it's probably due to emotions. Thinking I may run by the store and grab a few tests today as AF is either due today or I am 7 DPO so hoping to see something, I need some good news.


----------



## Dtrisha

I hope you all start to feel better :) and I hope it's all pregnancy symptoms. I'm still waiting to O. Hopefully sooner than last cycle.


----------



## dinky

Hi hunny! Have you taken a hpt yet?

Sorry to hear your having a rough time country :( it's all the hormones flying around, it makes you crazy over silly things doesn't it? Plus all the frustration over the am I aren't I pregnant stuff. I got my batch of ics through the post today and they are extra wide! I've taken 3 today lol ill upload a pic of them all


----------



## dinky

Can't see much :(


----------



## CountryMomma

I don't see anything on those either dinky :( My hormones are going wild. Luckily DH and I made up and are fine.. but I am still so emotional.. Took a test today and nothing.. so I guess I ovulated when I thought and I am 6 DPO.. will test again on christmas. Not sure what was going on with those earlier tests.. my body is starting to piss me off. lol Still no spotting today.. seems to have stopped all together.


----------



## Dtrisha

I don't see anything dinky :( I'm sorry. 

Country- maybe faulty tests? I'm trying to hold off really late this time like 10dpo


----------



## CountryMomma

Could have been, I have always like the walmart .88 tests but they dont seem to be as good as they were 2 years ago. I will be 10 DPO Christmas so I will test then, if nothing shows I will wait till AF is due on New Years Eve.


----------



## Dtrisha

Good luck ! Let us know how it goes


----------



## dinky

Don't worry I can't see anything either. I know I'm out, just waiting for af it should be here tomorrow


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky - I'm sorry. I still have hope for you :) 
Just bought preseed! Can't wait to use it tomorrow.


----------



## dinky

I used pre seed about 8 years ago. Didn't work for me but I used it before I had the surgery so it wouldn't of worked. It's very messy so make sure you only use half of what they tell you to lol


----------



## peanutmomma

I swear AF is going to start ant moment. I have cramping and I am emotional. The emotional part is different for me though. BBs a little more sore. Maybe I am just run down and preparing to head out of town Thursday early morning is getting to me. I don't feel stressed just want to make sure we have everything


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> I used pre seed about 8 years ago. Didn't work for me but I used it before I had the surgery so it wouldn't of worked. It's very messy so make sure you only use half of what they tell you to lol

The only reason I'm using it is because I never see ewcm. I'm hoping it does. Oh yeah i heard that to use minimal.


----------



## CountryMomma

I haven't been hungry at all today but been feeling nauseated on and off. I have also been having some cramps that are kind of like AF cramps. I just feel very heavy down below..


----------



## Dtrisha

I hear a heavy sign is good country :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I have heard that too! I am hoping it's a good sign. I am very stuffed up tonight and having a hard time breathing.. Very uncomfortable. All I had for dinner tonight was a smoothie and an orange and I feel so full. Still have that weird full feeling in my pelvic area..


----------



## peanutmomma

FX country


----------



## dinky

It's 4am here, been wide awake since 3 and I'm starving!! Dp is up for work in a hour, hoping to go back to sleep so I can take my temp but I don't think I'll be able to :( can't sleep coz I'm hungry but can't go downstairs or I'll wake the kids up!


----------



## dinky

Did a test this morning with fmu and it was bfn. Just waiting for af to start now it should be due today


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry to hear another bfn dinky :( Hoping AF doesn't show for you. I think AF started a week early for me today.. Started bleeding Heavy enough to put on a pad. I am so sad.. I thought we had it this month.


----------



## dinky

Sorry to hear that country :( maybe you did ovulate earlier? How long was this cycle then?


----------



## CountryMomma

It is possible I did ovulate earlier but I don't know how we didn't catch the egg because we DTD every day that week. This cycle was only 22 days long.. Shortest one ever.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country I'm so sorry :(. That's how I felt last cycle. We DTD all 3 days leading up to O and O dat I don't get how we didn't. But I guess it shows how hard it is to get pregnant


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah.. It never used to be this hard lol But at least I know it wasn't another chemical.. Kinda wigged out by why my cycle was only 22 days long but if I go back and look and calculate from when my cycle should have started last month AF would have been due Monday. So I guess I could just be regulating back to 26 days.


----------



## dinky

We all had a good chance this cycle, it's just getting the egg to implant that seems to be the tricky part. Even if the egg is fertilised there's only a 20% chance of it implanting and that goes down with age. I'm 29 so shouldn't have much of a problem but I think the d&c has broken me :(


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> We all had a good chance this cycle, it's just getting the egg to implant that seems to be the tricky part. Even if the egg is fertilised there's only a 20% chance of it implanting and that goes down with age. I'm 29 so shouldn't have much of a problem but I think the d&c has broken me :(

I hope not. Have you asked a doctor if that could be the reason ?


----------



## CountryMomma

The d&c shouldn't affect anything dinky. I had one back in 2010 after my mc and then got pregnant 3 months later and had no issues at all. I am only 27 so also shouldn't have an issue but maybe after 3 kids you have less lining or something? It could be an issue with my Hubby too.. He is 37. It's hard to say.


----------



## dinky

I don't think the amount of kids you have had should affect anything either. I dunno about the d&c, since that I've had really painful ovulation it feels like everything swells up and it hurts so much like something is going to burst in there. Only ever had that when I was taking clomid so something must not be right. Might just need a few months for everything to settle back down


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm that's weird about the painful ovulation since it. Have you asked your dr to see if there is anything wrong?


----------



## dinky

No not yet they never offered a follow up or anything, but if it carries on over the next few months I may go and see him


----------



## CountryMomma

That may be a good idea. It's very odd, still bleeding but my boobs are extremely sensitive, this never happens during AF. It's so weird.


----------



## Dtrisha

CountryMomma said:


> That may be a good idea. It's very odd, still bleeding but my boobs are extremely sensitive, this never happens during AF. It's so weird.

You're sure it's AF?


----------



## Dtrisha

How is everyone doing?

Peanut have you tested yet?


----------



## dinky

Still no af for me, 12dpo. It's a day late according to ff, my temp did drop this morning and I'm having dull af pains but no blood yet. Cervix is still high and soft, slightly open. Did a test and bfn. Trying to focus on Christmas but it's hard I just want af to start so I know where I am!


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm sorry :(. Yeah that's no fun waiting for AF especially around Christmas time when you want to enjoy yourself around the people you love but your to busy thinking about babies


----------



## dinky

Still no af but cervix is down low and I've been having af cramps all day so I think my Christmas day will be spent in agony with heavy af! I'll have painkillers at the ready lol!!! Fully expecting af to be here by the time i wake up in the morning. Hope you both have a lovely Christmas and have a brilliant time with all your loved ones. Merry Christmas everyone :) xxx


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- you as well ! Merry Christmas <3


----------



## dinky

Af showed for me this morning. Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## Dtrisha

Awh I'm sorry :(. Yeah I'm trying to have a good Christmas. Yesterday was rough for me. I cried once because j should be pregnant right now at about 6 months. Then DH's grandma was pushing on us about babies like 3 times and it took everything out of my not to cry. Other than that Christmas was good but would of been better to have a positive pregnancy test. But here's to the new year! Hoping for a BFP for all of us early in the year.


----------



## peanutmomma

Dtrisha said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Peanut have you tested yet?

Hello, I have been out of town at my sister's for Christmas. We just arrived home a couple hours ago. AF is due tomorrow so I won;t test yet as why waste money if AF shows. If she doesn't then I will test. DH says BBS are bigger today and he can see a light blue vein in each of them. Nipples are darker and more pronounced too. So, eith I am pregnant or howmones are waked out


----------



## Dtrisha

Peanut- excited for you! What cycle is this for you if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## dinky

Let us know when you test peanut :) good luck!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey all! Sorry I have been away, my parents were here visiting. It was def AF, just stopped bleeding yesterday so CD 5 for me. Sorry to hear AF showed for you dinky :( I hope you get your BFP peanut my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Dtrisha

CountryMomma said:


> Hey all! Sorry I have been away, my parents were here visiting. It was def AF, just stopped bleeding yesterday so CD 5 for me. Sorry to hear AF showed for you dinky :( I hope you get your BFP peanut my fingers are crossed for you!

So sorry to hear about AF :(. Just keep trudging away. I'm still waiting to O. Hopefully in the next 5 days.


----------



## peanutmomma

anyone want to edit this for me or tell me if there is a squinter or not. My eye sight is not the best today. I will not be late til tomorrow for AF. But, if you all see something I will test with a better test then or Tuesday morning. If you all say it is BFN I will wait til this weekend and if no AF then retest
I just can't tell if it is a shadow or not:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151227_165053.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CountryMomma

I can't tell peanut, the picture is awful dark, can you get one in better lighting?


----------



## peanutmomma

is this better
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151227_175939.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm.. still kind of a fuzzy pic but I don't see anything on that peanut, sorry :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Just realized that I totally had AF twice in December.. my AFs were exactly 3 weeks apart.. but, because of that I will be ovulating twice in January! Two chances to catch that eggy :)


----------



## peanutmomma

yeah tablet sucks for pictures. hope this is better otherwise I'll say BFN and get on with life as I am not late per say til the morning and who knows maybe I am without AFD this month. Though I have NEVER had BBS get big and stay big and all the other symptoms and not be BFP. Maybe my body is weird now.
Also, this was not a hold of urine either, just had to go. I will attempt to wait overnight if I test again in the near future. That is if I can as i get up 3 times a night already to go
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151227_185539.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dtrisha

I think I see something. But they are not clear pictures. Did you test again?


----------



## dinky

I think I see something!! But picture is not very clear. Sorry to hear af showed up for you country :(
What cd are you on now dtrisha? I'm cd4 now now I've probably got another 2 weeks to wait before I ovulate!


----------



## Dtrisha

Cd15. Probably ovulate sometime during the weekend? Which would work out great for BDing. I'm getting wet down there now so I think it's approaching. We used preseed last night. So I'm hoping it'll help


----------



## peanutmomma

yeah, tested with FMU this morning on FRER I don't see it, but in another thread a few said they did. I have attempyed editing and still not seeing it. If AF stayed at bay like it has thus far, 1 day late now. I will test again next Sunday at 1 week late. Any opinions on seeing it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151228_085325.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dtrisha

It's still blurry.


----------



## CountryMomma

I dont see anything on either test peanut but doesn't mean that you aren't may just be a late tester. I am on CD 6 now and my tracker app says I should be Oing around CD 13. I think I may go and grab some OPK.. would be nice to know for sure.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I would grab some country. Can't hurt.


----------



## peanutmomma

I am just fine with n one seeing anything on the test as I do not see anything on them. I was just sharing them to verify I was not missing anything. SOme say they may see something. I will just have to wait a few more days and retest. All ok


----------



## dinky

I can't wait till af is finished, should have another 3 days left! Glad you don't have to wait long to o country, that's a good idea getting some opks, at least you will know for sure your having a lh surge


----------



## Dtrisha

Good luck ladies :)

I can't wait to O ! I'm feeling pretty good about this cycle. Let's all get our BFP this cycle ! I'm nervous but excited.


----------



## dinky

Shouldn't be too long for you now dtrisha! Are you still temping and using opks?


----------



## Dtrisha

No temping just didn't work for me but I am using OPK's still.


----------



## dinky

Oh OK what cd did you ovulate last cycle? I'm hoping to o early again but I don't think I will however I cam already feel my sex drive increasing and af isn't done yet so hopefully that's a good sign for me!


----------



## Dtrisha

Cd21. I hope it's not that long this time. I'll take cd 18 lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Cervix feels a little softer today and easier to touch. I think I should be ovulating soonish. I'm hoping for a positive the next two days. 

How's everyone?


----------



## dinky

Oh good dtrisha hope you do get that pos soon! I'm OK thanks cd6 now and af is a light flow hoping today will be the last day. Going to start opks on cd10 I think incase I o early again this cycle, hope I do!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, not a lot going on here.. Just been kinda blah since the holidays sleeping a lot lol. Haven't even been checking cervix or tracking anything really.. Kinda not in the mood I guess..guess I am just in the mind set what will happen will happen..


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> Oh good dtrisha hope you do get that pos soon! I'm OK thanks cd6 now and af is a light flow hoping today will be the last day. Going to start opks on cd10 I think incase I o early again this cycle, hope I do!!

Yay go away AF. 
Yeah I'm looking forward to the positive OPK. My app says I'm in my fertile window now so idk if I want to BD tonight or just wait for the positive. If I do SMEP then I'm supposed to do every other day till positive then do 3 days in a row.


----------



## Dtrisha

CountryMomma said:


> Hey ladies, not a lot going on here.. Just been kinda blah since the holidays sleeping a lot lol. Haven't even been checking cervix or tracking anything really.. Kinda not in the mood I guess..guess I am just in the mind set what will happen will happen..

I wish I could do that. They say that's the best way to do things. When you're relaxed and not thinking about it and then BAM you're pregnant.


----------



## Dtrisha

I got a darker OPK today. Getting excited. I'll test again around 1-2 and I bet it'll be darker :)


----------



## dinky

Yey fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks! I really have a good feeling this time. I hope it follows through. 
When do you normally O?


----------



## dinky

Normally around cd20 but I do ovulate early sometimes around cd14 like last month. Hope it's the same this cycle for me! Anyone heard a update from peanut? I really can't wait to fall pregnant again I'm excited!! New year new start


----------



## Dtrisha

I know thats how I feel too. I'm excited. A little nervous because of the ectopic. But I have a good feeling it'll be fine this time. Yeah I would love to ovulate earlier to get the 2ww over with lol. 

I haven't heard from peanut. Not sure what the outcome is


----------



## dinky

I'm a bit nervous too, but last time I was pregnant I didn't even want another baby and I was terrified, you don't know what you have till its gone. This time I now do want another so instead of being terrified I will be happy about it and I'll look after myself properly! I'm so ready to be pregnant now :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm going to enjoy it now when I do because last time I was so nervous because it was my first time being pregnant. Now I'm going to enjoy everything. Hopefully everything will be ok next time. I just want to be pregnant and enjoy every second of it. I'm so jealous of the girls hay are pregnant now.


----------



## peanutmomma

hi ladies. How is everyone today? I have been dragging butt all day. Didn't sleep lasy night due to DD with a cold and myself, my jaw hurt so bad. And today I have the worst bleeding gums and nausea when I brush my teeth. Maybe test this weekend. Okay like Friday


----------



## Dtrisha

peanutmomma said:


> hi ladies. How is everyone today? I have been dragging butt all day. Didn't sleep lasy night due to DD with a cold and myself, my jaw hurt so bad. And today I have the worst bleeding gums and nausea when I brush my teeth. Maybe test this weekend. Okay like Friday

When is AF due ?


----------



## dinky

Af is done for me so hopefully I'll get to bd tonight!!! Happy new year everyone :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Things sound very promising for you peanut! I hope you get that BFP you are hoping for. You should totally test again tomorrow lol. I don't know how you have waited I would be testing every day. I am feeling a bit better today, not so blah. Still tired and wanting to sleep all day. DH and I have both been so tired we haven't even DTD this week except monday.. I am hoping maybe tonight. My fertile period started yesterday and I am scheduled to O on monday, I will try and get to the store to get some OPK. But just don't feel like it this month for some reason. Guess all the past months have just caught up to me. Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- I'm sorry you're not feeling to great. Just take a rest for a month maybe ? TTC takes a huge toll on us. 

Dinky- happy new year! Have fun DTD ;). I think we will tonight as well. Maybe it's a good thing I'm fertile on the new year. Maybe it means it's ta going to be my year? I really hope solid luck to you ladies :). Positive vibes to all of you and baby dust.


----------



## dinky

Sorry your not feeling it this month country, maybe the relaxed approach is the way to go! I wish I could be relaxed, already itching to do a opk but I know there's no point yet I'll just be wasting them! Planning to hold off for another few days till cd10. Got a positive on cd13 last cycle


----------



## Dtrisha

I think I have a almost positive. I'm going to BD just in case. I'm going to test again in like a hour or two and see if it's any darker.


----------



## dinky

Wahoo happy bding!!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm so exited :). Next 3 days will be BDing for sure. I told him its positive so I think he knows what's coming lol.


----------



## Dtrisha

So I have a question. I don't know if you ladies will be able to help but me and DH DTD and usually he likes me to talk dirty sometimes. So I did and then after he was done he's like "I feel like I'm rushed when you say stuff like that" and I said "well normally you like it " and he said "well now that we're trying again I feel pressured because of the schedule and stuff. He said that he feels like he has to try harder now. 

So the question is do you think it effects his spermies that he feels like that? I told him just to enjoy the sex and stuff. He said he can't help it.


----------



## Dtrisha

These are my test from today. Top one around 230 bottom around 530. Do you think they're positive?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dinky

They look positive to me dtrisha!! Sorry your dh feels like that :( but no it shouldn't affect his spermies. Isn't it funny how men start to complain about pressure once ttc!

We didn't get any bd last night, as the clock struck 12 I was on the loo with a ibs attack :(


----------



## dinky

We did get to bd twice this morning :)


----------



## dimmu

Dinky glad to hear you managed to BD after all! 

Dtrisha my DH was the same, I think I moaned about him playing hard to get here as well, a positive OPK was such a turn off for him! Maybe you should just try and BD 3-4 times a week throughout your cycle and never even mention when it's your fertile time? You don't have to BD every day, think it can even be beneficial to BD only every other day so that the spermies have time to replenish.

I had my scan yesterday, everything was looking well.:) The baby was very active though so it was a struggle to get a decent photo! Here's one, not sure if you can do any gender guessing from this dinky!
https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01-01_10.40.11_zpshiq1rzcf.jpg


----------



## dinky

Awwww what a lovely new years eve present!! Glad everything's going well with the baby, it's hard to tell on that pic as it's not side on properly but from the looks of that pic I think it's a girl! Are you finding out early or waiting for the 20 week scan?


----------



## dimmu

Thanks dinky, think we are all hoping for another girl, especially DD. 
Won't be finding out the sex until the 20 week scan. Should try and save some money now so that I can afford to be on maternity leave as long as possible, so won't be having any further private scans unless we have to.

How are you getting on these days, about to o?


----------



## Dtrisha

dimmu said:


> Dinky glad to hear you managed to BD after all!
> 
> Dtrisha my DH was the same, I think I moaned about him playing hard to get here as well, a positive OPK was such a turn off for him! Maybe you should just try and BD 3-4 times a week throughout your cycle and never even mention when it's your fertile time? You don't have to BD every day, think it can even be beneficial to BD only every other day so that the spermies have time to replenish.
> 
> I had my scan yesterday, everything was looking well.:) The baby was very active though so it was a struggle to get a decent photo! Here's one, not sure if you can do any gender guessing from this dinky!
> https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01-01_10.40.11_zpshiq1rzcf.jpg

Well I asked him if I should just not tell him when I get a positive OPK and he said I still want to be in the loop. And he said he feels like it's my fault sometimes when we don't fall pregnant and I said don't say that because it's not like we're not having sex. It's not either of our faults. I'm trying SMEP this month so we're just going to BD today and tomorrow and that'll be it. I don't feel like we BD that often honestly. 21st 24th 27th 29th 31st so even at first it was every 3 days. 

Congrats on your scan. I hope it's a girl ! :)


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> They look positive to me dtrisha!! Sorry your dh feels like that :( but no it shouldn't affect his spermies. Isn't it funny how men start to complain about pressure once ttc!
> 
> We didn't get any bd last night, as the clock struck 12 I was on the loo with a ibs attack :(

Yeah it's so strange how things get once you TTC isn't it? But I'm glad to know nothing should be effector hopefully lol. I'm going to test today to make sure they don't get any darker. They look positive but I feel like it could be darker ? But I'm not sure if I'll O today or tomorrow so I have to keep BDing in case. 

Oh no I'm so sorry about the ibs attack :(. But I did see you got to BD twice today ! That's good news. My DH would never let us BD more than once in a day. But I'm not sure if want to anyway just because the spermies don't have time to replenish.


----------



## dinky

Lol if it was my choice we would only bd once every other day it's dp with the high sex drive it's so annoying!! Hope you catch the egg this time :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks. I'm feeling pretty positive :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Not feeling to positive anymore. We've been using preseed but today while DTD longer than usual it dried up and he was having a hard time so I ended up putting more just around my vagina and a little on him and it ended up staying wet when the spermies came along. I feel like we don't have much of a chance now this month. I kind of dried up yesterday at the end as well. So I doubt the spermies made it :/. Feeling down.


----------



## CountryMomma

That is a beautiful picture dimmu! Always great to see the little peanut in there. I am feeling a bit better now, much more relaxed. Not sure when I will O or if I have, I checked my cervix today and it is high soft and slightly open but I have sticky white CM.. I think I may have had EWCM a few days ago so thinking maybe I Od yesterday. I had a lot of cramps yesterday. We DTD Monday and Thursday so hoping if I did O that was enough, I am scheduled to O on tuesday so we will DTD monday and Tuesday as well just to be safe. Not feeling very hopeful about this month but maybe since we have just been going about it as we please something will happen.. Did you ever test peanut? How are you dinky and Dtrisha?


----------



## Dtrisha

Trying to figure out if I Oed or not since DH is having a hard time BDing.


----------



## dinky

Ugh I had a heavy night drinking last night, didn't even bother to take my temp this morning as my sleep was rubbish! Missing one temp won't hurt, I'm not even feeling like ttc this month, I'm feeling like if it happens it happens. I've had ewcm past few days but I've had bits of blood in it a couple of times I also had another ibs attack last night so I think I'm going to have another anovulatory cycle which to be honest I'm not as gutted about as I thought I'd be. I'll just have to see what happens I suppose I didn't do a opk yesterday but I did one the day before and there was no test line! I'll do one later and see if there's still no line but not expecting much on cd10 anyway. How are you girls doing?


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm doing alright. Not as positive as I was the pay few days. Just don't know if we caught the egg or not. I think next cycle I'll try not to track with OPK and see what happens


----------



## Christy21

Hi ladies, can I join in please? I haven't been on for a bit. I am currently in the tww for my no3 bubba. I have a 3yr old ds and a two year old dd. With both of them I was really lucky and it was first cycle both times. We started ttc in Sep and conceived in both Sep and October but miscarried both times. I was having a lot of cold aching in my pelvis, hips, thighs and lower back which was all the time, even when pregnant. 
But worse at ovulation and period time. The dr advised me to give it a month and give my body a break and I have had a smear, ultrasound, bloods and internal ultrasound which have all said everything is normal. The aching stopped so we started ttc in December -my period is due on Wednesday and I have started with the bad constant aching again like I had he past few months so I am concerned as to what it is and if whatever it is is going to stop me having another. 
I am tying not to test until wed if I can help it


----------



## peanutmomma

hey everyone. I have been busy the last few days. I took test Jan. 1, BFN then spotted Friday night and all day yesterday now nothing. I spotted 5 days late for AF. So, not sure if I should take a day and a half of spotting as af or not. All other symptoms still around though and usually with AF my BBS will go down the day after starting. If anything they are bigger


----------



## Dtrisha

peanutmomma said:


> hey everyone. I have been busy the last few days. I took test Jan. 1, BFN then spotted Friday night and all day yesterday now nothing. I spotted 5 days late for AF. So, not sure if I should take a day and a half of spotting as af or not. All other symptoms still around though and usually with AF my BBS will go down the day after starting. If anything they are bigger

What color was your spotting ?


----------



## peanutmomma

Dtrisha said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone. I have been busy the last few days. I took test Jan. 1, BFN then spotted Friday night and all day yesterday now nothing. I spotted 5 days late for AF. So, not sure if I should take a day and a half of spotting as af or not. All other symptoms still around though and usually with AF my BBS will go down the day after starting. If anything they are bigger
> 
> What color was your spotting ?Click to expand...

It was very light pink and waterlike. Not dark blood color like my usual


----------



## Dtrisha

Maybe it was IB?


----------



## CountryMomma

It could be IB peanut, I would keep testing if AF stays away.


----------



## dinky

Christy21 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in please? I haven't been on for a bit. I am currently in the tww for my no3 bubba. I have a 3yr old ds and a two year old dd. With both of them I was really lucky and it was first cycle both times. We started ttc in Sep and conceived in both Sep and October but miscarried both times. I was having a lot of cold aching in my pelvis, hips, thighs and lower back which was all the time, even when pregnant.
> But worse at ovulation and period time. The dr advised me to give it a month and give my body a break and I have had a smear, ultrasound, bloods and internal ultrasound which have all said everything is normal. The aching stopped so we started ttc in December -my period is due on Wednesday and I have started with the bad constant aching again like I had he past few months so I am concerned as to what it is and if whatever it is is going to stop me having another.
> I am tying not to test until wed if I can help it

Hi christy and welcome :) have you ever heard about cold uterus? I don't have any experience on it my self but aparently a lot if women go to see those Chinese herbalist people and they tell them they have a cold uterus? You could Google it and see if it sounds as though you have it? Apparently if you wear socks on your feet at bedtime, put a hot water bottle on your belly as often as you can during the tww and only eat warm foods it can help implantation, apparently your womb has to be warm for a baby to implant properly. It's just what I've seen some people mentioning on this forum so I Googled it and it's quite interesting!


----------



## CountryMomma

Supposed to be Oing today.. not sure if I am though. Just going by the tracker app on my phone.. DH and I DTD Thursday and Today and will tomorrow too just in case.


----------



## dinky

Good luck country! Hope you do o soon. Think my body is gearing up to o soon too as I'm getting o pains and lots of watery cm! Opks are still neg but hoping they will go pos soon but I'm only on cd11 got a pos on cd13 last cycle


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky! I am on CD 13 today so I am assuming either today or tomorrow. Glad to hear you will be Oing soon! Hope we both have good luck this month.. we don't often get a chance to be close in cycle days lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Good luck ladies ! I'm not sure what DPO I am. I deleted my app. And if I'm not pregnant this month I am just going to go with the flow next month. I think we need a more relaxed approach. If I don't start a period in two Monday's I will test.


----------



## CountryMomma

Managed to DTD twice today so feeling hopeful if I haven't Od already. I wasn't able to lay down afterwards after each time so hoping it is still effective. I am wondering if that is hindering my chances, not being able to stay laid down afterwards.. I usually have to jump up and take care of the kiddos right after. We don't often BD right before bed as he goes to bed earlier than I do since he has to get up and go to work so its usually right after he gets home from work or on his lunchbreak. What do you think ladies?


----------



## CountryMomma

Managed to DTD twice today so feeling hopeful if I haven't Od already. I wasn't able to lay down afterwards after each time so hoping it is still effective. I am wondering if that is hindering my chances, not being able to stay laid down afterwards.. I usually have to jump up and take care of the kiddos right after. We don't often BD right before bed as he goes to bed earlier than I do since he has to get up and go to work so its usually right after he gets home from work or on his lunchbreak. What do you think ladies think?


----------



## peanutmomma

so, I went to the Dollar store and bought a test to take in the morning since I have not had a proper AF. We will see what it says. If BFN then so be it.


----------



## Dtrisha

Peanut- good luck. 

I think you still have a good chance country. I didn't get to lay down the few times we DTD either. So we shal see. I don't have high hopes though for this cycle. I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## CountryMomma

Good luck peanut! I hope you get your BFP. Thanks Dtrisha.. I hope I do still have a chance.. I really have no idea when I Od or if I did so I am hoping we DTD enough for it to count.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm not to sure on mine either. I had that one test that I thought was positive. But someone else thought it wasn't quiet positive. So not sure ugh. 

Good luck everyone !


----------



## CountryMomma

Well hopefully you timed everything right Dtrisha!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah guess will see.


----------



## CountryMomma

Have you tested yet peanut?


----------



## peanutmomma

so, went to test this morning... the darn box was empty. I guess someone really wanted that test and stole it from a Dollar Store. I'll just go to another store and buy one


----------



## CountryMomma

Wow are you serious? That is crazy, I would take the empty box back and just have them do an exchange.


----------



## peanutmomma

yeah, I tried the dollar store said that there is no proof it was empty when I left the store. So, I will get one at walmart later


----------



## dinky

Wow that's crazy peanut! I'd be so gutted!!


----------



## Christy21

dinky said:


> Christy21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join in please? I haven't been on for a bit. I am currently in the tww for my no3 bubba. I have a 3yr old ds and a two year old dd. With both of them I was really lucky and it was first cycle both times. We started ttc in Sep and conceived in both Sep and October but miscarried both times. I was having a lot of cold aching in my pelvis, hips, thighs and lower back which was all the time, even when pregnant.
> But worse at ovulation and period time. The dr advised me to give it a month and give my body a break and I have had a smear, ultrasound, bloods and internal ultrasound which have all said everything is normal. The aching stopped so we started ttc in December -my period is due on Wednesday and I have started with the bad constant aching again like I had he past few months so I am concerned as to what it is and if whatever it is is going to stop me having another.
> I am tying not to test until wed if I can help it
> 
> Hi christy and welcome :) have you ever heard about cold uterus? I don't have any experience on it my self but aparently a lot if women go to see those Chinese herbalist people and they tell them they have a cold uterus? You could Google it and see if it sounds as though you have it? Apparently if you wear socks on your feet at bedtime, put a hot water bottle on your belly as often as you can during the tww and only eat warm foods it can help implantation, apparently your womb has to be warm for a baby to implant properly. It's just what I've seen some people mentioning on this forum so I Googled it and it's quite interesting!Click to expand...

Hi, no I haven't heard of it. I have had a look and am not really sure I put much store by it to be honest but thank you as you are right it is quite interesting. I have been referred to the gynaecologist as the dr wants to rule out endermetriosis. My period is due tomorrow so will be testing in the morning. Currently have a lot of white cm and very achy boobs.


----------



## dinky

Oh bless you! I have endometriosis, had to have a laproscopy to remove all the scar tissue and put my ovaries back to where they should be because the endo made then stick to the sides of my womb! Hope you don't have it as it's not very nice to have to go through all that. Good luck on testing tomorrow!


----------



## peanutmomma

SDo, BFN which I am absolutely fine with. Just real weird period I guess. DH and I want another baby just not for a few more months as I am only 5 months post transplant and the docs prefer at least a year. We want to try to buy a house this year and be a little more together first. Happy for those whom got there BFP, but I am jusy fine not this month.


----------



## Christy21

Good luck everyone due to test soon x


----------



## Christy21

dinky said:


> Oh bless you! I have endometriosis, had to have a laproscopy to remove all the scar tissue and put my ovaries back to where they should be because the endo made then stick to the sides of my womb! Hope you don't have it as it's not very nice to have to go through all that. Good luck on testing tomorrow!

Thanks, sorry to hear you had to have that done, it sounds awful. Do you mind if I ask what the pain with endermetriosis is like? I have had this since Sep, which is oddly when we started trying. It is like a constant cold ache a bit like cystitis but it is in my pelvis , hips, lower back and tops of thighs. Worse during ovulation and coming up to my period, can be worse after going to the toilet too. No pain with sex or going to the toilet though.


----------



## CountryMomma

Been feeling very nauseous tonight ever since DTD earlier.. Also my legs have been very shaky.. It's the weirdest thing but even just lying here in bed my legs are shaking. Had a very interesting night, my 2 year old DD was playing with my old deactivated phone and managed to call 911 without my knowledge so about 30 minutes later a cop shows up at my door saying someone called 911 from my house.. It didn't click at first then he said it came from a deactivated phone and I was like "oh I am so sorry it was my 2 year old!" He was very nice about the whole thing lol But scared the crap out of me at first!


----------



## dinky

I only really had very painful periods and heavy as well. The pain would be in my back, belly and thighs. Now I've had 2 children and know what labour feels like I'd say the pain wasn't far off that, I remember being in agony and begging my mum for a ambulance when I was younger I thought I was dying! No amount of painkillers or hot water bottles would help. I also sometimes used to get pain during sex but only when it went very deep if you know what I mean lol. Since I had the operation the pain isn't half as bad as it used to be. The pains never felt like cold aches though they felt like very intense burning so I'm not sure if what you have is endo but I hope whatever it is gets sorted out soon! Let us know when you test :)

Country that is so funny I bet you were mortified!! Kids are so clever with phones these days aren't they? My 2 year old knows how to unlock my phone, she likes to take pictures of herself lol. Sorry to hear you've not been feeling very well hope you feel better soon


----------



## dinky

Just had a nearly positive opk :) need to test a few times today as my surge was only short last cycle. Fingers crossed it's positive by the end of the day!


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- yay!!!! Get to BDing :)


----------



## dinky

These are the ones I've done so far today. The bottom one is this mornings then the top 2 are from later on, I'll be doing another one later but the top 2 look lighter don't you think? Should I class the bottom one as my positive? I don't know if I've surged overnight and caught the surge on the way down or not


----------



## Dtrisha

I would keep testing in case and BD in case also.


----------



## dinky

Just done another one, the top one. Still not positive hoping it won't be long now!


----------



## CountryMomma

Dinky that top one on the last picture you posted looks darn near positive. I would say you will def O either tonight or tomorrow! Get to BDing! lol I was totally mortified when the cop showed up but luckily he was very cool about it. And after looking at the time stamp on the calls it was my 4 year old who called not my 2 year old lol. I am 2 DPO today, I think. I really have no idea but going by when AF is due it would make sense on the timeline. I am thinking we BD at the right times to have a good chance. We BD 3 days before O, twice day of O, and once day after O. Have my fingers crossed! Will probably start testing on the 13th as I will be 9 DPO. I have a good feeling about this month. Maybe the just go with the flow attitude worked!


----------



## Dtrisha

So I've been pretty wet down there today. I'm worried that maybe I didn't O when I thought I did? I'm going to take a OPK when I get one in case. Me and DH are still really sick.


----------



## dinky

Country when that top one dried it did look pos so I've put it on my chart as pos :) just hope I get my temp rise tomorrow or the next day!! I've got o pains so I know I'm defo gearing up to. Your 4 year old did it? They are crafty at that age aren't they lol my eldest just turned 5 and she's a crafty little bugger too lol


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha let us know if you take a opk!


----------



## CountryMomma

I think it is a safe bet to put it as positive dinky, I hope you get your temp shift! Yeah, it was my 4 year old.. he should have known better than to dial a number but made for an interesting night lol. I swear my 6 year old knows more about some of this tech than I do sometimes!


----------



## dinky

Kids do know more than us don't they! Fingers crossed for all 3 of us this cycle round!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I will when I go home.


----------



## Dtrisha

So this is what I just got. Ugh. What the heck. Almost positive again. But my cervix seems open and softer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dtrisha

Also having light cramps on and off on the left side. I hope I'm not OIng already.


----------



## dinky

Maybe you didn't o the first time and your gearing up again? I have heard if people having positives in the tww in fact I did a few years ago I made a thread about it, thought it might be a good sign of a bfp but af came anyway. I think it is quite common though but you won't know for sure when and if you o without temping


----------



## CountryMomma

I agree with dinky, maybe you geared up to O last time and then didn't and now will O. It has happened to me before as well.. had two separate times in the month were OPKs were positive.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah we're going to BD tonight to make sure. I just don't get it. I really hope I didn't miss it :(.


----------



## dinky

It's 8am here and I'm getting some sharp o pains today I'm hoping today's the day :) haven't done any opks yet as it's too early. I hope you don't miss the egg either dtrisha but as long as your having regular sex you will be covered


----------



## dinky

This is my test from this morning. I had a positive last night I'll post a pic of them all together soon


----------



## dinky

Here are them all together. Bottom one yesterday morning, top one this morning and the one under the top one was the pos I got last night :) I think I'm defo ovulating today, the pains are more intense today and my cervix is very high open and soft. Should have a temp rise tomorrow morning!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay dinky glad you are ovulating today! That's good news.. You won't be to far behind me in testing this cycle! I have been having a lot of weird twinges and pains in uterus the past few days and at times my tummy muscles feel sore like I have been doing crunches. It's the oddest feeling. I have also been unusually emotional.. For some reason last night every time I laid down in bed last night I started to cry.. And I could not sleep for the life of me. I was up until 1 am because I just couldn't fall asleep. I know you can't feel symptoms this early but I just feel different.. I can't explain it.


----------



## CountryMomma

A couple other weird things going on. Absolutely no appetite at all.. like I can't even bring myself to eat.. I feel somewhat hungry but just don't feel like eating. I also have really bad heartburn even though I am not eating and I am gassy... two things that food causes and there is no food! Having some weird shooting stinging pain in my abdomen.. I am still so early I can't believe these are related to pregnancy but they are sensations I have never felt before.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- good luck :) 
Dinky- woo hoo! Finally you got a positive one. 

Well I took another ovulation test and it came back ALLOST positive.


----------



## Dtrisha

What should I make of it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dinky

I'd say that was positive dtrisha. Looks like you may not of ovulate when you first thought, what cd are you on now?
That's so strange country, could be a good sign? I'm praying my temp rises tomorrow


----------



## kerrymom

Got my BFP a couple weeks ago. Hubby and I were pretty much in shock. Now I'm fully miserable at 8 weeks and seeing the obgyn next week. I had forgotten how hard the first trimester is, but I have never done it with two kids! Looking forward to February:)


----------



## Dtrisha

Cd25! Ugh


----------



## dinky

How long ago was it since your last positive opk?


----------



## Dtrisha

This is my last OPK from December 31st. So new years eve
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dinky

Kerrymom I've only just noticed your post, congratulations!! Hope all goes well!!

Dtrisha sounds as though you didn't o the first time :(


----------



## Dtrisha

Ugh that's annoying because my cycle is going to be super long then


----------



## dinky

I know bless you! I have heard that they can pick up pregnancy though so let's hope you did o and get a early bfp! Take a test to see


----------



## Christy21

dinky said:


> I only really had very painful periods and heavy as well. The pain would be in my back, belly and thighs. Now I've had 2 children and know what labour feels like I'd say the pain wasn't far off that, I remember being in agony and begging my mum for a ambulance when I was younger I thought I was dying! No amount of painkillers or hot water bottles would help. I also sometimes used to get pain during sex but only when it went very deep if you know what I mean lol. Since I had the operation the pain isn't half as bad as it used to be. The pains never felt like cold aches though they felt like very intense burning so I'm not sure if what you have is endo but I hope whatever it is gets sorted out soon! Let us know when you test :)
> 
> Country that is so funny I bet you were mortified!! Kids are so clever with phones these days aren't they? My 2 year old knows how to unlock my phone, she likes to take pictures of herself lol. Sorry to hear you've not been feeling very well hope you feel better soon


Well it was bfn and af came today. I was doing some thinking and this has only happened since September which is when we stared trying. The dr's think I had a very early miscarriage that month, and they know I had only in Nove after trying in October. After that we waited 1cycke whilst I had all my test and that was the one month I didn't have the pain - December. We started trying again this month and it has started again. So basically he only month t hasn't happened is the 1 month we didn't try. I have always been fertile - first cycle with both my kids, in fact my daughter was 1 BD session. What is concerning me is that could the pain be caused by v early miscarriage each time and I have actually had 3 as it is exactly the same. Sorry for rambling on


----------



## Dtrisha

I did yesterday bfn


----------



## peanutmomma

So, I just read that some women don't get BFP til even 6 weeks late for period? Crazy. I called my doc to ask why I would have just spotting for a day off for a day and spotting for a day then nothing. They said to keep testing once per week til I get a BFP or a normal period. I think that is a lot of heart ache. If, no AF in January I will test early February. Congrats to new ladies in here.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am hoping they are all good signs dinky but I'm not reading into anything this month but it's just so different it made me think. Plus I am only 3 DPO so can't imagine a lot would be going on. I was reading stories today and there were actually a lot of women who got the weird ab tightening before their BFP. So I am kinda wondering. Also while DTD this afternoon it seemed as if all my pain receptors were hyper sensitive all over my body. DH wanted to play rough and whatever he did seemed to hurt. I agree with dinky that you must not have ovd last time Dtrisha. Sorry your cycle is going to be so long :(


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I don't get it. I'm not to optimistic this month


----------



## CountryMomma

You could still have a good chance if you have been DTD frequently enough!


----------



## dinky

Got a bit of a temp rise this morning but can't be sure I defo ovulated. Last cycle my temp didn't go high till 3 days after o, the first 2 temp were higher but not by much then it rocketed the next day, hoping it's the same this cycle. My o pains have disappeared tho so hopefully that's it!


----------



## dinky

So I put a false temp in for tomorrow, I used the same temp that I got today, and it gave me crosshairs for cd13 which is the day I got my pos opk! There's not a clear temp shift though I would of thought I ovulate yesterday from the o pains. But according to ff I'm 2dpo today which I don't mind coz it's a day less to wait lol but I can't believe I o'd on cd13 that's crazy early for me!


----------



## CountryMomma

That's awesome that you Od so early dinky! Maybe that means your cycles have gone back to normal and you will be back to 28 days! I honestly have no idea when I Od but looking at my calendar we have BD pretty consistently so I should have a chance no matter when I Od. I am thinking I Od on CD 13 as well! I am now 4 DPO and still having some off things.. Stood up from bed this morning and was very dizzy and lightheaded, still having that weird an tightness, haven't noticed any tingly cramps today yet but my stomach is very upset and I feel nauseous.. Ugh I refuse to get my hopes up but with these weird things happening it's hard not to!


----------



## dinky

So your 2 days in front of me then country we are back to being st similar times lol! It does sound good for you hope it's not just some sort of bug you have!


----------



## CountryMomma

When are you planning to test dinky? I would assume that your AF is due on the 20th then? Mine is due the 18th and I plan to wait until she is due to test but I know that will be hard for me lol. I have no tests in the house so maybe that will keep me from testing early. Hopefully. I am hoping I am not just coming down with some weird bug.. we will see


----------



## dinky

Afs due on the 19th if I get crosshairs tomorrow. I'm planning on testing on the 16th which will be 10dpo but I don't think I'll be able to wait that long lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Ah ok. Yeah.. I know I will probably sneak and get a test at around 9 or 10 DPO because that's when I got BFP with DD, then I am telling myself that if its BFN then I will wait till AF is due.. HAHA.. yeah right.. I know myself to well.


----------



## CountryMomma

So I was looking back at my dates for last cycle and I am starting to think that I didn't O last cycle. Based on my cycle only being 21 days I would have had to O on cycle day 8 to have a 14 day LP, if I O'd when I thought I did I would have only had a 9 Day LP. I think maybe the fact that I spotted for over a week before AF started it just seems like I had a Annovulatory cycle. I am hoping it was just a fluke and it won't keep happening. I haven't had any spotting this cycle so I am hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## dinky

Country it could have been a anov cycle, I've only known of 2 anov cycles I've had and both of them finished with a weird period lasting longer than it should! It shouldn't happen again but it's normal to have at least one anov cycle a year.
Got my crosshairs today :) can't believe I ovulated on cd13 that's madness for me. Anything from dtrisha??


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been kind of gone. I've been trying to obsess on here and what not. But I'm still trying to figure out what's going on with my body. I woke up this morning and a bunch of CM came out. Kinda like watery a tiny bit thickish? Kind of hard to explain. So I took a pregnancy test and ovulation. I still have a lot of LH in my system and that doesn't seem to be normal for me. The last time it was positive the next day negative. Ugh I wish I knew. I don't feel pregnant and my tests doesn't look positive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dinky

Maybe you have just ovulated? Sometimes people do have a random extra long cycle. It always seems to happen when you start ttc don't it? It must be so annoying for you :( I know what it's like to have long cycles and the odd anov one. I've been really lucky these past 2 cycles i don't know what's up with me!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah maybe. Idk. I mean that discharge makes me think I'm about to ovulate because when I had 28 day cycles i usually got more on ovulation day. We just DTD so hopefully something happens. Ugh I took for granet my 28 day cycles.


----------



## dinky

Awww I hope you get to the bottom of things soon it's horrible being in limbo


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks for letting me know it probably won't keep happening dinky. I just can't think of any other explanation for how jacked up my cycle was. And it's true as soon as you start TTC everything goes to hell lol. For me a random 32 day cycle then the 21 day cycle.. Lol


----------



## dinky

That anov cycle I had 2 cycles ago was 21 days long, then I bled for 10 days!! I've ovulated early since that cycle so I really do think things will go back to normal for you now. I think it's the stress we put on ourselves that mess the cycles up once ttc


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh wow luckily I only bled for 4 days but it was super heavy and I of course spotted for a week before I started bleeding. I am thinking this cycle will be back to normal, hopefully. I had to go to bed last night because I was so nauseous and light headed and then I couldn't sleep. Once I fell asleep I woke up several times sweating and screaming from having night terrors. Bad night.


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks. I hope so too.


----------



## Dtrisha

Afternoon test. WHAT?! So confused.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CountryMomma

Wow yeah that is def positive!


----------



## Dtrisha

Ugh ya. You think I'd be happy. But I'm not. I'm confused beyond belief


----------



## dinky

I think your body keeps trying to o but for some reason isn't. It could be stress. I'd suggest what I always suggest and that's to start temping lol so you know for sure, just try it until o is confirmed and then stop, some people don't temp all cycle long just the week leading up to o until o has been confirmed then stop. Atleast you will know for sure


----------



## Dtrisha

I just never wake up at the same time. And sometimes I have a hard time sleeping so I would hate to set a alarm and not be able to fall back asleep. Ugh idk what to do.


----------



## Dtrisha

I think I'm just going to stop testing for the rest of the month and count this month out.


----------



## dinky

I never do either I just temp adjust if I wake up earlier or later I don't set a alarm. Apart from when the kids are at school and I set my alarm for 7 but I'm always waking up for the loo and sometimes I'm up at 5 when dp is on days and his alarm goes off or at half 6 when he's on nights and he comes home. I just adjust those temps


----------



## Dtrisha

So when it says what time do you normally take it I wouldn't know what to put because I wouldn't have a NORMAL time.


----------



## dinky

Just pick a time and stick to it like the time you get up for work and whatever time you wake up just adjust it to that time and enter the time you get up for work. I always adjust mine to 7am if I take it hours earlier or later


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok what is the website again? So if I get up at 7 for work should I take my temp then too? So say I wake up at 4am and take that temp I need to record two temps?


----------



## dinky

It's whenmybaby.com. if you woke up at 4, take your temp and write it down then go bk to sleep. When you wake up at 7 you could either temp adjust the temp from 4am or take your temp again at 7 and use whichever temp you have had 3 hours of sleep before waking up if that makes sense? Say you woke up at 5am, defo use that temp and adjust it coz you won't have had more than 3 hours of sleep from 5-7


----------



## Dtrisha

Right. Thanks ! Where on the site is the temp adjust part?


----------



## dinky

Where is says calculators click on that then click on bbt temp adjuster I think it says


----------



## Dtrisha

Thank you


----------



## dinky

Your welcome hope you get the hang of it even if it's just for a week or 2 till o is confirmed you will find its worth it for the peace of mind. You don't have to temp all cycle long just do the week or 2 :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that's what I wanted to do at first because I know people get crazy about them after O


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel really hot tonight. Maybe that's a good sign that I'm Oing? Or about to. Usually I get hot around that time


----------



## CountryMomma

I hope that is good news for you! What DPO did you think you were? Just wondering if maybe you could be preg just not getting BFP yet on HPT.


----------



## Dtrisha

9dpo


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm.. Yeah it's hard to say.. I guess the only way to really tell us if AF comes on time or you get a BFP.. That is so odd and frustrating I'm sure


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah. I'm not having any other symptoms though. So I'm either just now ovulating or maybe I won't ovulate. Who knows. Will see in a few weeks


----------



## Dtrisha

It just wouldn't explain the surge I got. If I was pregnant it would of showed on a hpt if it was related.


----------



## CountryMomma

No necsisarily about showing on a HPT.. Your levels could still be too low.


----------



## Dtrisha

Maybe. I guess will see. I just don't see how I wouldn't have any symptoms cause they started so eRly before


----------



## dinky

Feeling hot is a good sign for o dtrisha! Maybe it's finally happening for you! Just keep taking opks and hpts coz like country said people do get positive opks when pregnant


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah. I only have like 10 OPK left I think. So I will use them wisely. I think if it's negative today like barely any line then I'm going to go with im OIng soon. Because they never went full negative after the first one


----------



## Dtrisha

Still confused today lol. Blaring positive OPK again but nothing on IC. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dtrisha

Another positive OPK this afternoon


----------



## dinky

That's really strange dtrisha but it could be good news!! Keep doing hpts what cd are you on now?
I'm 4dpo and my boobs are sorer than they have been for months and my stomach muscles feel pulled like I've done a hundred sit ups but I haven't! I did a lot of driving yesterday so I'm wondering if that could of caused it? But I'm hoping they are good signs for me too!


----------



## CountryMomma

That is exactly how my stomach muscles have felt since 3 DPO dinky! I am hoping it is a good sign for both of us.. I am still having a lot of cramps as well. I have the opposite of tiredness though, I am having some severe insomnia.. not sure if that is a sign. The nausea has sort of gone away but now I have this bad taste in my mouth and things that normally taste good to me just taste off.. even my toothpaste tasted bad to me last night. This banana smoothie that I usually drink every morning tasted so bitter to me this morning I couldn't drink it all. My boobs dont hurt per say but I have been having a lot of sharp pains in them, but my boobs never have hurt with any of my pregnancies now that I think about it and last night I had that weird pulling sensation behind my belly button a lot of woman talk about. 6 DPO for me now.. 3 days till I start testing.


----------



## dinky

I'm also suffering from insomnia!! I do feel tired in the day but when I go to bed I'm wide awake but when I do start feeling tired again I can't nod off! I can't fall into a deep sleep and I keep waking up for the loo. Sounds like we are feeling pretty similar! I might also start testing in 3 days at 7dpo but I want to hold off. Doubt I can tho lol


----------



## dinky

Oh and I keep getting pains at the bottom of my back to on either side


----------



## CountryMomma

Same thing here, I will be lying on the couch falling asleep but as soon as my head hits my pillow in bed I am wide awake again and wake up several times during the night. I really wanted to test this morning but I decided to hold off lol. Might test at 8 DPO but thinking the earliest I will see anything is 9 DPO.


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm.. the back pain might be a good sign.. my lower back is always in some kind of pain so I wouldn't notice any new pain. My hips are sore.. like I have been running.. I just feel like I have been working out but I haven't!


----------



## JakquiStar

Meeeee I ovulated yesterday. This TWW is for the birds lol I hate itttttt!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Cd28, no symptoms. Just some discharge like yesterday. I just can't imagine Oing this late. I don't know it's just so strange. 

I had to go to a baby shower today and it was more awful then what I thought. All I could think is "this should be me". "I should be almost 6 months pregnant now". "I just want to cry and go home". "What am I doing wrong". 

You girls sound like you're having promising symptoms I hope this is it for you. Cause who knows what my awful body is doing. That damn drug screwed me up it seems like


----------



## CountryMomma

So sorry that you had to go through that Dtrisha :( I can imagine that would be really hard. It will happen in time.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah if I'm not pregnant this month I am not taking any OPK or anything next month. Hoping for a relax approach


----------



## CountryMomma

Thats what I did this month and it was so much nicer. No obsessing, no tracking no nothing. The only thing I kept track of is when we BD. Just did it when we wanted to but I did keep it tracked on my app. Just now started having this really deep cramp on my left side.. feels like an AF cramp but it is more on my left side and pretty intense.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I think will do that because maybe I'm stressing over it.


----------



## CountryMomma

Its possible.. I think thats what messed up my cycles the past few months.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah because when we got pregnant the first time I didn't use OPK or check my cervix. At that time my cycles were 28 days so I just thought I was ovulating around 14cd so we just did ebery other day and two times In a row around that time.


----------



## CountryMomma

Was bored and had to pee.. lol I know there is nothing there and didn't expect there to be.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1452466455.jpeg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I don't see anything :( keep updating though :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Lol yeah I know I think I am only 6 DPO so I didn't expect anything.


----------



## Dtrisha

You just never know though lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

That's true lol. I could be further a long than 6 DPO so it could happen lol


----------



## Dtrisha

I agree. I always want to know ASAP


----------



## dinky

Haha country sometimes you just have a itch you need to scratch don't you? I'm dying to test already I'm only 5dpo lol


----------



## dinky

I think the iron tablets I'm taking are making a huge difference to how I'm feeling, started taking them at the begging of this cycle I wonder if that's helped me I earlier?


----------



## CountryMomma

lol yeah dinky.. sometimes you just need too do it and then you feel better.. I will be good until 9 or 10 DPO now. Went to the bathroom this morning and had some light pink spotting.. mixed with CM.. can't say that that makes me feel good. :(


----------



## Dtrisha

Cervix is tightly closed today. It was open the past few days. I'm going to take a OPK this afternoon and see


----------



## CountryMomma

Dinky, I have taken Iron tablets with every pregnancy as I am anemic. I dont take them regularly when not pregnant so not sure if it would affect my cycle or not.


----------



## dinky

Yeah I'm always anemic too and had to take them during pregnancy, I can tell when I'm falling anemic again and I started feeling it so thought I'd buy some and start taking them again and I feel a lot better and more positive!


----------



## CountryMomma

I always feel better when I take mine too I just forget to take them! lol Alright I have no self control lol.. here is my test from 7 DPO SMU. Know it is BFN.. just want to keep for records and progress.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1452528966.jpeg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dtrisha

Ugh I'm starting to feel sick :(. I hope it's a pregnancy sign and not a bug. I just got over my cold.


----------



## dinky

Here's my shameful test from today at 5dpo :blush: didn't want to test this early but like you I have no self control lol!! Why do we do it to ourselves country??



Sounds like a good sign dtrisha have you taken any tests today?


----------



## CountryMomma

lol i dont know why we torture ourselves dinky!! I keep having this weird pain in my tummy.. its like this poking sensation right next to my belly button. It doesn't hurt it is just weird feeling.


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm beyond annoyed today. Still getting positive OPK. Cervix is closed. I'm exhausted and not feeling so well. IC is still negative :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CountryMomma

That is so weird Dtrisha. I am so inclined to say that you are preggo and the HPT just isnt picking it up.


----------



## Dtrisha

Nothing on frer ..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CountryMomma

That is just so weird Dtrisha.. :( Have you called you OB and maybe talked to them about it?


----------



## dinky

Sorry dtrisha :( I don't know what could be causing the pos opks but when I was ttc my 2nd daughter I had positive opk for 6 days and I ovulated on either the 3rd or 4th day I think so maybe it's your body trying to ovulate?


----------



## dinky

Here's my chart from that cycle,it was 5 days of pos opks not 6


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah maybe. No I haven't called because I don't want to sound like a idiot. I've been having cramps. So idk. Yesterday I cried twice. And today I'm exhausted and kind of sickly feeling and headache.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am hoping the little bit of spotting I had this morning was IB.. have had none more since this morning. Now my tummy feels like it is filled with bubbles and feels bloated like its filled with carbonation.. it is the weirdest thing.


----------



## Dtrisha

Sounds like good news country. What dpo?


----------



## Dtrisha

So I haven't been feeling great today. Started feeling nauseous, headache and exhausted. Took my temp when I came home and it's 99.6. That's not normal for me. I think I'm getting sick. And I just got over a nasty cold. Ugh


----------



## dinky

Awww sorry your not feeling well dtrisha hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks. I'm hoping its pregnancy related but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am 7 DPO I think, Dtrisha.. is that to early for IB?


----------



## Dtrisha

I dint think so. Anywhere from 6-12 is what I hear


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm.. ok well that makes me a bit more optimistic..


----------



## dinky

Yeah hope it's ib for your country! I've had a temp drop today but I know it's not af it's way too early for that, hoping it's a implantation dip and my temp will go back up tomorrow!


----------



## CountryMomma

8 DPO, BFN.. Still no surprise lol. I hope that dip you got was an implantation dip dinky!! That would be wonderful!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- fingers crossed it was a implantation dip for sure ! 
Country- sorry, still don't see anything :(

This is mine again. Still no line. I'm going to take a OPK this afternoon to see if it's still positive. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I don't see anything on yours either Dtrisha. I am wondering if you will still have a positive OPK! Woke up today and my boobs are a lot more sore, my tummy muscles are also more sore than they have been, like I am afraid to stretch because they feel overstretched. My skin is itchy... still not able to sleep and my nightmares are getting more frequent.. its very odd. Not really a lot of cramps so far but I am sure they will come. I just feel very different than normal.


----------



## dinky

Here's my test for today don't know why I'm testing so early!!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- I don't see anything 

Yeah in a few hours I will be checking with a OPK. This is frustrating


----------



## CountryMomma

Its all good dinky! lol I am not going to lie I was kind of hoping to see something on the test today but O well.


----------



## dinky

I don't see anything either. Don't worry country it's still early! I might not test tomorrow


----------



## Dtrisha

Jut tested at 1130. It's not positive like before. I just had a bunch of white watery discharge also. This is such a strange cycle
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CountryMomma

Just checked my cervix and it is high, medium soft, and closed and had a bunch of thick white chunky CM. Never seen this kind of CM unless I was preggo.. It looks like your OPKs are starting to wane Dtrisha.. I would say maybe you just Od..


----------



## dinky

I agree with country looks like you might finally have o'd!! Such a bummer though isn't it when you already thought you had?


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah ugh. I mean I hope I Oed but I hate that it was this long. We only BD Saturday morning so hopefully we caught it. I heard people with long cycles have a hard time concieving :/


----------



## dinky

I don't think it's harder for people with longer cycles to get pregnant I just think it takes longer because they have fewer periods in say one year than a woman with 28 day cycles would. When I got pregnant with dd2 I didn't ovulate until cd33!! So your still defo in with a chance :) I hope next cycle isn't as long for you I know how annoying and frustrating it is having long cycles


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh alright. That makes me happy to hear.


----------



## CountryMomma

I agree with dinky, I mean I had 26 day cycles and it is still taking me forever to get pregnant so I don't think it really has an impact. I think the only thing that really matters is how long your LP is. As long as you have a 14 day LP and you are in fact Oing then you should be good.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah idk what mine are now


----------



## dinky

They say as long as your lp is 10 days or more you should be OK to fall pregnant. My temp went back up this morning so hope it was a implantation dip yesterday! Might do a test later not sure yet


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok good. Cause mine might be shorter now


----------



## dinky

I took a test but I shouldn't of done coz my urine was diluted it looked like water, should of waited till later! Bfn :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay dinky! That is so good that your temp went back up! I really hope it is a implantation dip for you. Have you had a dip like that in previous months? I wouldn't worry about the BFN, if it was implantation I have read that it takes 2 to 3 days after to get a positive HPT. Here is my test from this morning, 9 DPO, FMU. I think I see a shadow of a line that was for sure not there yesterday but I won't trust anything until it is nice and dark!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1452691640.jpeg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dinky

I'm not sure I can see anything but I'm looking on my phone let's hope it gets darker!!! Nope not had a dip like that hope it's a good sign although I really don't feel pregnant at all no signs apart from sore boobs


----------



## CountryMomma

I'm not sure that I can see anything now that I uploaded the pic lol I have my fingers crossed for you! I am thinking you have a good chance with that dip. My boobs have been killing me, more than usual. Also still having sharp pains in my tummy muscles. No more spotting or anything since the morning of 7 DPO. Thinking it was IB.. so I hope this is it for both of us!


----------



## Dtrisha

I don't see anything either country. Dinky all looks good so far. 
I haven't used anything today. I may use a OPK tonight after work


----------



## CountryMomma

yeah.. like I said, I don't think I can see anything either.. O well! lol


----------



## dinky

Thanks ladies I hope it's a lucky dip too! I think my boobs are a bit less sensitive than they were yesterday so that's not a good sign. Are you 9dpo now country? Dtrisha hope your opks are still negative I bet you've ovulate now


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I am 9 DPO now


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I hope so. I kinda have been having cramping on and off on my left side


----------



## CountryMomma

Sounds promising Dtrisha!


----------



## dinky

I've just taken this test, I swear I see something!! Can any of you? It's very very faint but it came up right away!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm I don't see anything dinky :(


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- I think I see it? 

Country- yeah I hope it's a good sign. Thanks.


----------



## dinky

Maybe I just have line eye lol if it's a true bfp it should be darker tomorrow I can't wait to test!


----------



## dinky

I'm glad you might be able to see it dtrisha :) I started getting cramps and it made me want to test again :)


----------



## Dtrisha

I hope it's a line and not a evap. Good luck :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I hopes it real dinky! I hope mine gets darker tomorrow too! The FRER I have in my cupboard are calling my name lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Hold out on the frer you'll be happy you did if it's a real line tomorrow :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I will! Its just tempting.. I want to test again tonight after a hold because I am impatient but I will wait for the morning.. eek.. I am usually not so anxious but I just have a good feeling! I am having a lot of cramps today, also peeing a lot.


----------



## CountryMomma

How many DPO are you today dinky?


----------



## Dtrisha

The only thing I'm really having is gas. But it could be normal too


----------



## dinky

I've been having cramping today too that's why I decided to test again! I'm 7dpo today, so still early. I won't test again till tomorrow afternoon but that last test has got me excited hope it doesn't dissappear tomorrow!!


----------



## CountryMomma

I hope it gets darker for both of us! I wish I could tweak the test I took this morning, I swear there is a line there.


----------



## dinky

I think I see something when I make it negative country!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh yay! I sure hope so..


----------



## dinky

Here's the negative version of mine


----------



## CountryMomma

I see something on that one dinky! Does it seem close to the control line though? Im not sure what those tests are supposed to look like.


----------



## dinky

I think it's in the right place although I'm not too sure either I've never gotten a bfp on the extra wide ics. I checked my cervix in the bath this morning and it seemed to be facing the wrong way if that makes sense? Normally if the hole bits not in the centre it seems to go to one side, but today it's on the other side which I've never had before. Don't know if that's a good sign or doesn't matter


----------



## CountryMomma

I noticed that my the opening to my cervix is facing toward my back instead of towards the front like normal.. also not sure if its a good sign or not but its different so it may be!


----------



## dinky

Lol that's how mine is facing towards my back! Strange


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky I swear I see something. I just took another OPK and positive again :(. Wtf.


----------



## Dtrisha

Boo to no answers :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CountryMomma

Wow Dtrisha.. That is so odd.. I have never seen OPKs positive for that long


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah so I don't get it. I give up


----------



## dinky

Dodgy test I think, I can't see anything on this mornings test :(

I can't believe your still getting pos opks dtrisha could you go see your doctor and ask for a blood test?


----------



## CountryMomma

Awe sorry to see that BFN dinky.. your not the only one here is my test with FMU, 10 DPO.. there is a shadow of something but think it is just that, a shadow.. :(
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1452777817.jpeg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dinky

Sorry for you as well country :( I don't think I can see anything in yours either, I'll be testing again tonight are you?


----------



## CountryMomma

I might test tonight.. Depends on if I can manage a 4 hour hold. Kinda bummed there was nothing there today :( I was feeling really optimistic but I know it's still early.


----------



## CountryMomma

I did have some blood in my tissue this morning after blowning my nose but that could be from it being so cold and dry, but I know it's a preggo symptom too


----------



## dinky

Yeah it can be a preggo symptom!! I felt the same this morning, a couple of people on my testing thread have said they can see something in my test from this morning and I've looked at it again dry and I think I can make out a shadow but that could be a evap. It's definitely not as noticeable as it was last night. I think I'll wait until the kids are in bed tonight to take another test so I can sit and stare at it without being interupted lol!


----------



## CountryMomma

I just took a FRER and there was absolutely nothing on it. At first, there was this huge white line then at about 5 minutes it went away and nothing but a BFN.. :( Probably shouldn't have wasted the FRER but I wanted to see if anything showed up.. I checked my CP and it is high and super super soft. Like softer than I have ever felt it. Still lots of creamy CM, not as thick as it was a few days ago. Still having some sharp pains in my tummy muscles and some cramps.. boobs seem to not be as sore today.. I am just confused I guess lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Just looked at my FF app and it says AF isnt due until the 19th but my period tracker app says the 18th.. which could be why I haven't seen a BFP yet. Could still be 4 days from AF instead of 3.. sounds silly but I know one day can make a difference!


----------



## dinky

Yes one day does make a big difference!! Sorry you got a bfn on a frer :( I may do mine later I get any hint of a line on another ic


----------



## CountryMomma

I may hold off testing until Sunday.. figure by then something should show up if its going too. Plus I only have two tests left.


----------



## CountryMomma

Ugh, I feel like a fat cow right now I am so bloated. I have a job interview today after not working for over a year and I went to go put on some of my old work clothes and I swear they all make me look like I am 4 months pregnant! I will admit I have put on some weight in the past year but this bloating is not helping! Plus I swear my boobs have grown a cup size or two! Ok, rant over lol


----------



## dinky

Haha bloating is a good sign country good luck on your interview!! I took another test tonight, stark white bfn :(:(


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky and I sure hope it's a good sign! I always get real bloated before AF too so it could go either way. Sorry to hear you got another BFN :(


----------



## Dtrisha

I was super bloated before my BFP in August. I actually feel bloated tonight but it could be nothing. I don't want to get my hopes up because I don't know when I ovulated this month. Wouldn't it be nice if we all got out BFP and could share that together. :). Wishful thinking.


----------



## CountryMomma

That would be wonderful if we all got our BFPs together! I am having a lot of cramps and pressure tonight and it feels like AF is right around the corner..


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh no. I hope not. I've just been having the left sided cramps. Not sure if it's anything. I heard that people have a lot of positive OPK if they have a ovarian cyst so I hope not.


----------



## CountryMomma

Just went to the bathroom and there was some blood on the TP :(


----------



## Dtrisha

NOOOO. Bright red?


----------



## CountryMomma

No, it was just pink on the TP


----------



## dinky

Oh no country I hope it's not af starting! 9dpo for me now won't be testing until tonight when dp is at work and the kids are in bed. One thing that's strange for me is I haven't had a ibs attack yet and I normally get them in my 2ww! But that could be down to the iron tablets I'm taking. I've got dull cramps but not sure if that's a ibs attack waiting to happen or af pains. Boobs are still tender but not as sore as they was and normally if I'm pregnant they are really really sore


----------



## CountryMomma

Expected to wake up to full blown AF but nothing. No spotting, cramps or anything.. Still kind of expecting her to show now.. That's how she has been starting the last few months. Spotting on and off for a few days.


----------



## CountryMomma

Another BFN :(
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1452864594.jpeg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dinky

Sorry country :( I really hope af doesn't show for you :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky, after the cramps and spotting last night I am not very optimistic anymore.. I have one test left and if still a BFN in the morning I will just wait and see if AF comes. I'm wondering if maybe it was just strong implantation? I know I am probably getting my hopes up but the thought crossed my mind.


----------



## dinky

It could have been! Your not out till after shows up. I'm having dull aches today in my uterus area. I'm also freezing and can't warm up I'm convinced that's a bad sign


----------



## CountryMomma

Its not necessarily a bad sign. I never got real hot with my other pregnancies have always been cold. When I woke up today my boobs were actually killing me. They hurt pretty bad and they never do that right before AF so I am still a little hopeful.


----------



## dinky

Tender boobs is defo a good sign, mine aren't as sore as they were a few days ago so I'm down about that


----------



## CountryMomma

Mine have been very off and on sore.. not a constant sore but I notice it. This morning I just remember waking up and feeling this pain and saying ouch! Which surprised me because I was sure AF was going to be there when I went to the bathroom.. My CP is still high and super super soft.. no blood when I check it so that is a good sign.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country-I'm sorry about bfn and I hope it was implantation. 

Dinky- I'm glad you haven't had a ibs attack ! Maybe it's a good sign? 

I'm still having on and off cramps on the left side. And my cervix feels soft today. I think I'm going to buy some frer today and try one tonight. The cramps are not normal


----------



## Dtrisha

Also bad gas for like a week.


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha let us know if you test!! I'll be testing in about 3 hours time I'm getting nervous now!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Good luck Dtrisha! I have my fingers crossed for you. Took my last test with SMU because sometimes I get better results with that than with FMU.. swear I saw a faint line pop up at about 5 minutes but when I tried to take a pic I couldn't capture it.. probably another shadow.. so I am content with AF coming I guess.. no more tests in my house so no more testing until at least Monday. Good luck to you too dinky!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I hope so. Idk what to think anymore. I think I'll just keep taking the cheapies and not buy a free just yet. I don't want to waste my money ahain


----------



## dinky

Thanks country I have 2 ics and a frer left. I'm not feeling too hopeful on getting a bfp I'm not feeling it at all! Once I run out of tests I'm not buying no more and I won't order any ics until after I've ovulated next cycle so by the time they get here I'll be about 7dpo so I can't waste any!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thats a good idea dinky! I will be ordering some ICs this upcoming cycle as well, been spending way to much money on tests the past few months.


----------



## CountryMomma

My boobs are getting more and more sore as the day goes on.. ugh.. I hate my body sometimes.. so confusing


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky good idea on IC's. 
Country- I hear ya on our bodies. Ugh. Why do they put us through this


----------



## CountryMomma

lol I guess if it was easy it wouldn't be worth it


----------



## Dtrisha

True


----------



## dinky

2 hours till testing!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- good luck !!!! Are you using a IC?


----------



## dinky

Yeah just doing a ic, if I see something interesting I'll cracking the frer open!


----------



## CountryMomma

Do you guys see anything on here? The more I look at the pic the more I swear I see something.. IDK.. Oh and good luck dinky my fingers are crossed for you!!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1452877064.jpeg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dinky

I do see a shadow of something there country! Very faint though. I actually feel sick with nerves about testing. I don't know why, I know what the answer will be


----------



## CountryMomma

Do you? I was hoping I wasn't crazy lol I don't trust it as I've had many faint lines before but maybe it is the start of something!


----------



## CountryMomma

And I get nervous like that sometimes too. Psych myself out


----------



## Dtrisha

I don't see anything :( I'm sorry. 

Dinky- good luck !


----------



## dinky

Bfn :( don't know why I got my self so worked up I knew what it would be lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Ah bummer dinky :( You still got a bit before AF is due so you still have time!


----------



## Dtrisha

:( I'm sorry dinky. You still have time though. Don't lose hope :)


----------



## dinky

I think I'd of got a bfp by now if I was, I'll take my last ic tomorrow night but I won't be buying anymore getting fed up of testing now lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Why do you think that ? I didn't get my BFP till 13dpo last time


----------



## dinky

Just don't feel pregnant, my boobs aren't as sore as they were and that's a big sign for me. Have you taken a test?


----------



## Dtrisha

They always say every pregnancy is different though. So maybe it's not a sign yet? 

No not for about a half hour to see what happens. Probably bfn. Today is cd 33. This will be my longest cycle yet. My last month was 33 days.


----------



## dinky

Well hopefully it will be good news for you dtrisha! I think I may do my frer. I feel like I just want to use it so it's not there winding me up anymore if you know what I mean? I know it will be blank but I can't stand only testing once a day and as soon as the tests are gone I might feel better lol


----------



## Dtrisha

You're chart looks great though. I will be surprised if you're not.


----------



## Dtrisha

Here's mine... 
I swear I see a FAINT line on IC but I can barely see it so I bet you guys can't make it out.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dinky

I can't dtrisha sorry, test again in the morning tho if you can see something it might be a lil bit darker by then!


----------



## CountryMomma

I dont see anything either Dtrisha. But not to say your not pregnant! I would go for the FRER dinky.. I couldn't stand mine sitting in my cabinet so I used mine lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I will in the morning. I bet it's just my eyes though. Oh well.


----------



## CountryMomma

So I decided to give it one more shot before going out with friends in case I wanted to have a drink or two and this popped up.. hmm.. I dont know what to think.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1452904866.jpeg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 8









canvas.png
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dtrisha

Not sure if I'm seeing anything?


----------



## CountryMomma

Damn, it washed it out when i uploaded it.. darn things are driving me nuts


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm so sorry. Time will tell.


----------



## CountryMomma

Its ok, I know if I am it will turn BFP eventually.. just kind of feeling like dinky, if I was I would think it would be pos by now but like you said every pregnancy is different.


----------



## MumDreamz

Hey ladies, I just ovulated and I'm now in 2WW though I don't hold out much hope for me. I totally messed up my O time. At least, I'll get the digi for next month. Trying to decipher lines drove me crazy. I would have 5 or 6 days of dark lines never knowing when was the right time.


----------



## dinky

I don't see anything either country. I won't be testing for about another 11 hours!! Hope something shows up by then as it's my last ic! Mumdreamz hope you get your bfp this cycle, if not I hope the digi helps next cycle!!


----------



## dinky

I've decided that when dp gets out of bed I'm going to take my last ic. Not sure what time that will be because he's been on nights. Tonight when the kids are in bed I'm going to do the frer. I need to use them up and get them out the house lol. I won't buy anymore unless my period is late!


----------



## dinky

Did my last ic, irl it looks as though there could be a line there but I'm not even sure it's in the right place. I really wish I had more tests!!


----------



## Dtrisha

I don't think I see anything dinky :(


----------



## dinky

Bfn on asda cheapie test. 2 for £1. Not sure how sensitive they are


----------



## CountryMomma

I dont see anything on either of those tests dinky. Its all good neither of you saw anything on my test from last night, I still swear I see something and a few other people have said they see something but took another with FMU this morning and nadda.. stark white.. Maybe I need to start testing at night, I always seem to get better lines in the evening.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1452958229.jpeg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dinky

Don't worry about it I can't either. Don't think I'll get a bfp now


----------



## CountryMomma

I'm not very confident either dinky.. figured there would be something there by now


----------



## dinky

I know that's how I feel! I feel out. Just hope af doesn't take too long to show up, checked my cervix as well and it's low firm and closed so not looking good


----------



## CountryMomma

Last time I checked my cervix I think was yesterday it was still high and soft. But that doesn't mean much to me since sometimes it will stay high and soft throughout my AF. BBs have stopped hurting so kinda bummed about that. Not really feeling anything actually.. No cramps, no twinges, no nothing. So.. Won't be surprised if AF shows up Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## dinky

I've started to get sharp stabbing pains that I think are coming from my uterus. Only last a second but they are quite painful!


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha have you tested again today?


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah but if it's there it's super faint. I went out and bought frer today. Going to try one in a few hours. If there isn't anything there then I'll probably wait a few days. IC's are notorious for indents and stuff.


----------



## dinky

All my ics seem to have ghost lines where you can see where the line would be! It's so annoying but hopefully that's not the case for you. Here's my frer, bfn :( still getting sharp stabbing pains I'm hoping it's implantation but I think it's too late for that


----------



## Dtrisha

What dpo are you ?


----------



## dinky

I'm 10 today but ive got a feeling ff got my o date wrong and i o'd a day later. Got one test left so I'll test again tomorrow afternoon


----------



## CountryMomma

Implantation can happen up to 12 DPO so it may be happening for you dinky! Especially if you think you may only be 9 DPO. I had some more spotting this morning. Just a tiny bit but have been feeling like my AF is going to start at any moment. I have had terrible heart burn all day today.


----------



## dinky

I really hope so country! I've only got one test left and my plan is to not buy anymore until af is late. But I said that yesterday and ended up buying 2 more today lol. Heartburns a good sign isn't it? Maybe your spotting is implantation? It's started snowing here so I might not be able to get to the shop tomorrow to buy more tests anyway! According to ff my period is due in 2 days


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes heartburn is supposed to be a good sign but I have it even when not pregnant lol I am thinking maybe the bleeding was IB but AF is due in two days so it seems to late for that.. Unless I Od later than I thought. I have two tests left may do one tonight haven't decided yet.


----------



## dinky

Well let us know when you do! I have a kids party to go to tomorrow so I'll have to wait till I'm back from that to do my last test. I'm sad that I've only got one left but relieved at the same time!


----------



## CountryMomma

I know the feeling! I am so relieved that AF is only 2 days away.. I just want this cycle to be over and I am tired of testing!


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok, I give up.. took another test tonight because I was feeling sick and my boobs were killing me again.. but of course BFN.. having a lot of cramps and pretty convinced AF is coming.. I will test with my last test in the morning and if its a BFN I will just wait to see if AF arrives.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1452997301.jpeg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dinky

Sorry to see that bfn dtrisha, your symptoms sound very promising! I hope your morning test is pos for you!! 

My temp went up this morning and my boobs are still sore, hoping it's a good sign but I'm not feeling it. Got one test left I'll take it later


----------



## dinky

Ff says my chart is triphasic from 8dpo! I know it doesn't mean a definate bfp but it's a good sign! Was expecting my temp to start dropping today but it's gone up. Hope this is a good sign!


----------



## CountryMomma

Well AF got me a day early. Woke up to blood in my undies.. Not surprised but bummed. Probably won't have a lot of chances in the coming months as I am going back to school or work and things will become much busier. But doesn't mean we won't try! That is so awesome that your chart has gone triphasic dinky! I really hope this is your month!


----------



## dinky

Oh I'm sorry country :( was hoping this month was your month! Hope you manage to have a good shot at it next cycle!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Took a IC this morning I swear there's still like a shadow bit I'm starting to think its the tests. I'm technically late for my period but I O'd late then I'm not actually late. Ugh who knows. I did have a dream I had a miscarriage and it was developed with a eye and bitty arms and legs. SOOOO SCARY AND SAD.


----------



## dinky

Awww that dream sounds awful dtrisha!! Cam you post a pic of your test? I'll be taking mine in about 2 hours time


----------



## dinky

Was going to wait till kids were in bed but I needed the loo so just did a test. I think there's something faint can any of you see it?


----------



## Dtrisha

I can but its been dried for like 5 hours lol


----------



## Dtrisha

I don't think I can see anything :(


----------



## Dtrisha

Here ya go
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CountryMomma

I don't see anything on either of your tests dinky and Dtrisha. I am feeling so sick to my stomach today and just over all like crap. Not bleeding very heavy. Keep wanting to test again but I know it's worthless.


----------



## dinky

I'm not sure if I can see anything on yours either but something might be catching my eye! What cd are you on now?


----------



## Dtrisha

B&W
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dtrisha

Cd35..


----------



## dinky

Hmm I *think* I can see a shadow. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dtrisha

It's annoying. I'm trying to keep my frer for a few more days. I'm going to try not to test tomorrow. If I don't start my period or get a positive in a week il have to call my doctor.


----------



## Dtrisha

Btw dinky I'm so jealous of your chart. It looks PERFECT


----------



## dinky

Haha it does! I'm not very hopeful though, after checking my cervix I've got horrible af cramps, got a feeling af will be here by morning! Yeah I would call your doctor too if nothings happened in a weeks time although I'm sure it will have. I'm hoping that shadow I can see is the start of your bfp! If my temp is still high in the morning and af doesn't show like she normally does in a morning I might go buy some more cheap tests


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok, so I was feeling so sick and my "AF" is so light and basically just CM mixed with some blood.. so I took my last test and this popped up.. WTH? Is this real?
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1453068855.jpeg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 9









canvas.png
File size: 126.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dinky

I think I see something on your test too country! I see shadows on mine too and dtrishas. Why can't someone have a non questionable line?! Lol!


----------



## CountryMomma

Lol That would be great wouldn't it!


----------



## Dtrisha

Country - I MIGHT see something. Keep testing if AF is light maybe it's implantation ? High hopes for you FX

Dinky- yeah I hope so. Who knows. I don't feel pregnant so in probably not lol. Oh well. Trying not to be excited or sad about it


----------



## MumDreamz

I see something on all the tests. 
Country, hopefully AF stops for you.


----------



## Dtrisha

My nipples are actually tender tonight. Nothing on my BB's jut nips. Weird.


----------



## dinky

Temp stayed up this morning so I brought 2 more tests, did one and it was bfn :(


----------



## dinky

Did the other test and I'm sure I see something in this one. Urgh sick of these shadows!! Well that's it for me not buying no more unless af doesn't show. Ff says it's due today but if I go by my last cycle it will come tomorrow


----------



## Dtrisha

Swear I see something on the last one !


----------



## dinky

Thanks dtrisha i think there is something there its just very faint!! Hope af stays away fx!! Have you taken a test today?


----------



## Dtrisha

No. Maybe tonight. Trying to hold out till tomorrow. My nipple are tender still today. But only if I like squeeze it lightly. It's so strange.


----------



## dinky

That is strange I can't say I've ever had sore nipples lol just sore boobs! But I have heard it's a pregnancy sign! Good luck with your next test you must have some willpower to wait till tomorrow the only reason I'm not testing is because I've got none left and can't afford none till Wednesday lol!


----------



## Dtrisha

I just was feeling wet down there and had more than usual cm. hoping that's a good sign. I can't reach my cervix either.


----------



## Dtrisha

Also not feeling right. nausea somewhat and still have cramps on left side


----------



## dinky

Could be a great sign! Can't wait to see what your next test looks like!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm curious about your next test also. I really don't think I am I think it's all in my head. Do you have any symptoms ?


----------



## dinky

The only symptoms I have are that I haven't had a ibs attack which is very abnormal for me but could be down to the iron tablets I started taking, my skin hasn't broke out like it normally does before af, sore boobs but not as sore as they are when I'm pregnant and high temps! I don't think I'll be taking anymore tests, I can't buy none till Wednesday and af is due tomorrow so if it doesn't show up I may buy some more!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah sounds good :) 

Usually my BB's are sore before AF but right now it's just my nips. Which I can't get over how sensitive they are but not my BB's lol. I have no idea what dpo I am cause I'm assuming I O'd later because of the OPK and if I O'd normal like I thought then I'm like 2-3 days past period


----------



## dinky

Yeah your cycle was really unusal this cycle wasn't it with all those positive opks? Atleast you've ovulated now let's just hope you caught the egg!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yea I hope I O'd cause I'm not actually sure if I did it not since I don't temp.


----------



## CountryMomma

So def AF for me.. Got much heavier today just like it always does on day 2. Must have just been a wonky test I took last night. I don't see anything on those tests dinky but I hope AF stays away for you! Also hope all those signs are good for you Dtrisha!


----------



## dinky

Thanks country! Sorry af got you :(


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm so sorry country :( 

It's ok I just took two test BFN


----------



## Dtrisha

Boo :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dimmu

Sorry to hear this wasn't your month country.:( Dinky I hope you get that BFP, I can't see anything in the test but I never do anyway! 
Dtrisha my only symptom with DD was sore nipples, they got sore like a week before the BFP so very early on. I hope it's a good sign for you too!


----------



## Dtrisha

Dimmu- did they hurt when pressed on or if you pinch them?


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha I think I see something faint on both of those tests? Specially the frer but I always seem to have line eye, hopefully these are the start of your bfps!

Thanks dimmu and don't worry about not being able to see anything lol the lines are so faint I'm sure I have super eye sight and just see where the lines are supposed to be! How are you?


----------



## dimmu

Dtrisha said:


> Dimmu- did they hurt when pressed on or if you pinch them?

It's hard to remember as it was so long ago, I just remember it being weird. Like I was sitting at my desk at work and being aware of my nipples. I do not think I needed to pinch them for them to hurt, think even the pressure from my bra would hurt at times, so guess it was more like pressure kind of soreness.


----------



## dimmu

dinky said:


> Dtrisha I think I see something faint on both of those tests? Specially the frer but I always seem to have line eye, hopefully these are the start of your bfps!
> 
> Thanks dimmu and don't worry about not being able to see anything lol the lines are so faint I'm sure I have super eye sight and just see where the lines are supposed to be! How are you?

I'm good thanks, finally done with morning sickness, now I'm just hungry all the time! I hope that line gets stronger in the days to come, your chart certainly looks unusual


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> Dtrisha I think I see something faint on both of those tests? Specially the frer but I always seem to have line eye, hopefully these are the start of your bfps!
> 
> Thanks dimmu and don't worry about not being able to see anything lol the lines are so faint I'm sure I have super eye sight and just see where the lines are supposed to be! How are you?

Thanks :) I'm going to try not to test for a few days. I only have one more frer left. A few IC.


----------



## Dtrisha

dimmu said:


> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Dimmu- did they hurt when pressed on or if you pinch them?
> 
> It's hard to remember as it was so long ago, I just remember it being weird. Like I was sitting at my desk at work and being aware of my nipples. I do not think I needed to pinch them for them to hurt, think even the pressure from my bra would hurt at times, so guess it was more like pressure kind of soreness.Click to expand...

Ok thanks. I hope it's a sign. But if not I won't be surprised because my body has been doing some weird stuff.


----------



## dinky

Glad your feeling better dimmu nothing worse than feeling sick! Yeah my chart is definitely unusual for me lol trying not to get my hopes up though as still getting bfns or really bad evaps.

Dtrisha you have more tests than me lol its going to kill me not testing tomorrow if af doesn't show! If I ovulated a day later like I think I might have done then af might not show till the day after tomorrow


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky - I really think you're pregnant. Your chart is way to good. They say usually 10 days of leveled temps is a sign. Yeah I do but I don't want to use them. I'm getting tired of BFN's per usual :/


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dimmu.. I really thought we had it this month but I guess not. My cycles are still all wonky as this one was only 25 days long.. And now on what is supposed to be CD 2 of my AF I am pretty much done bleeding already.. I just want to scream sometimes! I used to be so regular and DH just had to look at me and I would get Preggo. I don't see anything on those tests Dtrisha but you may still have time! And yea dinky your chart looks great.. I hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## dinky

My temps are on there way down :( looks like I'm out I think af will show today


----------



## MumDreamz

Dinky, don't give up hope until that Witch shows. Your chart still looks good. I've seen charts with BFP's dip.


----------



## dinky

Thanks mumdreamz, yeah your right the witch hasn't arrived yet so I could still be in! Just wish I had some tests then I would feel better! I do feel like af is about to show though my tummy feels off and I've got the body aches and pains. Where abouts are you in your cycle now?


----------



## dinky

Urgh I'm not well this morning. Got af cramps and sorry for the tmi but I've had diarrhea as well. I really wish I could get a test! Dp is out in the car so I can't go and get a cheapy but I do think af will start any minute


----------



## CountryMomma

Woke up to super super heavy bleeding and lots of clots.. this AF has been the heaviest I have had in a long time.. Sorry to see your temp dipped dinky and that you aren't feeling well.. I know this is not good news but I always get diarrhea the day AF shows up.. It's like clockwork. I was up until 1 am this morning because I couldn't sleep and kept feeling very nauseous.. Now I have killer heartburn.. Was going to take another test today because of how I feel and the fact the bleeding stopped last night but with it so heavy this morning I don't see a point.


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky you never know! You're not out yet :) 

Country- I'm sorry it is AF. It's no fair.


----------



## dinky

Sorry to hear your af is so heavy country it's not nice having heavy periods :( they are horrible!! You might be having a good clear out ready for next cycle??

Here's today's test I brought some more!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Hmm not sure if I see anything.


----------



## dinky

I think I see something faint, I've got one test left for tomorrow. Af hasn't arrived yet! Have you tested today?


----------



## Dtrisha

This morning but I had just peed a hour and a half before. And I had to leave for work so I only got to check it once at like 3 min or so. I don't think I seen anything.


----------



## Daisy29

Dinky... I think I see a faint line...


----------



## dinky

Thank you daisy!!


----------



## Dtrisha

I still have faith for you dinky


----------



## dinky

Thanks dtrisha :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Well.. AF is just confusing the crap out of me.. yesterday I bled heavy first thing in the morning like it had been building up all night then just all came out at once and then just bled a little bit the rest of the day, then the same thing happened this morning, bled super heavy right after I woke up and haven't bled the rest of the day.. so if you put it all together I have really only bled for like a day and a half and half.. its so weird. Never had a AF like this before.. it is usually just steady flow for 4 days then done.. still feeling nauseous all the time and extremely thirsty. I don't think it is anything but its just weird. Im sorry I dont see anything on your test dinky but that is good that AF still hasn't shown up for you!


----------



## dinky

Well my temp took quite a dive this morning so I'm expecting af to arrive today at some point! Your af does sound strange country!


----------



## CountryMomma

Awe man I am sorry your temp had dipped again dinky. Your chart was looking so good. Still no blood this morning so yeah that was the weirdest AF ever.. Bled for three days but it was so off and on.. After the one big gush yesterday morning there was nothing and same thing happened Monday morning.. Well hopefully this gets me back on track!


----------



## dinky

Yes hopefully it will country! Sometimes it does the womb good to have a good clear out!! Still no af for me if it doesn't show by tonight I'll take my last test!


----------



## dinky

Still no af, took my last test bfn :(


----------



## dinky

Cd1 for me!! Af just arrived


----------



## Dtrisha

I really thought you had it this cycle ! :(


----------



## dinky

So did I for a bit!! Have you done any tests today?


----------



## spencerspiece

On to another month you and me dinky....race you to that bfp!


----------



## dinky

Haha I'm sure you will get there before me Spencer :) sorry to see af got you too!!


----------



## Dollyharmer

Hey guys... Completely new to forums... 
I'm 15dpo period due 23rd.! Taken too many tests already all BFN...! Starting to think this month is not to be.... Waiting has never been my strong point.x


----------



## dinky

Same here dolly must take at least 20 tests every cycle!! Good luck to you and welcome :)


----------



## Dollyharmer

It's an expensive habit.! Need to keep busy.!! Thankyou x


----------



## Dollyharmer

So this is my story so far, I have 2 daughters 9 and 11 and hubby and I decided last year that we wanted to add one more to our family.. So here I am... 
I'm 15dpo and af due on the 23rd normally averaging at a 34 day cycle. I miscarried on the 20th dec and after having 2 successful no problem pregnancies it has hit me hard. I'm confident that I felt and signs of ovulation and although no bleeding am pretty sure I had implantation pains last week over 3 days coinciding with horrendous head ache. After saying this I now am having twinges and increase of cm and expecting to see my af every time I wipe. Sorry tmi. 
I have done way too many tests over the last week.. All with BFN..! I'm torturing myself and borderline obsessive as my head is telling me I'm pregnant. Is it because I want it so much.! Does any of this sound familiar with anyone else.? Would be interested to hear.. &#65533;&#65533; x


----------



## dinky

Sorry to hear about your loss they are never easy to deal with! I had a loss in august too. I also have 2 children aged 5 and almost 3. We didn't want any more but I accidentally fell pregnant in July and ever since then I've had it in my head that I'm supposed to be a mum of 3 so here I am! Yes that does sound all too familiar I keep convincing myself that I'm pregnant and then af goes and spoils it for me! Sometimes I think I force the symptoms on myself because I want them so badly lol!


----------



## Dollyharmer

That's exactly my fear too..! That I almost want it too much.
Everyone keeps telling me that they see me with 3 children.... Eeeek added pressure.
But I do feel different this month than any other month I thought that I possibly could have been... If not in symptoms themselves but just that feeling that I am.! Time will tell... :winkwink:


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah but bfn. I'm probably out to. I'm just tired of this long ass cycle


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry to hear AF got you dinky! I really thought you had it this month! On to another month for both of us.. You are not far behind me again! I have my fingers crossed for all of us this coming month!


----------



## dinky

Thanks, I'm cramping heavy today and have horrible backache. Pain killers aren't taking it off much, hate the first day of proper flow! I'm glad that cycles over I can concentrate on other things till o time! I don't think I'll be lucky enough to o early again this cycle. Oing early twice in a row was rare for me! Last time I got my bfp I was on cd27 so this cycle I'm going to wait until then I think I drive myself crazy with testing. Sorry you got another bfn dtrisha hope you either get your bfp or af soon it's horrible just waiting around for something to happen. What cd are you on today?


----------



## Dollyharmer

So my af arrived at teatime today..!!!! Cd1 lets start from the beginning... It seems we are all pretty similar with our cycles... Will be nice to have company along the way. Hope you girls don't mind me joining you :flower:


----------



## dinky

Hey dolly that's fine with us! Sorry af got you :( af started for me last night at 9.30pm so I don't know wither to class yesterday as cd1 or today? Ff says the day you see red af blood, but I've heard other people say it's the first full day of red blood. Suppose it doesn't really matter! Are you temping or using opks? When do you normally o?


----------



## Dollyharmer

I generally just wing it to be honest going by cm and cramping... Maybe that's where I am going wrong. My af was very light pink to start with followed by brown... Now spotting red.. Only lightly touched the pad, so unusual to my normal cycle but think this may be as a result of last months miscarriage and that I am also 2/3 days early. Who knows... Not that it matters. It's here and time to start a fresh month.x


----------



## Dollyharmer

Ps I would go from the day bleeding started even if it was pm...x


----------



## Daisy29

Hi Guys,
After being 3 days late my period showed up this morning...
Looks like we are all around the same timings x


----------



## dinky

Dolly it could be worth taking a test? Just to be sure? Did you follow your hcg levels back down to zero after the mc?

Sorry af showed up for you daisy :(

Country and dtrisha are you OK? Any updates??


----------



## Dtrisha

Anything?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dtrisha

Hmm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dtrisha

Maybe ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dinky

I think I might be able to see something on the pink test!


----------



## CountryMomma

I think there is something catching my eye on the original! And maybe a tiny something on invert! I would keep testing! Looks like you have the start of something :)

Otherwise I am doing good.. Bleeding stopped after the big gush on day 3 and haven't had any since.. Been napping a lot.. Just can't seem to not be tired.. Not sure why. Also been having some nausea so I may be coming down with something..


----------



## dinky

I'm exactly the same country I feel drugged up all the time because I'm so tired! I don't know why, I'm taking my iron tablets and drinking energy drinks but I could literally fall asleep stood up. My bleeding was heavy this morning but has seemed to of slowed down now thank god. Have you ever asked your doc why your periods don't last long? Maybe there's not enough womb lining, mine last at least 6 days but aren't always heavy


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks ladies. I don't have my hopes up at all. I have one frer that I'll use tomorrow to see.


----------



## Dtrisha

Not sure of today's test. There might be something but I feel like it should of been stronger as it is a frer?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dtrisha

Idk??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmm that's a hard one.. It looks like there is something there but I just don't trust those new FRER unless there is a blazing line. Keep testing and hopefully it gets darker! My fingers are still crossed for you. 

DH and I have given up hope of conceiving again.. He doesn't even want to try any more.. I know it has only been a few months but it has been a hard few months. Well 7 months really.. I am going back to school next week and he is getting a new job so it will be a bit harder for us to try anyways.. I am still going to stick around here and talk to you gals but just may not have as many updates!


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok thanks for looking. Yeah I hate them but I had one left.

Awh I'm sorry. Maybe it'll just happen for you one day?


----------



## dinky

I can see something faint dtrisha and it looks more pinker than the lines I get on those!! 
Country sorry your dh feels like that :( just try not mentioning ttc for a while, just dtd when the mood takes you and you both have time and maybe that will do the trick? My dp really wants another baby, I can see it in his eyes when my friends come over with there new baby's. I have 3 friends with newborns and they are all boys, he really wants a boy! I can't wait to af to end so we can start trying again although it's going to be hard for us. Dp is working 12 hour shifts and has decided to do overtime and he's working for the next 10 days so if I ovulate early like I have the past 2 cycles then we might miss our chance this month


----------



## Dtrisha

Dried?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dtrisha

Another?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dtrisha

Sorry I'm flooding this post. I'm just like freaking out. Trying to see if this is for real. I have one more test but it is a ckearblue digital and I know that's 50 and I doubt it's close to that yet


----------



## dinky

Haha its fine I do it when I think i have something! I do see something expecially on that last pic but it's hard to tell coz there's not a definate line but there is something there! Definitely too early for the cb so don't waste that yet you will need to wait a few more days. Get some more frers if you can and test in the morning!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I haven't said anything to DH yet. And we're both off today and tomorrow so I'm not sure how I'll get more tests but I'm going to try either tonight or tomorrow to get some somehow lol. Out of all the new frer this is the only one looking like a actual line with some pink.


----------



## dinky

Yes it's very promising for you!! I bet you won't sleep much tonight lol! I do think it's more than just a indent line coz I can see some colour too it. When I got pregnant with dd2 I ovulated late that cycle on cd33 and got my bfp on cd42 I think it was


----------



## dinky

Just checked back, got a pos opk on cd35 and a bfp on cd46 when I caught with dd2!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I'm on 41cd I think. I hope it's not EP again. I hope it's in the right spot. Yeah it has color I swear. I put it next to another frer and there wasn't a indent or anything from like a week ago that I took


----------



## Dollyharmer

Evening, the brown stopped and now just red... Not overly heavy yesterday, but last night more so.. Today very minimal.. I tested the day my bleeding started and was negative... Seems pointless to test now and surely there is no point. 
Back to the beginning... Sigh.. Looking on the bright side appreciating all I already have 
I keep looking at those test pictures and I'm sure your eyes play tricks on you as I keep thinking I see something, but nothing definite. X


----------



## Dollyharmer

I didn't follow my hcg levels no... Never had any follow up or anything from docs.!! Just tried to move forward. 
I'm exhausted today...!!:sleep:


----------



## dinky

I had no follow up from doctors either dolly just kept taking ics until they went back to negative! Might be worth taking another test just to make sure, when I was pregnant with dd1 I thought my period had arrived but it was light and watery and only lasted a day or 2 so took a test and it was blasing positive!

Dtrisha I do think that's the start of something!! Are you doing a test in the morning? Keep me updated!!


----------



## Dollyharmer

I did take a test on the day af arrived... Really think it's worth taking another.??x


----------



## Dtrisha

I don't have a test for the morning. The only test I have is the clearblue digi but I don't think it'll be 50 yet. I don't know if I should tell DH so we can go get tests or sneak out and get some. Hmm


----------



## CountryMomma

OMG ladies! I cannot believe it! The day I decided to give up trying.. I have been feeling so sick the past few days and today I noticed that my ring was cutting into my finger because my hands were swollen.. so decided to do one more test.. and this popped up as soon as the urine touched the test!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0261.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Dtrisha

Omg country!! Congrats :) SOOOO happy for you b


----------



## CountryMomma

Thank you!! I am so scared that this was a bad test or something is going to happen! It just seems so unreal.. I am trying not to get nervous as that makes my upset tummy feel worse but OMG!


----------



## Dtrisha

Are you going to test tomorrow ? I got a faint line today too. Trying not to freak out as well. I've been super tired today. And somewhat sore BB's.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes, I bought two tests so I will use the other one in the morning and if the line is still there I will go buy a digi in a few days.. I just looked at my dates and this would be CD 32 for me if I disregard the bleeding I had, exactly 1 month after my last cycle started. I am still not sure what the bleeding was.. hoping it doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm sure it's fine. Could it have been IB?


----------



## CountryMomma

It could have been I suppose it was just awful heavy.. I am thinking maybe I just implanted real late and it took a while for the HCG rise and it didn't rise fast enough to stop the bleeding.. I will be calling the Dr first thing monday morning.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I mean everyone's different so I'm sure it was IB. Let us know about your test tomorrow. I know I will be testing for sure in the AM


----------



## CountryMomma

I will update with test first thing in the morning! Can't wait to see yours too.. I think you def have the start of something.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ya the frer definitely showed it today I feel like. Especially with the faint IC yesterday.


----------



## CountryMomma

Fingers are crossed for you! I hope we can be bump buddies! :) I can't believe how sensitive the dollar tree tests are, I took two FRER yesterday and they both looked negative to me, I saw a faint line but thought it was just the indent line that had gotten me so many times before.. I can't wait to use a digi and see "Pregnant"!


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh wow really?! Maybe I should get some of them haha. Yeah mines SOOO faint but I really hope it's a true BFP. It looks like color. Hopefully tomorrow it'll show better. Yeah I can't wait to see PREGNANT. I never have and I haven't made it past 5 weeks so I really hope this is it. FXd for the both of us.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah! I would totally try them! So much cheaper and seem to be even more sensitive! I used a digi with my DD and got a 'Pregnant' at 11 DPO, I can't believe I got a BFP at 9 DPO with her and I am now 19 DPO and just getting a BFP.. no joke that every pregnancy is different!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah it's so strange isn't it. I'm so nervous about it ugh. I just want a beta lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Me too! I won't be able to relax until I have my blood drawn and good number.


----------



## Dtrisha

Same here :) I know they'll let me go ASAP because when I thought I was last month she let me go for a beta before she even seen me.


----------



## CountryMomma

I honestly have no idea what I have to go through. I have never used the VA insurance while pregnant. I was in the military when I got positives with my first and second and they did a urine test and if that came back positive they sent you for blood work and with my DD I went to the family Dr and got a urine and when it was positive they sent me to hospital for blood work. So I am hoping its the same with the VA.. urine test and then blood test. I know it takes forever to get an appointment though.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that stinks. Mine will probably get me in this week thank goodness. I hope we both have sticky beans and in the right place <3


----------



## CountryMomma

Me too!! I can't stop smiling but I am trying so hard to act normal because I haven't told DH yet!


----------



## Dtrisha

I didn't tell DH Bout me testing today but we went and bought a pack today because I couldn't get away lol


----------



## CountryMomma

DH had to run out today so when he did that I ran to DT! Hard to be so sneaky sometimes! lol


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I wish mine would of. Oh well no biggie


----------



## Dtrisha

I love your new signature country :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks! I hope I didn't jinx it by adding it to soon but I couldn't help it! :)


----------



## Dtrisha

I don't think you will. Good luck. Keep in touch ! I'll let you guys know in the AM


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks same here. I will update as soon as I wake up!


----------



## MumDreamz

Hi ladies, still waiting in limbo over here. More symptoms, but they mirror AF so much that I'm trying my best not to jump up. 

Countrymomma, I'm happy for you. FXed for a sticky. 

DTrisha, I'm hoping you get a dark line.


----------



## dinky

Wow country that's a line! Can't wait to see both your tests this morning!! I'm waiting impatiently lol


----------



## CountryMomma

I should have known it was to good to be true :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dinky

Awww sorry country how heartbreaking I could cry for you!! Those stupid tests, must of been a really bad evap :( noticed you changed your sig and everything! You must be gutted :(


----------



## CountryMomma

I am heartbroken.. That line was so undeniable.. I don't know how it could have been an evap as it showed up as soon as the urine started to cross the test strip. I have taken a million of those tests and never ever gotten anything like that.. I am going to run to the store and grab a different test and maybe dilute my urine a little.. I can't stop crying..


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh no country I'm so sorry :( that's devastating. I don't feel mudhbwtter either. I haven't tested yet but I go up in the middle of the night to pee and had some drops of blood in the toilet. So I'm not to sue if I even want to test :/


----------



## Dtrisha

Depressing .. I either had a he oval or two faulty tests.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dinky

Omg I can't believe both of you have had bfns this morning after the past couple of promising days :( thought you both got it this cycle. Both of you have had convincing tests!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah we sure did didn't we. Well this sucks. I was even exhausted yaterday and BB's hurt. So I'm going with chemical I guess. I thought I had gotten so lucky to. Like why can't we just have a baby. Seriously. I'm frustrated


----------



## CountryMomma

Im sorry to see that Dtrisha :( I am just at a total loss.. I was up until 230 this am because I was so excited.. changed signature and posted on a bunch of sites.. I just didn't think it was possible to get a line like that if it was a true positive.. I am still going to call my Dr in the morning and see if I can get in for a beta.. I ran to walmart just a minute ago and only had enough money for the cheapie, diluted my urine a bit and still BFN.. ugh.. I am so glad I didn't say anything to DH..


----------



## dinky

How come you diluted your urine country? That may be the reason for a bfn, did you just get one cheapie?


----------



## dinky

Don't worry dtrisha your time will come! I remember feeling like that trying for my first, waited 7 years for her! It can take upto a year for a healthy couple of conceive. I know that's not much help now but you will get there! You can get pregnant so it's just a matter of time. When you see those 2 bright lines on a test you will see that the wait has been well worth it!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Well with the first test I took it with strait FMU and got the BFN so I thought maybe my urine was to concentrated because the BFP I got last night my urine was pretty weak so I just dumped a bit out and added a tiny bit of water, it was still pretty dark. Yeah, I realized after I got to the store I only had a dollar on me. lol


----------



## dinky

The more concentrated it is, the more hcg will be in your urine. Looking back at your pos it doesn't look like there's much colour in it, I think you might have had a dodgy test. Can't believe they can get away with that and getting people's hopes up, you should email them with a pic and hopefully get some free tests!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah but it just worries me with the ectopic I had. Some people say they were so fertile before then after some people haven't conceived for years. If I'm not pregnant by May I have to go see my doctor. And I might actually try to get a HSG to make sure everything's ok


----------



## dinky

Yeah good idea, always good to get checked out. I had a hsg done, there not bad at all


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I hear you kinda get crampy but I'm sure I can deal with that


----------



## dinky

I didn't get crampy but my fallopian tubes were clear, I've heard you can get crampy if the dye has to push hard on any blockages that are in there, a hsg is brilliant if you have minor blockages as they flush them out. It's like having a mot on your womb! Your supposidly more fertile for 3 months after it


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I heard that also


----------



## Nicoled1285

How do you "know" you ovulated. I have PCOS and have lost weight to try to jumpstart my fertility. I had a positive OPK January 19th the 20th I had cramping on my left side pelvic area.


----------



## Dtrisha

The only way to know is to temp


----------



## Nicoled1285

Dtrisha said:


> The only way to know is to temp

What do you look for in a temperature trend? Do you do it the same time each day?


----------



## dinky

Yes you have to take your temp at the same time every morning after 3 hours of sleep. Your temp will rise after ovulation and you can confirm ovulation happened after 3 higher temp. If you want to temp sign up to fertility friend and that detects ovulation automatically


----------



## CountryMomma

I think you were right dinky, most likely a faulty test :( Took this around the same time as yesterday's test and nothing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dinky

So sorry country :( thought you had it this month!!


----------



## CountryMomma

I had accepted the fact that I was out as I thought I got AF and then that test had to come along and get me all excited.. damn thing. I am still going to call doc in morning and make an appointment just in case but not optimistic.


----------



## dinky

Yeah that's a good idea just tell them you had a positive test


----------



## dinky

Any updates this morning ladies?


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning. I just got off the phone with the dr and have an appointment Thursday at 1pm. So we will see what happens.. Not expecting much as I room another FRER this morning and BFN. I can't believe that a test would look that positive and be false! I may find a number for that company and raise hell. But keeping just a glimmer of hope there are a few kind of odd things happening.. DH mentioned that my lady parts look almost purple and that I smell different down there.. I have noticed it to but didn't really pay it any mind, then after DTD this morning DH mentioned it an said I needed to get an appointment. So I had a perfect excuse to go to dr too! Lol


----------



## dinky

Well good luck at your appointment it's not too long to wait, do you get results straight away or do you have to wait if you have a bloody eat? Don't know what the strange smell could be, the purple look could be from extra blood flow down there? Strange lol! That test must have been faulty surely they can't get away with that!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks, I honestly have no idea if I get the results same day or have to wait. I have never had blood drawn from this dr. I am not sure what the smell is either, its not a bad smell like infection, its just different than normal! lol I have no burning or itching or anything like that either so possibly a ph imbalance. I will have to dig the box out of the trash to get the number off of it!


----------



## Dollyharmer

My heart is feeling for you ladies, when you have your hopes raised.. Only to have them fall... Feels so unfair.x


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha did af start for you?


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning ladies, how are you all doing? I am doing alright, just still anxiously awaiting my appointment on Thursday. I really have no clue what is going on. I have been very crampy and at times feel that low down pressure like AF is going to start at any moment. I checked my cervix and a few days ago it was super high and super soft but last night it had dropped down a little and firmed up and is closed as tight as mine does. I am very very wet down there but it isn't EWCM, just a mix of watery and creamy.. It's all very confusing.


----------



## dinky

Maybe you have just ovulated again country? What cd are you now since that 3 day strange bleed you had? I'm cd7 now af should be done by end if the day :) just light spotting now


----------



## CountryMomma

I am only on CD 10 if I go by the 3 day bleed. So I highly doubt I have ovulated again so soon.. That's good to hear that you are almost done with AF! Hoping you O early again :)


----------



## dinky

Oh right yeah too early to o then! I'm hoping I o early too but I dont think I'll be that lucky again!


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah. Maybe you have gone nice and regular though! I am hoping on Thursday that maybe they can figure out why my cycles have been so out of whacky lately too..


----------



## Dollyharmer

I'm on cycle day 5/6 as started day 1 tea time and af stopped Sunday. But it was quite a strange af for me.. Brownish/pink ish Thursday eve.. Light red bleed on Friday, heavier bleed on Saturday and then light spotting Sunday gone by Monday.-! So now just waiting for the big O.! Lol x


----------



## dinky

Yes hopefully country! I hope you can get some answers. I'm going to start with the opks on cd10 and hopefully I'll have a pos on cd13 or 14! Really hope I'll o early again I hate waiting to o


----------



## Dollyharmer

I've never used one... Maybe I should. I hope this month is a positive month for us all :thumbup:


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I did. But it's strange because it's lightened up a lot now and I'm almost done. The past few months my period has been 7 days Long and stuff. Now it's only been 3 days and almost done. So hoping maybe I'll get back to 28 days or so. We're taking the relaxed approach this month. No OPK no cervix checking just having fun and relaxing.


----------



## dinky

That is strange dtrisha I've heard people say they have light periods after a chemical but I had really heavy bleeding with painful cramping! Hope your cycle goes back to normal this time! I can feel my body gearing up to o, my sex drive has increased although we haven't dtd yet and I've got ewcm. This will be my 6th cycle since the d&c so I hope it's a lucky one!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, I have been cramping a lot since yesterday. I started school so I was doing a lot of walking around and doing different things. Started feeling very nauseous at the end of the day because I hadn't eaten.. checked my cervix this morning and it is high and medium hard and closed and just lost of whitish watery CM.. I constantly feel wet down below.. everything just seems so screwey!


----------



## dinky

Well I hope you get some answers on Thursday! I've been getting a lot of cramps lately too I think these iron tablets are messing with me I might have to stop taking them maybe I'm getting too much iron now. Did you enjoy going back to school? What are you studying?


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes! I have enjoyed my first day. I have been going to school on and off since 2007 but this is the first time I am actually going on campus and doing what I enjoy. I am studying Pre-Med. Planning to go to Med school afterwards.


----------



## dinky

That's amazing country sounds like you are making a great future for you and your kiddies!!


----------



## dinky

Oh and good luck at your doctors appointment today let me know how it goes!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky! I will make sure to update as soon as I am done. It's not until 1 this afternoon so I have a few hours still. I have my fingers crossed hoping for the best! I did check my cervix this morning because I am scheduled to O tomorrow and it is about medium height and firm and slightly open and just thick white cm.


----------



## dinky

I'm not sure of the time difference but it's 5.30 pm here so not sure if you have had your appointment yet or not but hope it's all good!


----------



## CountryMomma

No, not quite yet. It's only 1130am here so another hour and a half. I will be heading that way soon though as it's an hour drive.


----------



## dinky

So your 6 hours behind me then! Not long now then :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes! Almost time! I hope they hurry up and come get me, I have to pee but I don't want to go I case they want to do a urine test!


----------



## dinky

Haha they probably will want a urine test! Can't wait to see what your results are and see if your pregnant!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Well they did a urine test and said it was negative, they only waited about 3 minutes before she threw it out so I am still not sure if I put much stock in it.. We will see what the dr says. It was nurse who did the test


----------



## dinky

Tell the doctor you think your early like 4 weeks


----------



## CountryMomma

They are going to do blood work. HCG and FSH to see if maybe I am in pre menopause!


----------



## dinky

Oh right! I doubt your in pre menopause, are they doing the bloodtest today and will you get results today?


----------



## CountryMomma

They said I probably won't get my results till Monday :(


----------



## dinky

Oh that's rubbish, hope it don't take that long!


----------



## CountryMomma

Me too! I am hoping they get the results tomorrow.


----------



## dinky

Well dp started his 6 12 hour night shifts last night. We got to bd this morning tho, he came in and said he couldn't get to sleep so he wanted to dtd so he could sleep better lol!! Any excuse with him! Hope we manage to dtd a few more times before o day


----------



## CountryMomma

My DH is the same way dinky! He says he needs his night time BD session to sleep better lol. Men and their words lol I hope you manage to get in some more sessions before O day! I am sure it is harder with him working nights.


----------



## dinky

Haha they are soooo romantic aren't they? The days are dragging by so slowly I just want to hurry up and o! Can't wait till I can start feeling ovulation pains


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh yes so romantic lol I just checked my cervix to see if maybe I was going to ovulate and it is super super high and medium soft, I can't tell if it's open or closed as I can't reach the opening. No EWCM to speak of, just loads of this creamy white gunk, sorry but it kind of looks like yogurt! Lol only way I can describe it. I have not had any EWCM yet this cycle so either I am Preggo or I am just not going to ovulate. I have never ovulated past CD 14 and I am on CD 13 now.. Ugh Monday is to far away!!


----------



## dinky

Monday does seem like a long way away! If your not pregnant maybe you will o in the next few days? Can you grab any opks?


----------



## dinky

I think I'm starting to get niggly o pains yey :happydance:


----------



## Daisy29

Dinky, what cd are you?? I'm also waiting to ovulate. Golly... It's exciting but such a pest at the same time haha.

Country bd just incase you are ovulating :))))

xxx


----------



## dinky

I'm on cd9, the past 2 cycles I have o'd on cd14. What cd are you on?


----------



## CountryMomma

We DTD today just in case. Don't think I am anywhere near O or even going to O. No EWCM at all and don't have my normal O twingy cramps.. Plus Oing after CD 14 would be late for me.. I forgot to grab OpKs when I was at the store. I just went and ate dinner and now I feel like a stuffed sausage.. And I didn't even eat that much! Ugh I need sweatpants


----------



## dinky

Maybe you have already ovulated or will do a bit later this time? Cycles can change and it's normal to have 1 or 2 anov cycles per year or even ovulate much later than usual. I think that's what happened to dtrisha this cycle. Are you still there dtrisha? Lol


----------



## CountryMomma

It's possible I suppose.. I wish my damn cycles would go back to normal.. I literally did not change anything at all about myself so I have no idea why they decided to fly off the rail. I got my flu shot yesterday and now my nose is all stuffed up. :( I swear the only time in the year I get sick is when I get my shot..


----------



## dinky

They just do sometimes, maybe it's because you have gone back to school, are you tired or stressed? Getting 8 hours of sleep a night? The littlest things can affect ovulation. The flu shot does make you poorly, it did my 2 girls when they had there's and when I was pregnant and had mine, I felt like poo for a few days after


----------



## Dtrisha

Sorry ladies I just haven't been on a lot lately trying not to obsess over trying this cycle lol. I'm done with AF so BDing in the next day or two. I hope you ladies are doing well. 

Country I'll be watching for results because I am so curious what is going on. 

Dinky have you gotten any dark OPK yet?


----------



## dinky

Totally understandable dtrisha, I've tried not coming on before but I get bored and when the kids are quiet I can't help myself lol! Nope opks are still blank, hoping they get darker over the next few days, hoping to get a positive on cd13 again! Started getting dull ovulation aches so hoping I'm getting close. Good luck with the bding! Are you still not going to use opks this cycle?


----------



## CountryMomma

I have literally slept all day.. I don't know if it's the flu shot or what. I went to bed at 830 last night and woke up at 830 this morning. Then around 10 I fell back asleep and slept until around 12. Stayed up for a few then went and laid back down in bed around 230 and just got back up at 445 and I am still tired!!


----------



## Dtrisha

No I'm not doing anything. No OPK or cervix or anything because I feel like the OPK really screwed with my head. Maybe next month if we don't conceive this month because I'm sure I'll want to know I just need a month break.


----------



## dinky

Wow country how do you manage so much sleep with little ones? I could happily sleep that much and often do if dp gets up with the girls lol but when he's at work the girls are always keeping me awake! I've just got up and could quite happily go back to bed lol. So you get your results tomorrow? I can't wait to see what they say!
Good plan dtrisha hope the no stress approach works for you :)


----------



## dimmu

Hi how are you all?

Dinky just wanted to say you really have some talent for gender spotting. I had a reassurance/gender scan yesterday and it is indeed a little girl just like you predicted!:) DD is over the moon.

Countrymomma I'm also impressed you manage sleep that much with two kids. I only have one but she makes sure I never get to sleep past 7 am on weekends!

Dtrisha good luck this cycle, sometimes it really helps to step back a bit and relax about the whole thing. It probably is good for your hubby too, I remember you saying he was feeling a bit stressed about DTD on certain days.


----------



## dinky

Awww dimmu that is amazing news :) so pleased for you!!! I can imagine your dd is over the moon it's lovely having 2 daughters :) I'm glad I guessed right I should go into business lol!!


----------



## Dtrisha

dimmu said:


> Hi how are you all?
> 
> Dinky just wanted to say you really have some talent for gender spotting. I had a reassurance/gender scan yesterday and it is indeed a little girl just like you predicted!:) DD is over the moon.
> 
> Countrymomma I'm also impressed you manage sleep that much with two kids. I only have one but she makes sure I never get to sleep past 7 am on weekends!
> 
> Dtrisha good luck this cycle, sometimes it really helps to step back a bit and relax about the whole thing. It probably is good for your hubby too, I remember you saying he was feeling a bit stressed about DTD on certain days.

Yeah he definitely was. So hopefully it'll all just work itself out. It was extremely pressuring when you would see that positive OPK and HAVING to BD. I know it ups your chances but we did fine before without them.


----------



## dinky

Got a positive :D tried a different test and they are better I think


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- woo hoo! GET TO BDING!


----------



## dinky

Thanks dtrisha :) I'll make sure we do when dp gets home from work in the morning lol!!


----------



## CountryMomma

dinky said:


> Wow country how do you manage so much sleep with little ones? I could happily sleep that much and often do if dp gets up with the girls lol but when he's at work the girls are always keeping me awake! I've just got up and could quite happily go back to bed lol. So you get your results tomorrow? I can't wait to see what they say!
> Good plan dtrisha hope the no stress approach works for you :)

Lol DH was being very nice yesterday and took care of the little ones for me so I could sleep. I just told him I wasn't feeling very good.


----------



## CountryMomma

That's so great to hear that you are having another DD dimmu!! So happy for you :) So happy to see you got a positive OpK dinky!! Get to business lol! Oh and yes dimmu, I should get my results tomorrow!


----------



## dinky

Country can't wait to hear your results later! Hope its good news!! My opks are pos again today!


----------



## dinky

Really strong o pains today!!


----------



## dinky

Any news yet country? 

I love that I've been ovulating early these past few cycles, but I've never felt ovulation pain before they are just agony! Ever since my d&c my ovaries seem to really hurt when I ovulate, not sure if it's normal or not! Never had o pain at all but never been this regular either!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies. I just got out of class but haven't gotten a call about my test results yet. Makes me think it was negative because they usually just send a letter instead of calling you if it's nothing important.. Hoping to get a phone call before the end of the day. I think I may be just be Oing super late. Being having lots of stabbing cramps around my ovaries. Also I have had so much CM I have had to wear a panty liber for the past couple days. It's not EWCM though it's just water like water literally running out of me. It is the strangest thing.


----------



## dinky

Watery cm is fertile too so you maybe gearing up to o! Could you maybe ring them and ask for your results? That's what I do when I'm waiting lol coz I'm too impatient!


----------



## CountryMomma

That could be dinky, I am going to grab some OpK tonight and see. If I am abou to O it's a good week for It as DH started a new job working from home today so whenever I am not in class we have the time to spend together and DTD because he kiddos are at school and daycare! Works out great for TTC lol. Oh and yeah if I don't hear anything by the end of the day today I will call first thing in the morning.


----------



## dinky

Oh that sounds good! Bet your so pleased dh is working from home, that does sound perfect! Let us know when you have your results and if you do a opk :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Ran and grabbed some answer opk, I used them when I got pregnant with DD and have always had good results. I took one with a maybe 2 hour hold and got a good libe but no where near positive. So maybe gearing up to O or maybe coming down off my surge or maybe missed it all together! I will keep testing the next few days.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dinky

Yeah maybe you are gearing up to o! Specially with all the watery cm your having!


----------



## CountryMomma

We will see.. If I am that means my cycle is going to be crazy long this month as I am on CD 16 and probably won't O for another day or so.. O well.. Onward we push


----------



## dinky

Just keep doing the opks and see what happens. You could already have ovulated! Did you get your results yesterday? My opks are back to neg today. I think I ovulated yesterday judging by all the pain I was in so will see what my chart says!


----------



## CountryMomma

That's true I could have already ovulated and just not got any EWCM. But if I did than we have like no chance this month as we haven't DTD but maybe one time before this pat Friday.. O well, maybe taking a month off isn't bad. No, I never got my results. I have to call them when they open. Yay on your ovulating!! I think you have a good chance this month as you BD right on time! :)


----------



## dinky

Let me know what the results are!! Hopefully that one time you did will work! It does happen :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I took another OpK around 1pm this afternoon because I forgot to take one this morning and it was very very negative.. So I am thinking I ovulated already. AF is supposedly due on the 12th so we will see when she decides to come! lol My boobs have been absolutely killing me though which is odd. I called to get the results of my blood test and they said that they couldn't give them out over the phone, only the dr could and of course she was out today


----------



## dinky

Oh that's rubbish country!! That always happens, whenever you want to speak to someone they are away or ill!! I bet you already have ovulated then if opks are neg. My af should be due 12th or 13th of feb as well!! We can be testing buddies lol! I think ff will put my crosshairs on cd11 but I know I ovulated yesterday plus I had a positive opk yesterday as well on both brands but only pos on one brand on the 11th. Surely I wouldn't get pos opks on 2 brands the day after ovulation? I'll have to change it manually if it gives me crosshairs for cd11.


----------



## CountryMomma

I know! I was so mad! They said they will have her call me tomorrow if she is in but I don't expect a call lol. Yay! I don't think we have ever had AF due the same day before lol. I really have no hope for this cycle as like I said we have only DTD once this month before yesterday and I don't think it was around fertile time.. So I will just wait for AF to show up. I would say going off your OPK that you ovulated yesterday. I usually have to manually put in my date to FF as well as it never has my o date right, but I don't temp. I don't know what is wrong but I have some horrendous heartburn to the point where I am trying not to vomit.. It is so bad and I can't find anything to help it!


----------



## dinky

Well that's OK, once is enough :) millions of sperm are released in that one time and they can live in your body for up to 5 days! And it only takes one sperm! But it would help to know exactly when you ovulated lol. I've ordered 20 ics today and I'm hoping they take a while to get here so I can't test too early!! When will you start testing?


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey ladies, nothing new here. Just working a bunch and hoping to quit my job to go into nannying soon. Me and DH BD once this past weekend. Haven't seen much CM yet so I don't think I'm to close to O. Just been keeping my mind on my job and keeping busy. 

Country- why would they tell you that they'd have your results Monday if the doc wouldn't even be in? That seems rude and unthoughtful. 

Dinky- dos you BD a lot with your positive OPK?! When will you start testing?!


----------



## CountryMomma

Dinky- I probably won't test unless AF is late.. 

Dtrisha- I don't know why they would say that? Maybe the doc called out sick? Who knows with their jacked up system


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah that's shitty. It's just a blood test what's the big deal?


----------



## dinky

Hi dtrisha what cd are you on now? I think we have our days covered, but with oing so early I'm not sure we have done enough! I thought ovulating on cd14 was early but I can't believe it's on cd12 this time! Ff tried putting my crosshairs on cd11 so had to remove the positive opk for that day coz I know it was cd12 I was in agony with my ovaries all day that day!


----------



## dinky

So I took the pos opk away on cd11 and it took my crosshairs away, and then it said I didn't ovulate till cd13 so put the pos opk back in and switched the settings from advance to fam and it will give me crosshairs on the right day on cd12 :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok, I still hadn't heard from my Dr so I went and checked my results online and I am def not preggo.. my results was <1.2 so either I had a chemical and the test picked up a last bit of HcG or it was a bad test. Also got my FSH results and they are actually elevated at 9.4, during your LP they should be between 1.5 and 9.1 and, during folicular phase they should be 2.5 to 10.2 and during mid cycle peak they should be 3.1 to 17.7. I thought when I got my blood drawn I was in my LP but maybe not.. O well.. we will see if AF comes and if it does I should O around the 24th


----------



## Dtrisha

CD11 I think? I haven't been keeping track. I wrote down the start of my period but that's about it lol


----------



## dinky

Country if I remember right you had your 'period' that heavy bleed not long before you had the bloodtest didn't you? Then you had to wait ages for your results. I think you have probably ovulated a few days after the bloodtest as your fsh levels seem to have been rising. You could still be in with a chance this cycle so will just have to wait and see, what cd are you on now if you count your bleed as af?

Dtrisha sounds like you really are taking the relaxed approach this cycle lol! I wish I could have your attitude :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I looked back at my chart and I got my blood drawn the day before I was supposed to O do my levels are all good and I probably Od right around when I was supposed too. I am on CD 19 now. I think we DTD once the week of the 17th through the 23rd and the week of the 24th through the 30th we only DTD on the 29th, the day I was supposed to O and the day after my blood test. So we will see.


----------



## dinky

Yeah that's all any of us can do. The wait is horrible!


----------



## CountryMomma

When your not tracking it's not quite as bad because you really have no idea how long you have to wait! Lol AF may be due on the 12th but with as wacky as my cycles have been lately it's hard to tell! I had a dream last night I had started while I was sleeping on CD 19! But that's not to far off because my cycle in December was only 21 days. Right now FF predicts me having a 26 day cycle.


----------



## dinky

Yeah I suppose your right there country the wait can't be too bad if you don't know when to expect things! If we don't catch this cycle then I think I'm going to give the next 3 cycles a miss. I know I shouldn't be picky on the due date it's just there's far too many birthdays in November including dd1, then there is Xmas in December and then dd2s birthday in Feb and we already struggle around that time of year! I'd love for us to have a summer birthday to celebrate. The baby I lost was due in April and that would of been perfect for us! Although I wouldn't moan if I did fall pregnant of course :)


----------



## CountryMomma

We have birthdays in December, Jan, Feb, March, April and June so if we don't fall pregnant in the next few months we would have a long time to wait if we didn't want two birthdays in one month! Lol I would love to all pregnant the end of July or in August to have a May baby to complete our set lol.


----------



## dinky

We have a big family and most of there birthdays are in November. Then we have loads of people to buy for for Xmas and then when we are just back on our feet along comes dd2 birthday lol! Would love to have a summer birthday :) garden party


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I know what you mean about Christmas. We don't usually recover until April because it's one birthday right after another! A summer birthday would be fun!


----------



## dinky

Ouch my leg is really playing me up today! My right shin bone is hurting so much and I've got nerve pain in the top of my leg. To top if off I'm seriously tired as I haven't slept much over the past 2 nights :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Ouch! That sounds painful. My back is giving me fits from sitting in these hard chairs at school all day. So uncomfortable. I understand the tired thing! I am seriously dragging today, I did not want to get out of bed and come to school. lol Only two more hours and I am done though so that is good. I see a nap in my immediate future when I get home lol


----------



## fairycat

Just dropping in to see how you ladies are doing. I miss chatting with you guys. <3


----------



## dinky

Hi fairycat! How's pregnancy treating you? Hope all is well!! I'm OK thanks I'm on cd16 and 4dpo, can't wait till I can begin testing!!


----------



## dinky

Haha country enjoy your nap!! I'm seriously thinking about missing my soaps and just going to bed, I've took paracetamols earlier but my leg is still hurting like mad the tablets haven't touched it! It may be because I haven't done much the past 3 days, I haven't been out anywhere due to the conjunctivitis. Oh I remember school chairs lol not comfortable!!


----------



## CountryMomma

How are you feeling today dinky? I am much less tired today but haven't really done anything either. Lol I am itching to test even though I don't think I have a chance. If I go by when AF is due and count back 14 days to suspected ovulation I would be 9 DPO tomorrow. I have been having some "symptoms" though I can't say that's what they are. Been very gassy, tired, and having lots of tummy issues. I also was very dizzy today for now reason really.. I may grab a test or two tomorrow and see lol


----------



## dinky

Hi country! I'm OK thanks, conjunctivitis is starring to clear up, I'm still really really tired but struggling to sleep. I cracked and tested yesterday at 5dpo :blush: bfn of course lol. Oooo let me know if you test :) you should order some ics off the net!


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning! I haven't gotten any tests yet but that's just because I am to lazy to go to the store lol. I had some spotting this morning but it wouldn't surprise me if AF comes 5 days early lol. Been having some cramps and my boobs are tender so thinking AF is on the way.. If it doesn't come full force tomorrow I will buy a test


----------



## dinky

Oh I hope af doesn't come early for you! Could be ib?


----------



## CountryMomma

It could be IB I suppose, would be around the right time. Not getting my hopes up just yet lol


----------



## dinky

7dpo for me, tested with a bfn! Still early though. Not having much in terms of symptoms. Still have sore boobs and yesterday my conjunctivitis cleared up but it's back again today it's horrible!! It just won't go away :(


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning. I am feeling like absolute crap this morning. My nose is all stuffed up and I have some nasty drainage in my throat that is making it sore and I have developed a nasty cough. The weather hasn't even been bad so not sure why I am getting sick all of a sudden. As far as the spotting it seems to have stopped. Had a few wipes of red yesterday so I put in a tampon for overnight and when I removed it this morning there was just a tiny bit of brown blood. So hoping it doesn't pick back up again today. So sorry about your conjunctivitis dinky! That is so uncomfortable!


----------



## dinky

Yeah it's awful!! Sorry to hear your not very well either :( seems to be going around! Hope your bleeding stays away!


----------



## mommysbabys11

SO...My period tracker is now telling me that my cycles are 26 days, which seems correct, however they're not very consistent. I didn't know until I started looking this morning, but I guess the shorter your cycle the sooner you ovulate? From what I'm seeing, it looks like i should have Oed CD12. I didn't start O strips until CD13 & 14, both had lines but both lines were fainter than the control line, so I don't really know what to think.

GUESSING that I Oed CD12 I should be 4DPO today. (again, I'm not really sure. Honestly, I track bc I have an extremely high DHEA level, which messes with my sex hormones anyway... I swear, every month there's another "pregnancy" symptom that has me convinced. We're not trying. But we also only use the pull out method (which this boy seems to have on lock lol).

HERE'S WHERE THE TMI COMES IN... Since yesterday (3PO) my stomach has been a mess. I went to pee yesterday evening and had horrible very runny diarrhea. Completely unexpected. Then my stomach started cramping, and turning and making noises... but it doesn't hurt. I'm somewhat nauseous off and on, and got so dizzy this morning when getting out of bed that I had to sit right back down and told the BF to shut the hell up when he kept asking what was wrong with me lmao. The diarrhea has kept up, as well as my upset but not painful tummy...Just bubbly and annoying, cramping off and on.

STILL TMI LOL... The thing is, I'm usually constipated around ovulation, and have diarrhea (altho not crampy) right before AF rears her ugly head. 

My back is cramped up and sore, my joints are sore, and I, THE COFFEE ADDICT of the WORLD (I'll drink it at night in my bed lol) have had no interest in coffee in 2 days. Its usually the first thing i do stumbling down to my Kuerig without my eyes even open. I forced myself 2 cups yesterday (strictly for fear of getting a severe migraine, that I usually would) and this morning I've had the same cup for 3 hours now. Typically I'm on the 3rd or 4th cup by this point (don't judge me lol).

ANOTHER TMI...We BDed CD9, and altho he is usually a pro puller outter, the next morning I ... discovered he hadn't been such a pro the night before when I felt his "stuff" when I wiped. I'm QUITE sure it was his and not mine lol.

I know damn well we BDed at least one more time after AF, but I forgot to put it down. Had to be between CD4-6. 

So...... now IDK. But I guess I'm waiting too! Right now I'm just laying with a heating pad switching between my belly and back and craving a nap. Usually at this point in my day I've gotten half of my house cleaned already. No desire to move... 

Anyone else with VERY early symptoms? 26 day cycles? Weird belly/bottom activities since just a few DPO with a BPF???


----------



## mommysbabys11

CountryMomma said:


> Good morning. I am feeling like absolute crap this morning. My nose is all stuffed up and I have some nasty drainage in my throat that is making it sore and I have developed a nasty cough. The weather hasn't even been bad so not sure why I am getting sick all of a sudden. As far as the spotting it seems to have stopped. Had a few wipes of red yesterday so I put in a tampon for overnight and when I removed it this morning there was just a tiny bit of brown blood. So hoping it doesn't pick back up again today. So sorry about your conjunctivitis dinky! That is so uncomfortable!

I've read many places that getting sick during the TWW is a great sign of pg! FX for you!


----------



## dinky

Hi mommysbabys11, it does seem very early to be getting pregnancy symptoms. Any chance you could of caught a stomach bug? Sounds like you could of missed your surge with the opks, they say you should start testing about 3 days before your due to o so that would be cd9 for you so that you don't miss the surge. I did get pregnant once using the pull out method as we went ttc at the time! So it is definitely possible you could be pregnant!


----------



## fairycat

dinky said:


> Hi fairycat! How's pregnancy treating you? Hope all is well!! I'm OK thanks I'm on cd16 and 4dpo, can't wait till I can begin testing!!

All is well so far, minus a minor complication which thankfully turned out to be nothing. I hope you can join us soon on the other side <3 I'm rooting for all of you!!


----------



## mommysbabys11

dinky said:


> Hi mommysbabys11, it does seem very early to be getting pregnancy symptoms. Any chance you could of caught a stomach bug? Sounds like you could of missed your surge with the opks, they say you should start testing about 3 days before your due to o so that would be cd9 for you so that you don't miss the surge. I did get pregnant once using the pull out method as we went ttc at the time! So it is definitely possible you could be pregnant!

I think I did miss my surge... and I don't believe this is any kind of bug, my appetite is HUGE today (and was last night as well) and I didn't eat anything strange, I also don't have any pain just very minor cramping. More just letting me know somethings goin on than anything else. I know it's early, way early, but I noticed many posts where women said that they got a BPF after getting an upset belly around 2-5DPO. So it made me wonder and start to put things together... Yesterday I was boiling hot all day and today the BF keeps commenting on how cold I am (he went to hold my hand and pulled his away lol).

Honestly, if this lil bubbly/talking/weird feelings weren't so constant in my belly I wouldn't be even thinking about it... but it's been pretty consistent since yesterday. I guess it could be a bug, but other than some cramping and feeling a little cold, I feel totally fine.


----------



## CountryMomma

Took a test tonight after about a 3 hour hold, urine was super light still. I don't see anything on the test so going for a bfn lol. After we DTD today DH told me I started AF because he had some blood on his parts, but I have had no spotting or bleeding or anything since then and it was about 7 hours ago. So possibly AF taking her sweet time, possibly IB, I will test again tomorrow


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey ladies!! How is everyone ? Today was DH birthday so we DTD. I've been taking such a relaxed approach it's so nice. He likes BJ's so we've been doing that but I'm kind of scared its going to hurt our chances. I have read that it's bad but then I read it would have to be a lot. Sorry for TMI BTW. 

What DPO are you country and dinky?


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey Dtrisha! My DH likes BJs too lol, a lot. I have never heard that it could cause an issue. No different than DTD every day I suppose. I am on 10 DPO, I think. You?


----------



## Mihrimah

Hello,

I am new here and would like to join you all in this "quite long and seems like never-ending" journey :) 

I have irregular cycles, and this makes it really hard for me to pin point the days I am ovulating. Last month was the first month we tried, and I am guessing we missed my ovulation day, because I ended up having one of my worst AF everrrrr!! And is not exaggerating at all, was on the floor for a whole day and drugged up on Midol. 
This month I bought the Ovulation Kits and I got a positive on February 1st, which most likely means I ovulated on February 2nd so TODAY I would be *6DPO.* 

Last month I was almost 100% that i was pregnant. I had every single preg symptom. This month so far, I have just been very bloated, gas, very bad headaches, cramps on and off, a bit moody, running out of breath faster then normal, tender breasts. 
I keep running to the bath every single hour waiting to see some spotting, as I read that spotting means there has been implantation, but nothing so far. I took a test at 5dpo but of course Negative. 

I know is really broad and nothing uncommon in my story, but I guess i feel better writing it down here, as I feel very impatient and anxious. I am planning to take a 2nd pregnancy test on Sunday, Valentines Day, and hopefully I will have the best gift for my husband to give : A POSITIVE PREG TEST (fingers crossed)

Ladies, when did your implantation occur? Other then spotting, would i be feeling anything else? As I mentioned I am 6dpo, when did your implantation occur?

Good luck to anyone on this forum trying (Lotssss of baby dust ) :)


----------



## Mihrimah

CountryMomma said:


> Hey Dtrisha! My DH likes BJs too lol, a lot. I have never heard that it could cause an issue. No different than DTD every day I suppose. I am on 10 DPO, I think. You?

I am 6DPO...but this time seems to slow down more and more each day :growlmad::blush:


----------



## dinky

Hi mihrimah, I've been pregnant 3 times and not once did I have implantation bleeding or any other signs of implantation. Although with dd2 I do remember having period type pains for a few days before I tested positive. Some people do have ib though but not always! So if you don't see any spotting don't count yourself out! Good luck!! My af is due valentines day so hoping I get a bfp before then too :)


----------



## dinky

Took a test, bfn


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- no idea what dpo I am if I ovulated already lol. All I did was write down my start date of period. Lol. It's hard but I don't want to obsess over ovulation. My friend just had her baby so that's making it extra hard.


----------



## CountryMomma

I honestly have no idea what DPO I am or if I even ovulated. I am just guessing DPO based on when AF is due. The spotting has stopped, haven't had any since yesterday morning after DTD, I forgot to save FMU and not sure I will make it to the store today do to some unexpected snow so will hopefully test again tomorrow as AF is supposedly due on Friday.


----------



## dinky

Hope you manage to test tomorrow country!


----------



## CountryMomma

I will make it to the store and grab some cheapies. Woke this morning with a nasty sore throat and cough. Been just laying on the couch just trying to stay warm..


----------



## Mihrimah

dinky said:


> Hi mihrimah, I've been pregnant 3 times and not once did I have implantation bleeding or any other signs of implantation. Although with dd2 I do remember having period type pains for a few days before I tested positive. Some people do have ib though but not always! So if you don't see any spotting don't count yourself out! Good luck!! My af is due valentines day so hoping I get a bfp before then too :)

Dinky, 
Thank you for letting me know about the spotting. Today I am 7DPO and still no other new signs for me. Fingers crossed for both of us. I am also planning to test on Sunday :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Mihrimah

CountryMomma said:


> I will make it to the store and grab some cheapies. Woke this morning with a nasty sore throat and cough. Been just laying on the couch just trying to stay warm..

CountryMomma,

Does your sore throat last the whole day? I also wake up with one, but it disappears later in the day. Good luck testing :thumbup:


----------



## mommysbabys11

3-5 DPO 
Sharp cramping on left side, few drops of blood when I wiped... Took O strip since I'm not sure when I Oed, negative. IB?


----------



## CountryMomma

Took this test tonight at what I think is 11 DPO. Not sure and only with like a 2 hour hold. Thinking BFN but my eye is drawn to something faint.. I bought two so I will take one with FMU tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mommysbabys11

CountryMomma said:


> Took this test tonight at what I think is 11 DPO. Not sure and only with like a 2 hour hold. Thinking BFN but my eye is drawn to something faint.. I bought two so I will take one with FMU tomorrow.

Country... I can't see anything, but I also can't zoom in at all. And it's much easier to see in person anyway lol. Hopefully you see some better results in the morning!


----------



## dinky

I can't see anything country but it does go blurry when I zoom in!

I did this test this morning and I can see a faint faint line so going to get some frers today!


----------



## CountryMomma

I can def see something dinky but I can't tell if it has color or not. It just looks a little wonky to me. I took another test this morning and BFN.. I am just going to wait and see if AF comes now. don't feel like seeing any more BFN..


----------



## dinky

I brought some fr but they were the wrong ones, got the normal 25miu ones instead of the early response and got a bfn! Going to do another ic later and see what's on them. Sorry you got a bfn too


----------



## missi1717

Sorry about the bfns ladies... I've been stalking this thread hoping to congratulate you all soon. 
I'm 10dpo today... haven't tested bc I hate seeing stark white tests. So I am holding out until af is late


----------



## CountryMomma

I didn't even know they still sold the plain FRER, the only ones I see around here are the 6 days sooner. Or I have seen the rapid response that I think is like 50miu. I like them because they are the old style with the strait handle but they are much less sensitive. I am not real bummed about the bfn as I didn't think we had a chance this month anyways. I will be completely surprised if AF doesn't show up in the next couple days lol.


----------



## dinky

I didn't think they did either country that's why I never thought to look at the box! Just picked it up and thrown it in the trolley! Was gutted when I got back home. Tested twice with ics since the fr and got bfns :( my boobs are so sore and in really tired.

Thanks missi!!


----------



## CountryMomma

My boobs are really sore too. I have also been tired and been in bed by 830 or 9 every night this week and even on the weekend. Also I seem to be peeing every hour even when I don't drink anything.. But I started spotting again this morning so I am thinking it is just AF symptoms.


----------



## dinky

Tested again this morning and another bfn, don't know why I got a line yesterday morning maybe failed implantation? Af due in 3 days


----------



## mommysbabys11

Dinky... You're not out until AF is real or that BFP is! NEVER underestimate the power of positivity!
Country... I'm still FX for you too!

As for me... I spotted 2 days ago (just those few drops on the TP) and have been cramping on my left side since. Tuesday it wasn't very often, but sharp. Yesterday it was constantly there but dull and I would get sharp pains in-between. I had a heating pad on my belly or my back most of the day. The back pain got serious for a while. I was also starving yesterday, couldn't eat enough! It's too early today to report any symptoms yet... Except I've been awake for an hour and still haven't gone for a cup of coffee... That's how I've been for days, and I am a coffee ADDICT! I just seen to not really want it lately...


----------



## CountryMomma

Well AF showed up strong this morning, I was spotting a bit last night so put in a pad before bed just in case and I'm glad I did. Woke up bleeding, went to the bathroom and quite a bit of blood came out into the toilet so it's def AF. Cycle was only 25 days but hopefully that means I am leveling out and my cycles are going back to my normal 26.. I will start OPK around CD 8 or 9 probably. My fingers are still crossed for you dinky!


----------



## dinky

Thanks both of you, took another 2 tests but there's nothing solid there, just shadows again. Would be darker by now if it was a true bfp just feel out now although I know af isn't due until Sunday. 
Sorry af got you country :( at least you can start again I hope this cycle goes back to normal for you! 
Mommy that is strange about the coffee, maybe it's the smell of it too? I know that can be a symptom can't it?


----------



## dinky




----------



## mommysbabys11

dinky said:


> View attachment 928308
> 
> 
> View attachment 928310

I SO wish I could zoom in on those pics, Dinky! I know how frustrating it is, standing on the sink in the bathroom with the test up to the light turning it slowly and rubbing your eyes... Wish I could give the second opinion! And yes, I've read that aversions to things you usually love can be a sign... esp when it's coffee, since it's not really good for you in the first place. It's supposed to be your body protecting you or something... It's not making me sick, it's not the smell, I just don't really want it. I've been forcing myself to drink a cup or two a day just so I don't get migraines (i usually literally RUN off of coffee... which is horrible, but I def drink an average of 4-5 cups a day). IDK... it's weird.

Sorry AF got you Country! Hopefully you are just leveling out and your body is preparing that nest for next month!

The only symptoms I have today outside of the dull cramping on my left side and the coffee is I'm now having pains in my left upper thigh... 

IDK man... my cycles are always so crazy. If it wasn't for him "leaking" out of me the next day, the diarrhea the first few DPO, and the few drops of blood after that, I wouldn't be thinking anything. Honestly, when I saw the blood (which was one like 3 reddish drops on the TP only when I wiped) I thought maybe I ovulated later than I thought, so I did an O strip but it was def negative. At this point Im not sure when I ovulated. But I think it was earlier than normal, as by the time I started testing I was getting very faint lines. But all of these things together are def strange, not that my cycles are ever normal lol.

Hoping for the best but won't be heartbroken by the worst. We weren't trying, we just don't prevent. I can't lie though... every little twinge in that same concentrated spot is making me more and more hopeful...

My period isn't due for over a week. I will say though, with my son, I was barely 3 weeks pregnant when I discovered it, still a week and a half before my period was due!!! I was having severe migraines, which I usually do but these were hospital status... I went to the hospital to see a neurologist but they required a pregnancy test first. They had me pee, and I waited. Then they took blood, and I waited. I was there for 12 hours. The nurse finally came in and congratulated me, and said that the lab had to run it many times because it kept coming back inconclusive. 

IDK whats going on-wish it was a week from now so I'd have an answer!!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky I feel like I see something on the top one. Country in sorry about AF. I'm still having diahrrea once a day and once it's over I feel ok but when it comes my stomach hurts so bad. The last time this happened to me I was pregnant but I really don't think I ovulated yet so I don't think it is that. The only other thing I can think is that I've been stressed with work and it's causing this ? Ugh idk what to think.


----------



## CountryMomma

I don't see anything on either of those tests dinky but you still have time. I am bleeding super heavy which is unusual for my first day. I do t normally start bleeding heavy until day 2. Hopefully the bleeding only lasts 3 days like normal


----------



## dinky

Country maybe that's a good sign that your lining is building up more? Never nice though when you have heavy bleeding. I did a propa frer just now, bfn :(


----------



## mommysbabys11

So, I'm thinking I'm 6-8dpo at this point. I still have the cramps on the left side. Now I'm getting them into my leg as well. I seem to be starving, but as I go through my cycle, I have bouts of hunger and then I'll eat nothing for days at a time... I have some serious thick cm going on for 2 days now. I went from dryer than dry to still FEELING dry but with this crazy thick cm. I almost thought it was a yeast infection, but it's def not. Urine seemed to smell stronger today. I'm trying to hold off a few days before I test. Oh, and I feel cold but my face is flushed...


----------



## dinky

Mommy I bet you can't wait to yest can you? I tested with smu and got a bfn, also got af type cramps now so I think I'm out now 12dpo is a bit late to get a bfp


----------



## mommysbabys11

Dinky... I really can't! Guessing I'm 7-9DPO now... The cramps have subsided but they're still present. It's almost like I'm just.... Aware of them. Kinda just like someone is pressing on my left side? Idk how to explain it. Although it kinda of seems a bit lower now. Last night and this morning I felt something across my waaaaay lower belly area. Wasnt a cramp though... Any ideas? Maybe I'm overthinking it. I just seen to be SO aware of that area of my body this past week. I'm still having an extreme thick cm. I keep wondering if it's a yeast infection just BC its so much. But it's def not. 

It was 13 years ago when I had my son. I wasn't trying then, so I didn't pay attention to any of this stuff! But after reading everything, tracking what I have and going over it all... I'm thinking there's a lil bean in there... Just waiting to see if it sticks! 

Idk when ill test. I only have 2 tests, and I don't want to waste money BC I'm impatient lol. 

Oh, and I'm still not wanting coffee lol


----------



## mommysbabys11

dinky said:


> Mommy I bet you can't wait to yest can you? I tested with smu and got a bfn, also got af type cramps now so I think I'm out now 12dpo is a bit late to get a bfp

Dinky, you're not bleeding yet! It's never too late for a BFP. Not for nothing, my girlfriend, who has had 5 kids, never showed a BFP until she was 8 weeks! AND she would still get her period during that time! I would wait until AF is late and then check it out!!!


----------



## mommysbabys11

Oh yeah, and I've been pretty gassy after eating the past few days. I rarely burp, and I'm letting out these huge man rumbles lol.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hope you guys don't mind if I join in I'm LTTC since Nov 2013 in that time had 1 MC at 6wks Aug 2015. Started Clomid in Jan 2016 got CD21 bloods which showed I was Oing anything over 30 is good and mine where 96. 

I'm now in my TWW AF is due around 22nd Feb but not going to test till after this date as don't want to get my hopes up or not. I may be having symptoms cramping, bloating, nausea, headaches, needing to go the loo more often but unfortunately me and husband have both just come down with the flu so can't really say if the symptoms are due to this or pregnancy I will keep you all posted. Hoping for my Nov 2016 arrival xx it will be our first xx


----------



## mommysbabys11

Angela-not at all! My AF is due 2/21, so we can overanalyze together! Feeling very crampy this morning... Not horrible, just consistently dull, with sharp spots in-between. And burping of of just coffee??? Lol


----------



## AngelaALA

mommysbabys11 said:


> Angela-not at all! My AF is due 2/21, so we can overanalyze together! Feeling very crampy this morning... Not horrible, just consistently dull, with sharp spots in-between. And burping of of just coffee??? Lol

Well my nipples are sensitive and my boobs feel like they're heavy, my stomach is bloated and getting abdominal cramps with back ache, getting hot flushes, appetite gone, need loo constantly and got nausea and head ache but like I said I couldn't say whether some these symptoms are down to pregnancy or the flu dam you flu I need to hurry up and go xx

Your AF is due same as mine that's great as we can wait it out together when are you thinking about testing xx


----------



## dinky

Hi Angela! My af is due tomorrow or Monday. Here's my latest test, not looking good for me still bfn


----------



## mommysbabys11

AngelaALA said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> Angela-not at all! My AF is due 2/21, so we can overanalyze together! Feeling very crampy this morning... Not horrible, just consistently dull, with sharp spots in-between. And burping of of just coffee??? Lol
> 
> Well my nipples are sensitive and my boobs feel like they're heavy, my stomach is bloated and getting abdominal cramps with back ache, getting hot flushes, appetite gone, need loo constantly and got nausea and head ache but like I said I couldn't say whether some these symptoms are down to pregnancy or the flu dam you flu I need to hurry up and go xx
> 
> Your AF is due same as mine that's great as we can wait it out together when are you thinking about testing xxClick to expand...

Well, I'm not too sure when I Oed, so anywhere from 7-9dpo now. My cycles are never consistent, but they've been averaging to about 26 days or so. My main symptom is cramps. They've been on my left side for days now. They are always constantly dull, but sharpen up at times. I'm also feeling them shoot down my left leg occasionally., and my lower back has been pretty sore the last few days. Since last night I've had some strange feeling across my lower abdomen. I had a few drops of blood on Tuesday, which I'm HOPING was IB! my discharge has been intense. Until a few moments ago I was convinced it wasn't a yeast infection, but now I'm thinking it is... (which I looked up and apparently is extremely common during early pregnancy due to the changing hormones!) I seem to be so hungry, pretty gassy for me, I had pretty blurred vision the last 2 days, to the point that I'm only wearing my glasses, not contacts. My temperature seems to be off, I'm either hotter or colder than I should be. Or cold with flushed cheeks. I always pee a LOT so I can't use that lol My boobs don't hurt, but they didn't start until 5-6 weeks with my son. At this point in pretty sure conception happened... Just waiting to see if my lil bean will stick. FX FOR US! 
PS my strangest symptom, the one that actually made me think about it at all, is I am a coffee addict, and I don't want it at all. Forcing myself to drink some to avoid migraines. Oh, and I've been falling asleep at 8/9 every night, sleeping straight through until about 7AM.


----------



## AngelaALA

Mommysbabys11 - I'm the same love coffee have to have two cups in morning before I can function and lately can't seem to drink it at all. I'm constantly tired too I'm hoping these are pregnancy related and not down to the Flu. Not long to wait though to get testing fingers crossed for us all and hopefully happy news soon xx

Dinky keep staying positive your not out till AF shows xx what sticks you used are they early pregs ones as it might be too soon to show xx


----------



## Daisy29

Oh mam dinky! I was thinking this is your month! Not out until af comes... There's still time x


----------



## dinky

Well she's due either tomorrow or Monday so we shall see! Yeah I'm using the early 10miu ones so should be showing something by now


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'll still keep my fingers crossed for you hun let's us know how you get on xx


----------



## ladeda94

Hello all :) anyone still waiting? I have about a week untill I test good luck everyone.


----------



## AngelaALA

ladeda94 said:


> Hello all :) anyone still waiting? I have about a week untill I test good luck everyone.


Hi, yes I have 9 days till I can test hope you get good news you got any symptoms xx


----------



## Dtrisha

No idea when I'm supposed to ovulate. Thinking soon since I had a lot of CM today. So probably testing in a week or later. So will see. I haven't clocked anything this cycle hoping it's good to just relax and BD whenever we just feel like it lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Are you being monitored at all here's hoping all the BDing worked. I used Opks but think I missed it as when I went for my CD21 bloods they where extremely good showed that I was ovulating me and HB were doing alot of BDing almost everyday from wen AF stopped so hoping we caught. Well my belly is still bloated and feels hard underneath, all last night and still today I've got backache and getting abdominal dull pains, I don't suffer from period pains so this is unusual for me. 

I'm hoping these are all positive signs 8 days left till I can test, I'm just worried about coming down with the flu as I know it can be harmful if your pregnant and cause MC I'm hoping because I'll only be around one - two weeks that I'm far too early for it to cause any issues xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Okay guys AF should show in 8 days last night I had backache and stomach cramps even though I don't suffer from period pains today I went the toilet and had a small brownish/pinkish discharge in my knickers could this be Imbedding bleeding. I'm so eager to test but it's far too soon 8 days can't come quick enough xx


----------



## dinky

I think it might be a bit early for implantation bleeding but I suppose anything is possible! If it is ib then you would test positive in 2 maybe 3 days depending on how sensitive the test is. I'm still getting bfns and af is due either today or tomorrow so I think I'm out. I do have symptoms though my boobs are really tender and they normally lessen towards af. I've also had conjunctivitis and now I've got tonsilitus so my immune system must have took a nose dive! Hoping it's a good thing as I've heard your immune system weakens if your pregnant so your body doesn't reject the embryo


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I've got the flu and was thinking the same thing about weakened immune system.

Well after the spotting I went the toilet not long after and had a bit of brown discharge wen I wiped but then nothing at all since this and my cramps and backache have stopped. I think I owed around CD 16-18 my OPk I only did once a day and think I missed it but Doc sed my Cd20 blood results (went a day early in error) were extremely good and showed that I was definitely ovulating anything over 30 is good and mine where 96, 

I've got loads of symptoms but made a promise to myself that I would not test at all till 22nd Feb only 8 days to wait well nearly 7 now so not long.

Your not out hun till AF shows wait another three days and if AF is a no show test again if still neg go the docs there blood tests are more accurate xx keep me posted hun xx


----------



## dinky

Af just showed bang on time for me! Good luck ladies


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh god so sorry to hear that hun stay positive don't give up hope and there is always next month hun xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry to see AF showed for you dinky! AF is over for me already, only last about 2 1/2 days. My app says I should ovulate on the 21st so I will probably start doing OPKs on Tuesday.


----------



## dinky

Thanks ladies. I'm taking a 4 month break from ttc but I'll still be tracking my cycles. Good luck for this cycle to everyone!


----------



## mommysbabys11

Damn Dinky! I thought you had it... well have fun not trying, sometimes things come when you least expect them!

I tried to post twice yesterday... but it didn't go through. Idk why!

I tested yesterday morning, BFN. AF isn't due until 2/21 so I wasn't totally shocked, but those few drops of spotting I got on 2/9 I thought was IB, so I would think it would have showed something 5 days later... who knows.

The cramps on my left have subsided. Since 2/19 I've been getting like a burning sensation right underneath my belly button... It doesn't really cramp, just feels weird, hot, like burning. Doesn't hurt though is just strange.

My discharge is still crazy, think I may have had a bit of a yeast infection but this CM doesn't look like it at all... I have to change my panty liner at least once or twice a day just from CM the past few days. 

I've also been having some heartburn the last 2 nights along with some body aching.


----------



## AngelaALA

I did the same as you Mommysbabys11 I stupidly did a hpt this morning and got a BFN which I new I would as the test can be taken up to 4 days prior to AF and I'm around 7 days till AF so I'm not going to test at all till 22nd, I haven't had anymore spotting at all since the two times yesterday and my symptoms seemed to be dying down now so we shall see, I hope I get my BFP but I'm trying hard not to get my hopes up to much 7 days till I know for sure x


----------



## ladeda94

AngelaALA said:


> ladeda94 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :) anyone still waiting? I have about a week untill I test good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> Hi, yes I have 9 days till I can test hope you get good news you got any symptoms xxClick to expand...

I have had achy legs and arms for some reason this tww. Also I feel I bit achy by both hip bones.

Anyone else?


----------



## mommysbabys11

ladeda... I've been achy and my joints have been bothering me a bit. It's not constant, but it spikes up for a min or two and then dissipates. My back is the worst part. It's not crazy rough or anything, but it's def there. I'm def bloated today, as I look down to my keyboard to see my flubs hanging over it lol. And I've been feeling/looking extra skinny lately so it's noticeable. No crazy symptoms though, they've def calmed down.


----------



## ladeda94

Also my veins in chest/arms are much darker than usual. I have two dollar tree tests and af due 20th Baby dust to all


----------



## AngelaALA

I think I maybe be out this month guys I've had more brown discharge again today and think AF maybe showing its ugly head a week early. I'll no more tomorrow if it gets heavier but I don't feel so hopeful no more. My Flu is subsiding and with so are my symptoms so I think all my symptoms are from the flu, I feel sick but it's far too soon for anything like morning sickness. Oh well if it's not my month this month then atleast I start follicle tracking next month x


----------



## ttcqueen

AngelaALA said:


> I did the same as you Mommysbabys11 I stupidly did a hpt this morning and got a BFN which I new I would as the test can be taken up to 4 days prior to AF and I'm around 7 days till AF so I'm not going to test at all till 22nd, I haven't had anymore spotting at all since the two times yesterday and my symptoms seemed to be dying down now so we shall see, I hope I get my BFP but I'm trying hard not to get my hopes up to much 7 days till I know for sure x

Hi, I'm new to bnb but your response was same as me I haven't tested yet AF due 2/22 but I haven't had any of my normal period symptoms yet which I usually get 13 prior AF. And so much extra cm this month. Guess I'll text Monday


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome ttcqueen keep us posted on any symptoms and on your results, well I'm not so hopeful anymore I think AF is coming as I've had more brown discharge today, normally when AF is on its way I get brown discharge for 2-3 days which I know is old blood and gives me the heads up that AF is coming which means it would have come a week early, I'll know more if it does come over the next couple of days but we shall see I'm not feeling hopeful anymore though xx


----------



## CountryMomma

So I did an OpK this morning and got a positive or very nearly positive. I am only in CD6 though! So I guess it's no surprise we haven't gotten pregnant, we have been BDing at the wrong time, a whole week late. I know I still might not ovulate for another 2-3 days but still seems awful early!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AngelaALA

They say fertility drugs can make you O early good luck hun happy BDing and I hope you get you BFP this month x fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Does that look to be positive or almost to you ladies? That was the first OpK I have taken this cycle so I don't really have anything to compare it too or progression. I am not nor have I ever been on fertility drugs so not sure why I am Oing so early!


----------



## AngelaALA

It looks good to me hun but I'm not up with that type of brand I use the digital Opks x


----------



## dinky

Hmm that's a tricky one country I can't really see properly but both lines look dark so get bding! Keep using opks though as it is early and you might not actually o yet you might have another surge


----------



## mommysbabys11

Holy crap I'm so sick!!! BF had a bug and I so caught it... Fever 101. Roasting hot with chills. My entire body aches and hurts, esp my back and every single joint I have. Just dry heaved for 10 minutes... Really been up all night cuz I would only fall out for about a half hour before I was back in the bathroom... Feeling sharp V pains off and on.

I NEVER get sick like this. And the BF and I never catch it when the other is sick...


----------



## CountryMomma

I took another test about 5 hours later and it looks positive as well.. I will keep testing probably once more today and of course tomorrow. We BD twice today already and I am sure we will BD at least once tomorrow. I mean, I wouldn't be surprised if I O this early but it does seem unusual. I know its like 24 to 48 hours after your pos OPK you O, so I could end up Oing on like CD8.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1455648481.jpeg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AngelaALA

Sounds like flu Mommysbabys11 me and husband have it too just come through the worst of it but it's awful arches pains fever nausea it is grim hope you get better soon.

Well guys I'm definitely out my AF has well and truly showed so Clomid round two begins tomorrow and I'll be going a fertility clinic and starting follicle tracking so wish me luck x


----------



## mommysbabys11

Oh it's def the flu... But I never get sick like this. It's pretty serious. And my v pain is KILLER (I usually have it as a PMs symptom anyway, but it's so intensified). I just feel so weak.

I did do a test earlier... I saw a shadow but no definite line. This is my end of those strips, and I've yet to catch a shadow even... So maybe that's promising? It also didn't have much urine to use and I'm pretty empty now... Guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## dinky

Sorry af got you Angela. Good luck on your 2nd clomid round I conceived dd1 on clomid!

Country those are definitely pos! Cd6 is really early but I wouldn't complain! If you have been oing early all this time there's no wonder you haven't fallen pregnant! I'm curious though to see if your cycle length will be the same coz that would mean you have a really long lp. But hopefully you will get your bfp instead!


----------



## CountryMomma

I am wondering if maybe my body is just screwed up and I won't O this time around just gearing up too.. but looking at dates, if I were to O on CD8, which I'm thinking I probably will, that would give me a 22 day cycle with a 14 day LP which isn't totally off of what I have been having, my cycles have been 21, 24, and 25 days the last three months.


----------



## Daisy29

Go for it country. Just start bd'ing as often as poss. It's worth a shot :) !!


----------



## mommysbabys11

Country... My best friend got pregnant with her 2 year old while she was on her period, so don't write it off yet! 

I'm finally over my little flu here. Now I'm not having any symptoms at all... Escort insomnia apparently as I write at 4 something AM. I'm curious to test again to see that line get darker... The shadow was promising but not definite.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Dinky it's positive to know there are success stories on here from Clomid I begin round two today and contacted Doc so they can send me out a date for my follicle tracking


----------



## mommysbabys11

Wow Angela, I missed that AF got you! Early bird this month, huh? When I use this site on my phone it doesn't always load right, won't let me edit posts I'm currently writing, etc. Stupid technology! Well, maybe its a good thing? Your cycles resetting along with your meds?


----------



## mommysbabys11

Ladies... I saw a shadow on the preg test I took yesterday... With very little urine. How long should I wait before testing again? I want a real result, not false hope... But I also am impatient lol


----------



## Daisy29

Eeek exciting mommysbaby. How many dpo are you?


----------



## AngelaALA

Mommysbabys11 I know it started yesterday and as I feared all my symptoms where just the flu thank god I'm over that though, I also now know that Clomid has shortened my cycles it was only 26 days this one instead of around 30 so I know I need to start doing OPKs right away as soon as AF disappears as I think we may have started BDing too late last month as wen I started doing OPKS I never once got a positive but my blood results showed I was definitely Oing so I think I missed my window of opportunity. But I'm hopeful and staying positive this month plus will have better chances now I'm going fertility clinic and also starting follicle tracking.

In relation to Hpts they say best time is using your first morning urine as it's the most concentrated try doing it then hun. FX that you are and get your BFP but any line at all is a very good sign even if it is faint x


----------



## mommysbabys11

Daisy29 said:


> Eeek exciting mommysbaby. How many dpo are you?

Well... Idk lol. I'm pretty sure the opks I did cd12&13 caught just the end of my fertile window, so I'm guessing between cd9-cd12. We didn't BD that often, we're NTNP. But CD8 we BD and CD9 I "felt him" coming out of me. We only use pull out method, he's typically a pro at it lol. CD13&14 I had crazy diarrhea, but wasn't sick. We BD CD13 as well. CD15 I had a few drops of blood when I wiped and that was it. CD16-18 I had cramps to the left of my belly button and down my left side, constantly dull with brief sharp pains inbetween. CD19 my cramps seemed to move to a burning cramping feeling across my lower uterine area. CD22 I caught the flu worse than I have in years that I caught from the BF and we don't usually transmit illness back and forth, and I got a shadow on pg test. Today is CD23 out of what my tracker is projecting to be a 27 day cycle. I had other symptoms inbetween but those are the things that are even making me check anything at all.


----------



## mommysbabys11

Angela... Idk anything about fertility drugs except what I've seen on here... But FX they work for ya!


----------



## CountryMomma

Got another positive OPK this morning. Hoping to BD on my lunch hour lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dinky

Lol get as much bding in as you can!! Only cd3 for me and today my af has been the heaviest yet. Should have another 3 days left then it will be done. I don't want to bd much before I o and as soon as my opks start getting dark we won't bd at all as I want a break from ttc


----------



## Daisy29

mommysbabys11 said:


> Daisy29 said:
> 
> 
> Eeek exciting mommysbaby. How many dpo are you?
> 
> Well... Idk lol. I'm pretty sure the opks I did cd12&13 caught just the end of my fertile window, so I'm guessing between cd9-cd12. We didn't BD that often, we're NTNP. But CD8 we BD and CD9 I "felt him" coming out of me. We only use pull out method, he's typically a pro at it lol. CD13&14 I had crazy diarrhea, but wasn't sick. We BD CD13 as well. CD15 I had a few drops of blood when I wiped and that was it. CD16-18 I had cramps to the left of my belly button and down my left side, constantly dull with brief sharp pains inbetween. CD19 my cramps seemed to move to a burning cramping feeling across my lower uterine area. CD22 I caught the flu worse than I have in years that I caught from the BF and we don't usually transmit illness back and forth, and I got a shadow on pg test. Today is CD23 out of what my tracker is projecting to be a 27 day cycle. I had other symptoms inbetween but those are the things that are even making me check anything at all.Click to expand...

Well, fingers crossed hey! My situation sounds v similar to yours. I'm not sure my dpo, I've not really tracked, we are also ntnp and been bd'ing here and there. I'm holding out on testing... But it's so tempting!!

Will you be testing again tomo? Congrats so far on the faint line :) Eeek!!!


----------



## CountryMomma

I took a OPK around 3pm and it was very obviously negative and then I just took another at around 730 and it is very obviously positive again! Ahh I feel like I am going insane, we probably won't get to BD tonight and we missed lunch time so hopefully the two times yesterday does the trick and we can BD tomorrow too.


----------



## dinky

You might keep having surges until you actually o so keep testing. Are you having any other o signs like pains or cervix is show?


----------



## CountryMomma

I took an OPK this morning at it is still very dark but negative as it wasn't quite as dark as control line. I checked my cervix last night and it was high soft and open but no EWCM at all, just some watery and creamy cm. Just checked it now and it is extremely high and still pretty soft but closed. Last night I could almost fit my finger tip into the opening. I also had some sharp pains in my right ovary on CD6 so thinking maybe I Od yesterday. Or geared up to O at least. I still have a few OPK left so I am going to test just in the morning to see if it gets dark again. According to my app and FF I am not supposed to O until CD11 or 12. I looked back at my old pics and on the cycle I got pregnant with my daughter I started getting positives on CD11 and got them for 3 days and I Od on CD13. But my cycle was 27 days then.. now its been 21 to 24 days. I even took an HPT last night just to see if maybe the cause for such early OPK was pregnancy because it is so weird but it was negative!


----------



## mommysbabys11

updating ladies.... according to my period tracker AF is due on Sunday. I haven't tested since the faint line. I don't want any questions one way or another. I'm waiting it out until AF is late.

in the past few days I've still had quite a bit of cm. More than I believe is usual. I can't really comment on my appetite, I was sick and then had dental work done so eating hasn't been easy. My throat is KILLING me and I'm always thirsty. I'm not coughing or sick, my throat is just sore. Still having some body cramping. And a burning feeling in the left side and a little lower than my belly button. Not a cramp really, but it burns. I caught an AWFUL migraine last night. Came on very suddenly and sent me straight to bed. Boobs are starting to become a bit sore on my sides it seems. And I'm very gassy for me. My back is also a bit sore.

Trying not to update TOO much so I don't drive myself crazy! How's everyone else looking?


----------



## AngelaALA

FX you get Your BFP we need some good news on here, well my AF has just subsided so I'll be staring Opks soon so hopefully will be back here soon in the two week wait x good luck guys x


----------



## mommysbabys11

Angela.... So sorry to hear, FX for this month! 

As far as I'm concerned I made my girlfriend take my test I had here to her house so I couldn't drive myself nuts. Lol. AF is due tomorrow. Still having the same symptoms, but none of which are typical AF things. I can't get over how bad my throat hurts, but I have no cough. And I've been so hot for days. 

Ladies... what's your opinions?

apparently, i also have a lowgrade fever. just took my temp, 99.5 orally. I knew i felt flushed, I have for days...


----------



## mommysbabys11

Daisy29 said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy29 said:
> 
> 
> Eeek exciting mommysbaby. How many dpo are you?
> 
> Well... Idk lol. I'm pretty sure the opks I did cd12&13 caught just the end of my fertile window, so I'm guessing between cd9-cd12. We didn't BD that often, we're NTNP. But CD8 we BD and CD9 I "felt him" coming out of me. We only use pull out method, he's typically a pro at it lol. CD13&14 I had crazy diarrhea, but wasn't sick. We BD CD13 as well. CD15 I had a few drops of blood when I wiped and that was it. CD16-18 I had cramps to the left of my belly button and down my left side, constantly dull with brief sharp pains inbetween. CD19 my cramps seemed to move to a burning cramping feeling across my lower uterine area. CD22 I caught the flu worse than I have in years that I caught from the BF and we don't usually transmit illness back and forth, and I got a shadow on pg test. Today is CD23 out of what my tracker is projecting to be a 27 day cycle. I had other symptoms inbetween but those are the things that are even making me check anything at all.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, fingers crossed hey! My situation sounds v similar to yours. I'm not sure my dpo, I've not really tracked, we are also ntnp and been bd'ing here and there. I'm holding out on testing... But it's so tempting!!
> 
> Will you be testing again tomo? Congrats so far on the faint line :) Eeek!!!Click to expand...

Daisy... What's going on with you?


----------



## mommysbabys11

So interesting development... I checked my cm BC its so... Ample. It was very thick, white, and had these little strings of what seemed to be fertile cm. It was think almost hair gel like, and stretched between my fingers...

Any input ladies?


----------



## AngelaALA

Momnysbaby did you get your BFP today xx


----------



## mommysbabys11

AngelaALA said:


> Momnysbaby did you get your BFP today xx

Actually, I went to urgent care today and I have the flu. I also told Dr about the burning feeling and all of my symptoms altogether. Without me saying anything he asked if there was a chance I was pregnant. He gave me pregnancy safe meds just in case and gave me a referral for an ultrasound. Said he wouldn't be shocked if I was pregnant or had a cyst or endometriosis. But also said he wasn't going to bother with a urine test BC I'm not late yet. I'm waiting it out. If AF doesn't show by Monday I'll start testing daily probably. And honestly, I've been drinking so much lately BC I'm sick my urine is pretty clear... It doesn't even get time to build up lol

The let down of the negative is too much for me every time. We might not be trying and overall I really am fine with that, but deep down I want it so bad and that negative triggers instant hysterics.


----------



## AngelaALA

I know that feeling well good luck for Monday keep us posted Fx you get you BFP x


----------



## dinky

Any updates country? My af has finished so will start with opks soon. Good luck with testing mommysbabys


----------



## mommysbabys11

Thanks ladies! Dinky and Angela, good luck with the OPKS coming up! Nothing so far as far as AF is concerned. No migraines, no boob pain, no AF cramps... FX! I'm still curious what that lil blub of mucus like CM in it was the other day... Or bodies are so weird, and the trickery! Lol so many symptoms appear the same... Pre BFP or AF. Only symptom I've had so far last night into today is all a bunch of CM (clear/white thick) emotional and gassy. And yesterday in the tub I noticed I had some gas/air from my v! That never happens to me ever I was in shock! And as of last night I was still having that burning/pinching in my lower left uterine area.

Hopefully I'll know more in the morning. 

Daisy... You out there??


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey dinky! Glad to hear that AF has finally stopped for you :) I am on CD11 today, the day I am supposed to O and OPK is still dark but still negative, it has only lightened slightly since my positives on CD 6 and 7 which I find kind of odd. Normally they are never this dark for me unless I am close to O. I am hoping if I didn't O on CD7 that I O in the next day or two or I will have a longer cycle than normal. I checked my cm this morning and it is thick and creamy and there is a lot of it. Also my cp is high and very hard and closed.. So I am no where near Oing. I am wondering if I have developed PCOS and that could be why I have the dark OPKs. I actually have a ultrasound on March 9th that was scheduled after I went and talked to dr about my crazy cycles so we will see. We have been doing pretty good with BDing too. Twice on Cd6, and once on both Cd 8 and 9. We will continue to BD starting Monday again too.


----------



## CountryMomma

Here is my OPK from this morning. This is what they have looked like for 5 days now. Looking at it this one might actually be darker than yesterday's so maybe I am gearing up to O again.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommysbabys11

So maybe I don't understand OPKS as much as I thought... I know that the line has to be as dark or darker than the control to confirm O, but how many days should it give you lines for at all? 

And Country... Just an excuse to BD more! Take advantage! We haven't been BDing at all this week, since I've been feeling so yucky. &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## CountryMomma

Your right, OpKs have to be as dark or darker than the control line to be considered positive. Normally, when you are not near O the line is supposed to be super faint or not there at all, and it should progressively get darker as you get closer to O, normally in a week. Mine have been either positive or almost positive since the day after AF. Which is very weird.


----------



## dinky

High lh levels are a sign of pcos so might be worth asking them to check you ovaries when you go for your scan! I did a opk today and it was very negative but not expecting to o for another week if I'm lucky again!


----------



## CountryMomma

I am thinking they will check my ovaries at my scan since it was ordered after I told my dr I was having so many issues with irregular periods. I was just looking at symptoms of PCOS and I have excessive acne, irregular periods, and don't seem to actually be ovulating.. The weird thing is though is I have never had any reproductive issues. It seems to pop up all of a sudden when we started TTC. I am having some sharp cramps in my right ovary today and a lot of cm so we will see.


----------



## mommysbabys11

ok thanks for the explanation! lol i honestly even bought them at first because i was having so many problems with my period, and my mother used to ovulate in her third week (which is how they ended up with 5 kids! they thought they were being safe but didn't get that info until after we were all born lmao) so i bought them to track mine and see if i was like my mother in that sense. but i tend to O in the 2nd week. i started having ultrasounds and hormonal testing done in july and they discovered i have a high DHEA level. im going back for more blood work and an ultrasound this week to check for cysts and endometriosis. they told me then i didn't have PCOS altho i do get a "normal" amount of smaller cysts...

anyone have any comment on what this pinching/burning type feeling in my left uterine area? it hasn't stopped for days!


----------



## mommysbabys11

country-have you had your hormones tested?


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes, I actually went like two weeks or so ago and got my hormones tested and they were all normal. That's why they scheduled the ultrasound.


----------



## mommysbabys11

CountryMomma said:


> Yes, I actually went like two weeks or so ago and got my hormones tested and they were all normal. That's why they scheduled the ultrasound.

Did they happen to check your DHEA levels? I had to request it. All of my other hormones were within normal range, but my DHEA is very high. They thought I had adrenal cancer and had 6 months to live. Dr was convinced by my levels. Thank God. I don't. DHEA is the precursor for your sex drugs (testosterone, estrogen and progesterone). For some reason my DHEA isn't converting properly. Still looking for the real answer on it. It's not usually tested. It's rare. It ended up explaining so many things that were wrong with me throughout my life, including an irregular cycle. I would ask for a print out of your hormones and if they haven't tested it, request it. Although if they are checking you for pcos at all, there's a chance they may have tested for it.


----------



## CountryMomma

No, they did not check those levels. I read the read out and didn't see that on the results paper. When I go in for my scan in March I will see if I can request some more blood work to test for that specifically. It would explain a lot.


----------



## Daisy29

mommysbabys11 said:


> Daisy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy29 said:
> 
> 
> Eeek exciting mommysbaby. How many dpo are you?
> 
> Well... Idk lol. I'm pretty sure the opks I did cd12&13 caught just the end of my fertile window, so I'm guessing between cd9-cd12. We didn't BD that often, we're NTNP. But CD8 we BD and CD9 I "felt him" coming out of me. We only use pull out method, he's typically a pro at it lol. CD13&14 I had crazy diarrhea, but wasn't sick. We BD CD13 as well. CD15 I had a few drops of blood when I wiped and that was it. CD16-18 I had cramps to the left of my belly button and down my left side, constantly dull with brief sharp pains inbetween. CD19 my cramps seemed to move to a burning cramping feeling across my lower uterine area. CD22 I caught the flu worse than I have in years that I caught from the BF and we don't usually transmit illness back and forth, and I got a shadow on pg test. Today is CD23 out of what my tracker is projecting to be a 27 day cycle. I had other symptoms inbetween but those are the things that are even making me check anything at all.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, fingers crossed hey! My situation sounds v similar to yours. I'm not sure my dpo, I've not really tracked, we are also ntnp and been bd'ing here and there. I'm holding out on testing... But it's so tempting!!
> 
> Will you be testing again tomo? Congrats so far on the faint line :) Eeek!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Daisy... What's going on with you?Click to expand...


Hi mommysbaby! I have been on but not been commenting, every time I try my three year wants my complete attention. 

I'm fine thankyou, I'm gonna test today. I'm not too hopeful though. My periods are irregular by a day or two. So I'm either late, due today or due tomorrow. x


----------



## Daisy29

How are you mommysbaby? x


----------



## mommysbabys11

Daisy29 said:


> How are you mommysbaby? x

I hear you daisy... Over had the flu so my lil one was with daddy over the weekend. I've been on bed rest pretty much! I'm ok though... Just waiting for some type of AF sign. If I don't see it today I'll test. Mine seems to be similar to yours though, comes when it wants lol. I was just talking to my sister last night though and she reminded me that out periods are totally synced for a while now, to the day and almost the hour actually (which is weird BC we rarely see each other lol) and here came Saturday, so she thinks something is up lol. 

No hurting boobs yet though, and that is my tell all sign along with migraines. I thought AF might come the other morning when a migraine sent me straight to bed with a house full of friends... But nope. 

I did just just the bathroom and check for CM though and I saw the TINIEST bit of pink on my tissue after wiping my finger off on it... So I'm not sure. Hopefully its nothing...


----------



## mommysbabys11

Country, it is very rare but worth looking into. It literally explains everything that's ever been wrong with me that the doctors told me I was crazy for lol. From migraines to not being able to wear anything too close to my neck.... I believe it shows up as DHEA-S on the report.


----------



## CountryMomma

Wow that is weird, I have that problem too, where it feels like everything is choking me, I always have to wear loose shirts..


----------



## mommysbabys11

CountryMomma said:


> Wow that is weird, I have that problem too, where it feels like everything is choking me, I always have to wear loose shirts..

Yup. I've always had horrible migraines... Never been able to wear anything close to my neck ever. Most of my body is in super shape, I'm short and thick but tight. But my lower belly, since I've gotten my period, always has had a bulge. No matter what size I am. That's where ALL of my weight goes. I'm usually around 145. I have to be pushing 200 pounds before the fat starts to spread to the rest of my body. I get scared verrrrry easily. My periods have almost always been a mess. Any time a Dr put me on birth control, I was suicidal... There are some symptoms I can't remember right now. But pretty much any time I've ever home to the Dr for any of this, my test results always came back the opposite of my complaints. So for 18 years i was told you're crazy, go to therapy. Then I started my own research and demanded my gyno to send me somewhere if they couldn't figure it out. Real research is important....


----------



## Daisy29

Oh my goodness! I just tested... 2 lines appeared!! Ahhh, my hub doesn't know I have tested. What the heck should I do?!!! Ha!


----------



## mommysbabys11

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY DAISY!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! wait until he gets home and wrap it up :)

I just tested... Bfn... On a WalMart cheapie. No AF yet though
... But I did just bawl my eyes out for a half hour. Between being late and getting on steroids for the flu I'm horribly emotional... :wacko:


----------



## mommysbabys11

When I got that very very faint line it was with a 10mui. I hope I didn't have a chemical :( any input ladies?


----------



## AngelaALA

Daisy that is fantastic news congratulations &#55356;&#57226; Fx the pregnancy goes well. Momnysbaby I'm not sure what that means you could go docs ask them to do blood tests as they're more accurate xx


----------



## mommysbabys11

I have an ultra sound sched to check for endometriosis and ovarian cysts on 3/1. I'm gonna test every other day until then or AF shows. If I don't see it by the end of the week ill prob call the Dr.

By then something should show on an ultrasound, right? Or would it be too small still?

Isn't it crazy how we're NTNP and I'm totally ok with that, but it kills me to see that BFN? I think I'm feeling my clock ticking away as my lil one approaches 13


----------



## Daisy29

mommysbabys11 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY DAISY!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! wait until he gets home and wrap it up :)
> 
> I just tested... Bfn... On a WalMart cheapie. No AF yet though
> ... But I did just bawl my eyes out for a half hour. Between being late and getting on steroids for the flu I'm horribly emotional... :wacko:

Is your period due around now? Have you been testing first thing in the morning? I heard that's when urine is highest preg concentrated. 
Fingers crossed for you mommysbaby.


----------



## mommysbabys11

Daisy29 said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY DAISY!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! wait until he gets home and wrap it up :)
> 
> I just tested... Bfn... On a WalMart cheapie. No AF yet though
> ... But I did just bawl my eyes out for a half hour. Between being late and getting on steroids for the flu I'm horribly emotional... :wacko:
> 
> Is your period due around now? Have you been testing first thing in the morning? I heard that's when urine is highest preg concentrated.
> Fingers crossed for you mommysbaby.Click to expand...

AF should have been here Saturday or yesterday. I'm planning on testing with tmrw mornings first urine, this morning I didn't have a test here.

This pinching/burning feeling is still going on in my left uterine side... And my back hurts. I'm emotional, but no major AF symptoms... Idk what's up. Plus the flu is still kicking my ass. Hot with chills sore throat dry mouth so thirsty......


----------



## mommysbabys11

I'm trying to figure out how to post a picture from my phone... But upon checking my cm I discovered a clump of mucus with a string of blood in it and a very small amount of brown spotting with it. Still nothing coming out on its own... Very very confused!!!!


----------



## mommysbabys11

Here is the picture of it ok the tissue... May be tmi for some! Can anyone offer answers???? It's very mucus like, with just clear cm with it....
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160222_17_24_45_Pro.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## CountryMomma

That could actually be a good sign mommy! The slight bloody mucus and brown spotting could be IB. :) I am having lots of CM today and lots of cramps.. I would think that maybe I am getting ready to O but my OPK was super negative this morning.


----------



## mommysbabys11

I also am still having weird cramps only on the left and pain in my back, directly behind the weird cramps only....


----------



## mommysbabys11

CountryMomma said:


> That could actually be a good sign mommy! The slight bloody mucus and brown spotting could be IB. :) I am having lots of CM today and lots of cramps.. I would think that maybe I am getting ready to O but my OPK was super negative this morning.

Well... If it is IB when can I test??? I hate waiting!!!!


----------



## Daisy29

It does look like IB. I'm not sure when you could test? Maybe try this morning?


----------



## mommysbabys11

Daisy29 said:


> It does look like IB. I'm not sure when you could test? Maybe try this morning?

BFN this morning. Some minor cramping last night in bed, not normal AF cramps across my lower belly last night (I'm also still on meds for the flu). When I woke up I felt like AF had came. Was afraid to get out of the bed for fear it would come rushing out (that's how it felt). But once I went to the bathroom, not a drop on the pad I put on last night (just in case) and just some spotting. More brown/pink than anything else, idk it wasn't red. 

Maybe the witch is coming... I guess I'll have it wait it out... Calling for an earlier ultra sound today, I'm gonna try to not think about it (yeah riiiiight!). 

Symptoms.... Still hot, store throat, dry mouth (I do have the flu) 
I woke up STARVING
MY BOOBS DONT HURT-they ALWAYS hurt before/during AF.
I haven't been up that long... I'll report back later...

How's everyone else? All waiting to O, right???


----------



## Daisy29

Oh mann, what did you test with? Hope US goes well
x


----------



## mommysbabys11

Daisy29 said:


> Oh mann, what did you test with? Hope US goes well
> x

Just a WalMart cheapie. Ran out of my 10 mui strips, not spending major money. So it could be too early if it is IB.

I truly don't feel like this is my period. I don't feel like I do at the onset. Maybe I'm just driving myself nuts.... But no cramps, no sore boobies, no migraine, no back pain... All my def AF symptoms and I don't have a one. Maybe the flu is just messing with my cycle, ugh. 

I did read that IB can start a day or two after your missed period, and you can spot lightly for a few days, sometimes women mistake it got a light period. But my periods are NEVER light.

If the spotting stays the same I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Daisy29

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mommysbabys11

Daisy29 said:


> Fingers crossed!!

So.... Just did some math.... Check this out...

CD 8 BD 
CD 9 Felt "him" leaking out of me next day tmi!
CD13 BD
CD15 2 out 3 drops of blood on tissue
CD26-27 period due if my cycle is on track
CD28 mucus with brown and pink
CD29 today brown and pink spotting on tissue only

.... Maybe I didn't ovulate until CD15. I've had drops of ovulation bleeding in the past, is supposedly a sign of extreme fertility. 13 days past that would be today. Light spotting 13 days past O could def be implantation...

Thoughts ladies? I'm gonna drive myself crazy!!!


----------



## CountryMomma

I am having some spotting this morning which seems to be the norm for me now. Have had mid cycle spotting every month since October I think. Never had it in my life before then. Took an OPK last night and it was very very negative. Didn't even bother taking one this morning, may take one later in the day, maybe this is O spotting, was having some cramping yesterday. But I don't think so because my OPK have been getting progressively lighter. If I ovulated when I think I did I would be 6DPO already. My boobs have been very sore the past two days, they don't really hurt to the touch, they just ache, and I have been peeing a lot but that seems to happen to me every month.


----------



## mommysbabys11

CountryMomma said:


> I am having some spotting this morning which seems to be the norm for me now. Have had mid cycle spotting every month since October I think. Never had it in my life before then. Took an OPK last night and it was very very negative. Didn't even bother taking one this morning, may take one later in the day, maybe this is O spotting, was having some cramping yesterday. But I don't think so because my OPK have been getting progressively lighter. If I ovulated when I think I did I would be 6DPO already. My boobs have been very sore the past two days, they don't really hurt to the touch, they just ache, and I have been peeing a lot but that seems to happen to me every month.

don't our bodies just SUCKKKK. the trickery is insanity... especially when so many emotions are involved...

I do tend to get sore boobies around my O time. If I get spotting midcycle it's typically nothing major, just a few drops. So I can't really provide too much insight into that. Not that I'm a fertility Goddess anyway lol. The only reason I even started paying attention was because I felt him coming out of me the day after BD and then the flu will NOTTTTTTTTTT go away. We use withdrawal. He's usually so on point with it. Ooops I guess...

My face is SO hot, but that could be the flu. I have the chills, but that could be the flu. My mouth is dry and I'm thirsty... again, maybe the flu.

I resched my ultrasound for Thursday morning. Anyone know if last night WAS IB if by thursday something would show in the ultrasound? It's to check for endometriosis and cysts, so they'll def be in the right area!

I have minor, sporadic cramping, nothing major. No other crazy symptoms (except going crazy!) and my spotting is still just brownish/pinkish. Making its way to the pad a little bit now, but it's not full fledged AF by any means. Just weird spotting.... wish it was just a few days from now already so that I would KNOW for SURE whats up. 

And the left sided ovary pain seems to have subsided. Maybe it's just calm for the moment, IDK. Symptoms spotting suckssss!!!


----------



## Daisy29

mommysbabys11 said:


> Daisy29 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!!
> 
> So.... Just did some math.... Check this out...
> 
> CD 8 BD
> CD 9 Felt "him" leaking out of me next day tmi!
> CD13 BD
> CD15 2 out 3 drops of blood on tissue
> CD26-27 period due if my cycle is on track
> CD28 mucus with brown and pink
> CD29 today brown and pink spotting on tissue only
> 
> .... Maybe I didn't ovulate until CD15. I've had drops of ovulation
> bleeding in the past, is supposedly a sign of extreme fertility. 13 days past that would be today. Light spotting 13 days past O could def be implantation...
> 
> Thoughts ladies? I'm gonna drive myself crazy!!!Click to expand...

Absolutely, you could well been in for a chance this month :happydance:


----------



## mommysbabys11

Daisy29 said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy29 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!!
> 
> So.... Just did some math.... Check this out...
> 
> CD 8 BD
> CD 9 Felt "him" leaking out of me next day tmi!
> CD13 BD
> CD15 2 out 3 drops of blood on tissue
> CD26-27 period due if my cycle is on track
> CD28 mucus with brown and pink
> CD29 today brown and pink spotting on tissue only
> 
> .... Maybe I didn't ovulate until CD15. I've had drops of ovulation
> bleeding in the past, is supposedly a sign of extreme fertility. 13 days past that would be today. Light spotting 13 days past O could def be implantation...
> 
> Thoughts ladies? I'm gonna drive myself crazy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely, you could well been in for a chance this month :happydance:Click to expand...

lets hope so! I'm gonna go take a shower and just relax. Try not to think about it until the bleeding does something more one way or another. I can't test for days anyway. The utrasound I think will be too early to tell from what I'm looking up here... ugh. just ugh. Theres def no clots or anything so far... so I'll just woosah... Go turn on Maury and watch ppls lives that are way worse than mine to feel better about myself (bwahahaha it's my guilty pleasure)


----------



## mommysbabys11

My pad so far.... Looks nothing like AF. Minor cramping off and on. Gassy. Lower back pain minor...
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160223_09_29_29_Pro.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommysbabys11

COUNTRY! I forgot....

When I was in the bath I caught a dizzy spell and it reminded me.... I actually yelled Country! Lol

Getting random dizzy spells can also be a sign of high DHEA.


----------



## CountryMomma

I was getting a lot of random dizzy spells last month but haven't gotten any in a while. I will have to ask my dr about it if they don't find anything on my ultrasound


----------



## CountryMomma

So I am thinking I am 6 DPO, got positive OPK on CD6 and CD7 and they have gone negative now, FF and CTP says I Od on CD 7. My boobs are aching so bad, like they haven't hurt this bad in a long time. I am also having a lot of cramps all across my lower abdomen, they aren't localized or anything. I almost feel like I am Oing and about to start my AF all at the same time.. I am hoping we caught the eggy, we DTD twice on CD6 so there was plenty of spermies waiting for if I Od on CD7, also DTD on CD 8 and 9 so if I Od a little later should still have been covered. Also DTD today in case I O late. I have not Od past CD13 in several months though and I am on CD 13 today. The cycle I got pregnant with my DD I Od on CD13 so hoping we should be good. I just really have no idea when I can start testing! Oh, and I can't stop burping, no matter what I drink!


----------



## mommysbabys11

Well... I'm thinking I'm out. I'm still only spotting, and it's very light, but I saw clots. My boobs still don't hurt. I still only have minor cramping. And my emotions are nuts.

Idk what AF is doing to me, but she's awful.


----------



## Daisy29

All the best country!!!

Oh no mommysbaby, sorry to hear that. We starred ntnp in Dec/Jan, didn't catch first month, but then I got really really broody and realised we needed to bed a bit more often. I don't really know when I ovulate, so for around a week and half at the middle of month (ha) we bed'd around every other day, so looking back I think we did it around around 4 times before ovulation and once after. I didn't really feel preg but took a test around af date (I drink a lot of wine, so wanted to test asap. Fingers crossed for next month for you.


----------



## CountryMomma

sorry to hear that AF got you mommy, that is never fun to see. I took a test this morning because I am impatient and I swear I got the faintest of lines. I am only 7 DPO at the most though lol I am wondering if the spotting I had yesterday was IB as it was accompanied by some sharp cramps. I tend to implant between 6 and 8 DPO. My boobies are still very sore, had a hard time sleeping last night as I like to sleep on my stomach. They almost feel like they are burning too. Also my CM has been very abundant but creamy. I have also been super emotional.. I have depression and anxiety that is controlled with meds but they don't seem to be working the past few days. I took another OPK this morning too and it is actually darker than yesterday, so maybe I will jut O really late? IDK I am confused lol


----------



## Daisy29

Oh dear that does sound confusing. Would we be able to see the line of you posted a pic?


----------



## CountryMomma

Can you see anything? If not, its not biggie, my pics always seem to go all fuzzy when I upload them..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0813.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Daisy29

I can't see anything. What test are you using?


----------



## CountryMomma

I don't think I can either now that it is posted lol, It is just a cheap dollar tree test. I like the walmart cheapies a lot better but the last three times I have been there they have been sold out.


----------



## Daisy29

So not U.K then. I first tested with a cheap test positive came up straight away, then I tested with one of those cheapy cheapy strips and no line appeared until the day after. So you never know, ha


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh, nope I am in the states. Yeah, and like I said I am at the most 7 DPO so if it isn't positive yet I am not suprised.. just felt like I was having symptoms but if I am still waiting to O that would explain them too.. thing is I have not Od past CD13 in almost 3 years.. I did my last OPK this morning so will need to go get more. The darn sky let loose with nasty snow this morning though!


----------



## Daisy29

Maybe you are ov later than you think then. Just bd as often as you can past the point you think you may have ovulated


----------



## AngelaALA

Well O is definitely on its way still negative on Opks but been getting bloated feeling and a dull pain in right hand side, just ordered some Preseed to help me but hopefully soon I will be in two week wait again xx


----------



## Daisy29

Good luck Angela!


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok, there are three possible things going on with me right now. I Od super early between CD6 and CD9, I am not going to O and will have an annovulatory cycle, or I am going to O super late and have a very long cycle. OPK are still very negative this morning and I am on CD15, latest I have ever Od in my life was CD16. I am going to try another HPT this weekend at 10DPO and see what happens.


----------



## AngelaALA

Good luck countrymomma I hope you get your BFP 

I'm still waiting for a positive Opk to show I'm on CD10 but know it's going to happen soon


----------



## Daisy29

Good luck!!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey ladies. Sure has been awhile since I posted. Another month past and not pregnant again. CD1 today. Still not going to use OPK's just yet. I want to have fun with it and just see if it happens. Being stress free is a lot nicer lol. How have all of you been ?


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey Dtrisha I missed you lol Sorry to hear that another month went by with a BFN. :( I am currently 8 DPO, I think. I have had a very weird cycle this month. Ovulated super early on CD7 or 8. Been taking OPKs since AF ended and got positives on CD6 and CD7. FF says I ovulated between CD6 and CD9 but thinking it was on CD7. On CD16 today and still negative OPK. Been negative since CD8. So either I am 6-8 DPO, not going to O, or going to O extremely late. Taking HPT this weekend to see if hopefully we caught it if I did O early, our BD timing was right on. My boobs have been really sore the past few days and been constipated, also been having a lot of cramps unlike AF or O cramps. Actually just took this test this evening and swear I saw a faint line, can't tell now that it is uploaded. Probably still to early.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1456453624.jpeg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AngelaALA

Good luck countrymomma wait another week then test as you should definitely see a positive by then if you are, I'm on CD11 still neg on OPK but the second line is getting darker so I know it's going to happen soon Fx for a sticky egg xx


----------



## dinky

Good luck girls!! Welcome back dtrisha :)

Cd12 for me, my opks went dark yesterday so im expecting a pos today. Also started to get ovulation pains so no more bding for me!


----------



## Daisy29

Good lucky dinky but why no more bedding??


----------



## dinky

Well opks are still negative! We are taking a break from ttc for the next few months


----------



## Dtrisha

I missed you all as well. Well for me I'm not sure what is going on. Today I feel super bloated barely had anything in my tampon from like 4 hours and my boobs still hurt and I'm bloated. I don't want to get my hopes up that maybe I am pregnant. But I just don't know anymore lol.


----------



## dinky

Only way to know is take a test dtrisha :) I had a light period before my bfp with dd1! I don't think I'm going to ovulate to be honest. I'm getting stabbing pains in my right ovary but had a spot of brown blood in some ewcm so I'm thinking I may have a anov cycle which won't matter too much as we're tta this cycle but would be nice for my cycles to stay regular! Also I've had a banging headache all day with dizzy spells and a nose bleed!


----------



## CountryMomma

Good to see you dinky! I just did a FRER and OMG I think I finally got a real BFP!! The line showed up right about 2 mintues and continued to get darker and I was actually able to get it on camera so I think it is real!! Ahh I am so happy.. I just hope like hell that it gets darker!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1456524193.jpeg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 12









ctp-85135-1456524269.jpeg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Daisy29

Country, I can't see a line on my phone. But Yey, hope they get darker x


----------



## CountryMomma

I tried to tweak them a little to get them to show up a bit better
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1456524193.jpeg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 11









ctp-85135-1456524269.jpeg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommysbabys11

So after getting a pink and brown mucus discharge, I continued to only spot light pink for about 2 days. There was some minor clotting in it though. My emotions were crazy, but that was my only symptom. Boobs never hurt, I never got my telltale migraine... The last few days when I do have to pee, it comes on all of a sudden, and it feels like a different type of pressure. I am tired, by my period usually does knock me out... I'm still gassy (which is so not the norm for me), and I am still getting minor cramps

Idk... Just didn't seem like that was a period. Mine usually lasts a week and it's heavvvvvy. My migraines always come at least once during that time.

Why is my period so weird??? I did have the flu, and I've been pretty stressed, but I've never seen such a short light period. Should I test again? Is it just an off cycle?


----------



## mommysbabys11

CountryMomma said:


> I tried to tweak them a little to get them to show up a bit better

Congrats country! I can't zoom in enough, but I believe ya ;)


----------



## dinky

I can't see one on my phone either country but it should be darker tomorrow so I can see it! Good luck!!


----------



## dinky

Yes mommy test again!!


----------



## CountryMomma

I am too impatient lol. I knew I should have waited until this evening to test again because I always get better lines at night and it hasn't been that long since I got that line yesterday. But me being me saw how nice and dark FMU was so figured it should work! Nope.. line is still there but actually slightly lighter than yesterday.. Now I have to go and buy more tests so I can test tonight! I am kicking myself for using my last FRER! I am not to worried about the line not getting darker because it was literally maybe 16 hours between tests and I know levels don't rise that fast. I did have a tiny bit of spotting yesterday after getting the line on the FRER so not sure what that is about but it is brown today. Thinking maybe late IB?


----------



## Daisy29

Test again mommy. And country... I guess you just need to test again to see if that line gets darker


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys well I'm CD12 still getting negative on OPKS I tried the cheapie ones you get off Internet and the second line is faint now I know it means I'm not O but does that mean it's detecting something and O cud be on its way xx


----------



## CountryMomma

I am due AF on Thursday so I am going to wait until Monday and test again. If nothing shows up I will just wait for AF to come and chalk that line up to a crappy FRER.. this really should teach me not to test early but that line was like no line I had gotten before except when I was pregnant with DD. It looks so real, and not like the indents I usually get.. Frustrating.. I have still been spotting a little so its hard to say.


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- it is the lightest period I've ever had. I don't think I'm pregnant just that little part that says maybe all the time lol. I've been working out and changing my diet so maybe that's why it is so light. 

Country- I see the line for sure! Can't wait to see your next test !


----------



## CountryMomma

Lol normally you are the one who can't see the lines Dtrisha! I am glad you can see it! I am going to wait like 2 days and test again so hopefully the line will be nice and dark!


----------



## AngelaALA

I think I can see some sort of line in the second test but cant be 100% sure.

Well I'm CD13 just done another Opk and the line is the darkest I've seen it so far still not a positive but that must mean something I also took my temp and I know I can't be sure as I've not been tracking properly but it was 96.7 the other day and now it's 97.45 that must also mean O is coming I really hope it is and I've not missed it xx any theories guys or advice would be helpful xx


----------



## mommysbabys11

dinky said:


> Yes mommy test again!!

Oh boy, am I buying a test today... Had a girls night last night. Had one drink of punch and a shot and my oh my... Within the hour my migraine came on full speed ahead. It hasn't left since, I went home early. My back is killing me, my neck is killing me, I'm crazy gassy still and I spotted this morning, very little only on the tp, brown. 

It's like I'm having my period but not actually bleeding... 

Actually leaving my best friends right now to go get a test... At this point I just want to know wtf is up, I can't survive this migraine. I can barely open my eyes it hurts so bad... Any opinions ladies???


----------



## CountryMomma

mommy - I would say it sounds very promising! Alcohol intolerance is a big sign! I can't wait to see your test. 

I woke up with the worst sore boobs ever.. I don't ever remember them hurting this bad except when they were engorged after having my babies. They hurt the worst right around my arm pits and feel like they are on fire! I am also having lots of cramps today and feel like AF is going to start any moment.. if she does it will be the shortest cycle ever.. I am on CD 18 today. The spotting I had yesterday stopped so that is good. I am soo bloated and gassy and my stomach has hurt since eating lunch yesterday. I woke up starving and having to pee! Ugh, I normally get some symptoms even when not pregnant but these are aweful! I haven't tested again just because I don't want to stress.. I am just going to wait it out.. be strong!


----------



## mommysbabys11

Well that test was stark white.

I'm so confused. I've been spotting off and on for days. This is not normal for me at all. Something would show by now on the test though, right??? 

Looking back on my month, I may have Oed CD15, I had just a few drops of blood on the tissue once. If I did, I'd be 19DPO today. I had brown and pink mucus glob on 13DPO, 14DPO - 15DPO had very very pink little spotting (only used a panty liner) with some very minor minor clotting (my discharge was very watery though). Nothing 16-17DPO, 18DPO started feeling like I had my period all at once with the symptoms but no bleeding, today 19DPO minor brown spotting on tp only, migraine, nauseous, back neck and body pains...

19DPO.... let's even just say this wasn't my period, but IB... It's now 7 days from the start of it... I'd that enough time for awalmart cheapie to pick it up?

Something just feels so off....


----------



## mommysbabys11

Country, I remember reading something specific about boob pain by your arm pits! I think it's a good sign! Be strong!


----------



## AngelaALA

Right guys I need help ones on left really faint lines from yesterday the on second to left from this morning darker line and one far left just taken really dark does this mean I'm Oing now need help :shrug:


----------



## CountryMomma

Angela - That one to the far left def looks positive, I would say you are going to O in the next 24 hrs or so. 

So I think I am either having another chemical, or have just set the record for shortest cycle ever.. I went to the bathroom for a #2, had to strain a little and when I went to flush there was a bunch of dark red blood in the toilet. (Sorry TMI) :( I am only on CD18! This is craziness. I have a horrible pressure down low like when AF starts.. so I am sure she is on her way very early.. my cycles are getting shorter and shorter.. they went from 26, to 24, to 22, now at 18.. I sure hope this ultrasound next week tells me something.. I put a pad on just in case, we will see if the bleeding continues..


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh god I hope everything goes okay countrymomma and it's nothing serious Fx for you xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well guys I got my smiley face on clearblue digital Opk :happydance: we have BD and thought I'd just do one and see with the cheapie Opk being so dark just before and there it is so plenty of BD for me and Dh with the help of pressed as Clomid has well taken away my MC near enough I'm so happy as didn't get any positive last month I'll also do temp tomorrow then look out for the drop too and we'll I guess in a few days time I'll be back in the TWW :happydance:


----------



## Daisy29

Doh country and mommy how annoying!!
Angela, all the best ;) ;)


----------



## dinky

Oooo mommy have you tested yet?? 

Dtrisha, I think you should take a test, I bled lightly with dd1 and it lasted 2 weeks but I have also bled lightly after a anov cycle.

As for me, I took a opk today and it was very nearly positive! Problem is it was my last one :( I think it could of been positive by tonight but I won't know. I have ordered some more opks and should be here on Tuesday but I'm hoping I'm lucky and they arrive tomorrow!


----------



## dinky

Just saw you have tested mommy sorry for the bfn :(

And sorry to hear about the blood country! That is a very short cycle you should definitely mention it at your scan next week


----------



## AngelaALA

Dinky I would BD as I got light positive the day before getting my actual positive good luck FX for you xx


----------



## mommysbabys11

I did test... I'm still confused. This period is crazy, if it is a period. IDK whats going on... guess i just have to wait. But my AF symptoms are crazy today.

I've just never had a period this light... something is off and IDK what. I guess I'll just have to wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## mommysbabys11

CountryMomma said:


> Angela - That one to the far left def looks positive, I would say you are going to O in the next 24 hrs or so.
> 
> So I think I am either having another chemical, or have just set the record for shortest cycle ever.. I went to the bathroom for a #2, had to strain a little and when I went to flush there was a bunch of dark red blood in the toilet. (Sorry TMI) :( I am only on CD18! This is craziness. I have a horrible pressure down low like when AF starts.. so I am sure she is on her way very early.. my cycles are getting shorter and shorter.. they went from 26, to 24, to 22, now at 18.. I sure hope this ultrasound next week tells me something.. I put a pad on just in case, we will see if the bleeding continues..

Country... aren't you getting your horomones checked as well? Def ask for that DHEA level check... My periods are insane, obviously. I'm still getting mine figured out, have an appointment next week.

so sorry to hear about the chemical. :(


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm fuming just called docs about follicle tracking see if could go earlier as I reckon Thursday will be too late and can't bring me forward said to still go in as you never know might still see something, I'll still go but think it will be a waste of time.

I've took two more Opks cheapie and digital and still positive on CD14 but lines are much darker alot darker than tester line so more BDing for us, also checked Cm appears a little stretchy but can't really tell due to needing Preseed and temp this morning dropped slightly but if I'm honest had broken sleep and haven't been tracking for full month I'm just going to keep tracking temp see when rise happens and then check through TWW properly really as if it continues to rise steadily for 10 days straight and past that then it's a sign of possible pregnancy so it gives me something to do whilst I'm playing the waiting game wish me luck xx


----------



## mommysbabys11

AngelaALA said:


> Well I'm fuming just called docs about follicle tracking see if could go earlier as I reckon Thursday will be too late and can't bring me forward said to still go in as you never know might still see something, I'll still go but think it will be a waste of time.
> 
> I've took two more Opks cheapie and digital and still positive on CD14 but lines are much darker alot darker than tester line so more BDing for us, also checked Cm appears a little stretchy but can't really tell due to needing Preseed and temp this morning dropped slightly but if I'm honest had broken sleep and haven't been tracking for full month I'm just going to keep tracking temp see when rise happens and then check through TWW properly really as if it continues to rise steadily for 10 days straight and past that then it's a sign of possible pregnancy so it gives me something to do whilst I'm playing the waiting game wish me luck xx

Angela... I'm mad at the docs too! Well, the lab. They NEVER sent my ultrasound results to my dr, I just had to call and request them. I could have had some type of answers since Thursday but nobody could be bothered to do their job. Awesome. I love when that happens.

I don't temp track, we're not trying or anything. I guess doing it could help with my hormonal issues to give some insight... but all I was saying is I don't know a whole lot about it. What I do know however is it seems to be the more info you get the more explanatory said info is lol so keep on keepin on girl!

As of this morning, I'm still spotting off and on on the tissue only. My lower back pain is insane, these cramps are crazy, I have acne, body aches, my mouth is still reaaaaally dry and technically I shouldn't be sick anymore and I'm so hot. If this is just my hormones being messed up... it's evil. Still getting BFNs.


----------



## dinky

Opks didn't arrive in the post today. Temp still low, I don't feel like I'm going to ovulate soon, the past few cycles I have ovulated before now so not sure if I'm going to this cycle. Ohh well suppose it doesn't matter if we are taking a break, still frustrating though was hoping my cycles would stay regular


----------



## AngelaALA

Momnysbaby keep us posted about your ultrasound FX you get the answers you need and everything is okay.

Dinky you never know you might O late I've heard some people have Od CD21 and got BFPS on this site.

Well Opks are negative now on digital and cheapie but still very dark so guessing just come out Lh phase which means it lasted around a day and half so O should be in next 12-48 hrs just BD and will be doing for the next three nights. Weird things is though today I got really bad abdominal pains so severe at times it took my breath away and pains in my hips I called doc as worried with me being on Clomid it could be OHS overstimulated ovaries which is dangerous and all they said was to just monitor it and if it gets worse go A&E useless. Luckily pain has subsided still get little twinges but nothing like before. This cycle is mental firstly got backache and bloating and cramps which made me test Opk early and it was positive and then today that pain it's strange anyone of you guys ever experienced things like that before xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey all, update in my end. I woke up this morning with a significant amount of blood on my pad I put in before bed last night, bled med/ heavy all day today, went through a tampon maybe every 3 hours.. No clots, just red and dark red blood. Bleeding has pretty much stopped as of 10pm tonight. My boobs were still very very sore and I was having some horrible tummy issues today so me being me, bought some more tests. I only had enough money on me to grab the evil blue dye but figured what the hay, if I follow the directions and don't read them after the time limit, shouldn't be an issue. Well I came home and took one with pretty diluted urine, faint line came up right away.. Very visible, but faint, I didn't have to squint or find the right lighting to see it. So I thought great, stupid blue dye.. Well I held my urine for as long as I could, about 2 hours and took the second one and again a blue line came up right away, this time darker than the first, only thing is by 10 minutes it had faded to super faint.. So not sure what to think. I have attached he pic of the second test, that was at about 2 minutes. So, wondering if I had a chemical and levels are still elevated, or if I am preggo and this bleed is just crazy.. Considering it is 8 days early I really don't know. I am going to get some FRER tomorrow and see what happens.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AngelaALA

Countrymomma I do see a faint line when zoom in maybe too early to tell so test in a couple of days. FX for you and babydust 

well I think I'm back in TWW DPO1 possibly today yesterday I was still positive on Opks but by night time 23:00 hrs negative on digital but still dark line on cheapie so guessed I was just coming out of the LH phase, today defo neg on cheapie Opk line is lighter than test line now so going to stop taking them now also temp took at 5am this morning had dramatically dropped so I will see if it steadily increases over next three days confirming O.

Yesterday also got really bad abdominal pains so severe at times it took my breath away they calmed down by the end of the day and today getting slight cramps which change sides but only very dull twinges nothing like yesterday I'm hoping it was O as I've never got pain like that before, this cycle is crazy I got cramps, backache and bloating which made me test on Opk early and got positive then yesterday the really bad abdominal pain I'm hoping it a sign that I dropped more than one egg, I'd love twins I'm a twin my mum is its not skipped three generations in our family my doc told me that because of that fact I'm high risk of multiple births on clomid xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm possibly DPO2 now took another OPK don't know why just did and it's really faint so definitely no more now, yesterday got slight twinges on right side but nothing really major nothing at all like the day before. Took temperature this morning and it's risen day before it dipped to 97.05 and today it's risen to 97.33 so just monitor it see if it continues to be high for the next three days plus got my follicle tracking tomorrow which should also confirm O has occurred. Me and Dh using Preseed throughout BD for the two days leading up to O, twice on O day and then the day after O so I've done all I can and given myself the best chance possible so just playing the dreaded TWW stage now. I hate this stage as there is nothing you can do but wait atleast the stage before you can prep organise your doing something but in this stage your just over analyzing every possible symptom your having hoping it's a good sign. Well FX for me that I may get my happy ending to my 2 and half years of TTC xx


----------



## dinky

Good luck to you Angela sounds like you've got a good chance this month! Cd17 for me now and still negative opks. They have gone lighter again so I'm wondering if I would of got a pos the day I didn't have any opks, if it would of been positive then I should of ovulated yesterday or today so will look out for a temp rise tomorrow although I don't think I will as I have no o pains. My body could try to o again if I haven't already or I might have a anov cycle! I can o as late as cd20 so there's still time yet. I did ovulate really late on cd33 once and that was the cycle I got pregnant with dd2


----------



## AngelaALA

Keep positive dinky you could be right that you Od the other day or may O late so just keep taking temp to see xx

Last month I was the same my first month on Clomid never once got a positive on Opk but bloods said I had Od and my cycle was shortened from around 31CD to 26 so I think I had an annov last month too as didn't get any ovulation symptoms either but saying that when I got my BFP last yr that unfortunately ended in MC I got no symptoms at all of O or pregnancy really. Everyone is different do you normally get O symptoms. Xx


----------



## AngelaALA

mommysbabys11 said:


> AngelaALA said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm fuming just called docs about follicle tracking see if could go earlier as I reckon Thursday will be too late and can't bring me forward said to still go in as you never know might still see something, I'll still go but think it will be a waste of time.
> 
> I've took two more Opks cheapie and digital and still positive on CD14 but lines are much darker alot darker than tester line so more BDing for us, also checked Cm appears a little stretchy but can't really tell due to needing Preseed and temp this morning dropped slightly but if I'm honest had broken sleep and haven't been tracking for full month I'm just going to keep tracking temp see when rise happens and then check through TWW properly really as if it continues to rise steadily for 10 days straight and past that then it's a sign of possible pregnancy so it gives me something to do whilst I'm playing the waiting game wish me luck xx
> 
> Angela... I'm mad at the docs too! Well, the lab. They NEVER sent my ultrasound results to my dr, I just had to call and request them. I could have had some type of answers since Thursday but nobody could be bothered to do their job. Awesome. I love when that happens.
> 
> I don't temp track, we're not trying or anything. I guess doing it could help with my hormonal issues to give some insight... but all I was saying is I don't know a whole lot about it. What I do know however is it seems to be the more info you get the more explanatory said info is lol so keep on keepin on girl!
> 
> As of this morning, I'm still spotting off and on on the tissue only. My lower back pain is insane, these cramps are crazy, I have acne, body aches, my mouth is still reaaaaally dry and technically I shouldn't be sick anymore and I'm so hot. If this is just my hormones being messed up... it's evil. Still getting BFNs.Click to expand...

Momnysbaby did you get you Us results back hope your okay xx


----------



## mommysbabys11

AngelaALA said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelaALA said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm fuming just called docs about follicle tracking see if could go earlier as I reckon Thursday will be too late and can't bring me forward said to still go in as you never know might still see something, I'll still go but think it will be a waste of time.
> 
> I've took two more Opks cheapie and digital and still positive on CD14 but lines are much darker alot darker than tester line so more BDing for us, also checked Cm appears a little stretchy but can't really tell due to needing Preseed and temp this morning dropped slightly but if I'm honest had broken sleep and haven't been tracking for full month I'm just going to keep tracking temp see when rise happens and then check through TWW properly really as if it continues to rise steadily for 10 days straight and past that then it's a sign of possible pregnancy so it gives me something to do whilst I'm playing the waiting game wish me luck xx
> 
> Angela... I'm mad at the docs too! Well, the lab. They NEVER sent my ultrasound results to my dr, I just had to call and request them. I could have had some type of answers since Thursday but nobody could be bothered to do their job. Awesome. I love when that happens.
> 
> I don't temp track, we're not trying or anything. I guess doing it could help with my hormonal issues to give some insight... but all I was saying is I don't know a whole lot about it. What I do know however is it seems to be the more info you get the more explanatory said info is lol so keep on keepin on girl!
> 
> As of this morning, I'm still spotting off and on on the tissue only. My lower back pain is insane, these cramps are crazy, I have acne, body aches, my mouth is still reaaaaally dry and technically I shouldn't be sick anymore and I'm so hot. If this is just my hormones being messed up... it's evil. Still getting BFNs.Click to expand...
> 
> Momnysbaby did you get you Us results back hope your okay xxClick to expand...

Yes, sorry I've been quite busy the last few days. And when I am home I haven't been feeling awesome... As we speak I'm sitting in my sons school parking lot waiting for his science fair...

My ultrasounds (abdominal and internal) showed nothing. So... That's great. I need to go have more blood taken, and do some other testing.

As far as my cycle is concerned.... Something is up. I never got my period for real, only spotted off and on for a week. I've been feeling a strange feeling... From hip to hip across my uterine area. I'm still having cramps, back pain, and migraines. My emotions are INSANE (although I have been having quite a stressful time) And acne, which I NEVER have. My cycles are crazy, hence why I'm having so much testing done, but this constant funny feeling is strange... I'm starting to wonder if this is what people mean by "pulling"... Or a "full" or "heavy" feeling. Last time I was preg was almost 13 years ago. I was 19. I don't remember anything lol

If it doesn't go away in a few days I'm gonna test again. According to my tracker I should O again in 4 days... But these symptoms never went away after I spotted, in fact they've intensified...
Any input ladies?


----------



## mommysbabys11

CountryMomma said:


> Hey all, update in my end. I woke up this morning with a significant amount of blood on my pad I put in before bed last night, bled med/ heavy all day today, went through a tampon maybe every 3 hours.. No clots, just red and dark red blood. Bleeding has pretty much stopped as of 10pm tonight. My boobs were still very very sore and I was having some horrible tummy issues today so me being me, bought some more tests. I only had enough money on me to grab the evil blue dye but figured what the hay, if I follow the directions and don't read them after the time limit, shouldn't be an issue. Well I came home and took one with pretty diluted urine, faint line came up right away.. Very visible, but faint, I didn't have to squint or find the right lighting to see it. So I thought great, stupid blue dye.. Well I held my urine for as long as I could, about 2 hours and took the second one and again a blue line came up right away, this time darker than the first, only thing is by 10 minutes it had faded to super faint.. So not sure what to think. I have attached he pic of the second test, that was at about 2 minutes. So, wondering if I had a chemical and levels are still elevated, or if I am preggo and this bleed is just crazy.. Considering it is 8 days early I really don't know. I am going to get some FRER tomorrow and see what happens.

Country, how are you doing?


----------



## AngelaALA

Mommybabys that's good news though that US were clear that's a positive Keeping my FX for you that everything goes okay, keep us posted. Well as we speak right now I'm in gyno awaiting my follicle tracking wish me luck xx


----------



## mommysbabys11

AngelaALA said:


> Mommybabys that's good news though that US were clear that's a positive Keeping my FX for you that everything goes okay, keep us posted. Well as we speak right now I'm in gyno awaiting my follicle tracking wish me luck xx

What do they do to track follicles? I don't understand lol. I'm gonna have to look into it because the drs keep talking about my follicles (just saying that they are present) and I tried to ask the Dr yesterday what they were or what that meant.... But didn't really get an answer. FX everything goes well!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

A follicle is in the Ovary and what the eggs grow and once a dominant egg out of all of them within that follicle becomes mature it bursts out that when you ovulate the rest of follicles then collapse and dye and so do the eggs inside them and the the follicle changes and starts producing hormones tomato a healthy environment for the egg in the womb. Follicle tracking is supposed to be done prior to ovulation and can tell you how many good sized follicles you have meaning good viable eggs for fertilization and also tell wen O is coming xx

Well just as I thought it was too late to see any eggs as I've already O but this is the gulp bit all that pain I felt was because I have released three eggs Three follicles all of good size ruptured one follicle on right and two on the left one follicle more dominant than the other two but from Doc all of very good size yikes triplets lol xx so I'm hoping that atleast one got fertilized I've got three little eggs so my chances are good this month FX for me so excited next 9 days are going to be such a long wait before I can test eeeekkk xx


----------



## dinky

Cd20 for me now and still no ovulation. I was getting almost positive opks this morning and last night but they are back to lighter tonight. So Iver this cycle af needs to hurry up! How's everyone else doing? Country any updates on the bfp?


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that dinky here's hoping you may have had a short cycle and Od early FX for you xx 

I'm around DPO5 no real symptoms if I'm honest at the mo been getting slight boobs tenderness, bloating, slight backache and cramping but them are the symptoms I get before AF shows its ugly head so I won't know if there AF or pregnancy symptoms till I can test next weekend xx


----------



## Daisy29

Hi guys, I've gone quiet but I'm still reading and checking in. Fingers crossed for this month


----------



## mommysbabys11

Angela... So when I went for my last ultra sound I was on the 4th day of my fake period of spotting that I had, and they said they saw small follicles. Should I have them during my period?

And 3?! My oh my lol. My godmother had triplets.... But that's good news!


----------



## dinky

So yesterday my opks were quite dark, but I did 2 yesterday evening at different times and they were both really light. So we bd'd this morning and then I did a opk a couple of hours later and it was blazing bfp!! So if I o in the next couple of days then there's a small chance I could get pg but there won't be much of a chance as it was only once. Can't believe it's positive today didn't expect that we are supposed to be on a break lol!!


----------



## AngelaALA

No positive shows the surge you O between 12hrs-36hrs after surge has gone, however from reports you more likely to get pregnant prior to O these are your most fertile days that your in right now xx

Mommybabys I think so follicles are always present its what the egg matures in, that's how when they do checks they can tell how good the egg is from how big the follicle is if they're only small then maybe they're getting ready for next month xx


----------



## dinky

Oh yeah I know that about the opks. What I mean is we wasn't going to bd in my fertile days but last night my opks were very negative but today they are positive. And I bd'd before I knew they were going to be positive so I'm in with a chance even though we are taking a break from ttc. But it doesn't matter if I do fall pregnant I'd still be happy! :) thought I was going to have a anov cycle as this is quite late to be getting pos opks compared to the past few months normally they are pos around cd12 and now I'm on cd21


----------



## AngelaALA

Well Dinky it you end up getting a BFP then maybe it was meant to be hun xx not sure whether to say Goodluck or not lol xx but I hope you do get your BFP xx


----------



## dinky

Thanks Angela same to you too :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm around DPO7, still getting bloating, slight cramps and backache which is not unusual symptoms for me for the run up to AF showing its ugly head only difference is, is that I normally get tender boobs but I've not this time.

However last few days I've had increased appetite and put on weight which is not good but today lost appetite my stomach feels like there's butterflies in it, feel a little queezy and got a runny nose, not sure whether these are positive signs or just coming down with something as it's been really cold lately also temp dropped too but I did have broken sleep so maybe this is why though so we shall see tomorrow only 4 more days till I can test I don't know whether it will show so early as AF due between 12-16 but I'm too impatient to wait until after 16 I've got 6 day early hpts so hoping may show up by 11 wish me luck xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I stupidly did a hpts which obviously came back as BFN don't know why I did it as Implantation has more than likely not even happened yet it's far too soon to tell. The things is I just don't feel positive about it this month I don't know why I just don't which is weird maybe it's because I'm LTTC and constantly feeling hopeful misinterpreting symptoms as being pregnant each month then getting BFN has took its toll and now I don't get my hopes up, IDK I'm defo holding out now till 11th and if still BFN then I'll wait to see if AF shows its ugly head and if it doesn't by 17th then I'll test again. I really hope I'm wrong though and I do get a BFP xx


----------



## dinky

I hope you get your bfp too Angela. 8dpo is defo early, some people do get bfpa that early but most do not so your defo not out yet! I'm 2dpo according to my temps. I believe I ovulated either yesterday or today though but ff knows best! More than I do lol but i had o pains the strongest yesterday and a lot of ewcm this morning


----------



## AngelaALA

Ooohhh dinky that sounds really positive get BDing hun and Goodluck xx I know it's stupid testing so early but this TWW is a killer lol I would just love to fast forward to AF to see if it comes or not well two days to wait till I test I'll only be DPO11 but hopefully I'll be able to tell xx


----------



## dinky

Lol were not trying this month so no more bding for us!! I know what you mean about testing early, I normally start testing around 6dpo :blush: I try not to but can't help myself!

Country? Dtrisha? :(


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol well no more BDing then lol otherwise you may end up with a surprise xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm a little confused my FF says from my temps I'm only DPO8 but I thought I was DPO10 took another 10mum hpts this morning BFN, I'm worried now that I've missed my chance as if FF is correct then due to what was happening with DH'S gramps we didn't BD on O day or the day after that in fact it was 5 days later when we felt in the mood again all the way for 5 days prior to O we BD so I'm hoping that was enough as it says sperm can live up to 2-3 days so here's hoping but I don't know why I'm just not feeling it this month I feel like I already know that I'm out if I'm honest, I've now decided I'm going to listen to FF and class myself as DPO8, it says I should AF by 17th so I'm going to hold off till then I think before I test again as don't think I can take the disappointment of seeing constant BFN's it's only another week away and if AF hasn't shown by then, then I can get my hopes up xx also my symptoms seem to have subsided slightly still getting slight pains in stomach low down especially on the left side but nothing too major but like I've said before when I did get my BFP last year I got no symptoms at all till I missed AF.

Anyway how is everyone getting on xx we need to start seeing some BFPS on here soon and hopefully all of us will have our BFPS before long 2016 BFPS all round would be amazing xx


----------



## dinky

I know I started this thread up in September and so far there has only been one bfp! 

Can you put your ff chart in your signature so we can have a look?


----------



## AngelaALA

How do I do that dinky xx I'm still kind of new to this so still learning xx


----------



## dinky

Go to fertility friend.com and click on 'sharing' at the top of the page and then click 'get code'. When your on the sharing page look for the bbcode link (the thumbnail one) and copy it. Then go into your signature settings on here and paste the link into the signature and save it, it should be on your sig then


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey dinky I've done it now it's not the best as only started it just before O as the BBT came with my Preseed as a package and first time doing it xx


----------



## dinky

Ah that's better I can see your chart now! I do agree with ff that you are 8dpo. Your temps before them look normal for pre ovulation


----------



## AngelaALA

I Know at first due to what I had input because of severe pain on CD14 it said I possibly O on that day but then after I'd chartered a few temps it changed it to possibly cd16, so I actually believe FF now and not going to test till 14th now, I'm just worried as we didn't BD on O day or day after so I'm hoping Preseed did it's job and kept his wrigglers healthy and happy for a couple of days leading up to O xx


----------



## dinky

What are the open circles for? Do you take your temp at the same time every day? It's unusual to have 2 positive opks and then ovulate 2 days later, it's normal to o 12-48 hours after the first positive opk so you may well have ovulated before cd16 but ff doesn't have enough information to give you a accurate o date, that might be why you have dotted crosshairs. Same happened to me when I started charting again, started half way through the month and it couldn't give me a accurate o date


----------



## AngelaALA

That's what I thought well I've set my alarm to wake me up at 5am to take temp as when I work days that's the time I have to get up so that's a time I can keep up with I'm normally a really good sleeper but for some recently I keep waking up earlier and struggle to fall back asleep and it says you should have atleast 3hrs unbroken sleep so when I wake at 3am or 4am I take my temp then instead as FF says it's more important to chart the full sleep BBT than do one at your regular time so that's why open circles as temp was not taken at regular time xx


----------



## dinky

Sometimes that happens to me too like when dp is on days at work his alarm goes off at 5am and it wakes me up, I normally take my temp at 7am as that's when I set my alarm to get the girls ready for school. So if I'm woken up at 5am I normally take my temp then and adjust it, have you ever done that? I know that ff recommends you don't do it but it's always been quite accurate for me. You have a nice temp dip at 5dpo! Implantation maybe?


----------



## AngelaALA

That's what FF said it could be Implantation but reading up Implantation normally occurs between DPO6-10 bit according to FF it occurred on DPO5 that's what also makes me think I may have Od on CD15 also when I went for follicle tracking on CD17 she seen three good sized follicles that had ruptured with one being more dominant than the others she said it had already started to collapse when I asked her what that meant she said I more than likely Od a few days prior which makes it more likely CD15 xx your chart looks good you can see the rise in temp xx


----------



## dinky

Yeah maybe you did o earlier than ff says. If you don't get your bfp this cycle then your next chart should be a lot more accurate temping from the start. My temps haven't risen as much as they normally do and I don't know why, hoping tomorrow's is higher


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you hun xx

AFM I think I'm DPO9 then not 8 which means by 14th I should be DPO13 so should know more the weird things is now and then I'll still get a slight stabbing pain in one side then the other side, still getting slight backache right at the bottom but them symptoms have started to ease off however my boobs feel heavy and really big even DH has commented on them also I've still got bloated stomach but today it feels hard on sides and underneath when I try to breath in it still slightly sticks out and hurts I get slight pain when I try to do it. I don't know though trying not to read too much into the symptoms just incase AF comes along xx


----------



## dinky

Have you tested again yet Angela?


----------



## AngelaALA

Yes and it was BFN bit I've been using them really cheap one-step stick you get off the Internet they say there six day early sticks but reading up on them they're more like two day early sticks as most people don't get a positive on them till DPO12 so we shall see, mm y symptoms have kind of subsided now though not really getting any pains anymore in my stomach and the backache has gone, TMI but my boobs feel tender, heavy and large and my nipples are constantly erect all the time and my stomach is still bloated out but they could all be signs of then dreaded AF which is due anyway now from today up to 16th, I don't know why but I don't feel confident I'm going to go out and buy some more tests and test again tomorrow and next day and if by Monday it's BFN then I'm pretty much guessing that I'll be out I'll keep you posted though.

How are you feeling at the moment xx any symptoms xx


----------



## dinky

They are the tests I've always used, I've used them for the past 7 years and they have always been good for me, not sure how many dpo I was when I tested positive with them but they are reliable. I've started testing today at 5dpo :blush: I know it's way too early!! Sorry to hear you got a bfn today :( I've had minor cramps today and my boobs are still really sore but they always are in the tww


----------



## AngelaALA

Well FX for you dinky that you'll get a BFP and DPO5 is a little early but I'm exactly the same start testing really early which I know is a waste of a stick. I'm determined to hold out now but like I've said for some reason I don't feel hopeful that I'll get my BFP this month, I remember when I got my BFP last year and before I tested my skin went really clear I suffer with spot breakouts, well now my skin as always has had a break out which normally happens just before AF comes so that's not looking good xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm DPO11 took another test and it's BFN I'm feeling so deflated now I don't think I am at all now, I think I'm going to just wait now till AF shows its ugly head should be here definitely by 16th, I am gutted but I already knew I guess I know it's still early but there's not even the faintest of lines and all my symptoms seem to have gone now plus with the skin break out that which I always get before AF I know I'm out xx 

How you feeling Dinky xx


----------



## dinky

Sorry to see you have a bfn. 11dpo is still early though!! I've tested twice today already at 6dpo, bfn obviously lol!


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol I'd be very shocked if you got a BFP so early lol FX you get your BFP you got any symptoms, I know DPO11 is still early but I don't know why I'm just not feeling it, we shall see I'm due AF by 16th so I'm guessing I'm going to just wait it out xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I think I'm definitely out guys I've just been toilet and got a tiny bit of spotting so I reckon by tomorrow full blown AF will show. I'm gutted but if I'm honest with myself I already knew xx oh well roll on next month hopefully now I'm more intune with my body and how it's working it will help me next month get my BFP xx


----------



## dinky

Sorry Angela :(


----------



## AngelaALA

It's okay Dinky I kind of already knew if I'm honest Clomid dried up my CM so I had to rely on Preseed, as soon as FF changed my O date I kinda already knew we had missed our chance due to not BDing on O day or day after that's why I'm not so affected by it this time if I'm honest I just got to start again I guess xx here's hoping I'll get my BFP next month, and I don't mean to sound rude as I mean this in a good way as this is a TWW forum I hope I don't see you here next month as you'll get your BFP xx FX for you hun xx I'll keep checking in though to see how everyone is doing and see if there is any good news on here xx


----------



## dinky

Well I hope next cycle is more luckier for you, at least you can have a good chart from the start and be more accurate on your o date. I conceived dd1 using clomid, it is a wonder drug! 

7dpo for me and 2 bfns this morning


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol Dinky DPO7 is really early like but I've just checked your chart and it's looking hopeful you've had a nice dip after O could be IB and then a steady rise since, you got any symptoms I think symptom spotting is really hard due to your body changing because of hormones and the symptoms can resemble AF coming xx

AFM the tiniest bit of spotting so far but that's normal for me to have spotting for a few days before AF is due so I'm reckoning by 16th it will definitely be here. The only difference is, is that I'm get period pains I know it is as when I went for my tubes to be checked prior to fertility treatment she told me I would feel a little pain like period pains and this feels like that, I've never suffered from period pains before ever so I'm guessing that's the effect of Clomid bringing them on xx


----------



## dinky

I can't remember if clomid made my period pains worse or not, but I've always suffered with them anyway wish I was one of the lucky ones like you that didn't get them! If af hasn't shown for you then your still in but I see where your coming from about being massively disheartened. I've had a bfn this morning :( I didn't take my temp this morning either as I didn't get enough sleep


----------



## AngelaALA

DPO8 is early maybe test every other day hun xx FX crossed for you though your chart looks good so far

AFM I'm still spotting slightly today but AF is due tomorrow I just can't wait for it to come now so I can start again xx and my god I salute you if you feel these period pains every month Im so glad I've never got them before they're awful xx


----------



## dinky

My period pains used to be really bad before I had children. When I was younger I'd beg my mum for a ambulance! Turns out I've got endometriosis and I hate a operation to sort it all out and since then my pains have been a lot better but still painful! Are you still spotting today? I'm too impatient to only test every other day lol I've tested twice this morning and bfn :( I'll test again later but to be honest I think I'm out now, feel as though there should at least be a shadow of a line! But my boobs are still tender but they always are in the tww


----------



## AngelaALA

Your still only very early dinky and your chart is still looking good so don't give up hope just yet. Well AF came today it's only very light but rather than just brown it's now fresh so I'll be back taking Clomid hopefully in two days time and start the whole process again xx FX you still get your BFP Dinky keep me posted xx


----------



## dinky

Oh bummer sorry to see af turned up for you :( at least you can track a full cycle this time and that coupled with clomid will give you the best chance! I thought I saw lines appearing on my last 2 tests but when the dye runs had gone there was nothing there :( just my imagination! Oh well we brought a new budgie today so that should keep me ocupied until the morning lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol oh well I guess that is your new baby for now till you get your BFP lol 

I know I'm not too bummed about it as I kinda knew anyone we had missed our shot I'll try again next month and hopefully will all be worth it xx


----------



## dinky

10dpo bfn! I think I'm out now something would be there but it's OK as wasn't really trying this cycle anyway!


----------



## AngelaALA

You never know hun till it shows its ugly head well I start back on Clomid tomorrow and got my follicle tracking in 2 weeks so I'm hoping all goes well and I can now track from day one like you said give myself the best chance I can this month xx hopefully I'll get my BFP xx


----------



## dinky

Took a test this morning, swear I see another faint faint line!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Dinky that's good news can you put your test up so I can see the line should get darker then hun exciting times ahead FX for you xx


----------



## dinky

This is the frer I did today


----------



## dinky

This is the ic I did this morning with smu, the limes are very very faint I think I might be imagining them!


----------



## dinky

Bfn this morning so I'm defo out now, af is due today or tomorrow


----------



## AngelaALA

Dinky I'm so sorry to hear that xx on the two tests I thought I could see very faint lines but AF due soon I don't know should they be darker xx just wait and see if AF comes tomorrow and if it doesn't test again the next day using first urine of the day I'm still keeping my FX crossed for you xx


----------



## dinky

Yep the lines should be darker if it was a real bfp. I ordered some more tests yesterday and thought they would be here today but there not, so I won't get them till Monday now. I'm not to fussed though as I'm expecting af to start tomorrow


----------



## Daisy29

I thought I could see a v faint line on the first one. 1 year I did 1 day after missed period, nothing showed until the day after (2 days late) So you never know


----------



## AngelaALA

Daisy 8weeks so exciting you had a scan yet xx

Dinky any news has AF shown xx


----------



## dinky

I can't test today and it's driving me mad! No af yet and my temp went up this morning bit could be due to the sore throat and chest I've got. Still got tender boobs so still holding out hope! I'll ask the same as Angela :) have you had a scan yet?


----------



## dinky

I've just brought 2 for £1 tests and took one and it was bfn. There not very sensitive though it says to use from one day after your missed period! Guessing they are 50miu ones


----------



## AngelaALA

Your temps are still high Dinky by DPO11 my temps had started dropping and I started spotting so everything looks good so far still keeping my FX for you.

I've just gone for my first run in three months my god I nearly died but done it I'm keeping positive this month doing everything right xx


----------



## dinky

Well done Angela how far did you run? I don't think I could run to the end of my street without passing out lol!

Hope my ics come tomorrow, need to poas! Still no sign of af!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Your temp looks amazing Dinky FX for you xx

I ran just under 4 miles I wasn't great but I'll get better xx I'm feeling hopeful this month though that hopefully I'll get it right and BFP will happen I'm going to keep on with the fitness as that's meant to help with stress and exercise is good for TTC so we shall see xx I really hope you get a BFP still hopeful for it hun xx


----------



## dinky

Wow 4 miles that's really good!! 

Af got me this morning, had another high temp but when I went to the loo there was blood :( and I've got cramps! So that's me out!


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that Dinky even though you were ntnp it's still disappointing wen AF shows its ugly face FX for you next month Dinky xx


----------



## dinky

I haven't had no more bleeding since that spotting this morning. The postman didn't bring my ics :( if I get chance and I don't get anymore bleeding then I might nip out and get some tests from sainsburys


----------



## dinky

Defo af now! On to the next cycle!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Still holding out hope then dinky FX for you did you bleed with any of your other two xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear it Dinky FX that this month will hopefully be our month for a BFP xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, sorry I have been gone for so long.. Just was getting really stressed out and after my 17 day cycle last month figured I needed a break from worrying about things. I was not tracking anything so I have no idea what DPO I am or even what day my AF is due. My period tracker app says she is due today and that app is usually pretty spot on but no AF. FF says AF is due Friday but it doesn't seem to be taking my averages and just says I will have a 26 day cycle every month. I did test yesterday morning with a Walmart cheapie and got a BFN. So I am thinking AF probably isn't due today or I am just out. We did BD almost every day during what should have been my fertile period so I am still feeling pretty confident. My boobs have been really sore the past few days and my veins have been popping out like crazy. I have also been so tired I have been sleeping a lot. I may run to the store and grab some FRER later just to see.


----------



## dinky

Yey country glad to see you back :) we missed you!! My af arrived today boo!! Good luck to you though sounds like you have covered all your fertile days! Let us know if you do get some frer. Totally understand you needing to take a break, I wish I could but it's easier said than done lol


----------



## tinky90

so this is my first time on a forum me and my wife (lesbian couple of 10 yrs) have started trying to conceive I've been taking ovulation test the last few days I notice I had a faint line coming through so I started testing 3 times daily the color of the test line began to get darker almost same as control line I read this is the darkest it might get so we took it as a positive and went ahead with a home insemination two days in a row. In those two days the line stayed the same dark color but never as dark very close though yesterday was the last day we inseminated. Last night I continued taking the test out of curiosity and wanted to make sure that the line went away or didn't come back. Today the line fully disappeared is no longer there. My question is I've been checking my cervix mucus and it was clear and very stretchy during the time we inseminated but today now that the line disappeared my cervix mucus has increased more than ever to the point I have to wear panty liners and wipe frequently I'm wondering if I never ovulated should keep doing the ovulation test? Or is this normal after insemination ?


----------



## dinky

Hi tinky, I've had tests do that to me before and I've found that I have never ovulated until the lines get as dark as the control line. But like you say some people never get true positives on opks. Just keep using them to be safe and if possible do another insemination if the lines get dark again as your body may of geared up to ovulate but never actually did. Your cm is supposed to dry up after ovulation but sometimes mine takes a few days after o to dry up. Are you temping to confirm ovulation?


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry to hear AF got you dinky. I am kind of optimistic because I haven't spotted at all and the past few months I have spotted about a week before AF and this month I've had nothing at all.


----------



## tinky90

Okay I think I spoke too soon... My mucus has decreased tremendously it is no longer stretchy and I just feel slight wet down there ... I hope this works if not I'm excited to keep trying thank you for your response! I'm also going to continue taking test atleast until I find out if it worked... I tried attaching a pic to show how dark it was for two days and then gradually disappeared again ... And no I havent started temp but I've read up on it and might start that also!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0015.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi tinky welcome and FX you get your BFP CM can be a hard one as even after you O you can still get patches of fertile Cm also you could be wet due to the semen leaving your body the sperm will stay in but the semen will come out which will make you feel a little wet sorry for the TMI lol xx

Also the OPKS your taking start going dark for me leading up to O then after O start getting lighter so if OPKS work for you then this is a good sign that you've timed it right for insemination. Opks though can give a false positive if you suffer from PCOS so the best way is to temp it's so simple to do you can through Google app download fertility friend it's free and helps you track your progress temping is the only thing that can predict O but after O temping is good to do as can show Implantation dip at 7dpo can show a triphase BBT which could help know if you will get a BFP as if your temps stay high then the more days especially after DPO12 then more likely to get a good result also your cervical position aswell can help with monitoring if you download the app it will talk you through everything. Goodluck hun FX for you keep us posted xx

Dinky are you going to try this month too xx

Countrymomma welcome back it all sounds good so far wen is AF due again wen will you test again FX for you and babydust all round xx

AFM CD6 one more round of Clomid to take tomorrow I've already started getting really bloated belly and AF will be gone by tomorrow so I'm worried Clomid will make me O early so I'm going to start OPKS tomorrow, I hope it doesn't as would love to O on CD16 again when I have my follicle tracking so that I can time BD to a tea xx FX for me guys hopefully in 10 days time I will be back in the TWW xx


----------



## tinky90

Thank you very much ! I hope so too ! This is my first time trying so I'm def trying to get more in vibe with my body and what it's telling me... I will try the temp and app also as I only hear all good things about it and thanks for the quick response it's greatly appreciated to know there is people going through this with me since I would like to surprise my family and friends without telling them &#128522;


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Tinky I hope it works for you and you get your BFP xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Tinky FX for you and babydust xx


----------



## dinky

Ugh feel like rubbish today! My horrible cold is starting to come out and my period is the heaviest it's been in months, maybe due to ovulating late! And now I think I have stomach flu :( got stabbing pains and the runs (sorry tmi) feeling quite drained today! Hope everyone else is doing OK

Any updates country?


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes! No AF yesterday or today, not sure if I am actually late or not. According to my period tracker app I am late by a day. Still haven't tested. Kind of waiting to see if AF shows up when FF says she will. That is Friday so if she doesn't show up then I will test.. still no spotting so still a bit optimistic. I am having a lot of pressure down below like AF is on her way and boobs are still a bit sore..


----------



## AngelaALA

Dinky I hope you feel better soon xx

Country it all sounds good so far FX for a BFP xx

AFM my Opks are still getting darker but not positive I'm worried now that I'm going to O in thereat few days I'm only CD7 and reckon I may O by CD10 meaning when I go for my follicle tracking it will be too late on CD16 to see anything at all as my follicles would have already collapsed so I won't know if I had any good eggs or not xx


----------



## dinky

Ang I'm sure your eggs will be good eggs! They say the earlier you o on clomid the more chance you have of releasing more than one egg resulting in twins! That's what happened to me but I lost one very early on but my daughter clung on in there! Just get bding just incase and give yourself a good shot.

Country everything sounds good so far fingers crossed for you can't wait to see your test.

Cd3 for me i don't think ill start temping again until af is over, I've still got the flu so my temps will be higher than they should be anyway


----------



## CountryMomma

Still no AF, still no spotting, so all good signs I guess. Boobs are a little more sore today and I feel sick everytime I eat.. incredibly gassy. I took a FRER with FMU and there was a faint line but it was one of those that you can't tell if its an actual faint line or an indent.. so I will save my other one for a few days, probably test on Friday. I have absolutely no idea what DPO I am, could possibly only be like 10 or 11 DPO so makes sense that it may not be BFP yet. My fingers are still crossed!


----------



## AngelaALA

Countrymomma FX for you I really hope you get your BFP babydust all round xx

Dinky sorry to hear that your still ill I hope you feel better soon xx and I know I could still release good eggs if I O early your right xx last month I possibly released three so who knows

AFM I'm CD8 taking Opks twice a day in morning and at night faint lines on cheapies but not positive yet I reckon it will be O in about 3-4 days we shall see I'm going to start BDing tomorrow and hope for the best xx wish me luck xx Oh and also today I've still been really bloated but got a few pains in one side like O pains xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Took this tonight because my FMU is usually crap to test with and I was being impatient. Got a faint line that seemed to be darker than this morning. Thinking it's the real thing but now I have no tests for tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AngelaALA

Countrymomma when I zoomed in I think I can see a very very faint line FX for you I really hope it's a good result I would pee in a pot tomorrow first thing to get your first morning urine as this is the best then go shop get some hpts and test with that Goodluck so excited for you xx


----------



## CountryMomma

I actually have always gotten much better results with SMU or evening urine for some reason. But I may still test with FMU just to see what happens.


----------



## tinky90

Hey everyone hope all is well I've prayed every night for y'all hoping you get ur positives ! I'm still taking my ovulation test and no line has appeared still not even a faint one I'm hoping myself that means I caught it in time since my period is less than 10 days away now


----------



## AngelaALA

Tinky Goodluck FX that you get your BFP xx

Countrymomma any news from today xx


----------



## dinky

Cd4 now and still bleeding really heavy and having massive clots *sorry tmi again lol* but it's not really normal for me if it doesn't slow down in next couple of days I may have to go and see my gp! Not really been cramping as much as I normally do but getting dull back aches. 

Country I think I see a shadow of a line, good luck!


----------



## CountryMomma

I hope everything is ok for you dinky, I had an AF like that a few months back, super super heavy and lots of clots and it was very abnormal for me. Just seemed to be a bad AF nothing serious. I have collected and saved my FMU to test just now have to get to the store.. My willpower to get out of bed is low today though lol


----------



## CountryMomma

I should know better than to test with FMU, got a super faint line on FRER, more faint than last night. But the line was def still there. Think I got a little something on this Walmart cheapie though. So fingers still crossed because still no AF!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AngelaALA

FX countrymomma I can't see anything on the above pic I really hope you do get a BFP 

I'm CD9 just waiting for O Opks still negative for now xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Still no AF, today is CD 26 and my cycles have been 25 days for the past 6 months.. so I guess I am late, FF says AF is due tomorrow. No signs of her coming, loads of creamy CM which is unusual for around AF time. CP is high and medium soft and closed tight. Been having a few cramps today and BBs are super sore. My hips are also bothering me pretty bad. Still no definitive BFP.. have one more FRER but cant decide if I want to take it tomorrow or save it for later..


----------



## CountryMomma

Holy Crap.. I think I got my BFP.. Took my last FRER because I have no self control and a faint but very visible pink line came up at 5 minutes!! Aahh I am freaking out inside.. I can't wait to get more tests tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 16









ctp-85135-1458869972.jpeg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AngelaALA

Countrymomma sorry I don't see it on the pics but if you can see it then that's amazing news FX for you xx I really hope you do get a BFP babydust all round xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I don't know if it's my phone or the way I resize the pics before I upload them or what but they always seem to get all distorted and blurry. It really pisses me off lol 

AF is officially late! Yay! No sign of her either, no spotting or anything just loads of creamy CM. TMI but there is so much CM it falls into the toilet when I go to the bathroom. Going to go to the store tonight and grab some more tests.. Can't wait!


----------



## AngelaALA

Yey countrymomma can't wait to see your tests getting darker I really hope this is your month FX and babydust all round you haven't been trying this month either have you that's meant to be the best way when your not even thinking about it Goodluck and keep me posted xx

I've decided if this month isn't my month I'm going to take a couple of months off before I go back to Clomid again as all this TTC with meds is an emotional roller-coaster so I'll focus on getting me fit and healthy and then TTC again in June time xx


----------



## CountryMomma

No, we weren't really trying this month Angela. I want tracking anything at all that's why I have no idea when I ovulated. We just DTD as much as we wanted to whenever we wanted to and it seemed to have worked! I want to test right now but I know I should wait! Eeek I am so nervous.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well Goodluck hun I so hope it is your month hun I have absolutely every single part of my body that I can cross crossed for you xx so excited for you xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Angela! I am feeling very nauseous tonight.. headache and just a super icky feeling in my tummy. Thinking it will be an early bed time for me tonight!


----------



## CountryMomma

Eeekkk!! Took my FRER after a 4 hour hold tonight and a big beautiful pink line showed up after about 3 minutes and got much darker after 5!! I think this is it this is my BFP!! My camera does not do it justice at all and I wish you guys could see how beautiful it is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AngelaALA

Countrymomma congrats really made up for you finally a BFP on here exciting times ahead babydust all round hun xx are you taking anymore hpts to see the line go darker xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Thank you Angela, it has been a long bumpy road but it's finally happening! I will def be taking more tests lol, I have one more FRER and then I will grab some digis so I can see the word 'Pregnant'! That's the test I will show to DH. :)


----------



## dinky

Country I see a very faint line!! Fingers crossed this is your 'real' bfp!! It's about time one of us caught lol! So excited for you!!

Cd 6 for me and af is a lot lighter now hopefully today is the last day of af


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky! The line is so much darker in real life my camera just keeps washing it out something terrible. I am lying here in bed debating weather I should take my last FRER with FMU or wait for tonight.. I can't decide.


----------



## CountryMomma

I decided to take the FRER with FMU and the line is a smidge darker than last night, which is fine since its only been 12 hours in between tests but even a little darker is better!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## dinky

I can defo see that line! Looks like the start of a real bfp!! Congratulations so pleased for you! Are you taking another test tonight?


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky! I can't believe it finally happened. I do plan to grab some more tests and test again tonight. Probably grab a few Walmart cheapies and maybe some digis.. Not sure if I want to take a digi yet though.


----------



## dimmu

Countrymomma I can see it and I don't think I've ever seen any of your previous lines, I hope this is it for you and that line will be getting stronger!

Dinky I hope everything is going well with you too and your BFP is on its way.


----------



## dinky

Hi dimmu! How's the pregnancy going? 24 weeks already it's going really quick isn't it! Was hoping I'd be joining you before you give birth but doesn't look like it lol! I think something may have gone wrong with the d&c I had because I've had painful ovulations since and I've just had the heaviest period ever! I kind of have the mind frame now that if it happens it happens and if it doesn't then that's OK. I can't even seem to be bothered to start temping again even though I wake up at the same time every morning and the thermometers right next to my bed I just seem to think 'nope' and either get up or turn over and go back to sleep! Maybe that's the best way to be though? Hopefully loosing track of my cd will help me forget about things more if you get me?


----------



## dinky

Country can't wait to see your next test have you done one yet?


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dimmu! Its so glad to see you in here again and I can't believe you are 24 weeks already! Hope everything is going well :) No, dinky, I have not taken another test today, still need to run to the store and get some more but I am feeling so sick I don't want to get off the couch lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

Took this test just to satisfy my urge to pee on something until I take a FRER tonight. Line came up in about 4 minutes and darkened up pretty good. Much darker than my camera shows. &#128512;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AngelaALA

Countrymomma I can see a line in both your tests FX it really works and you get your BFP I really feel like this is your month exciting times ahead so happy for you right now xx

Dinky sorry to hear you have had a rough time glad AF is getting lighter though as I now you were getting worried I'm sure you will get your BFP soon FX for you xx

AFM I'm CD11 still neg on OPK but got alot of EWCM today sorry TMI but it was alot definitely don't need Preseed this month so O can't be far away for me I really hope it works this is month three on clomid and the past two months it's played havoc with my body and emotions constantly feel fatigued, bloating, cramps, backache, my skin has gone awful covered in acne spots and my emotions are extreme one minute happy next minute feel like I'm in a daze then cry for no reason which is not like me at all it takes alot normally for me to get emotional xx we've decided if this isn't our month then we're taking a couple months out just for me to feel normal and sane again before we go back on Clomid or the final three months before IVF xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Here is my FRER from tonight. IRL the line is pink and darker than this morning and it came up much faster than this morning.. My camer is just being very uncooperative..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AngelaALA

I can see a line dinky how many DPO do you think you are, when is AF due again xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I meant countrymomma lol loosing an extra hour in bed this is what it does to me lol xx


----------



## dimmu

dinky said:


> Hi dimmu! How's the pregnancy going? 24 weeks already it's going really quick isn't it! Was hoping I'd be joining you before you give birth but doesn't look like it lol! I think something may have gone wrong with the d&c I had because I've had painful ovulations since and I've just had the heaviest period ever! I kind of have the mind frame now that if it happens it happens and if it doesn't then that's OK. I can't even seem to be bothered to start temping again even though I wake up at the same time every morning and the thermometers right next to my bed I just seem to think 'nope' and either get up or turn over and go back to sleep! Maybe that's the best way to be though? Hopefully loosing track of my cd will help me forget about things more if you get me?

I'm sorry you are having a bit of a rough time.:( Were you definitely ovulating before when you were still temping? Would it be worth getting checked out anyway even if you aren't active trying now? Heavy period and painful ovulation doesn't quite sound right, especially if you didn't suffer those before your mc and maybe there's something that could be done?

I'm doing ok, was as hoping you would have joined me by now!! I still feel like the pregnancy is going too slowly, it doesn't help that I get fewer appointments than with my first pregnancy, they always felt like milestones. Just really looking forward getting a break from work, starting my maternity in the beginning of june and really just can't wait.xx


----------



## CountryMomma

I think I am maybe 17 DPO? Though maybe not since my lines aren't that dark. ACcording to fertility friend AF was due friday. But I think it was due Thursday based off previous cycles. So I am either 3 or 4 days late. Maybe lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Well good luck countrymomma if your hpts don't get darker soon go the docs and request bloods hun I would FX for you but all looking good at mo hun xx

AFM I'm CD12 and just got my first positive on Opk wasn't positive this morning but definitely is now really dark and last two days got EWCM so O defo on its way in next day or so will have to BD now for next 4 days BD last night too so hopefully we will catch a stick egg this time wish me luck xx


----------



## tinky90

Glad you got your positive O angelaala ! Praying for you ! I also see the line on your test countrymomma looks like a positive to me congrats! I


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok here is my last test before I head on over to First Tri board, line came up immediately as urine passed over the strip and it is much darker than last night so I am satisfied it is indeed my BFP! I will come back and check on you ladies, especially you dinky! I have a feeling you will be joining me shortly!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AngelaALA

OMG congratulations countrymomma I'm so made up for you that is definitely dark and a defo BFP amazing news xx

How are you Tinky any updates xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Angela I am so happy to see the lines getting darker! I added a different pic to my last post so you can see the line is actually pink too!! Lol


----------



## AngelaALA

I know countrymomma it looks actually amazing I'm so made up for you I really am it's amazing hun Goodluck in first trimester I really hope it goes smoothly and not to much morning sickness xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks hun, I am almost in shock as I thought it would never happen. The morning sickness has already kicked in lol and if it is anything like my last two pregnancies I will probably lose about 15 lbs.


----------



## dimmu

Congrats Countrymomma, think it's safe to say that now!:) Happy & healthy nine months!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dimmu! So happy to join you!


----------



## AngelaALA

I would love that countrymomma loose a stone would be mint lol xx I am chuffed to bits for you it's about time we had good news on here xx I hope it's the start for many more to come xx


----------



## dinky

There is no denying that line there country that has darkened up pretty fast like a real bfp should do! I think you could take a digi now to show dh? So excited for you!! Good luck and I hope to be joining you soon


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks dinky! I plan to take a digi probably tomorrow, would go out and get one tonight but it is raining and I don't feel like leaving the house now I am in my sweats lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Well countrymomma I wanna see that big Fat positive on the digi tomorrow you got to post it for all us to see and tell us about dhs reaction xx


----------



## CountryMomma

I will def come back and share my 'Pregnant' on my digi tomorrow! I am hoping DH is as happy as I am!


----------



## tinky90

Hey dinky no big updates waiting as patiently as I can I've had pretty bad cramping by my left ovary last 3 nights I'm less than a week away from my period today ...I've heard implantation can do that or I'm just having early period symptoms lol so confusing.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi Tinky yes I've heard Implantation can do that too FX for you when are you thinking about testing xx


----------



## tinky90

Friday morning I will test ! Please pray ! I told my wife if this isn't pregnancy pain than I'm going to have a bad period lol still have the cramps on my left side today so I have high hopes ! :winkwink:


----------



## dinky

Good luck for testing tinky! I've decided to not use opks until I start getting my usual ovulation symptoms and as I ovulated late last cycle I have no idea when that will be! But I don't want to keep on wasting opks. I think I need to take a step back and not be as obsessed like country did to get a bfp! I'm usually a massive poas addict and need to test with something everyday but so far so good!


----------



## tinky90

Yea that could be pretty expensive this month alone I used almost 30 testing daily! I understand completely what you mean by waiting for symptoms to show seems like body is more reliable unfortunately. Hopefully soon for you also :dust:


----------



## AngelaALA

FX Tinky really hope you get your BFP babydust for you xx

Dinky Goodluck you catch O I know what you mean I buy cheapies off Internet and test twice a day as soon as AF goes which is a bit tedious really I'm just waiting to O now which will either be today or tomorrow xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Here is my digi!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AngelaALA

That's amazing countrymomma how did DH take the news I'm so happy for you and will pray that you get through the first trimester and in December have your beautiful healthy baby exciting times ahead xx


----------



## tinky90

Congrats country mamma .... ! Thanks again tinky and angelaa I'm 11dpo and cramping still on my lower left side I'm taking this as good news and again still holding out to test until Friday morning!


----------



## dinky

Yey country!!! Congratulations glad it's finally happened for you!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you :) please keep updating us!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Angela and Dinky! I am so happy, DH is slowly warming up to the idea, he wasn't quiet as excited as I wanted him to be when I told him but I am sure he will feel better after the first ultrasound. I will make sure to keep you guys updated and good luck to you all!!


----------



## Daisy29

Yey country!! So great to see that word on a stick hey!!


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm CD15 a little worried as my temps aren't going up which they should be by now so I don't think I'm going to O this month but we shall see I have my follicle tracking on Thursday so I'm going to stay hopeful till this xx


----------



## dinky

Ang just keel using opks your body might have a 2nd surge. I have a massive temp spoke today but I'm so poorly not even got out of bed only to be sick. I've just slept all day, waking every half a hour to be sick! So glad oh is off work and can look after the girls I've not been this poorly in a long time. I'm aching from head to to and got a massive headache. Also keep going freezing and then really hot!


----------



## AngelaALA

Sounds like you may have the flu dinky hope you get better soon xx I was about to mention the huge spike you had plus you have had fertile CM hope your not Oing whilst your ill as you probably can't BD at the mo xx

I can't take anymore Opks as I've got none left I'm still waiting for the cheapie 60 I ordered off the Internet to be delivered along with 20 cheapie HPTS and two FRERS yes I'm a POAS lol xx but I refuse to pay a fortune at the shop for anymore Opks plus I've got my follicle tracking tomorrow so they'll tell me if I have either Od recently ready to O or not going to O at all not long to wait it's only tomorrow the past two days I have been getting pains not as bad as last month though xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm possibly DPO3 had a good temp rise today and FF has now put my O day as CD13 and by the looks of it we timed BD well two days before, on O and two days after, hopefully follicle tracking will also confirm this too FX I get my sticky egg this month from my Lp AF is due on 11th April xx


----------



## dinky

Yey for the crosshairs! Sounds like you timed it just right and your in for a good chance! I've still got a high temp. Can also feel mild o pains so I night do a opk later, I'm also a poas addict and order loads of cheapies lol


----------



## dinky

Oh and we did manage to bd last night, my back was aching really bad and oh gave me a back massage for over a hour so I thought I'd let him do his thing lol and I didn't have to move!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Haha best way let him do all the work, my DH is excited that I've possibly Od not excited about the possibility of getting a BFP but excited that he might now be able to have a break from BD lol, he says "it's good but not everyday it wipes me out" Ive been counting down for him just three more days then you can rest just two more days then rest final day today baby then you'll rest lol it worked though his end goal was to be able to just sleep when he went to bed he's on earlies so up at 6am every morning this week, he was so tired this morning that he missed his alarm and got up late ooopppsss lol xx I hope it's all worth it though if I come back from follicle tracking and have to tell him just one more day I think he'll cry lol xx


----------



## dinky

Haha our poor ohs! Although mines the opposite, he wants it all the time! Even when he's not going to bed till 10pm and getting up at 5am he still wants too! Most of the time it's me saying no lol!

I've just done a opk and it's positive!! Wasn't expecting that at all!


----------



## AngelaALA

OMG looks like DH is going to be one happy guy then as plenty of BDing for you FX you get a BFP xx


----------



## dinky

Thanks ang , not sure why ff has put a line down for tomorrow already!


----------



## dinky

Just took this opk, so either I've caught the back end of my surge or they haven't got positive yet! Maybe I ovulated today and would of got pos opks yesterday? My temps won't be much use because of the fever I've got!


----------



## AngelaALA

Looks like you caught the back end of it hun meaning your most fertile now xx FX for you xx

AFM went for follicle tracking got one follicle collapsing on left hand side so released one egg only doctor said though it is possible FF is correct that it was CD13 but to be on the safe side to BD still for the next two days as the release is a slow process and I could be slowly releasing meaning I'm most fertile right now so just told DH he's gutted as told him last night would be the last lol wish me luck xx Also she's given me a prescription for Clomid 50mg for the next three months but here's hoping I won't need it xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Also dinky maybe FF put that line in due to your temps being so erratic xx


----------



## dinky

Yeah maybe,i I think this cycle is doomed from the begining lol! Good news about you ovulating! One more night of bding won't hurt :)


----------



## AngelaALA

You never know though Dinky because your not expecting a BFP so won't be stressing out with it it may happen Doc said the next two nights that will make it seven nights on the trot can't wait for a break lol xx


----------



## tinky90

Hey everyone..... Hope your feeling better dinky and get your O also ! And congrats Angela on possible O sounds like your having fun in the process also !
Update I cheated and took a test yesterday it was a BFN at 12dpo my cramps stopped now it's a stretching pain, I've had 2 crazy dreams one including my positive the other just a bad nightmare I have creamy cm but keeps drying up and I had nausea yesterday and thought it could be due to my anxiety from new job until today came and I couldn't stand the smell of eggs. I've been having a hard time eating nothing sounds appetizing ... still hopefully for my BFP period not due for 3 more days


----------



## tinky90

Oh wow while writing this I noticed your O congrats I'm so happy for you :dance:


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Tinky FX you get your BFP hun I don't try to symptom spot anymore as I would get my hopes up then be disappointed when I got a BFN. I'm keeping everything crossed for you do a hpts with morning urine as that's the most potent I'm going to start hpts on DPO 10 which is 7th April probably won't show anything but I'm a POAS so know I couldn't leave it any longer than that lol xx 

Quick question guys the Dr has given me another prescription for three months of Clomid if I get my BFP and carry full term I know that's it then I won't get free help no more for TTC for another, due to this should I get the Clomid and keep it so I can use it if needed for another baby in the future xx


----------



## tinky90

Yea I'm trying so hard not too base off symptoms because I know it could all be in my head lol and a heavy flow period on its way haha I'm just ready for something so I can be relieved or try again :wacko: Yea I would be crazy right now if I started at 7dpo. Hope again you get it <3


----------



## tinky90

I would definitely keep i haven't gotten that far yet to learn about clomid since first month trying unfortunately but wouldn't know when expires and lose effect


----------



## dinky

I would definitely keep them ang! I had 4 left over rounds I think or it might have been 2 can't quite remember but I used them again when ttc dd2, didn't work that time but I did conceive naturally 2 times after conceiving dd1 with clomid!


----------



## AngelaALA

They write the expiration date on the box so you know apparently after the date goes it looses it's potency and is ineffective xx

12DPO not long till test day when you testing again don't get down about BFN someone on another feed got BFNS all the way till DPO16 and then got a BFP xx FX for you xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Dinky I'm going to get the prescription xx


----------



## tinky90

I'm Going to test Friday still Since cramps are gone Yea its not over until my monthly friend visits I used a test strip should I go ahead and buy an early result test anybody notice the accuracy between the two?


----------



## AngelaALA

FRER is apparently the best first response early response can be taken up to 6 days early xx


----------



## tinky90

Thank you AngelaA I will go to store tonight and get some for am ... Just realized its April Fools tomorrow so this will be fun


----------



## AngelaALA

Tinky Goodluck FX for you xx

AFM 4DPO me and DH BD last night off The Dr advice just to be on the safe side she told us to BD tonight too but I don't see any point since my CM is dry now xx we did all we can and now it's just the waiting game I hate the TWW it's the worst part about the whole process xx


----------



## tinky90

Hoping you get your BFP here in a few weeks glad you got your O sounds like you timed everything perfect.
Took a clear blue this morning and still negative period due in 2 days. I beat myself up alittle and cried over it after wife went to work. for the last year my periods have gotten lighter to the point of me just getting spotting for a few days it's always had me scared something was wrong so now my anxiety is kicking in and this part sucks ...figured I'll wait to test again until missed period


----------



## dinky

I don't think I'm going to o, opks are still neg and I have no other signs of o. Still got a fever so temps are useless but I can always tell when o has happened coz my boobs get really sore and they havent


----------



## AngelaALA

Tinky so sorry to hear that have you ever been checked out at Dr's due to your periods getting lighter, are you holding out now till after period is and testing after that now xx I really hope your not Out I know how it feels it's heartbreaking xx

Dinky so sorry to hear that, you got a positive OPK yesterday though didn't you so you may have Od but due to being ill you might not know FX for you xx


----------



## tinky90

Yea I hope not either I'm going to wait until after period and retest then , no I haven't been specifically for it but every time I've been to the Dr I've mentioned it when they ask and they acted as if there was no issue as long as its spotting monthly but I planned to go to Dr if this time didn't work to discuss deeper into my period and to get a check up ! Thanks for the support! 
Dinky I'm sorry to hear about your negative seems like the flu is getting everyone hope you feel better and next month will be your month!


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you Tinky really hope AF stays away and you get your BFP xx


----------



## tinky90

Okay girls I need your thoughts it's 2 am here and I'm trying to sleep I had cramps in left side past 4-5 days they went away and now I have a heavy pressure in my lower abdomen like a full bladder or I worked my core out all day it's pretty uncomfortable I'm a day away from period and can't remember the last time I ever felt like this before a period have any of you experienced this??


----------



## dinky

Hi tinky, I did feel this a few cycles ago just before af started, kind of felt like I'd been doing sit ups and strained all my tummy muscles. Sadly af came for me but I have heard it can be implantation kind of pains! So hopefully it's good news for you are you testing tomorrow? Sounds like your light periods could be caused by low progesterone I'd defo keep on at your docs for hormone tests

Ff says I'm 1dpo because of the pos opk I got, but I'm convinced I haven't od yet I don't have any of the other signs. Suppose all I can do is wait and see if my temp goes back down or stays higher than pre o temps!


----------



## AngelaALA

Tinky since being on Clomid I've started to get feelings like that each month before AF came, the horrid thing about pregnancy symptoms is that they are so similar to AF symptoms so it's hard to tell them apart I hope the dreaded witch stays away for you and you get your BFP if not and AF shows next cycle I would start temping and I agree with Dinky go see Dr and be adamant you want bloodwork done and tell them why that your TTC xx FX for you xx

Dinky do you normally get false positives FF might be right and your getting no symptoms due to being really ill are you BDing just incase, I hope your right and you get another positive and get your BFP FX for you, how are you feeling now by the way xx

AFM DPO6 and my temp has risen dramatically now so I'm happy I've got 4 days till I'll start testing going to start at DPO10 I know it's early but I know I can't hold out till AF is due I have an LP of 13 days so AF is due around 11th April here's hoping it doesn't show its ugly head, I normally start spotting around two - three days before AF comes so I should get some insight on whether I might be in with a chance by 8th - 9th April. I'm feeling much more positive this month as me and DH have done everything right and have timed BD to a tea, right now I just wish I could close my eyes and wake up on 11th as these next 9 days are going to drag xx


----------



## tinky90

Soooooo I woke up this morning and I had brown and pinkish blood on tissue wasn't alot but I have light periods that would make me 2 days early for period I'm going to see if this last all day I'm excited at finding out if this is it and if I'm out this month both are exciting so I can be relieved for a few weeks about testing lol that would make my period go down to 24 day cycle first time and awhile it's been early !!!! 
Also I had no idea progesterone is something used to help menstrual I was just on amoxicillin and progesterone for 15 days from a cat bite and scratch ! Thank y'all so much for helping me ! Yay for your rise in temp this could be it for you ! I pray it is and you get blessed with that BFP!


----------



## dinky

I'd love ff to be right! Would be nice to be 1dpo, we would have timed bd just right but I'm almost 100% sure I haven't yet. I've never had a false positive opk before but maybe it wasn't quite positive? Just very nearly?


----------



## AngelaALA

Tinky FX it is a BFP keep us updated what happens

Dinky if the OPK got lighter after then it could have been positive but if not you know your body better than anyone then I hope you get you Positive soon it's hard at the mo as your temps are high which would signal O but due to being ill you can't tell if that's down to O or illness that's so frustrating xx FX for you xx


----------



## dinky

I know Ang it is so frustrating! Your temps are looking good!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Dinky I'm DPO6 my cheapie Internet very early hpts came in post and my FRER both say upto 6 days early from the day past your AF due, I took a cheapie this morning not thinking it would show anything but just making sure it was a stark white BFN so that if they do start showing lines then I know they're good xx


----------



## tinky90

Good afternoon yall so I'm officially out I woke up to a pool of blood sorry for tmi I haven't experienced this in over a year I usually can use a panty liner and be good now I can't even use a super for an hr! I'm def ready for this to be over so we can try again!


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that Tinky really am gutted for you hope you get better luck next month xx


----------



## dinky

Sorry to hear that tinky :( sounds like the progesterone you have just been using has helped to thicken your womb lining up though which shows you could be low on progesterone! You need a good amount of womb lining for a egg to get all comfy in there!


----------



## tinky90

AngelaA I'm thrilled for u so far sounds like your on your way to a BFP ! :happydance: 
Dinky I was wondering the same thing ... So can I buy pills to maintain my progesterone or is that something I would need to go to dr for since my prescription is gone and was with antibiotics ! I'm curious and kind-of relieved I still am having a steady flow it's day 2 so expected. I haven't experienced a period like this in I don't know how long and its making me feel happy to see a normal actual period and not spotting/super light period! Hopefully this puts my body in order for this month of trying :dust:


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Tinky FX for you, I'm not sure if you can get them any other way than through a Dr hun you should see your Dr and ask for a prescription explain to them why xx Goodluck hun xx 

Here's hoping I do get my BFP would be a nice happy ending after over 2 years TTC xx


----------



## dinky

You can buy progesterone cream off the Internet. I'm not sure how it works but I'm sure you use it once you have ovulated? I think you rub it on your arm everyday in a small amount until your period starts and if you get a bfp you carry on using it for a bit coz low progesterone can cause miscarriagesq. It would be worth going to your docs first though and asking them to do tests and help you but if they won't then I'd do some research in the cream and do that. I'm sure there are loads of women that do it to help them get bfps. Google it lol


----------



## tinky90

I looked it up it has great reviews and seems to help ! I'm just going to go Dr apt as soon as possible today has been horrible I went through so many tampons and toilet paper I ran out and had to use paper towels until wife got home I've sat on the toilet about 40% of today alone sorry tmi I feel like its just pouring out of me I've never experienced this in my life it has me all freaked out


----------



## tinky90

I really hope so for you also angelaa 2 years of trying I'm excited to hear the news ! sending lots of prayers ur way!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dinky we'll hopefully be testing around the same time FX for you xx

And Tinky I hope you feel better soon I hate heavy AF hopefully it cards down in the next day or so xx


----------



## dinky

I won't be testing anytime soon! My temp was low this morning do defo not ovulated yet! Will keep doing opks, hopefully they will be positive soon! When are you testing? Surprised you aren't now, I would be lol!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Well FX for you Dinky you get your O soon xx

Well I have to admit I did a hpts but not to see a line as DPO7 is far too early just to see that the cheapie sticks are stark white BFN so if I do start to get lines then they'll be real plus it satisfied my POAS addiction lol xx


----------



## dinky

Lol I normally start doing one test a day at 6dpo, then that changes to 2 or 3 a day at about 9dpo then if I think I can see squinters I could do 4 or 5 a day lol!! I try and hide them all from dp coz he would think I'm mental!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Haha that's crazy but I get you, I test once a day and that's it lol I'd go insane if I tested more than that. I'm actually going to see a psychic tomorrow with my friends I'm hoping she might tell me some good news lol I know it's crazy and I don't actually think I believe in it but I'll give anything a go xx


----------



## dinky

I've been to see a few psychics and most of them have been rubbish but I did see one who was really good! I love going to see them I find it so interesting! Let me know how you get on


----------



## dinky

Temp dropped this morning so defo not ovulated yet! Opks are still light so it won't be any time soon. Didn't ovulate until cd22 last cycle so still got about a week to go! Still got a bit of a cold left over by the flu but my fever has finally gone hence the temp drop. But also our boiler has been broken since last Friday so no heating or hot water and it's been absolutely freezing when waking in the morning to take my temp! It should hopefully be fixed today fingers crossed. How's everyone else today?


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh god Dinky it sounds like for you when it rains it pours you know what they say Goodluck follows a run of bad luck so here's hoping it's a BFP xx

AFM DPO8 did a hpts but BFN still no squinters yet but I'm not surprised lol xx here's hoping I get squinters soon xx I'm just getting ready now to go see the psychic it's an open circle but I'm hoping they have something to say to me xx I'll let you know how I get on xx


----------



## dinky

Well let's hope you start getting squinters soon! Always wanted to get a bfp that went from squinters to real bfps! Watching the progression must be so exciting! With all of mine I've just gotten straight bfps and haven't been testing too early so if I was to fall pregnant again I'd love to watch the progression. Yeah let me know what they say :)


----------



## tinky90

Hey ladies sorry had a rough last 2 days with this period... Luckily it slowed down finally I'm actually able to leave my house lol how are all of you ? I've always wanted to go to a psychic and see what they say I'm interest to know &#128522;


----------



## dinky

Awww I feel for you tinky I know how horrible heavy periods are!! Glad your feeling better now


----------



## tinky90

Thank you dinky ! I am feeling alot better think today's my last day and then I will be back to taking ovulation test here soon I forgot to order my bbt so I guess this month it'll be too late to test that way ! I know what I'm looking for this month also with mucus so I'm more excited ... I also want to go to store to get some prenatals as I heard they are great for conceiving. Hope all is well and you get your :bfp: here soon


----------



## AngelaALA

Tinky Goodluck with this cycle I really hope it's the one for you xx keep us posted

Dinky how are you feeling today xx

AFM DPO9 no symptoms at all my temps have dropped slightly too they're still high but not as Highest would like them to be, I know it's early days I won't get any proper signs till DPO12 as I was spotting by that day and got a big temp drop before AF came. Took another hpts and BFN still, I'll take another IC next two days and if no temp dip or spotting by DPO12 then I'll take a FRER xx

Also psychics weren't that good it was a group circle and homed in on certain people they honed in on my friend and said some stuff to her about rushing around and she needs to stop and take her time xx with me she was between me and another woman but then focused on me saying at the moment I'm very stressed and need a holiday lol don't we all lol but that's it really xx


----------



## dinky

Have you taken a test this morning ang? I haven't taken a opk yet but will do later. Shame about the psychic not tuning in on you!


----------



## dinky

Tons of ewcm and blazing bfp :)


----------



## AngelaALA

That's fantastic Dinky looks like you were right all along plenty of BDing Goodluck and FX hun exciting times ahead xx

Yeah took a test it was BFN my temps are slightly dropping too I'm not reading too much into it yet as I should know for sure by Sat if I'm still in the game or not by if I start spotting and my temps dramatically drop keep your FX for me xx I know this month if AF comes and I get BFN I'm going to be so devastated as it will be 3 months on Clomid and this month we have done absolutely everything right wen it comes to BDing xx


----------



## dinky

I know that feeling I did clomid for 12 months till I got my bfp with dd1! The doc just kept prescribing me them! Wasn't until I had my laproacopy done though that I was able to fall pregnant. It's a awful feeling waiting when you know your doing everything right hun. Thanks we will get bding tonight as oh has done his 4 night shifts so he's back home tonight!


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you and babydust all round xx

Well tonight I don't know why I decided to do another IC and I'm sure I seen a line it wasn't pink it was more like a shadow I didn't take a pic of it as it was so faint it wouldn't have shown up and was one of them that could have just been my mind playing tricks on me I don't know maybe it's mind seeing what I want it to see as I want to see a second line so badly it was strange though as I've never experienced that before xx


----------



## tinky90

Yay dinky glad you got your O I'm happy for you hope this time is the time for you you caught it perfect so have fun next few days !!! 
Angelaa OMG I hope it is a faint line and you get your bfp here in a few more days ! 
Good luck to both of you ! 
My period ended today so far on track for O in a week I'm going to start testing again in two days and be more aware of my mucus. Question since we're doing insemination do y'all think it would be best to inseminate the day before Lh surge than again the day after surge ... Or do it on surge and day after or 2 days after?


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Tinky Goodluck and FX for you, quick question how many tubes of semen do you have or have you got a personal donor on hand I'm only asking as if it's a personal donor I would ask if they could you know make there donations for 5 days straight as soon as you start getting EWCM till the day after O confirmed xx If you don't and got only two tubes then I would do it on the day you get your positive OPK and the day after. The egg is released 12-36 hrs after your LH surge so on them two days it should hopefully give you your best chances xx they say the best way is the day before Lh surge two days following the day of O and day after O, but to be honest I don't think it matters I think falling pregnant is all about luck really xx

AFM DPO11 took an IC it was BFN, I've not got long to wait to know for sure now though LH is 13 days long with AF due on DPO14 that's only three days away last month I was spotting by today DPO11 and I've got no spotting so far plus my CP still feels closed. I should really get a better understanding tomorrow wish me luck xx I may just take an IC tonight again as that's when I seen a faint line not with MU but with evening urine xx if temp stays high tomorrow and no spotting I'm going to do a FRER xx


----------



## dinky

Tinky I agree with ang on the insemination, it's best to do it as close to o as possible but sperm can live up to 5 days so I wouldn't worry too much.

How exciting ang! I've always had stronger lines when done with evening urine. I tend not to test with fmu


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I took another IC dinky and BFN I think the other days must have been an indent still hope yet not out till AF arrives expected Monday no spotting yet but have had a couple of cramps and a dull aiche in my lower back, also sense of smell has gone in to overdrive and constantly last couple of days getting a runny nose who knows we shall see not reading too much into symptoms as they can be misleading xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies! Figured I would pop in and say hi. I had my first ultrasound this past wednesday due to some spotting the week before. We saw the ges sac but not much else and the US tech put me at 5 weeks 2 days and due on the 5th. I originally thought I was due on the 5th so not much change! Going back in on the 14th to see if they can see the little peanut. Hope you all are doing well and hope to see some BFP!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey countrymomma so nice to hear from you so sorry to hear you spotted I know that can cause alot of anxiety and stress but amazing that it is now confirmed and you seen the pip next week you should be able to hear the heartbeat please let us know how you get on and also when you get your scan were you can see the baby please share it xx how are you feeling any morning sickness has your belly started bloating yet xx


----------



## CountryMomma

I will make sure to come back and update after my next scan and share a pic if they give me one! I don't have any morning sickness, yet.. I keep waiting for it to kick in. I am sooo bloated.. I feel like a cow lol I am super tired all the time but can't seem to sleep at night. Also my hips are already starting to give me fits so I think it is going to be a long 9 months!


----------



## AngelaALA

Still I bet you love it though I know I would I hope you have a smooth easy 9 months and the niggles go away soon xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes, I do still love it and love feeling certain things because it reminds me that I have a little one in there! This is my fourth so I know that my hips will probably hurt the whole time.. they have gotten worse with each subsequent pregnancy unfortunately. But hoping everything else goes smoothly!


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping hun FX for you xx and hope you have a blissful pregnancy xx my god four though you've got your hands full how many do you want xx


----------



## CountryMomma

This is our last for sure. Our DD was supposed to be our last but I convinced DH to try for one more. He wasn't exactly on board with it but I am hoping he warms up to the idea now that it is real!


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm sure he will hun and your new baby will be an amazing addition to your growing brood xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm DPO12 temp has took a big rise which last month by this time it had gone down, not spotting when I woke so hopefully I'll monitor that today and won't see any took a FRER and IC with FMU both BFN I thought I seen possible shadows where lines should be but again could be my mind playing tricks on me wanting to see something that's not actually there, I didn't take any pics because there was no point it wouldn't of shown anything if no spotting by tonight I might take another IC but we shall see part of me is still hopeful due to the big temp rise I think could this be the start of my triphasic pattern and due to no spotting yet but part of me feels like I should atleast be seeing an actual line by now on hpts I don't know I guess I've not got long now to wait AF will be here in two days xx


----------



## tinky90

Angelaa I have a personal donor so he's available whenever unfortunately my calender says I O on the 14th and he is going to be going on a trip starting the 15th so this month were trying faith off the calender and going to do it the 13th day before O in the morning and the night of O which is the 14th hopefully it'll be perfect timing and I get my surge on time so we don't miss out ! Btw I'm cheering for you I think you got it this month lots of babydust to you I've read your temp would definitely drop so that sounds like a great sign hopefully tomorrow or day after you will clearly see your BFP! 
Dinky I hope your also doing great and you had lots of fun baby dust to you also !!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Tinky FX for you too, it's great that you have a personal donor as well the fresher the better lol xx I hope you O 14th so you can time it perfectly and thanks for your support I'm just feeling a little gutted that I'm not seeing any lines yet so I feel really confused right now still BFN no spotting so far which is unusual for me and temp has gone right up rather than down if I'm not preggers then mother nature is playing a cruel trick on me xx


----------



## dinky

Morning ladies, glad to see your doing well country and the spotting stopped!! Can't wait to see your next scan pic if you get one :) 

It's good to see your temps have risen ang that is a good sign!!

My temp dropped this morning so I think o day will be today. We bd'd last night and the night before so I think we are in for a good chance!


----------



## AngelaALA

Yes but I don't I can't call it I thought today if I was I may have atleast a squinter but nothing it's strange as temp rise and no spotting but BFN I need just to keep my mind occupied and forget about it for now xx


----------



## tinky90

dinky I hope this it for you your catching your O on time and having fun in process ! 
Angelaa I know what you mean the waiting is the worst part I had my nephew for the whole spring break just so my mind wouldn't be too focused on the testing .... Now I have no idea what I'm going to do lol My wife cracks up because I've been doing alot of diy projects around the house which I never do but it has been a great stress reliever and passes time.Gardening surprisingly gets your mind off of it too I hate saying that because my mom is a gardener and I've never been interested in it until I started thinking of ways to pass time!


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey COUNTRYMOMMA and DINKY!!!! How have things been going ?! I'm still TTC here. Got my positive peak yesterday so lots of BDing. Sorry I disappeared for awhile. Sometimes being on here stressed me out and what not. But wanted to drop in to see how things are going


----------



## dinky

Yey dtrishas back!! Oh how I've missed you lol. We should be on the same track this cycle as I had pos opks yesterday and day before and believe I have ovulated today! Country also took a break from babyandbump, and when she came back she got her bfp!! I know how you feel about needing a break from this site, I've tried but failed I get too addicted to stuff lol!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys I think I'm out took another IC today BFN still I'm DPO13 so surely by now I should be showing something on them, no sign of AF either yet no spotting and temps still high but I'm not feeling hopeful anymore due to BFN AF is due tomorrow xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Okay guys I'm slightly freaking out I decided to use my FRER as even though BFN on IC my temps are still high and should have started to drop yesterday and I've no spotting at all which as far back as I can remember I have always spotted for a few days leading up to AF and AF is due tomorrow. Well I took the FRER and got a line it's extremely faint but it's there I'm sure of it, I stared at it for ages and I must have taken around 20 pics to try and get the best one that will hopefully show it, so guys what do you think xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I pulled the FRER apart to check for an indent but there is none the line is still there to see with the naked eye I've tried to take a pic of it but it doesn't seem to be picking up on my phone camera, I've uploaded it anyway for you guys to see to tell me if I am going insane or not

I've got no more FRER left and only 6 ICs I refuse to buy anymore as I've waisted so much money over the past 21/2 yrs on hpts. I've decided if no AF spotting or symptoms by tonight I'll take another IC and and no AF tomorrow then I'll do another IC but if by evening time no Af I'll go shop and buy a digi to take the next day DPO15 with FMU if no AF when I wake up, I'll be a day late by then so it will definitely tell me either way by then xx


----------



## dinky

Ang I'm sure I see something very faint! How exciting!!!!!! :) fingers crossed no spotting!

I'm 1dpo today I'm convinced I ovulated yesterday, my boobs started getting sore yesterday afternoon and are more tender today. They always get tender after o!


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you dinky looks like you timed BD well I hope this month is your month xx

Well I'm not classing today as a BFP yet not until I see a definite line and not a squinter, I've been getting a few cramps and backache but nothing to really suggest either way what is happening, I remember last time that I got a BFP I had no symptoms at all and think at that stage I was around 4 days late. I'm not trying to get my hopes up just yet as AF is just around the corner so anything could happen but I'm feeling a tad hopeful still, my POAS addiction is now going into overdrive I want to do another right now but I know it's pointless as I've only got IC and they where BFN this morning xx


----------



## dinky

Yeah you have to be careful with frer I've had a few deceiving lines off those, if it's a true bfp it will be darker tomorrow! I'm hoping this is it for you!!


----------



## AngelaALA

I know dinky I've heard horror stories about FRERS showing false positives so I'm not going to read too much into xx


----------



## dinky

Take another ic later :)


----------



## AngelaALA

I don't know what to think I think I'm out as I took a digi it came back not pregnant I'm DPO13 AF due tomorrow so it surely should have shown up something xx


----------



## dinky

A digi wouldn't be bfp yet, it's too early for that I'd wait for a nice line on a frer or ic before using one of those or until af is late by a couple of days. Have you done another ic?


----------



## AngelaALA

No not yet I'll do one tonight I need to hold for a bit before trying I'll let you know when I have well I've got one digi left so I'm not waisting that one I'll leave that like you said until AF is late by a few days xx


----------



## tinky90

Hey dinky glad u got your O hope you get your positive soon !!! :dust:
Angelaa I'm happy you see a faint line I hope this is it for you maybe tomorrow morning you will get your darker line and show your BFP ! And with your af due you should be able to get a good result here soon don't worry you're never out until it comes babydust to you also ! I can't wait to hear y'all result !!!
Yesterday I started Ovulation test.. my 2ND test for the day already showed a line not a full positive yet though... My cervix is high the day before yesterday was super low I'm super excited for this upcoming O


----------



## dinky

Sounds like your getting close tinky!


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> Yey dtrishas back!! Oh how I've missed you lol. We should be on the same track this cycle as I had pos opks yesterday and day before and believe I have ovulated today! Country also took a break from babyandbump, and when she came back she got her bfp!! I know how you feel about needing a break from this site, I've tried but failed I get too addicted to stuff lol!


I've missed you guys as well! Yeah it's my first month with OPK's so we BD the day of positive O and the next day. So I sure hope we get the egg. I'm feeling positive but don't want to get my hopes up obviously. 
OMG that's great news COUNTRYMOMMA. Omg I can't wait to see 2 pink lines again. This would be the perfect month because this is the month I would of had the baby. And also a XMAS baby !


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> Ang I'm sure I see something very faint! How exciting!!!!!! :) fingers crossed no spotting!
> 
> I'm 1dpo today I'm convinced I ovulated yesterday, my boobs started getting sore yesterday afternoon and are more tender today. They always get tender after o!

I'm pretty sure I did yesterday too. I had a pretty achy left side pelvic pain most of the day ! I'm glad we can be cycle buddies !


----------



## CountryMomma

Dtrisha said:


> dinky said:
> 
> 
> Yey dtrishas back!! Oh how I've missed you lol. We should be on the same track this cycle as I had pos opks yesterday and day before and believe I have ovulated today! Country also took a break from babyandbump, and when she came back she got her bfp!! I know how you feel about needing a break from this site, I've tried but failed I get too addicted to stuff lol!
> 
> 
> I've missed you guys as well! Yeah it's my first month with OPK's so we BD the day of positive O and the next day. So I sure hope we get the egg. I'm feeling positive but don't want to get my hopes up obviously.
> OMG that's great news COUNTRYMOMMA. Omg I can't wait to see 2 pink lines again. This would be the perfect month because this is the month I would of had the baby. And also a XMAS baby !Click to expand...

Thanks Dtrisha! I won't quite have a Xmas baby but I am due in December. :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Confused.com I feel so down today I'm DPO14 and still BFN on IC AF due today but no sign or symptoms of it coming and temps are still high, I've read the statistics and they say if your getting BFN on DPO14 your chances of a BFP are Low I just wish AF would come now xx


----------



## dinky

Awww so sorry ang :( I think clomid can also lengthen your lp, but I've heard of people getting late bfps specially if it's a late implanter!

Dtrisha my baby would of been due this month too, would of been due on the 7th so it is a tough month, I'm 2dpo today so we can be tww buddies!! What cd are you on? I'm cd22


----------



## AngelaALA

IDK if no AF in the next few days and still BFN on hpts I'll contact my Dr see if they will do a U/S and bloods I feel deflated right now like even when we do everything right it's still not good enough I'm definitely going to take a few months off this TTC roller-coaster it's just too much now xx


----------



## dinky

Don't give up ang :( good things come to those who wait! I know, it took me 7 years to get pregnant first time. One of those months you take a break could be the month you were supposed to fall pregnant! I know it's hard but if it's what you really want then stick at it and it will happen! Big hugs hun xx


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> Awww so sorry ang :( I think clomid can also lengthen your lp, but I've heard of people getting late bfps specially if it's a late implanter!
> 
> Dtrisha my baby would of been due this month too, would of been due on the 7th so it is a tough month, I'm 2dpo today so we can be tww buddies!! What cd are you on? I'm cd22

 Yeah that's how I feel that it's definitely a tough month but it would mean so much to have a BFP this month. I told hubby last night if we conceived this month it would be right around Xmas and he was mins of excited but at the same time he wasn't because he said he feels bad for kids that have a Xmas birthday because they get screwed. But I told him we would just celebrate early then. He said I would of course be excited if we got pregnant but I wouldn't make it a point to TRY for a Xmas baby. But either way I would be excited and make the best out of there birthday. 

But anyway I'm 2dpo today also! So just a waiting game. I feel like we may have gotten it but at the same time I don't. But I've had like a one sided back pain since yesterday. So who knows. I know I'll be symptom spotting for sure


----------



## Dtrisha

CountryMomma said:


> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinky said:
> 
> 
> Yey dtrishas back!! Oh how I've missed you lol. We should be on the same track this cycle as I had pos opks yesterday and day before and believe I have ovulated today! Country also took a break from babyandbump, and when she came back she got her bfp!! I know how you feel about needing a break from this site, I've tried but failed I get too addicted to stuff lol!
> 
> 
> I've missed you guys as well! Yeah it's my first month with OPK's so we BD the day of positive O and the next day. So I sure hope we get the egg. I'm feeling positive but don't want to get my hopes up obviously.
> OMG that's great news COUNTRYMOMMA. Omg I can't wait to see 2 pink lines again. This would be the perfect month because this is the month I would of had the baby. And also a XMAS baby !Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dtrisha! I won't quite have a Xmas baby but I am due in December. :)Click to expand...

Atleast you'll have your baby this year and right around Xmas. What a great gift. Oh I can't wait. 

Did you use OPK? Or just relax and do whatever


----------



## tinky90

Angelaa I'm sorry for the way your feeling I know the utter disappointment it definitely sucks not getting that bfp I've been praying for you and the other girls hoping you all get your bundle of joy when you finally do get that positive all this pain you feel now from trying will be worth it and I know you will get it so keep trying and keep your head up ! Did you see any faint lines today or did they seem to disappear??


----------



## dinky

Ohs birthday is in October, dd1 in November and dd2 in February so would be a very expensive time of year if we added another birthday lol! But it's OK :) if we don't catch this cycle then we are planning on leaving it a while, want to take the girls to disneyland florida and that is expensive! Wouldn't be going for a couple of years coz we need to save thousands to take them so we might end up waiting to have another baby for a couple of years. I'm 29 so I think we got a few years before my clock starts ticking!


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm out guys temps have took a nose dive and I'm getting really bad cramps as if AF is on its way it will definitely come today xx


----------



## dinky

Sorry ang :( don't give up though!


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm not going to but after 2 yrs and 5 months of TTC and three on Clomid and doing everything right I just feel like a total failure now, I feel hopeless like it will never happen and keep breaking in to tears. I'm going to take a few months off just to get my head space right again and I've also contacted my Dr asking to see if any other tests can be completed to see if there is any other underlying issue that is causing the unexplained infertility xx


----------



## dinky

So are you not starting your clomid again tomorrow? 

I'm 3dpo now and already itching to test! I know it's pointless though lol. My boobs aren't as sore as they normally are during the tww so that makes me think we didn't catch the egg. I have this theory that if my boobs stay really sore then that means the egg got fertilised and if they go less sore then it didn't! And if my boobs are really sore and af comes then it was failed implantation!


----------



## dinky

Ang how come ff took your crosshairs away for last cycle?


----------



## AngelaALA

I've no idea why maybe it's because I'm no longer using the VIP package and just using it for free so once the month is complete it looses the crosshairs they where there only a few minutes ago though only just disappeared


----------



## dinky

I've never used the vip package only the free one and my crosshairs stay on, strange!


----------



## AngelaALA

They're back on now which is weird maybe it was a glitch or something still strange xx


----------



## tinky90

Angelaa I'm so sorry this month wasn't yours ! I understand the pain you feel keep trying you are going to be blessed before you know it the frustration you feel from trying and waiting is going to get to you but try to keep your head high and hopes alive your timing is coming and all this effort you put into this will be a great achievement in the end I'll keep you in my prayers like always ! I would def go to the doctor and see what other options they have for you since you've been trying to so long with the clomid with no results 
Today I did first insemination this cycle my mucus is stretching inches not egg white yet though but super wet I've been checking my cervix and it is very high and hidden soft and open so we will continue until surge and try again if everything is on time my O should be in 2days ! Wish me luck and babydust to all


----------



## Dtrisha

4dpo today. Not much to record unfortunately. I feel like I keep getting signs that it's our month hit nothing body wise.


----------



## dinky

Same here dtrisha! My boobs aren't as sore as they normally are but that's it. Can't wait till 7dpo when I can start testing. When are you testing?


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> Same here dtrisha! My boobs aren't as sore as they normally are but that's it. Can't wait till 7dpo when I can start testing. When are you testing?

Yeah I went to the dentist yesterday and the last time I was there I found out 2 weeks later I was pregnant so I took that as a sign. Then we just had a death in the family :(. And I've always heard once someone passes that there is a another birth to follow so hoping that's a good sign as well but NOT that someone passed of course.
HA and for testing I'll probably test WAY early like always. I've been itching to today but that's way to early. I'm trying to hold out till Sunday when I'm 8dpo but will see. When I had my ectopic I was bloated and tired at 6dpo so I have a feeling if it comes to that day and none of them are present I probably didn't catch the egg. I'm trying to stay hopeful but it's so hard on the TWW.


----------



## dinky

Well I'll go ahead and admit that I tested today :blush: but only incase I ovulated earlier than I thought lol! I won't test again till 7dpo as a few people have had bfps that early and I have a few ics! So sorry to hear about the death in your family :( hope your OK! The last 2 times I have found out I was pregnant was the day we got back off holiday both times! Strange how things happen isn't it


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> Well I'll go ahead and admit that I tested today :blush: but only incase I ovulated earlier than I thought lol! I won't test again till 7dpo as a few people have had bfps that early and I have a few ics! So sorry to hear about the death in your family :( hope your OK! The last 2 times I have found out I was pregnant was the day we got back off holiday both times! Strange how things happen isn't it

It's so hard not to isn't it. Yeah I'm alright. It was someone on my husbands side so I felt bad for him. 

Yeah I'm really hoping it's our month. Our family's could use a pick me up as well. Something positive to hold onto.


----------



## dinky

5dpo nothing really to report today! Trying to keep myself busy to take my mind off testing but it's hard coz I'm in a real lazy mood today and just want to sit on the sofa!


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- that's me too. The only thing to report is feeling kind of bloated. Nothing serious. The time is ticking so slowly.


----------



## dinky

It is! So annoying how slow time seems to be going


----------



## tinky90

Hope all is well with everyone .... I've been super busy lately but been testing as best as I can on time but weird month for me it's been five days and I haven't gotten my surge I think it's delayed all my test have showed a faint line but no positive my cervix was high up and I had egg white cm we've been inseminating since my bodies saying any day I O I'm just confused because my cervix is medium high now and getting harder but I never got a surge so I'm going to continue testing and see if it's delayed otherwise I might have missed it on test hopefully we caught it if so


----------



## dinky

Yeah maybe you did miss it if you have short surges and only testing once a day! It's good that you have been inseminating so your covered if you did, just keep doing the opks incase you haven't o'd yet. What cd are you on now?


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> It is! So annoying how slow time seems to be going

I wouldn't mind if I was actually pregnant lol. If for some reason I am then I'll wait if not then hurry up AF lol. That's how I feel anyways


----------



## tinky90

I'm on CD14 I have a a 26 day cycle I've been testing twice a day so I'm not sure how I would miss it unless the times I wanted to sleep in on day off I would just use morning pee and retest again at night I only did that twice though and I've been testing since CD8 I'm still getting a faint test line it's not getting darker or lighter last cycle it was white the whole time up until 2 days before and two days after surge :wacko:


----------



## dinky

How is everyone today? 7dpo for me and so far bfn on the ics


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey dinky. All is well. BFN for me also. Still holding onto hope. I feel like this is the easier let of the week because now you either are or you're not. Hopefully BFP this coming week for us


----------



## dinky

8dpo now still bfn. Sorry for the tmi but I'm so constipated! Not been this bad in ages. I keep getting cramps if I do too much like this morning I took my girls to the park and played with them, pushed them on the swings for ages and then I got dull aches in my lower abdomen just like I did both times I've been pregnant! Just feel different this cycle, hoping to see that bfp soon! I'll test again this afternoon was planning on doing 2 tests a day but I've already done 2 lol so will be 3 today!


----------



## tinky90

Hope all is well again and y'all receive your bfp I never got my surge the test still has a faint line no darker or lighter ... I def missed it because I'm only 11 days away from period.... I haven't had any symptoms like last time probably because I never got a surge to verify I ovulated which makes me feel not pregnant but this month I have stayed wet down there sorry TMI it is now creamy white and thick in consistency I haven't checked my cervix since I read not too if there's a chance of pregnancy last month at this time I was drying up so I'm definitely going down a different route than last month which could be a good thing since last month didn't work


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry I've been MIA guys I needed a little time since my last AF, I'm not taking Clomid the next 2 months I need some time off going to focus on getting healthy and my finances in order not that there in a bad way but could be better plus nxt month Dh is away when I'm in my most fertile time so it would be a waisted cycle on clomid and we only have three months left on it when I take it before we have to go for ivf, I'm just waiting for the Dr to call me aswell see if there is a nxt step for us or other tests they can run xx

Tinky don't give up carry on just incase you do O FX for you, you may have had an annovulary cycle but it's nothing to be worried about as every woman has them from time to time xx keep us updated how you get on though hun xx

Dinky and dtrisha any news Goodluck and babydust I really hope you get a BFP I need to see some line porn xx


----------



## dinky

Hopefully the 2 months break will do you some good ang if that's what you want! 

10dpo and still bfn for me I think I'm out now


----------



## AngelaALA

Still early hun FX for you xx 

Yeah I need time off plus it makes no sense starting it again when DH goes away nxt month in my most fertile time so it will be a waisted month plus I'm getting healthy and running again my BMI means I'm borderline overweight so I need to loose weight xx I'm hoping getting myself healthy may do the trick we're still going to try but without Clomid xx


----------



## tinky90

Angelaa hope your feeling better and I'm glad you're still going to keep trying . . Yea this month has been weird to say the least I never got a true positive on ovulation test I'm out of them now after testing since the CD 8 I'm now on CD 19 my calender said I was going to ovulate CD 12 which would make me 7dpo I've had white cm up until last night I had yellow tinted snot like cm that had a brown tinge area to it anyone experience this around this many days past expected O?? I'm so confused I'm not buying anymore ovulation test until I see if Af shows on time this month than I'm going to start BBT if this month doesn't work


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Tinky I've never had that colour CM before it sounds strange I'd go get it checked out just incase you have a small infection it maybe nothing but it's best to be safe than sorry xx


----------



## dinky

11dpo for me and still bfn. Think I'm defo out now! Oh well af is due in 2 or 3 days just hope it doesn't take its time and isn't major heavy again!


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear Dinky I hope your not out I think whilst I'm having a break from Clomid I'm going to stop hpts unless my AF is late bot bought any either so I don't have the temptation xx I've also been exercising and eating healthy so I'm hoping that will help too xx


----------



## dinky

Sounds like your doing great ang! Keep up the good work! Hopefully a positive mind will lead to a positive test for you lol! I only have 2 ics left so I'll use them tomorrow. I had 30 tests a week ago :blush: hoping that temp dip I had 2 days ago was a implantation dip but I've been reading a bfp would have shown up by now with a ic being as sensitive as they are


----------



## dinky

12dpo for me now and af due tomorrow or Saturday. No tests left now I've done 2 ics today and 2 asda tests all bfn. So just waiting for af to arrive! Been having cramps all day that come and go so expecting a temp drop in the morning. Can't wait to put all this ttc stuff behind me for a while!


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that Dinky it is exhausting I think testing can also take its strain and stress too and financially be bad that's why I've not bought anymore ICS or any hpts I'm not going to either unless AF is late then I will test and until then I'm not going to worry about it, I think that is the best way now I'm still doing Opks so I can catch my surge and temping but Im not reading anything into them as my temps stayed high last month all the way up to day one of AF on the good side though doing temping and Opks I know my LH is 14 days long so I'll know wen AF is late and if it is then I'll start testing and getting excited till then I'm going to try and just focus on getting healthy and fit xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. I am going to be coming back over to this side, I lost my little bean last week at right around 7 weeks. :( Went to the dr on the 14th and found that growth had stopped at about 5 and a half weeks. Started to bleed on saturday evening and it was all over by sunday morning. I also lost my grandfather last wednesday so it has been a pretty horrible week. DH has been out of town for two weeks and will be returning tomorrow. Everything just seemed to happen at once. Not sure we are going to TTC anymore but we are going to take some time to think about it.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country- OMG I'm so sorry to hear about your losses that's terrible. Why are we put through such hard times we do not deserve it. Bunch of hugs to you !


----------



## dinky

Oh no country I'm so sorry :( was sure you would finally get that baby you wanted! I'm sorry to hear about your grandad too you head must be all over the place :( I'm really gutter for you!!

13dpo for me today and major temp drop this morning and horrible af cramps, backache and thigh ache but no bleeding yet.

Sorry again country :(


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear the news countrymomma my thoughts are with you and your family right now. Me and DH lost his gramps last month and it's awful but to have an MC on top of that aswell I hope you find the strength to carry on and you and Dh lean on eachother for support through this difficult time xx

Dinky so sorry your temps have dropped I know TTC is so hard and the journey is so long it can be heartbreaking when AF comes knocking xx


----------



## dinky

Just started bleeding so defo out now! Good luck for this cycle everyone!


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks for all your support dinky. I will still think lots about you !


----------



## dinky

Thanks for all your support too dtrisha! And country and all the other lovely ladies who have visited this thread over the last few months. I hope you all get your happy endings and don't forget to never give up hope! If you want something and you give it 110% then it will happen! I will keep checking in on you from time to time. Good luck and stay strong xxxxxxx


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear the dinky hugs to you right now too xx are you still going to keep trying or are you going to have a break xx


----------



## tinky90

Hey ladies sorry work is getting the best of me right now plus had in-laws over this weekend from out of town ! Countrymomma sorry for your loss I can't imagine the pain your going through keep your head up and your heart strong your going to get another bfp ! 
Hope next month is your month dinky sorry this cycle wasn't it I was thinking about you and prayed you had got your bfp since you were doing so good this month ! 
Angelaa hope all is well with you did decide to stop the clomid still? Babydust to you that this cycle you get it without it!!
I'm doing good the yellow mucus is still here it has no odor or do I feel a burn or itch I read alot of women get it before periods or before a bfp... I went to go wipe earlier and I had brown mucus like af spotting I'm still 5 days from period !!! I looked it up and it resembles implantation bleeding pictures im hoping I just missed my surge on test and I still ovulated and this is my bfp I'm not testing until af is due! I wanted to show my wife but she got so disappointed last month she doesn't want to get her hopes up again so glad I have y'all to talk too not much cramping this cycle for me compared to the last one that drove me insane with all false symptoms


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Tinky I really hope you did catch your surge and you get your BFP FX for you xx

AFM yes I'm taking a two month break from Clomid as next month DH is away during my fertile time so it will be a waisted month and I've only got three months left before we have to go down the IVF route so I'm focusing these next two months on getting healthy and fit and loosing weight and if I'm honest I've lost 3 pound already started running again and now off Clomid I don't feel as much pressure TTC my skins cleared up and emotions have calmed down, I'm secretly hoping I fall pregnant without Clomid but I doubt that will happen. Dr is still going to do follicle tracking on Thursday and will sit down with me and discuss my questions xx


----------



## tinky90

Ty I hope so too !!!
I'm glad your doing better focusing on yourself and getting yourself healthy I hope it works for you you never know it could be just what you needed I've heard alot of success stories about women just needing to get healthy and exercise alittle more !!! Keep us updated and let us know how your testing goes sorry hubby is away this cycle !


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm confused FF has said I Od on Friday my temps are rising but I haven't had a +OPK they have all showed two lines but none that are darker than the test line I guess I'll find out for sure on Thurs but I'm not too fussed this month to be fare we haven't really been BD either but if FF is right then we did BD on O day xx 

If it turns out that I have Od then all I can think of is that I missed O due to being on lates so I would test in morning around 9 then couldn't test again till around 11.30 at night so I may have actually missed my surge we shall see though xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, thank you so much for all the kids words.. it was a very very rough week last week. I am back home and back to school, just trying to stay busy to keep my mind off of things.. I still forget sometimes that I lost the little one.. but then I go to the bathroom and see that I am still bleeding.. DH is trying to act like it never happened.. hasn't even mentioned it since it happened. I guess that is just his way of coping. He has been doing a lot of work outside and working late at his job.. I have had the kids to keep me occupied which is nice. Sometimes when my DD crawls on my tummy I still flinch and move her to protect my tummy, but then realize there is no reason for it. DH and I have talked a lot and thought a lot and we have decided that we are not going to try again. I am making an appointment with an OB this week to talk about getting my tubes tied. We have just kind of taken it as a sign from God that our three are enough and we weren't meant to have any more. And we are ok with that.. we cannot go through the heartache again.. I hope everything goes well with you ladies on your journey and you all end up with beautiful bundles of joy in your arms soon!


----------



## AngelaALA

I wish you all Thebes countrymomma you have your three beautiful children and DH who are all happy and healthy and that's all that matters Goodluck for the future hun xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I knew FF was wrong tests have been getting darker and darker all day and it's just turned positive got a smiley face an a digi I only do digis wen the cheapies go dark just to confirm so I should O tomorrow or on scan day but we shall see so maybe without Clomid I may still be in with a slight chance xx


----------



## dinky

Just checking in with you ladies! That's great news ang that you may ovulate on your own!! Good luck :) 

Country I'm still gutted for you been thinking of you everyday sorry you have decided not to try anymore but if that's what you want! I'm sure god doesn't want you to not have no more babies, maybe it was just too good for earth and was needed with the angels!

I'm still on my period, should be done soon it's been a weird one. Light then heavy then light again! But we are still taking a break, hopefully we will be going to florida in September so will probably start trying again when we get back. I'm not temping no more or using opks but I'll still be paying attention to my body to make sure I'm still ovulating!


----------



## dinky

Any news tinky?


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky maybe it will be a good break for you without all the stress. Florida sounds so good right now. I think we're planning to go to Indianapolis for our one year anniversary and staying at sybaris there rooms are awesome. I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## tinky90

I'm sorry to hear that country momma ! I wish u the best and prayers are with you. 
Angelaa OMG so happy u ovulated on ur own maybe that is exactly what ur body needed that is so amazing after all this time ... Babydust to you hoping a bfp this month without clomid!
Dinky sorry ur having such a bad period babydust to u this month trying and hoping u get ur bfp!!
I stopped the spotting yesterday had one drop per day of brown mucus. period is suppose to be here tomorrow I got a negative on a dollar store test 2 days ago I was still spotting then (IDK if that makes a difference if it's implantation) not testing until Friday with a frer so I will be 2 days late when retesting I've been constipated and sick but pretty sure that's due to the new job stressing me out I fell in my shower yesterday and had to get stitches in ankle and finger with ttc I'm scared to take any pain meds since aspirin had my stomach on fire !


----------



## tinky90

Oh no dinky i read that wrong are u not ttc this month??? That break sounds amazing especially since im in illinois with all this changing weather !


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear Tinky hope you heal quick and FX you get your sticky egg you can take paracetamol that's safe to take whilst pregnant xx

Dinky I hope you get your BFP whilst taking the break I've heard that happen keep us posted if you do xx

Dtrisha how are you getting on xx 

Well today I went for follicle tracking they're not doing it next month with me not taking Clomid but it showed two dominant follicles one at 16mm on left side and one at 17mm on right side so I reckon I Od yesterday due to my temp rise today xx I discussed my fertility with her she basically said there is nothing wrong they can't find anything wrong with me or DH that's why it's unexplained infertility she said that she said that humans are bad at reproducing each cycle the average person only has,a 30% chance of conceiving so 70% it doesn't happen, we have only done three months on Clomid so are chances of conceiving are still good she did say though that there could be a chance that for some reason my egg and his sperm aren't balanced so they can't find eachother therefore don't meet but that is never found out until IVF treatment as they can't tell if that might be the case till then so we just got to keep going and hopefully it will happen xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Angela - I'm sorry what do you mean by how am I getting on?


----------



## AngelaALA

I mean last time on here you were in your TWW did AF get you are you trying this month still xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh sorry about that. Yeah the witch got me unfortunately :(. I'm trying to de stress from TTC so we're just BDing often and not using OPK this month. One less thing to think about.


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear it Dtrisha well hope the chilling out works for you and you get caught out with a BFP xx


----------



## tinky90

Oh wow angelaa I'm sorry they don't have an answer for you just yet hope this month you get your bfp without the clomid ! I'm glad you O on your own that's an excellent start!
I'm 3 days late for period I took a test the day I was due at night couldn't resist and not even the slightest line I wasn't expecting much this month since I never got a true positive on O test I'm waiting it out Alittle longer to take my other test because after that im going to the doctor and getting a check up ! 
Hope everyone is well !


----------



## Dtrisha

Angela- thank you. We will see what happens. Just trying to enjoy each other now.


----------



## Dtrisha

How's your TWW going ?


----------



## AngelaALA

It's OK I'm only DPO4 was out last night celebrating my birthday or as I like to put it commiserating getting older but I'm suffering today think I'm coming down with a bug as my stomach has been so off over past three days with heartburn and indigestion xx I'm not going to test before 12th May if AF doesn't show she's due on 11th so if no AF by 12th then I'll be late xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Awh well I hope you feel better ! Yeah idk when I'll test yet since I'm not tracking


----------



## AngelaALA

Well Goodluck anyway Dtrisha I'd say 30 days since last AF if not shown by then I would test xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh yea. Or if I get crazy symptoms.


----------



## dinky

Hey ladies just checking in. Dtrisha glad to see your still taking the relaxed approach! The best way to be, I'm doing the same and i lose track of the days and can't even remember what cd I am I love it lol and it flies by! 
Angela I'm happy to see you have ovulated on your own so early that's great news :) hopefully you caught that egg!!
Tinky any news yet? Did af arrive? Have you tested again?

Well I'm on cd12 and I think I'm ovulating today, didn't think I would ovulate so early with how late I've ovulated the last 2 cycles. But I've had ovulation pains the past few days but today they are worse and also my boobs have started hurting like they do around o so I took a opk (the first one this cycle) and it was positive! Wasn't planning on doing any but it's hard to miss this signs I'm having. We dtd twice last night for the first time in weeks and the first time the condom split :blush: only a tiny bit of semen came out so I'm positive I still won't be in with a chance this month but I'll probably be going crazy when af is due!


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol well you never know hun it could happen it could bea sign xx 

AFM DPO6 no real news if I'm honest had a tummy bug I think last few days which seems to have eased off now gave me really bad indigestion, heartburn and well sorry for TMI but the number twos aswell everyone was like ooohhh are you pregnant which I was like even if I was it's far too soon to be getting any of them types of symptoms since it wouldn't have even imbedded yet xx it does frustrate me slightly that because everyone knows I'm TTC every slight illness or ailment there ooohhh you could be pregnant winds me up a little but hey ho my own fault really for being so open and honest about it all to my family and friends xx. I guess the great thing about this month is that due to me telling them I'm having time off they have calmed down alot which is good as I also in turn feel more relaxed about it all I'm actually thinking about putting off Clomid till August as a March/April/May baby would be a nightmare in our family but we will still try and do temping OPKS and timed BD and see how we go xx I'm hoping over these next few months to loose 2 stone and keep up with my healthy lifestyle and exercise so hopefully that will help us out too xx AF is due 12th and I won't be taking any tests before hand I've told DH as he said last night how soon can you test so I told him I won't be if AF hasn't arrived by 13th and no AF when I wake up on 14th then I will take the test xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- so you guys put a stop to trying then? Yeah sometimes the littlest bit could do it. You just never know. I'm getting the urge to pee on a OPK though. So I'm not sure if I want to. Ugh the temptation since I have them is torture lol.


----------



## dinky

Yeah we put a stop to trying for the next few months. We want to go to florida and I don't really want to go pregnant, I want to be able to take the girls on all the rides at Disney land and take them on all the water slides at the water parks! Can't do that if I'm pregnant. We are going to go at the end of august I think so will try again when we come back. My ovaries are really sore today and I have slight cramps so I'll ovulate either today or tomorrow not sure which one. When I got pregnant last time we were using the pullout method and I was never aware of any semen that had 'escaped' so that was a massive shock so you never know! But I strongly doubt it I'm sure the spermicide in the condom would of killed the little bit that came out. Dp said there was a lot still left in it so maybe a drop came out but I'm not lucky enough to get pregnant from that.

You should do a opk if you feel like your time is coming! Put your mind at rest


----------



## Dtrisha

I did right when I woke up and nothing close. But I usually don't get a surge till the afternoon. 

I'm so jealous of you going to Disney!! I was there when I was a kid but I don't remember much. I tried to get my hubby to take me for our honeymoon or just in general and he said no not till we have kids.


----------



## dinky

We won't be going for ages now :( the money we were expecting to get didn't come in so will have to go the old fashioned way now and save lol! So no baby making for quite a while yet :( but we are in for the slightest chance thus month. Done another opk today and still positive! Still having sharp o pains, feels like my right ovary is going to burst! Have you done any opks today?


----------



## Dtrisha

No. Trying not to. I'm at work till 5 then I have a busy night so I probably won't. I'm trying not to and just stay relaxed


----------



## AngelaALA

Good luck Dtrisha I hope the relaxing helps xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah me too. I started feeling wet down there today. So in thinking I'm in one of my fertile days I touched down there and had white CM. sorry if that's TMI for anyone. So going to BD today for sure even though I had already planned too. I really hope it helps. And not knowing what DPO helps too so I don't have to stress about the wait


----------



## dinky

So I'm 1dpo today, wish I didn't know that! Would make the tww so much easier! We're not even trying and I know where I am lol its torture! I know there's more or less no chance but can't help feeling nervous. My boobs are really really sore today and the o pains have completely gone. I've broke out in spots! Yesterday I was in agony with o pains and backache it was horrible!


----------



## AngelaALA

Well Dtrisha and Dinky you never know the chilling out may just do it for you guys are you both putting off testing unless AF is late, I'm going to be honest I feel much better this cycle not stressing about it all I have no urge to test either and AF is only 6 days away now if she shows she shows if not then great but no pressure I did still use opks and temp but not on fertility drugs so I guess that's why I don't feel pressured if I'm honest xx plus I'm focusing on loosing weight I want to loose 24 pound so I've been healthy eating and exercising and I'm already feeling the benefits went running other day and I've shaved a minute off my time and going running again today I'm hoping that maybe getting fit will hopefully help with TTC but I guess even if it doesn't it will still help me ha e more energy and feel more confident xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Angela- yeah I hope so. If not we just keep trying. My birthday is next month it would be nice to have that as a gift. Honestly if I was I wouldn't want anything from anyone. Just to know I have a healthy baby.


----------



## tinky90

...... Hey everyone I've been so busy at work and home....I get tired and just don't want to get back on my phone after being away from the wife! 
So I'm 7 days late haven't took a test in 5 days which was negative haven't took another just so I don't get discouraged or have to make a doctors appointment to see what's up with my body! if I'm not we're waiting until next month since calender says I'm in fertile stage now and I wanted to start bbt we might test in morning if we go out and pick up a test.
How's everyone been ?????
hoping babydust to all!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Tiny I would go Dr just to rule anything out and also get bloods done TTC can be difficult without any complications so I would go just to make sure everything is fine hun FX for you hun that you get your BFP xx


----------



## dinky

Tinky I don't know how you haven't managed to test yet!! You must have super willpower lol! I defo think you should take a test tomorrow, if your pregnant it will be positive now. If it's negative don't worry, maybe you had a annov cycle which is normal 1 to 2 times a year for women. Just wait for af and keep track over the next few cycles. If they are really irregular then go and see a doctor. Sometimes women can ovulate later in the cycle than they normally do due to stress or lifestyle changes. My ovulation date varies, I either o around cd13-14 and other times its between cd18-20! It's strange the way our body's work you just have to pay close attention while ttc. Best thing to do is use the opks the best as you can so you don't miss your surge so when you catch it you know when to expect af and then your not in limbo all the time. Good luck with testing :) can't wait to hear your result


----------



## tinky90

so we didn't go out last yesterday until super late by that time I didn't want to go in a grocery store so I will definitely get one tonight ! I think youre right angelaa the reason why is before we started trying I had spotting the same a few cycles but I always counted it as a cycle since I didn't want to have a full on period and didn't care if it was missed ! Dinky it's really easy after I get that first negative plus this month I didn't have much hope since I never got my surge on a opk in my head I'm like I could be pregnant but then I think about testing and I'm like you probably aren't because you've had cycles like this a while ago !


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you tinky I really do hope you get your happy ending xx I hope you do get you BFP but if you don't will you go Dr's it maybe something very simple or nothing at all wrong but if your cycle are irregular then it is best to just get them checked hun xx FX for you xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Angela how is it going ? When will you test ? :)


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm good thanks Dtrisha how are you doing any symptoms 

AFM I'm DPO11 everything's okay no symptoms and I don't think I am pregnant but hey you never know. I'm not going to test till I'm late AF due on Thurs 12th if by 14th she isn't here and my Temps are still up then I will test with FMU and my one and only digi test I've got but only then I've been determined this month that I was going to relax about it all and it's working so far I think until my sister in law yesterday at my grans 90th birthday announced she was 7 months pregnant I'm so happy for them as since having there first 4 years ago she had a lot of complications and they've been trying since then so I am made up for them but I also feel guilty as a part of me feels upset and jealous as I wish it was me not her xx


----------



## Dtrisha

No symptoms here. I'm thinking I just O'd recently if i did. I don't have O pains on my ride side only my left so I have no idea if I did or not. We BD'd every other day or every 3rd. I don't think we caught it honestly. We pretty much relaxed but it kind of stinks not knowing if you O'd or not. 

But good luck to you :) I know you'll keep us updated for sure. 

I was so sad yesterday. I went grocery shopping for food and this guy told me happy Mother's Day (I'm not sure why) and I wanted to bust out in tears because I should have a 1 week old baby already 
:(. I just want it to h our turn. It's frustrating


----------



## dinky

Tinky have you tested yet?? Dying to know what's happening with you!!

Angela your another strong willed woman I'd of took at least 20 tests by 11dpo lol! I won't do this time coz I've got next to no chance plus I haven't got any ics and I'm not planning on buying any!

Dtrisha glad to hear you think you may have ovulated. It does stink not knowing if you have or not, puts you in limbo! But hopefully that approach will help you!

I'm 4dpo now, boobs are still really tender and they feel huge. Had a ibs attack this morning which wasn't fun at all and I'm covered in spots! I hate hormones :grr:


----------



## AngelaALA

Dtrisha my heart goes out to you I know how you feel I had an MC August last year I would have been due around about now xx you may have caught it FX for you I really hope you get your BFP soon xx

Dinky FX for you I hope this month is your month keep us posted how things go xx

LOL to be honest if I had some ICS in I probably would of took some but I refuse to buy any as I was getting a little obsessive I've only got one digi and I refuse to waist it plus not long now only 4 more days till I know for sure xx

Tinky any news xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks Angela. Yeah I'm supposed to have a week old baby right now. I started crying this morning because it stinks to stay happy Mother's Day to everyone but you don't get anything in return. :( just hoping it happens soon I really need a pick me up.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I really hope it happens hun for you soon and you get your BFP FX for you xx

AFM DPO12 today and my Temps have dropped slightly so I am thinking that that's a sign of possible AF showing its face in a few days we shall see though xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I've started spotting so I know I'm out xx


----------



## dinky

Sorry to hear you've started spotting ang, hope it doesn't turn into full flow and your still in with a chance! I bled lightly for 2 weeks with my first!

5dpo for me now, still got a dodgy tummy and sore boobs. Not really got any other symptoms tho. Ohh I've also caught a cold and feel rubbish with a blocked/runny nose, sore throat and a cough. I swear I get a cold every single tww!


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky I'm sorry to hear that :(. Maybe they're all good signs, never know! :)


----------



## tinky90

Okay ladies update I went to the dollar store just so I could test real quick in the morning I used it and waited Probably 1min before I was like whatever it would have showed already I went back to bed and woke up an HR later having to pee when I looked there was a clear positive ...
But now I have no idea if it's real because I can see the test drying up! The positive line is pink and clearly there 
Sooooo when wife gets home we are going to store to get a frer and retest I'm trying not to get my hopes up because it's way over the time but the line is very strong !


----------



## dinky

Wow tinky! :D any chance you could upload a pic? Can't you get a test on your own and save it till she gets back then do it ASAP? Sorry just dying to know the result lol!!!


----------



## tinky90

Here's the test !!! I know dinky I'm so nervous to know myself !!! She gets home in less than 3 hours I'm trying to hold my pee in but I've already gone 3 times... I'm still trying to be level headed and think negative until I see the test turn positive within time frame I wish I Wouldof waited until the time said instead of giving up and going to bed
 



Attached Files:







Snapchat-8655216448151939844.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dinky

I can definitely see the line and it is definitely pink!!! But I can see where the dye has run and got stuck behind it, I had this happen to me once but the line wasn't as definate as the one you have there. I wasn't pregnant but that line looks solid and very dark so I think you have a bfp there :D please post a pic of your next test I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## tinky90

Here's a pic I just took I guess it's still drying OMG
 



Attached Files:







Snapchat-2219359826092385395.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## tinky90

oh dinky I hope so !!! I'ma going to retest again and see what happens I hope I am that would be amazing


----------



## dinky

I can't wait!!! How long till she's home now? Lol


----------



## dinky

Ps I think there's too much pee on that test that's why the dye has run like that


----------



## tinky90

I got the first response test ! I went to pee and it's way too diluted to even test ! So I'm going to redo in the morning since I haven't drunk anything all day and I'm dehydrated lol ! How's is everyone else doing???


----------



## dinky

Omg have you tested yet??? Sooo impatient over here I feel like it's me testing lol!!!


----------



## dinky

Oh and what cd are you on? I'm 6dpo and still have a dodgy tummy :( don't know why it's lasting so long! I caved and ordered some ics yesterday. Should be here by Thursday so think I'll do a test at 10dpo


----------



## Dtrisha

I hope you feel better soon dinky! 

Tinky good luck with your pregnancy


----------



## Dtrisha

So I was pretty sure I already ovulated. Then had a good amount of CM this afternoon with a little EWCM. So I took a OPK and this is what it revealed.


----------



## Dtrisha

So either I am just about to O or just got done Oing. I guess BDing tonight. I hope since its cd20 I'll still have a long enough LP.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dinky

Sounds like your gearing up to o dtrisha with the ewcm! Sometimes you can keep getting it until you actually ovulate. When I ovulate late I get it coming and going till its happened. Get as much bd in as possible :) don't worry about your lp it doesn't tend to change much from what is normal for you, it can vary by a day or 2. Af normally starts for me around 13dpo so I might get my period on 12 or 14dpo but never on 11 or 15dpo If that makes sense?


----------



## Dtrisha

Totally understand. Thanks. BDing tonight for sure


----------



## AngelaALA

Dtrisha that great news looks like your gearing up to O get BDing your LP shouldn't change it should remain the same so your TWW may begin soon xx

Any news Tinky xx

AFM DPO13 tiniest bit of spotting again AF due on Thurs 12th she is defo going to show her face I know she is but if by some miracle she doesn't by FRI then I'll do a test on Sat using FMU xx


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm glad I caught it today. Because I really thought I would of already O'd because I probably wouldn't of BD'd for a bit. FX'd


----------



## tinky90

Hey ladies I'm sorry I've been so depressed today I took the frer and it came back negative IDK what's wrong with me I'm wondering if it's a chemical since I've had pretty bad cramps today I'm scheduling a dr appointment so they can do a blood test to be safe thanks everyone for your interest and support ! I got my hopes up with that bfp and now not even a faint line I only held my pee for 5 hours I wouldn't think that would be diluted


----------



## dinky

Awww sorry tinky maybe it was a faulty test? I've had it happen to me before and it sucks, like the dye runs and gets stuck on the test line, why can't it get stuck somewhere else?? Yeah tell your Dr and take the pos test with you and see what they think


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear that tinky we don't have Wondfos tests in England but I've heard a few horror stories with them and people saying to never look at them after the time limit as they can give false positives xx FX at the Dr's hun let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Tinky- sorry to hear that :(. 

I took a OPK this morning and a little darker and my CB was flashing smiley. Hoping it goes positive tonight or in the AM tomorrow.


----------



## Dtrisha

Almost there :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dinky

Great news dtrisha!! I rekon that will be pos by tomorrow!! I seem to ovulate the day after my first positive opk so you've got plenty of warning so get bding as much as possible!

7dpo for me now. My hpts arrived this morning so I had no choice but to do one :blush: bfn of course, I'm not even expecting it to go bfp as we have hardly any chance but still I can't help myself lol!!


----------



## Dtrisha

I know I want to again tonight and tomorrow but if we do it more than two nights then I'll have to tell DH about the OPK's and I would rather not because I know how he gets when I tell him. Sometimes he had performance problems. But if I don't tell him he won't have problems. And it's not Normal for us to BD more than two days in a row


----------



## Dtrisha

So pretty positive if you ask me ? Solid smiley.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dinky

Yes I'd say they were positive! Do another opk today as I'd say it would be even darker, but if it's not I'd still say you caught your surge :)


----------



## dinky

Did a ic and it was bfn. Wish I hadn't of gotten them so early I knew I'd be tempted to keep testing lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Dinky and Dtrisha FX you get your BFP

Tinky how are you feeling you been the doctors xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Angela- thank you. Going to try to keep occupied now lil


----------



## dinky

9dpo. I've done 4 tests today because I seen lines on the first 2! However I think they are faulty because the line is too thin on the first one (bottom) and the dye has run on the 2nd one I did. The top 2 have nothing on them and the top one is the last one I did


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel like I see something on the bottom ?


----------



## dinky

Yeah that was the one I did with fmu. There was a define and pink line on that one! But even the test line is thinner than it should be so I think it's a dodgy test


----------



## dinky

Latest test, nothing on it


----------



## Dtrisha

Dang that stinks!!! 

I'm trying not to count and just stay busy. Trying to focus on other things. But I don't know how long it'll last


----------



## dinky

I know it's so frustrating!! Kept happening to me last cycle as well I wish I could keep from testing but I can't even tho I know there's no chance lol I'm no good am I? It's so hard not to keep track when you know when you have ovulated! Keep telling myself I'm only on cd22 and got a bfp on cd27 last time but I didn't test before then and we went trying so had no idea what dpo I was. With dd2 I tested positive at 10dpo but didn't test before so don't know if I'd of got a positive earlier


----------



## Dtrisha

You never know! Those spermies could of made it :). Keep us updated. I will do the same


----------



## AngelaALA

Dinky it's probably still far too early to tell FX you start seeing lines soon xx


----------



## dinky

Thanks ang but it's 10dpo for me now and still bfns, af due in 3 or 4 days so I think I'm out now. Will keep testing though! How is everyone?


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm doing alright. Just got up and getting ready to go hang out with some girlfriends in a bit. Trying to keep busy :). 
Dinky do out have any symptoms ? 
Angela good luck this cycle!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys I'm okay AF well and truly here but I'm staying positive and keeping with the healthy kick exercising healthy eating give up all alcohol and caffeine and completely nicotine free now I have been on gum and patches for a long long time years so I finally said enough is enough and gone cold turkey I need to do everything I can now to give myself the best possible chance of conceiving xx

Tinky are you okay hun xx


----------



## dinky

Ang so glad to hear you are going to give yourself the best chance possible! It will also be great for your future child that it's mother is so healthy :) are you taking any vitamins? 

Dtrisha the only symptoms I have are sore boobs and major tiredness but that's probably due to the kids waking me up early every morning!!

Done a few hpts today and they are all bfn so thinking I'm definitely out now


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear dinky but like they say your not out till AF comes still FX for you xx

No I'm not taking any vitamins as I know an overload of some vitamins like A can be harmful to TTC and pregnancy but I'm eating a lot of protein, calcium, fruit and veg so I'm sure I'm getting all my vitamins through this xx


----------



## tinky90

Trisha babydust to you I hope you get your positive soon.
Dinky your never out until your period comes ! Stay positive &#128522; I hope you see a bfp ! 
Angela I'm so happy for you that's an amazing step and achievement great job , I hear that's great with ttc.
I've been gone so out of whack lately after the Last bfn I just didn't feel right set up doctor appointment and waiting to go in today at work I noticed a spot of blood it was a quarter size with a clots and mucus bright red and dark in others af is here and I just can't help but think if I Wouldof tested sooner would I have seen a bfp earlier if this was chemical or not to see a bfp than negatives and now my period and cramping it sucks and definitely has brought me down this week I hope one of you or all get bfp that would be great news


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that tinky here's hoping you get more answers at your doctors appt hun keep us posted on how it goes xx


----------



## dinky

Yeah it can be harmful but you can buy special ttc ones that should be OK. I don't take any apart from iron because they give me headache and make me feel sick


----------



## dinky

11dpo. This is my test from this morning, there's 's line on it but it's faint and think so I'm thinking another evap! These tests are shocking!!


----------



## AngelaALA

The only supplement I've been having is folic acid but I do have pregnecare supplement I might start taking that again xx 

AFM I've had the weirdest AF ever my Temps are still slightly high above coverline and my AF has been so light for three days had the tiniest bit a spotting then after that very light next day a little heavier then day after very light by night time almost stopped and today nothing I've never had AF that only lasts three days before its weird if this happens again I'm going Dr's and going to ask them to check my hormone levels progesterone as if I have a deficiency that will stop me from getting pregnant as without the right levels of progesterone my womb lining won't get thick enough for a fertilised egg to imbed hence the very light AF xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I think I see a faint line dinky but no colour in it FX they do get darker xx


----------



## dinky

So I've done 2 more tests. The first pic is the first and 2nd one I did. The 2nd pic is the one I have just done. There are still faint lines on them! Bad batch or start of bfp?? What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-15-10-42-45.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 11









Screenshot_2016-05-15-11-52-11.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry Dinky I don't see anything what DPO are you now xx


----------



## dinky

I'm 11dpo now x


----------



## dinky

Done a couple more and they must of been dodgy tests coz there's no more line! Still bfn


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky- I'm sorry I don't see anything You still have a few more days!


----------



## dinky

I can see the lines quite clearly in the photos, maybe not so much on the left hand one of the 2 tests together but I can see them on the other 2 test but maybe it's coz I'm on my phone or I just have major eye line lol!!


----------



## dinky

Got another faint line again this morning. Don't know why they all have crap evaps on I have read a lot about it lately on here!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-16-07-42-34.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AngelaALA

I think I see something very faint like a shadow but there's no colour on it hun xx


----------



## dinky

Yeah I know there isn't. Stupid evaps :( might get a different brand of test later. Done another ic since and nothing on it


----------



## Dtrisha

I would do a different brand. I swear I see pink


----------



## dinky

Af is due today, still getting bfns and now I'm having major af cramps so she's definitely on her way and will be here soon!


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that Dinky xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Dtrisha have you tested yet has AF turned up xx


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm only like 5dpo today so no. Probably this weekend.


----------



## dinky

Af turned up for me this morning! Good luck for next cycle ladies


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry AF got you DINKY FX for next month

Dtrisha here's hoping you catch that sticky egg xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks. I hope so :). I had diahrrea today and that's what happened last time but that was ectopic so that makes me nervous.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dtrisha stay positive and keep hopefull FX for you hun xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks. We will see. REALLY hope this is it! 

Dinky sorry AF turned up


----------



## Dtrisha

Woke up today at 7dpo and feel bloated. Hopefully that's something fingers crossed. How's everyone ?!


----------



## AngelaALA

Good thanks tired as on days in work but no news really Tinky how are you hun xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Because I have line eye lol 7dpo. 5min mark
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dtrisha

20 min later after my shower
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AngelaALA

Really sorry hun I don't see anything xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I just couldn't wait lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol I think it's far too soon hun to know anything yet xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, been a long time, hope everyone is doing well. I just had a question for those of you who have had a MC. It has been almost exactly 6 weeks since my MC. I was rummaging through my cupboard tonight and I saw I had an unused HPT so I thought what the hell and took it fully expecting it to be negative by now. Well unexpectedly it came up positive and rather quickly and it is a very obvious positive, not a squinter at all. Looks like mine did at around 13DPO with my MC. Is it possible this is still HCG left over or could it be a new pregnancy? I am going to call my dr in the morning just to make sure everything is ok but I was wondering if any of the ladies could shed some light on the situation of how long a test will stay obviously positive after a MC.. not sure whether to be scared or excited again!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0288.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0289.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey country when was your last period and since MC have you and DH BD it could be possible that your pregnant again as soon as MC is over your HCG don't take long to return to nothing so defo go Dr's FX for you hun xx


----------



## CountryMomma

I haven't had an actual period since I had the MC, I bled for like 3 and a half weeks afterwards so I don't know if maybe AF got just mixed in with the bleeding from the MC or not. Me and DH have BD since the MC but he has been pulling out. He hasn't finished in me since the MC because we decided we weren't going to try again. We did have one woopsie where he didn't quite get out fast enough but that was just last week. This is the only test I have taken since the MC so I don't know if it is getting lighter or not.. it just seems aweful dark for 6 weeks after.. hopefully I can see my dr tomorrow.


----------



## AngelaALA

You would think 6 wks after hpts would be negative and you would of had another AF by now I don't want to get your hopes up but they say you can be more fertile after an MC defo go get some more hpts and do some more and go Dr's FX for you xx


----------



## dinky

Hello stranger :) mine took about 6 weeks to go back to negative. It was a pain in the bum! I brought loads of cheapies and kept testing everyday, my oh thought I was mental but I needed to know. I watched the lines get fainter and fainter and it took ages. But most people, it doesn't take long for the tests to go back to negative so I'd definitely make a appointment to see someone! Either that or take another test in a few days time and see if the lines got any darker or lighter or stayed the same. Could be one of 3 things, if the tests get darker you could be pregnant again, if it stays the same you could have some retained pregnancy tissue or if it gets lighter it could just be taking its time to get out your system. Hope your doing OK country! So glad you posted!


----------



## Dtrisha

County- nice to see you back. I'm not sure how a miscarriage works sorry. It probably depends on how high the HCG was. I hope you find answers soon. I'm sorry you had to go through that


----------



## CountryMomma

dinky said:


> Hello stranger :) mine took about 6 weeks to go back to negative. It was a pain in the bum! I brought loads of cheapies and kept testing everyday, my oh thought I was mental but I needed to know. I watched the lines get fainter and fainter and it took ages. But most people, it doesn't take long for the tests to go back to negative so I'd definitely make a appointment to see someone! Either that or take another test in a few days time and see if the lines got any darker or lighter or stayed the same. Could be one of 3 things, if the tests get darker you could be pregnant again, if it stays the same you could have some retained pregnancy tissue or if it gets lighter it could just be taking its time to get out your system. Hope your doing OK country! So glad you posted!

Hey dinky! I am glad to be back.. had to take quite a lot of time off of here after the MC and everything but I am feeling better. It will be exactly 6 weeks tomorrow that the MC happened so I would think if it was on its way to negative it would be a lot lighter than what it is! I am going to go buy some more cheapies and keep testing for a few days to see what happens.. if it keeps getting darker I will call my dr. I am anxious because I have my tubal surgery scheduled for June 8th so have to figure things out before then! I am a bit nervous that I do have some retained tissue but I have had no more bleeding or cramping or any signs of retained tissue so if there is any in there it must not be much but enough to keep my levels high.. guess only time and more tests will tell!


----------



## CountryMomma

Dtrisha said:


> County- nice to see you back. I'm not sure how a miscarriage works sorry. It probably depends on how high the HCG was. I hope you find answers soon. I'm sorry you had to go through that

Thanks Dtrisha, I am glad to be back. My HCG was only at about 1925 at 5 weeks so I can't imagine it was too crazy high by 6 weeks. If it goes down at the same rate as it goes up I would think it would be down to 0 by now.


----------



## dinky

Well I was 8 weeks when I had my mc so my levels would of been higher than yours, so there is every chance it could be a new pregnancy! Fingers crossed that is the case for you. Can you order any ics off the net? You can take one everyday then to check progression and won't cost much


----------



## CountryMomma

I may order some ICs just to have them. Don't want to many though because if I'm not pregnant I am getting my tubes tied and then I will have a bunch of tests I can't use! Do they come in smaller quantities? Most of them I have seen are in like bundles of 50 or more.


----------



## dinky

Yeah you can get them in 10s or 20s, I'm sure you can even buy single ones. Is that what your surgery is for in June then? To get your tubes tied?


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes, that's what the surgery is. We had decided we weren't going to try anymore or have anymore kids. It has been to emotional on both of us, and we were happy with our 3. Other forms of BC don't work to well for me so just figured make it permanent. If I am pregnant again it is for sure a blessing and we will be very happy of course.


----------



## dinky

Oh OK, if that's what you want then you go for it. Just make sure you are 100% happy with that decision because it's so final! I know it's hard having a mc but those feelings do ease in time and it's still so raw for you your hormones won't have had enough time to settle down yet and your emotions are probably all over the place! I know mine was but of course it's different for different people. I know after my loss I spent weeks searching for a heartbeat with the ultrasound doppler I have hoping the baby was still there even though I had a d&c and then i was desperate to be pregnant again ASAP. But now my bodies calmed down I feel I can wait a while, treat my children to a good holiday and then try again when I'm ready in both my body and my mind. Seriously though good luck to you! I hope you get what you wish for and please keep me updated on the tests you are about to be taking :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah hopefully it'll be over soon. I'm sorry :(.


----------



## AngelaALA

Country you have three amazing children so if your not then everything will be good for you but if you are I guess it's fate and a sign I know after my MC I was 5+2 wen I had mine my HCG went down rapidly and my AF came within three weeks later at the usual time so it could be that you got pregnant straight after xx Goodluck and FX xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Evening ladies, thanks for all the kind words about the surgery. I took another test tonight and it may be a smidge darker than last night. But I can't really tell. I put it next to the one from last night and its hard to tell because the one from last night is dry. I know these tests don't show progression well because they take a while to darken.. hmm.. I now I am wondering if maybe I have retained something. The line is a bit darker IRL than in the pic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0298.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0297.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0300.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AngelaALA

I would go Dr's mommy get them to do a check when is AF due xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Angela, I have no idea when AF is due.. its been 6 weeks since MC so I would think anytime now. Here is FMU.. I can't tell if there is a difference or no so I will be calling Dr on Monday.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0307.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0304.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0305.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0306.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## CountryMomma

Here is day one compared to today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0289.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0305.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AngelaALA

That looks darker hun it looks like it's getting darker go the docs hun xx


----------



## CountryMomma

I plan too, they are closed today and tomorrow so hopefully can get in monday.


----------



## Dtrisha

Pretty sure I'm out. I think my LP is way to short. I'm only at 9dpo and had brown/pink when I wiped. Usually this happens before AF. So I'm pretty sure she's coming. I'll have to go see the doctor to see what they can do. Because this is only 9dpo


----------



## AngelaALA

Could it not be IB xx


----------



## CountryMomma

I started bleeding a little today.. its real dark red almost old looking blood. Have passed a few small clots.. thinking I retained some stuff from my MC. But I took another test to see if since I started bleeding a little it would get fainter and then negative but it has seemed to have gotten darker yet. Blah! So confused! Def calling Dr first thing monday morning. Sorry to hear you might be out Dtrisha, but maybe it is IB.. but then again before I got pregnant last time I would start spotting around 9 DPO with my cycles for about 4 months. The pics are this morning and then tonight.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0305.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0310.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AngelaALA

They look about the same Dtrisha go you Dr hun just in case xx

We'll I'm gutted OPKS are getting really dark done one this morning and not far off being positive digi is still negative but it will defo turn pos today meaning I'm out this month, I knew there was a big chance of that happening and that's why I didn't take clomid but still gutted about it oh well roll on next month so we can try again xx


----------



## Dtrisha

AngelaALA said:


> Could it not be IB xx

I just don't think it is because this always happens before AF and I didn't have any cramps or anything associated with it.


----------



## dinky

Country last night's test does look darker than the morning test! Defo try and see a doctor tomorrow, keep a eye on the bleeding hopefully it won't get any heavier!

Dtrisha sorry to hear your spotting :( have you taken a test today? 

Ang is your oh away over your fertile period then? Atleast you know you can ovulate on your own! And quite early as well!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah nothing yet today just waiting to see if she starts which I'm sure she will. Yeah this morning I don't think anything is ok it


----------



## AngelaALA

Yeah DH is away not back till Weds but I guess I already knew there was a huge chance of it happening xx


----------



## dinky

Did your cb digi turn positive today?


----------



## AngelaALA

Yep it has meaning I will O tomorrow which is annoying but nothing I can do about that O has come early at only CD12 we shall see if my Temps increase tomorrow or the next day xx


----------



## dinky

Oh yeah that is annoying! If only your body could have waited a few more days lol! But cd12 is nice and early, maybe you don't need the clomid anymore?


----------



## CountryMomma

I am still bleeding, it is like a light AF, not heavy at all. Tests are still showing positive and still seem to be getting darker, slowly but there is a difference. So hoping my dr has an opening tomorrow. I am kind of scared now that this is a new pregnancy and may be loosing it..


----------



## AngelaALA

Countrymomma make sure you get in you Dr's if you have anything left over from your previous pregnancy it can be dangerous and you'll need a sweep I really hope everything goes okay for you FX everything is alright xx

Dinky it's unexplained infertility meaning I was always Oing the Clomid was not to make me O but to increase my chances by making me produce more eggs so I have a higher chance of atheist one being fertilised xx I will still take the clomid I'm starting on it again in August as I have to give it another shot for 6 months so that we can move on to IVF if need be as due to me and DH not having any children we get three free goes of IVF before we have to start to pay xx I'm 33 yrs old now if I knew it would be this difficult in my later yrs to get pregnant I wouldn't have waited so long to try so at the moment I'll try anything in the hope that it will help xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol 3 months I have to give clomid a shot for again not 6 xx


----------



## dinky

Well I hope it does the job for you soon ang and your blessed with twins or triplets lol! Have you had anymore tests done like a hsg or laproscopy? I went through the same to get pregnant with dd1. It was the laproscopy plus clomid that did the trick for me that time!

Country did you manage to get a appointment today?


----------



## Dtrisha

Still waiting on AF. now it's starting to get weird. Because I've never spotted and then nothing come of it. The past few months I have spotted then the next day either spotted or started my period. I still don't think it was implantation bleeding. I didn't have any cramps and I have 0 symptoms. I just want to know!


----------



## Dtrisha

What do you think? I hear blue dyes are dodgy so I'm not sure.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CountryMomma

I think there might be a little something there Dtrisha. Its hard to tell though, was it within the time limit? I have gotten some weird lines with the CB tests so I would def retest with a FRER.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yup within limit. I know that's why I'm not sure about it. Everyone says not to trust a clearblue faint line. So I don't know


----------



## Dtrisha

Hmm.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CountryMomma

I def see it on invert! Ooo I would run and get a FRER! I bet you get a line on that! :) It looks promising if it was in the time limit


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm so nervous that I won't see anything and it was a fluke test :(. I did go to Walmart and picked up frer and cheapies and more cbd incase.


----------



## CountryMomma

You could maybe try a cheapie so you don't waste the FRER but it may not show because it is less sensitive but you never know unless you try! But I know how you feel about being scared it will be negative. I know I always get better lines at night than with FMU so you should try tonight :)


----------



## Dtrisha

I did try a wondfo this morning. I didn't see anything on it


----------



## Dtrisha

That's one of the main reasons I'm scared. Because if it didn't show on a wondfo the. I just don't know if the CB is true


----------



## CountryMomma

I have never used wondfo, can't shed much light on those not sure on the sensitivity or anything.


----------



## Dtrisha

I think it's 25. How sensitive is CB?


----------



## CountryMomma

According to this website https://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html they are 25 mIU as well


----------



## Dtrisha

:/ so it's probably a dodgy CB then. Ugh.


----------



## CountryMomma

Its possible I suppose but I wouldn't completely discount it just yet. When was AF due?


----------



## Dtrisha

Well I'm 11dpo and usually she starts 10dpo. And with that spotting two days ago. Idk what to expect. Ugh could this be more confusing


----------



## CountryMomma

Ah ok, so you are a day late. I had spotting in April when I found out with my MC. A few days of it actually but it never got any heavier and never got AF obviously. I would give it a few more days and if AF doesn't come I would def test again. I would say you are looking good if she is already a day late!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah i guess so. I know I'll test again today lol. If I get anything on a frer I'm calling my doctor ASAP and I'm sure they'll call in a script for me to get blood work I just want to know because if it's ectopic again I want it treated ASAP.


----------



## dinky

I don't see anything on that cb dtrisha sorry :( but they are rubbish tests!

Country did you make a appointment?


----------



## Dtrisha

Ugh I know no bought it because it had the digi in it. This is so depressing


----------



## CountryMomma

Dinky, yes I did get an appointment but they can't get me in until the 31st  That frankly pisses me off because I am bleeding and if it is a new pregnancy that scares me. But they didn't seem to worried about it. May call back and ask to speak to someone else. I guess its a good sign the tests aren't getting any lighter.


----------



## Dtrisha

Country - how bad is the bleeding?


----------



## CountryMomma

It's not as heavy as a regular AF, it started saturday morning and by the time I went to bed I hadn't even filled a regular pad, the only reason I had changed it all day was for hygiene not because it was full, no bleeding overnight saturday, then yesterday about the same thing, didn't even come close to filling a pad, got a little heavier after I took my dog for a walk, no bleeding overnight last night, then today it has been a tad heavier but only first thing this morning.. haven't really bled much since about 10 am. So I would say it is like a very light AF, no were near as heavy as my usual AF. Took another test this morning and it is about same darkness as the one I took last night, my AM tests are never as dark but it isn't getting any lighter and looking at all my tests since Thursday it has def gotten darker.


----------



## Dtrisha

That's really strange. A lot of people say it's normal though. But obviously not having answers is going to worry you. I hope it's nothing. Maybe try to relax for the next few days


----------



## CountryMomma

My fear is still that I have retained something from the MC, but I can't imagine the tests would be getting darker if that was the case.. its the unknown that is killing me!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah some know why you would be getting darker


----------



## dinky

The 31st? That's ridiculous! How can they expect you to wait all that time?? Is there anywhere else you can go to pay for a private scan or something? That's shocking!


----------



## CountryMomma

I don't understand why they are making me wait so long. It doesn't make sense with the bleeding. I am going to try and find a place to get in sooner or possibly call back and talk to a nurse instead of the receptionist. I mean I explained everything and they said, well lets get you in sooner than later and their sooner was the 31st..


----------



## dinky

When I got my first bfp with dd1 I started bleeding a few days later so I went to see my doctor asap and he wouldn't do any tests or anything he just signed me off work for 2 weeks and said you will just have to wait and see what happens if it's a miscarriage there's nothing they can do but bleeding was quite common in early pregnancy. Well I wasn't happy with that so later that day I went to a&e at my local hospital and they gave me a pregnancy test and admitted me when it came back positive. They did a blood test and checked my uterus and said it 'felt like a pregnant uterus', when my results came in she said my hormones were way too high for how far along I was and said I was having twins or more and that bleeding with twins or more is common as well so she wanted me to have a scan straight away but they couldn't fit me in for 4 days so had to wait! The wait was horrendous and all the time I was bleeding with loads of little tiny bits mixed in the blood I was sure there wouldn't be anything left in there by the time I had the scan. When I did have the scan done they could only see the yolk sac and measured me at 5+5 weeks so had to go back in another 2 weeks for a second scan. I bled for about another week after that and then the blood changed to water and all the bits that were coming out were like grey little bits of tissue and that lasted another few days! Was convinced I wasn't pregnant anymore by time I went for the 2nd scan but there she was hanging on in there!! Don't know how many babies were in there as I conceived her on clomid and with what came out in the blood and water there was defo more in there! Wow that's a long post lol but what I'm trying to say is I understand how you feel that's why I'm so mad for you!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks for the info, I am rather upset and not sure what to do. I may go into my emergency room to see if there is anything they can do. I guess I can just tell them I got a positive test and started bleeding but can't get in to see my dr. Not sure a scan would show anything though as I think I am still early.


----------



## Dtrisha

I would go if I were you. You never know. I don't want to scare you but it could be ectopic. I was bleeding with mine and my HCG was still riding. Not to the point it was supposed to but enough to show profession. They could probably send the blood results to your doctor


----------



## CountryMomma

I'm not having any pain or cramps or anything. But you are right it would probably be best to go.. I am going to test again tonight and see what the test looks like.. I keep waiting for it to get fainter since I am still bleeding.. it has picked heavier to a normal AF now.. I am really leaning more towards just having retained tissue or another MC.. if the tests keep getting darker I will for sure go.


----------



## dinky

Sorry to hear bleeding has picked up :( if it is retained product, hopefully af clears it all out


----------



## CountryMomma

We will see, I am going to go and grab some FRER here in an hour or so. Ill take one tonight and one tomorrow night, if it is a new pregnancy there should be some progression by then.


----------



## Dtrisha

Started spotting again. Now it's pink/reddish. So I'm sure SF is coming now. How depressing.


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry to hear that Dtrisha :( My bleeding has let up again.. haven't really bled much at all in the past 4 hours. Went and bought some FRER.. line came up instantly.. Now just wait and see if it gets darker
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0349.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dtrisha

Ah oh well. What are you gonna do? Now I think I'll just make a appointment with my OB to discuss what we can do from here.


----------



## CountryMomma

That's probably the best, maybe they can put you on something to make your LP longer. I am going to wait and see if this FRER gets darker, if it does then I will go to ER to see if they can do anything, if it doesn't then I know its just retained tissue and will just wait for my appointment on the 31st.


----------



## AngelaALA

Country I'm so sorry that your bleeding I really hope everything goes okay, that test above looks one hundred percent positive I would really go emergency clinic to get checked over my thoughts are with you xx

Dtrisha so sorry AF got you how come there is a problem with your LP being short hun? Xx is it always that short or has it shortened xx

AFM DH isn't back till tomorrow and from my dip I Od yesterday so I know that I am completely out now, I'm still going to temp just so that I have a record of this month and also so I can see if any patterns emerge from my charts if I compare them xx


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha I took b6 once to lengthen my lp and it worked! Also drank spearmint tea and got pregnant with dd2 the first time I tried that! Maybe worth a try?

Ang sorry your not in with a chance this month :( but you never know, a dup doesn't always mean you have ovulated, it's the rise that confirms it so maybe you haven't o'd yet? Fingers crossed! 

Country that is really dark for 6 weeks post mc. Must be so frustrating for you not knowing what's happening in your own body


----------



## Dtrisha

Angela- ever since my EP everything changed. I got a positive opk then I had o pain the next day then 10 days later AF comes. I used to have 14 day LP so I think this is part of why we haven't caught the egg. 

Dinky- I actually bought b6 but now I'm conflicted if I should just try that this month or go to obgyn. 
I'm cd1 today because my tampon was half full when I woke up.


----------



## CountryMomma

It is frustrating dinky.. I am so hoping there is some change in the test I take tonight. Lighter or darker, if its lighter I will know that it was retained tissue and it is working its way out, darker I will know it is a new pregnancy. I have been trying to google and see if retained tissue will give you a positive that dark but I can't find anything most everyone has just had a faint positive. Still bleeding but not very heavy. Seems to have tapered off some.


----------



## Dtrisha

Good luck country ! Hopefully it's anew pregnancy :)


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha I'd suggest the vit b6 and take that this cycle, if af shows and it's done nothing for your lp then go and see the doc. Sorry af got you :( 

Country can't wait for your test pic


----------



## CountryMomma

I had to test, couldn't wait any longer. My urine wasn't very concentrated but the line looks to be almost exactly as dark as the line last night, at least its not any lighter.. hopefully good new. First pic is last night, second is today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0347.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0359.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CountryMomma

And thank you Dtrisha! :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky - so should I start it now ? I only bought 500 mg because they say not to take to much.


----------



## dinky

Country that is about the same! Just keep testing if you can and try ics, you will save loads of money!

Yes dtrisha start taking it now, I used to take it before I went to bed at night. I started our taking 50mg a day coz I'd read it can cause headaches and I'm prone to them but most people take about 500 I think


----------



## Dtrisha

I thought 100 was max. I'll just start with the 50. Thanks! Hopefully it helps


----------



## dinky

Yes sorry it is 100 max! Mine were 10mg tablets so had to take 5 a day which was a pain. But then I brought the busy bee vitamins from Holland and barretts, don't think you have that over there, and that had lots if vitamins in it including vit b6 at 100mg


----------



## CountryMomma

I am going to run to the dollar store and grab a few tests.. Just to keep testing. That way I don't have to wait for ic's to be sent to me


----------



## AngelaALA

Dtrisha Goodluck and I hope the B6 works xx

Country the test looks the same I would still go Dr's even if it gets lighter hun just to be on safe side have you ever heard of decidual bleeding it's rare but also could be that that line is very positive and seems strange to be residual from MC so late on xx FX for you xx

DH is home tomorrow we will BD but I already know it's too late as CM has turned sticky and I got O pains two days ago same day as the dip an egg can only last max 24 hrs as well, on plus I am Oing on my own so I'm going to stay off Clomid till August as having a baby in March and April is awful in our families too many birthdays but if it happens then it was meant to be xx


----------



## CountryMomma

I still plan to go to dr next week. Just haven't decided if I am going to emergency. I live in a small town with a small hospital so not sure there is much they could do for me.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well FX country I really hope it goes well keep us posted xx


----------



## dinky

Yep your temps defo show you have ovulated ang! Sorry you missed out this cycle :(


----------



## AngelaALA

I know but oh well nothing I can do about it 12 days time AF will be here then roll on next cycle to try again xx


----------



## CountryMomma

So I am almost positive the BFP was from retained tissue now. I lost a very large clot or clump of tissue today and just took another FRER and it is way lighter than the other night. Just bought a bunch of tests so will test just to watch the line fade now. So sad its not a new pregnancy but at least now I know. :( First pic is from two nights ago and second is from tonight.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0352.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0397.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AngelaALA

Country that's awful news so sorry to hear that hun how are you feeling xx


----------



## dinky

So sorry country :( no worse feeling than getting bfps knowing your not pregnant or there might be a small chance there's a new pregnancy, but watching those bfps get lighter is heartbreaking! I know exactly how you feel and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. Hope your ok, massive hugs xxx


----------



## Dtrisha

Omg country. I'm so sorry. Hopefully it was just left over from before. My heart aches for you. 

Dinky when you took b6 did it work the first month or did it take a few months. Did it make you O sooner or make your periods longer ?


----------



## CountryMomma

Thank you ladies, I am pretty tore up because I did have a glimmer of hope that maybe it was a new pregnancy and it was almost like miscarrying again but at least I know it's over and can move on. Took one last test tonight and there is barely a line. I still plan to keep my appointment on Tuesday to make sure everything is good before I go to surgery on the 8th.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well good luck country with the surgery you know what's best for you and your family and I wish you all the luck for the future xx

Dtrisha any updates xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Feeling like poop again today. Felt sick to my stomach yesterday because of my period and it kind of carried on to today. I'm just glad it is the weekend and I can relax. I made a doctor appointment for the 7th to discuss what has been going on. Feeling like I'm going to throw up for a day or two should not be happening during my period it makes it so much worse that it even shows up. I had to call off work yesterday it was that bad.


----------



## AngelaALA

Not good Dtrisha I really hope everything is okay xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Thank you Angela!


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha if I remember right b6 did lengthen my lp by a couple of days, but didn't take them the next cycle as they gave me headache and made my ibs worse but I'm sensitive to any kind of hormonal change anyway that's why I can't go on the pill. But they did work for me!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, hope you all are doing well. I cannot wait for my appointment Tuesday to find out what is going on, I finally stopped bleeding the day before yesterday after passing another good size clot so figured it was all over and done. Well I was feeling really nasty today so decided to take another test and instead of being negative it seems darker than the one I took a three days ago! The line was so faint on Thursday I figured it would def be negative by now.. ugh this is so frustrating.


----------



## Dtrisha

Dinky - yeah will see I guess. Thanks for the info. 

Country- wow I can't believe what you're going through. I wish I could help. I hope the doctor has some answers. Hugs to you.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Dtrisha, I sure hope they can figure out what is going on. I am sorry to see that AF got you as well.


----------



## AngelaALA

Country I really hope the DR figures it out for you the not knowing must be so frustrating for you Goodluck xx


----------



## dinky

Country keep us updated after you have been to see the doctor please! Do you have a pic of the test? I've been getting niggly o pains but I don't have any other symptoms of o and I took a opk today and it was neg. Still using condoms though so still not ttc just tracking my cycles


----------



## AngelaALA

When will you be TTC again Dinky 

I'm same I know I'm in with no chance this month but still tracking xx


----------



## dinky

I'm not sure, maybe in a couple of years. Can't leave it too long as I'm 30 this year and my clocks starting to tick! My girls have been playing up a lot lately, making me wonder if I could cope with a 3rd or not lol!


----------



## AngelaALA

Well if that's what you want to do hun then do it I'm 33 so can't afford to take any time off I'm hoping it happens this year xx


----------



## dinky

Your temps are looking good have you taken a test yet? Looks like I'm going to be oing later this cycle. It's strange how one cycle it can be between day 12-14 and the next cycle it's between 20-22! But at least I'm oing so can't complain as there are women who can't o on there own at all! And I get to go longer without having a horrible period lol


----------



## dinky

Just realised I asked if you have taken a test when you didn't get chance to bd! Sorry just checked back and realised lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol its okay there is the slightest of slightest chances I maybe but it's very slight and I'm not holding my breath I won't be testing unless AF is late xx


----------



## dinky

Cd16 for me and still no signs of o! Been getting ewcm but it keeps coming and going.

How are you dtrisha and tinky?


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm defo out started slightly spotting yesterday so AF is coming will be here on 7th roll on next cycle when we can have a proper shot at getting a BFP xx


----------



## dinky

Sorry ang :( at least you expected it though and you can give it your best shot next cycle! 

Still no sign of o yet this cycle seems to be dragging, I don't know why I'm still tracking just can't seem to stop thinking about it


----------



## AngelaALA

It's hard to get out of tracking though when you've been doing it so long hun xx what CD are you xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey sorry. Been kind of laying low for a bit. Not close to O yet there's barely a line. Trying to focus on other things and not go to crazy with the BDing yet. I know it'll happen I just wish it was now but I know I stil have time. And since I have my doctor appointment Tuesday I think I'll feel better


----------



## dinky

I'm on cd19 now, had very nearly positives yesterday on the opk but back to hardly a line today it's so annoying! I know I haven't ovulated yet as my boobs aren't sore at all! I think I like tracking o because then I'll know when af is due and since my cycles are irregular, it's better to be expecting it than be caught out of the blue by it lol.

Nice to see you back dtrisha what cd are you on now?


----------



## Dtrisha

Today is cd 16 almost positive ppl at 10am so I'm assuming it'll go positive in a few hours. I went to the doctor and they told me to do the first day I get a positive then skip a day and do the next. I was telling. Her I was doing two days in a row but she thinks will have better luck with every other day since sperm can live 24 hours. 

Still no positive dinky ? Are you trying again?


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys Dtrisha I hope you get a BFP on OPKS FX

AFM CD2 AF is in full swing I've decided to take clomid again I've had a two month break so took my first pill today if I'm honest though I don't think Clomid is working for me as Oing isn't the issue and if it did work I would expect multiple egg releases each time I think they're maybe other issues as to why we are struggling but before we can move on to IVF we have to do another 3 months with clomid I'm not hopeful though xx


----------



## dinky

Hey ladies, nope still no positive opk but I think I'm getting closer to o as I've had loads of ewcm today and yesterday. My opk today was darker than yesterday's. No we aren't ttc yet just keeping track of my cycles, it's annoying that I haven't o'd yet, haven't o'd this late in years! Normally cd22 I'd the latest I will o and that is rare! 

Sounds good with the opks dtrisha sounds like your getting closer! And they do say it's best to did every other day when ttc as it gives the sperm time to rebuild it's army!

Good luck with the clomid this cycle ang


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah got a positive yesterday night. Then like always got a super positive today. So we DTD last night and will do it tomorrow night too. And then two days after to make sure. I've been pretty relaxed this month so hopefully it's our turn. My birthday is next weekend and our anniversary is the weekend after. Fingers crossed !


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you Dtrisha xx

AFM I have purchased ICS 6 DAY Earlies ready I'm taking pregnacare conception and CQ10 100mg I'm also healthier working out eating more healthy tee total and caffeine free so I just can't see what else I can do now I have all my IC OPKS and digi opks ready at hand for O and will be starting them as soon as AF goes as first month on clomid last month I Od not long after AF went wish me luck guys xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Good luck with clomid. My doctor is talking about maybe putting me on it because I told her about my LP. So I'm thinking she might want to so my O is earlier we will see. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## AngelaALA

How do you feel about that Dtrisha Clomid is fine hun it's not as bad as you'd think what is your next step are you under going at present time and tests xx


----------



## dinky

Finally got a pos opk today! Should ovulate tomorrow or fay after. Atleast I'll know when to expect my period :)


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm fine with taking clomid but my NP had to talk to my OB and I haven't heard back yet. I don't know if they'll test of what not they didn't say anything about that. Im sure if I do it'll be a low dosage as I think I O on my own already. Im down for anything that helps me have a baby :)


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm same hun my infertility is unexplained infertility they can't explain why we are struggling I O every month without fail so clomid is meant to help me xx


AFM CD4 Clomid day 3 on my 4th cycle I'm feeling a little sorry for myself today if I'm honest another family member has just announced they are 6 weeks pregnant totally unplanned I've done the whole smiling thing and congratulations and I am truly happy for them but deep inside my heart is breaking I feel defeated already like at tho mo I'm just taking the clomid because I have to if I want further help but I have no faith in it or my body I just don't think it will ever happen now and I'm waisting my time xx I don't know maybe it's the clomid playing crazy with my hormones but that's how I feel.

I have my follicle tracking next Thurs which is very early I won't be anywhere near O date I don't think so if nothing shows I hope they bring me back in for another scan xx also I'm going to speak to her about having bloods taken to check my progesterone levels as I do think mine are low looking at the symptoms I have quite a few and my periods are getting lighter which can't be a good sign xx

I did want to ask has anyone taken pregnacare post conception my pee seems to have turned bright yellow that can't be good can it xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Good luck with clomid! Do you mind me asking if you have any kids at all? Or are you still trying for first. I haven't ever taken that so not sure.


----------



## AngelaALA

No no kids we're trying for our first xx

Been trying for 2 yrs 7months now started taking clomid in Jan 2016 50mg for 5 days did three months no joy had two months off Clomid still trying no joy now back on it for three months if no joy then we move on to IVF xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Awh I'm sorry. I hope clomid works for you! What about IUI? Or is that not a option? 

Fortunetly we got pregnant before so I don't think we're infertile it's just taking a little longer now. 

But I sure do have my fingers crossed for you that's a long time trying and frustration and stress.


----------



## AngelaALA

Yeah I had a MC last August at 5 wks so we can get pregnant but that's the only one in the whole of the time we've been TTC it's happened xx

IUI isn't an option as due to me living in UK I get free fertility treatment due to us not having any kids at all we get three free tries at IVF if we wanted to do IUI then we'd have to substitute one of our IVF goes for it and the success rate for IVF is higher so it makes no sense xx

Clomid does work and works for a lot of people but I don't think it works for me, there also another drug called femera which is just like clomid but less side effects xx the only issue with clomid with people with unexplained infertility is it can make you over stimulate one month I released three eggs so there's a higher risk of multiples xx

Have you tried supplements I've started taking pregnacare post conception it contains zinc and Iran which help fertility and I take Coq10 which is good for cell rejuvenation it's meant to help with egg quality I've started taking them this month so we'll see if they help xx


----------



## AngelaALA

How long have you been trying for Dtrisha have you got any kids at all xx


----------



## Dtrisha

I haven't taken many things to help. Only thing really right now is b6 because I think my LP is to short. 

With clomid I wouldn't mind multiples I guess. More than 2 would be crazy for our first though. My husband is a twin but I know it skips a generation so I'm kind of hoping we don't get them. Not that I wouldn't be grateful because I would but I would rather just have one at first lol. 

No I don't have any kids. We had the ectopic back in September 2015 and ever since that happened we have been trying since end of December when they told us we could try again. And with that pregnancy it only took us 2 months. So now I obviously am starting to worry because it's been. Almost triple the time as long trying and nothing. 

What's the difference in femara and clomid other than side effects? Anything ?


----------



## AngelaALA

Nothing I don't think Clomid I think is stronger but femera appears to work better for people suffering from PCOS who can be immune to clomid the side effects I get from clomid is slight dizziness, spots, emotions go up are heightened I get all emotional over soppy stuff and teary for no reason and I get slight hot flushes xx


----------



## dinky

Dtrisha my oh is a twin too! But twins only run in females as it's some females that can release 2 or more eggs resulting in non identical twins. Identical twins can happen to anyone as that's when 1 egg splits into 2 so unless twins run in your side of the family (they don't in mine) then we should be safe from twins unless you take clomid! I got pregnant with twins when I had dd1 but that was because of the clomid lol!! My ohs mum got pregnant with non identical twins twice as she releases 2 eggs each month naturally.

I think I ovulated yesterday! Have sore boobs today and opk was neg :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, how are you all doing? I had my tubal on Wednesday and at the moment I am completely regretting it. Starting Friday I have been bleeding so heavy that I actually ended up in the ER last night. I am passing huge clots every time I go to the bathroom and everytime I try to sit down on the couch to relax I bleed through my pants in about 30 minutes. At the ER they took my blood and said my levels were low but not dangerously and that the bleeding wasn't heavy enough to constitute doing anything. I was floored. I can't sleep or relax because I am constantly worried about leaking and I am constantly in the bathroom. They said that since I am not showing any symptoms of low blood levels such as dizziness or fainting than I am not in danger. I have been so tired and lethargic since the surgery no matter how much sleep I get. I am just at the end of my rope. They explained the bleeding being due to an instrument they used during the procedure but I can't imagine this much bleeding is normal. I tried taking my kids to a parade yesterday and in about an hour and a half I had bled through a super pad, my undies, and my jeans. I just can't help thinking "what the hell did I do?" Is this going to be how my AF is going to be from now on? I feel pissed that the ER and my OB who did the surgery just kind of dismissed the bleeding.. Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Dtrisha

AngelaALA said:


> Nothing I don't think Clomid I think is stronger but femera appears to work better for people suffering from PCOS who can be immune to clomid the side effects I get from clomid is slight dizziness, spots, emotions go up are heightened I get all emotional over soppy stuff and teary for no reason and I get slight hot flushes xx

Oh ok. Yeah I bet emotions go crazy. I'm not opposed to it but I don't want to just jump on it either. If we're not this month then I'm not exactly sure what I want to do. I have a follow up with my OB in 2 weeks so I'll know by then. And if I'm not I'll talk to her about what she hunks is best.


----------



## Dtrisha

dinky said:


> Dtrisha my oh is a twin too! But twins only run in females as it's some females that can release 2 or more eggs resulting in non identical twins. Identical twins can happen to anyone as that's when 1 egg splits into 2 so unless twins run in your side of the family (they don't in mine) then we should be safe from twins unless you take clomid! I got pregnant with twins when I had dd1 but that was because of the clomid lol!! My ohs mum got pregnant with non identical twins twice as she releases 2 eggs each month naturally.
> 
> I think I ovulated yesterday! Have sore boobs today and opk was neg :)

Wow yeah it's crazy I never bought I would date let alone marry one. But they are not identical. Yeah I will obviously take what I can get as far as a pregnancy so if we had twins then we would make it work for sure. But there are no twins on my side of the family so I think will be fine unless we take the clomid route. 

Yay for Oing !


----------



## Dtrisha

CountryMomma said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all doing? I had my tubal on Wednesday and at the moment I am completely regretting it. Starting Friday I have been bleeding so heavy that I actually ended up in the ER last night. I am passing huge clots every time I go to the bathroom and everytime I try to sit down on the couch to relax I bleed through my pants in about 30 minutes. At the ER they took my blood and said my levels were low but not dangerously and that the bleeding wasn't heavy enough to constitute doing anything. I was floored. I can't sleep or relax because I am constantly worried about leaking and I am constantly in the bathroom. They said that since I am not showing any symptoms of low blood levels such as dizziness or fainting than I am not in danger. I have been so tired and lethargic since the surgery no matter how much sleep I get. I am just at the end of my rope. They explained the bleeding being due to an instrument they used during the procedure but I can't imagine this much bleeding is normal. I tried taking my kids to a parade yesterday and in about an hour and a half I had bled through a super pad, my undies, and my jeans. I just can't help thinking "what the hell did I do?" Is this going to be how my AF is going to be from now on? I feel pissed that the ER and my OB who did the surgery just kind of dismissed the bleeding.. Hope you all are doing well.

Oh country I'm really sorry. I can't imagine going through that. I wouldn't be able to function. Did they say how long it would last ? It doesn't sound very normal. I know that they told me with my ectopic that if I was going through more than a pad a hour I think it was then to go or the ER. There has got to be something they can do for you.


----------



## dinky

Awww country I'm sorry your having such a tough time. What did you have done? We're your tubes clamped? Are you regretting the fact you had it done and can't have anymore babies or just that you had the surgery done? I'm sure once the bleeding has finally stopped you will feel a lot more positive about it all. Hope the bleeding slows down for you soon must be awful


----------



## dinky

I'm feeling massively broody today, went to pick the girls up from school and one of the mums have just had a baby and she brought him to school. Only 3 days old! So tiny! I really want another baby now but I really want to go to florida without taking a baby as that will be hard work! We need to go ASAP so I can have another baby! But with the recent shootings where we want to go I'm a little bit scared. It's awful what's happened isn't it?


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah our works is just not safe anymore. I always think about "If I bring a baby into this world will they be ok!?" But unfortunately it's just the way the world is now and life still has to go on. We just have to keep them extra safe <3


----------



## dinky

Once you are a parent you spend the rest of your life worrying anyway it just comes with it lol! I know that when my girls are old enough to go out on there own they will have tracking devices on there phones and when they have social media I shall be keeping a close eye on them! Your not safe anywhere anymore, where we live we have had quite a few bomb scares where shopping centres have been evacuated but thankfully they went bombs, just unattended bags. But you never know with these isis and lone terrorists


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks ladies. My OB said that the bleeding should have let up after Saturday but it hasn't gotten any better. Yes dinky, I had my tubes clamped. I am not regretting it because I wasn't more babies just because this bleeding has really gotten me down. I can't hardly leave the house, can't sleep, can't relax. I just want to feel normal again.


----------



## dinky

I hope you feel better soon :( it's horrible when you bleed heavy for so long! It does get you down and make you feel horrible, fingers crossed it stops soon


----------



## AngelaALA

Country momma that's awful I really hope the bleeding tops soon it sounds like a lot of bleeding though just for getting your tubes tied have they explained why you bleed so much I really wish you a speedy recovery xx

Dtrisha and Dinky these attacks could happen anywhere at anytime we can't live our life in fear I just think you never know what will happen or be around the corner but life goes on and so must us xx

In relation to twins I'm actually high risk of twins as I am a twin so is my mum it's not skipped two generations in our family so I am high risk of multiples xx 

Dinky are you still not trying xx


----------



## dinky

Wow ang if your a twin and your mum is plus your taking clomid you could end up with 6 or 7 LOL only joking :) I'd love twins! Specially identical twins girls I think they are so adorable!!

No we aren't trying although we did use the pullout method the day I got my pos opk and that's how I got pregnant last time. So I suppose there is the tiniest of chanced this cycle!


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh right well you never know hun FX for you xx

I know it's crazy that I could have multiples I would love twins but no more than that lol xx


----------



## dinky

Major cramps tonight!


----------



## AngelaALA

Not good hun is that a good sign what DPO ARE you I'm Cd9 still waiting to O xx


----------



## dinky

5dpo today. They have gone away now only had them last night. My boobs aren't as sore as they normally are and I'm really bloated. Hopefully you will o soon! Nows the time to get bding lol!


----------



## dinky

Well I know what those cramps were, woke up last night with strong stomach cramps and then had a ibs attack! A really bad one :( still feeling weak and tired today. How's everyone doing? Dtrisha are you still around?


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh God Dinky I hope it goes away soon and it's not a bad attack xx

AFM had my follicle scan got two dominant follicles on left hand side one was 18mm other 16mm she said they'll grow more and I've got a few more days till O I'll O I think on Sunday xx had loads of EWCM today having a few twinges still negative on opks but I think come tomorrow I'll get my positive xx


----------



## dinky

Great news ang :) hopefully you will catch that egg this time! 7dpo for me now, tested this morning, bfn


----------



## AngelaALA

I've bought a load of ICS one step 6 day Earlies so I'm going to start at DPO8 this month xx

AFM I'm CD12 and my opks are getting darker I think it will be positive by the end of today and O will be tomorrow we BD yesterday so will BD again possibly today and tomorrow as well xx

I've also this month been taking pregnacare before conception and Coenzyme Q10 I'm also as of today going to start drinking grapefruit juice and eating pineapple see if they help too xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Dinky DPO7 is very early there's time for it to turn positive FX for you xx

I'm just drinking my glass of grapefruit juice my God it's awful I hope it works xx


----------



## dinky

Oh god ang I cant stand grapefruit juice lol I feel for you! Just hope all the things you are doing will be worth it! I feel so sick today it hurts, I think it's because I haven't ate much but I don't feel like it!


----------



## AngelaALA

I know Dinky so do I I hope it all works but we shall see xx

How come you feel sick you should eat something hun get your energy levels back up xx


----------



## dinky

I've ate something now so feeling a lot better thanks :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Well got my BFP on OPK just now we BD last night will BD tonight tomorrow and next night just to be on safe side xx


----------



## dinky

Yey!!!! Sounds like you will have it covered ;) 

I did a test tonight, a line came up right away, but when I looked closer it was just where there was a indent :( I'm also using the one step ics and most of them seem to have some kind of dent or scratch on them


----------



## AngelaALA

Not good hun must be a bad batch xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Sorry ladies. Was kind of taking a break I guess. I try not to get to consumed. But AF right on time at 10dpo really thought it was our month :(. Everything went right this month. Other than a BFP. Just happy I have a doctor appointment this week to talk things through and see what she can do. Hopefully some kind of tests or maybe clomid? 
I just want something to happen so I don't feel like a sitting duck


----------



## dinky

Hi dtrisha nice to see you back! Sorry af got you :( it's about time you got your bfp! You really do deserve it with all the hard work you have put in :( hopefully you can get some answers, hopefully they can do bloodtests and see if you have a hormone imbalance or something. Did you take b6 all cycle? 

8dpo for me and bfns today. Not expecting a bfp tho as we didn't try, only that one time dp pulled out. Having a few twinges in my right ovary, like stabbing pains


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry the witch got you Dtrisha I really hope clomid works for you and you get your BFP in no time xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Yup b6 all cycle :(. 

Are you taking clomid now? 
How is it ?


----------



## AngelaALA

I have took clomid this cycle days 2-5 50mg it's gone fine hun it's my 4th month of clomid I haven't really had too many side effects and they pretty much disappear once you stop taking it hun and hey anything that makes you produce more eggs to give you more of a chance of atleast one being fertilised has got to be a good thing I guess xx


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok just wondered. Do you O earlier on it ?


----------



## AngelaALA

The first month I took it I did on CD11 but after that I O between CD13 - CD16 Clomid can lengthen your cycle too I've heard some people don't O till CD21 whilst taking it xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I believe I am DPO1 today just waiting to see if my Temps keep rising over next three days to confirm it xx I'm planning on starting testing on 27th which will be DPO8 XX


----------



## dinky

Yey for oing!! 9dpo for me and bfn :(


----------



## AngelaALA

9dpo is early hun it could still change


----------



## AngelaALA

How is everyone today xx


----------



## dinky

Hi ang, I'm fine thanks are you? Yesterday my boobs started hurting a lot more and they are really painful today! 11dpo and still bfn, I have no more tests left so suppose I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## AngelaALA

How many DPO ARE you normally before AF hun xx

I'm okay thanks I'm possibly 3DPO today just waiting to see if FF puts my lines in tomorrow since O I've been getting slight twinges and Cramps which is strange xx


----------



## dinky

Af normally starts at 13-14 dpo so I've got 2 or 3 days left. I used to get twinges like that on clomid, I figured it meant it was doing its job lol! Atleast you have covered all your bases and are in for the best shot. Looking at your chart I think you will get your crosshairs tomorrow :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Yeah here's hoping I get my sticky bean this time only 5 days till I start testing xx


----------



## dinky

Yey for the crosshairs ang!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Dinky I think I'm 4DPO though it's not took into consideration my higher Temps due to taking Clomid but we shall see AF is always 15DPO I'm officially in my TWW I'm going to start testing on Monday which if I'm right I'll be 8DPO if BFNS by 12DPO then I'll stop testing and wait for AF to show up xx

How are you doing Dinky xx


----------



## dinky

I'm OK thanks, brought some tests from asda and got a bfn! I'll take the other one later but if it's still neg I don't think I'll bother testing again


----------



## AngelaALA

Well FX you get a second line hun xx


----------



## dinky

Af has arrived for me today, good luck everyone!


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear the witch got you DINKY xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM 7DPO BFN but it is extremely early to be honest even if I am 8DPO like I think I am xx


----------



## dinky

How's the testing going?


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM 8DPO it's BFN I'm only using the ICS and I know they're not that good but refuse to buy expensive ones like FRER unless I think I see something on the ICS xx

How are you doing xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM 9DPO BFN on ICS I got some really early clear blues so may take one of them tomorrow or wait till 12DPO if I get no spotting my nipples are still sensitive too xx


----------



## dinky

Yeah it is still early ang, I'd hold off on the clearblues as they can give bad evaps think you best off doing that one at 12dpo. Good luck for testing tomorrow :) do you only test once a day?


----------



## AngelaALA

No twice once FMU then again in evening I really hope I do start seeing something but we shall see xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM 10DPO changed battery in my BBT and Temps have gone done today which again is strange, nipples aren't as sensitive today as if they're returning to normal and still BFN on IC using FMU I'm holding out to use my other tests as I really don't want to waste them as they're expensive xx


----------



## dinky

Well at least you haven't started spotting which you normally do at 10dpo right? So that must be a good sign!


----------



## AngelaALA

I normally start spotting at 12DPO which will be on Sat I caved and took a CB which was BFN I know it's early days but I think I'm out already xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM 11DPO BFN on IC I do think I'm out if I'm honest and weird thing with temp again back to 97.90 confused.com so weird I've changed the battery and took my temp at different times just to check and my BBT always gives different Temps each time but at 5am when I log it 97.90 everyone almost so strange I'm going to see what my temp is tomorrow if 97.90 again I'll buy a new BBT I'll also tell the DR about this an all wen I see her next xx


----------



## AngelaALA

*everyone almost I meant everytime almost


----------



## dinky

Ang it may have been a implantation dip you never know! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## AngelaALA

I doubt it I get a dip every month not one this late though on 10DPO but we shall see I don't know why but I looked at the CB I took yesterday there's another line I thought I saw a faint one yesterday but disregarded it as it was so faint and had no colour I'm not reading anything at all into it tho as looked at all my dried up ICS and stalk white normally start spotting tomorrow so I may take my very early 6 day early CB it's a blue die but states on it that from 4 days prior to AF they're 99% accurate I'll update you in the morning xx also took temp at all different times today checking my BBT and got all different Temps last one being 98.86 so my BBT is defo working just weird at my usual time that it's always 97.90 xx I should know more tomorrow wish me luck xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM 12DPO took my 6 day early CB BFN with FMU so I'm not going to do anymore now just going to wait for AF another failed month only two months left of clomid I know it's not working for me but got to do it so I can move onto IVF but it is a waste of time I'm going through all this upset hormonal weight gain spotty skin for nothing every single month I hate it and just want to give in now the constant struggle feels too much now it's just getting me down I feel like throwing all my OPKS, HPTS, BBT and clomid in bin lying to DR saying I'm taking it when I'm not just to kill 2 months before she will refer us to IVF but the way I'm feeling I don't even think that will work either I'm just not meant to have kids it's never going to happen for me and I might as well face up to that fact and just stop


----------



## dinky

Awww ang :( I know how you feel. Took me 7 years to conceive dd1 and I had about 15 cycles on clomid before I fell pregnant. Plenty of times I felt like giving up, but if I did I wouldn't have my little girls! It is a very tough journey to go through, but if you don't give up you will get there and it will all be worth it I promise! Giving up is the easiest thing to do, but you would never get anywhere, if somethings worth having then it's worth fighting for! Who's to say it won't happen next cycle? Or the cycle after that? The odds maybe against you (there's only a 25%chance of a couple with no problems conceiving every cycle) but one day those odds will go in your favour :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Dinky thanks for the support AF is due on Tuesday so I'm just waiting now for it to raise its ugly head and I'll move on to the next cycle I guess xx took some more hpts a IC and CB both BFN xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well AF is officially here I know FF was wrong and I'd Od the day before it said I had meaning that BD was timed perfectly again but no BFP contacted me DR so they can book me in for follicle tracking also requested to have my progesterone levels checked which they said shouldn't be an issue and will send out the blood request forms so we shall see xx roll on another month of clomid if my progesterone comes back low I'll be furious as that means I wasted four months well five including this month of clomid with no chance of a BFP due to it being low xx


----------



## dinky

Sorry to hear a got you ang :( always a tough thing to see when desperately ttc. Hope it's good news when you have your progesterone checked, did you start spotting before af showed?


----------



## AngelaALA

Yes I always do Dinky this time I just spotted day before only instead of for 3 days like I normally do xx


----------



## dinky

Defo sounds like low progesterone then do you get sore boobs in the tww? I got a pos opk today so my af is due in 15 days!


----------



## AngelaALA

Are you still not trying or you going to give it a wirl this month xx

Yes I get sore boobs is that a sign too of low progesterone xx


----------



## dinky

No were not going to try, did plan to dtd last night but couldn't be bothered in the end was too tired lol! The only thing that made me want to try this month is I've just found out a friend is pregnant, and she was pregnant last year when I was and she also had a mc but she was 13 weeks along! Plus we had our 3 year olds 6 weeks apart so was pregnant together then too!

I think having sore boobs in the tww is a good sign but only if they are sore on the sides. Mine get really sore in the tww on the sides so hoping it is a good sign as I've heard it's progestorone that causes it so it can't be that low


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Dinky xx when do you think you will be ready to start again xx


----------



## dinky

Once we have been on a proper holiday, I keep giving myself tiny chances at falling pregnant each month, keeps me from going crazy lol. We used the pullout method last night and I believe I ovulated yesterday or this morning so I have another tiny chance this cycle. Won't try properly again though for a while


----------



## AngelaALA

Well peed off Dr's not doing follicle tracking clinic this month taking a break from it so told to call back next month on new cycle sending me for my progesterone to be checked at CD21 instead xx

We'll you never know Dinky it could happen xx


----------



## dinky

All I had when I was on clomid was a day 21 blood test and it was only for the 1st cycle I had. Never got follicle tracking. They just checked progesterone on day 21 and seen I ovulated so left it at that, are you going through the NHS or private?


----------



## dinky

5dpo for me now, boobs have been really sore since I and I've also been getting really painful spots which doesn't normally happen until closer to af, been getting them since o so not sure what to make of that. Also been feeling really down and depressed, my hormones seem to be all over the place. Just starting to pull my self out of this black cloud it's been really strange this tww. How are you ang?


----------



## AngelaALA

That's strange Dinky if it's not your usual signs keep an eye on them as you never know xx

AFM I'm CD9 just waiting to O me and DH have started BD we will do EOD see if that helps I'm really hoping clomid works but I honestly think we will end up doing IVF but till then I'll give it my best shot xx


----------



## dinky

What's EOD?


----------



## AngelaALA

Every Other Day xx


----------



## dinky

Oh OK lol! Yeah that's a good idea that's the best way


----------



## AngelaALA

I think O is just around the corner I reckon I'll O in a few days my opks are staring to show a second line they'll get darker over next few days xx


----------



## dinky

How exciting ang! I've felt sick and starving all day! Are you doing clomid through the NHS? Can't believe I'm at 6dpo and not tested, haven't even ordered any! Really proud of myself lol!


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol that's great Dinky you not testing at all xx

Yeah I'm getting all my fertility treatment through NHS as me and DH have no children xx Clomid makes me hungry and tired all the time xx


----------



## dinky

That's good then at least it's not costing you a bomb!

I've just ordered 30 ics off the Internet so when they get here I'll start testing. Just feel so weird and off this cycle, hopefully they will get here either tomorrow or friday


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Dinky FX for you xx


----------



## dinky

Well they didn't come today, went to asda to buy one but they had sold out :( won't have chance to go anywhere else to buy one so I just hope the 30 ics come in the post tomorrow! How are you getting on with your opks?


----------



## AngelaALA

I hope they come today for you dinky last month I bought a batch of 50 so I have plenty left for the next few months plus I've got an own brand supermarket one a FRER a early result clearblue and a CB clearblue lol yes I am an POAS addict lol but I won't use any of the others unless I see a faint line on the ICS as it's a waist otherwise xx

AFM I'm just waiting to O haven't got a BFP on OPKS yet but thought I may have Od yesterday as got a bit of pain like O pain loads of EWCM and in a little bit of the EWCM there was a tiny streak of red blood confused about that thought it may have been slight O bleed which can happen from the follies bursting but my Temps have not increased so I'm unsure I'll keep an eye on that if anymore then straight to the Dr's I'll go as you can never be too careful when it comes to stuff like that especially when your taking Clomid.

I think from the EWCM and OPKS appear to be getting slightly darker I reckon I'll O around CD15-16 I'll get a BFP OPK about CD14-15, my bloods CD21 fall on a Sunday so I'll have to get them done on CD22 instead but I can't see that making too much of a difference xx I'm feeling like this maybe a big O like when I dropped three eggs due to the same discomfort I'm feeling as I did last time but I won't know if this is the case as I'm not getting follicle tracking this month as Dr isn't doing it xx me and DH also started BD EOD starting from CD8 just to cover all basis and will probably continue well after O is confirmed just to be on the safe side FX for me as only one more round of clomid to go now before we have to move to IVF xx 

How are you anyway got any symptoms xx


----------



## dinky

Yes fingers crossed for you ang! Having your bloods done on cd22 won't make any difference, it's only to check your progesterone levels have increased due to ovulation. Sounds like your well on your way to oing! I always had major o pains on clomid from all the stimulation so it may well be that. It used to last a good few days!

My tests arrived this morning so I've done 3 so far lol all bfns, I'm 8dpo now


----------



## AngelaALA

8DPO is very early I wouldn't read too much into it yet hun xx

My opks are getting darker still BFN but will definitely be BFPS by the morning/afternoon so O will be Sunday CD14 I think xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM got my BFP Smiley on digi OPK so I'll officially O tomorrow as usual me and DH have been BD EOD which has been hard as we are on opposite shifts this week but we've done it we BD on Fri morning last and will BD Sunday morning and possibly Monday and Tuesday too just to cover all basis xx


----------



## dinky

Great news :D sounds like you have defo done all you can! Now just got to wait and see if it catches :) 

9dpo today and bfn this morning


----------



## AngelaALA

Still early days Dinky I've officially Od had my temp rise today xx


----------



## AngelaALA

How are you getting on Dinky xx


----------



## dinky

Still getting bfns ang, although there has been a really faint shadow there for a few days now but it always seems to be the same! How about you?


----------



## AngelaALA

Post a pic dinky see if I can see anything your not out yet dinky FX for you xx

We'll I got my CHs today I am 4DPO which I knew I was I'll probably start testing around 10DPO or maybe 8 not sure yet as I've got loads of tests I've gone a bit crazy and I'm now collecting them lol I've got about 30 ICS left one morrisons own brand two 4 day early asdas own a Frer a 6 day early CB and a digi CB definitely not buying anymore xx


----------



## dinky

Wow ang you are well prepared I don't think you would need to buy anymore with that stash lol!! I used nearly 30 ics this cycle! We have real poas addiction problems lol! 

Well af arrived bang on time for me this morning so those shadows were just stupid evaps again


----------



## AngelaALA

I know we do walked past the tests today in supermarket couldn't help but have a look but managed to walk away without buying more xx

So sorry to hear AF got you hun xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM DPO6 my Temps have gone through the roof very unusual but that could be down to me catching DHs summer cold I'm full of it plus it's really warm over here at the moment we're having a heat wave I'll see how my Temps are over the next few days but I'm going to start testing on Sunday which will be DPO8 xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I knew that temp spike was due to my cold as I was at my worst yesterday think I'm coming out the other side of it now and my Temps have gone back down xx I'm still going to start testing tomorrow with ICS xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM 8DPO BFN which is understandable as extremely early but if I'm honest I've not got my hopes up this month I don't expect to get a BFP at all as I really don't think Clomid is working at all I just want to get next month out the way with my last dose of clomid so we can move on to IVF xx

I'll still test everyday though and report back here with my results xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM DPO9 using FMU BFN I don't feel any sadness this cycle though seeing BFNS as I really think IVF is the way forward for me I just have to go through the motions of Clomid before they'll allow me to move on I'll keep testing all the way up to DPO12 then I'll stop after that and wait for AF I'm only going to use ICS which I know aren't the best even the 6 day early ones like mine but refuse to use my more expensive ones if I'm getting BFNS on the ICS xx


----------



## dinky

Hi ang sorry not be on lately I've been really busy! How are you doing? Have you tested today?


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Dinky yeah I've been doing two tests a day completely stark white also my Temps have been constantly dropping each day so I know I'm out just waiting for AF to show on Sunday one more round of clomid then I'll move on to IVF xx

How are you hun xx


----------



## dinky

Will you be doing if next cycle or will you have to go on a waiting list? Sorry you got a bfn :( I know how hard it all is!
I'm doing OK thanks. Hoping to ovulate early again this cycle


----------



## AngelaALA

No got to do one more round of clomid before they will transfer me to the women's hospital to begin IVF I'm not sure how long the waiting list is xx


----------



## dinky

Awww that sucks I thought that was your last clomid cycle! Well I hope this last one is a lucky one for you. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping but I very much doubt it hun I'll still give it my all though here's hoping I don't need to go to IVF, how are you doing this cycle xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm defo out this month AF hasn't arrived yet but she will after work due to AF not coming yet took another different test complete stark white BFN so I am defo out she will show her head at some point through the night plus I got a bit of AF style cramping today and bloating xx

How are you doing Dinky xx


----------



## dinky

So sorry af reared her ugly head an :( it's heartbreaking isn't it! I haven't ovulated yet and not sure I will do this cycle l. Had some spotting yesterday which I don't normally do unless I'm having a anov cycle so we shall see


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies how are you all? I see dinky and Angela on this page is dtrisha still around too or did she finally get her BFP? I had to take a few months off to grieve and get over some things but I am feeling better now. I got my tubes tied on the 8th of June so it's been two months now. Still have not seen AF since the surgery so keep taking tests just in case! Just wanted to check in and see how you all were doing.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi country glad the surgery went well will your AF be regular or become abnormal now you can't ovulate are you happy within yourself though for doing it xx

Dtrisha didn't get a BFP unfortunately she got AF and had to take time out as is considering IVF now xx

Dinky hope you still O gutting if it's an annov but every woman apparently has them each year xx

AFM day two of clomid AF is on its way out started a new fitness programme I've signed up to getting healthy and loosing that little bit of weight for IVF I know I've still got this cycle left on clomid but I already know in my heart it won't work xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey Angela, I can still ovulate the egg just doesn't get down the tube to be fertilized. My periods are supposed to be normal, dr said they may be irregular for a few months but not non existent. If it still doesn't come next month I will probably give the dr a call to see if something is wrong. I am still ok with my decision at the moment.. We will see how I feel in a few months.


----------



## AngelaALA

It is a big decision to make but you had your reasons why and it couldn't have been an easy decision to come too, if in future I am blessed with the three children I want then I would go down that road too xx

Have you been up to much apart from that xx


----------



## CountryMomma

No, haven't been up to much else just hanging out at home with the kids while they are on summer break and waiting to go back to school myself. Was back up on my feet quickly after the surgery so didnt have to worry about that. Took a week long vacation to Tennessee to see my parents. Then the kids went to my inlaws for two weeks. It was nice to have some alone time but glad they are home. Just a two weeks until they go back to school now.


----------



## AngelaALA

God bet you will be glad of the break when they do though glad everything is going well for hun lovely to hear from you again xx


----------



## dinky

Hey country!!! I didn't think you would be joining us again! So pleased your back :) I'm so jelous you had a 2 week break lol but I bet you did miss them! Glad to hear everything went OK with the surgery, must of been a big shock to your body and maybe that's why your period is staying away? It should come back when your body goes back to normal. 

Good for you ang getting all healthy :) I admire you for that! I can only eat rubbish. Sometimes I feel like going healthy but it doesn't happen very often lol. I got a pos opk 4 days ago. We dtd that night and afterwards found out that the condom split again :grr: so guess I'm back in the tww. I've just started a new job so wouldn't be the best timing! I'm 2dpo. My boobs don't hurt as much as they normally do after o so it's a bit strange and I don't normally get spotting mid cycle so I think somethings not right, maybe I didn't o? Suppose I'll know when af is due, if I did o my period should start on 19th


----------



## AngelaALA

Well FX Dinky you never know but if it's not great timing then it won't be too bad if it's BFN xx

I started my health programme today my God I'm so unfit xx


----------



## dinky

Haha ang I can't even run up the stairs without getting out of breath! I'm not overweight, in fact I'm border lining underweight but I am totally unfit :( not that I mind, just thinking about exercise makes me tired lol so I'm really proud of you for doing what your doing it must take some effort! How are you doing?

I'm 6dpo today, just got back from a couple of days break. I did a test lol it was bfn as expected. Only got 3 ics left so won't take another for a couple of days


----------



## AngelaALA

It's still very early days FX for you xx

AFM CD12 going to start opks today as could O any day now maybe even today xx The exercise has been hard but I am actually starting to enjoy it now, I'm only slightly overweight so I'm not a big person I've also done alot of exercise in the past including half marathons so my fitness come back quite quick and I find loosing around a stone relatively easy I'm supposed to be on this health plan for three months it's crazy I'm getting a great body in order to get fat with pregnancy lol xx


----------



## dinky

Haha the things we do to ourselves!! It's all worth it in the end and if it gives your baby the best start in life then go for it! Good luck with the opks. I'm 8dpo today and trying to hold off testing. I used a test yesterday and got bfn so now I've only got 2 tests left! Need to find something to focus on lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol start running up and down them stairs that will keep you focused lol xx


----------



## dinky

Well I wasted a test yesterday. I have no will power :( was a bfn, so now i only have 1 left! I don't think I'm pregnant anyway, my boobs are nowhere near as sore as they normally are and i have my usual painful spots lol! How are you? X


----------



## AngelaALA

Still got my FX for you well I Od yesterday me and DH did BD last night so in with a chance but had a heart to heart we've struggled this month with BD as we know clomid and TTC has took its toll on us so we're not tracking no more as of yesterday no more temping no more opks no more tests if it happens it happens we're going to chill out about it all whilst we wait for IVF not be so regimented so let's see how it goes if we get a BFP before IVF then great but what will be will be now xx


----------



## dinky

Bless you it does take its toll doesn't it especially when you put so much effort into it! Good idea about stopping tracking, best thing I have done although I would probably keep doing one opk a day around the time you expect to o as they may want to know how your cycles are when it comes to the ivf (if it comes to the ivf) maybe taking a break from obsessing over temps is what you need. I forget what cd I'm on sometimes and it's a good thing!
Took my last ic today and it was bfn so I think that's me out!


----------



## AngelaALA

Your still only 10DPO so that is still very early I know my cycle patter I O around CD12-14 that's my usual and can tell when O is coming as I get EWCM leading up to it and O pains so I am more in tune with my body now but when we start IVF I'll start tracking again but till then I'm having a breather from it all as tracking does add pressure too plus I need to curb my POAS addiction lol xx


----------



## dinky

I know that feeling I feel lost today coz I can't test and I refuse to buy one! I need to just sit tight and wait for af lol its due in 4 days


----------



## AngelaALA

Well still got my FX for you hun xx


----------



## dinky

I cracked and brought 2 sainsburys tests, took this one and I'm sure there's something faint there. Sometimes I can see it but sometimes I can't. It's blue dye tho so not reliable



What do you think?


----------



## hopefullys

Hmmm possibly something but really hard to tel with those, u got any first response? X


----------



## dinky

Hi hopefullys! No I haven't got any first response, just one more sainsburys test :(


----------



## dinky

I did the other test, not sure I see anything tho. There's a pic there of them both. There's still a line on the first one (bottom test) but that's most probably a evaporation line


----------



## AngelaALA

I think I see faint line but not sure hun I'd take a Frer xx


----------



## dinky

Brought this £1 cheapie from asda, it's called freedom and it's 25miu so not the most sensitive. It's a massive bfn! I don't think I'll buy anymore tests unless af is late and then I'll buy a frer :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Well FX for you when is AF due xx them ones aren't sensitive at all and only show when you are a day late so don't worry too much xx


----------



## dinky

I'm due on tomorrow! So if af hasn't shown by the time I finish work tomorrow I may have to grab a test! I don't feel pregnant though, how are you doing?


----------



## AngelaALA

Well FX the witch doesn't come xx

I'm doing good I'm possibly DPO5 still training hard and eating healthy which I feel like I have more energy now and already seen a change in my body x


----------



## dinky

That's good then ang all little changes lead to bigger things :) 

Af started early for me today, maybe it's on time, I didn't do a opk the day before I got a pos opk so maybe I o'd a day earlier than I thought! Oh well cd1 today


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear the witch got you Dinky x


----------



## tinky90

Omg i see you ladies havent been on in awhile .... Me either i needed a break , we did have a chemical when i thought i was pregnant and just needed space !!! Thank god we tried again in november after temping and just winging it without ovulation test using my body and a calender for determination I am now 4 months pregnant with babygirl and we couldnt be more thrilled i hope you all have had as much luck as me or atleast still trying this has been the best experience so far of my life no matter how horrible the morning sickness was and on days can still be .


----------



## spencerspiece

tinky90 said:


> Omg i see you ladies havent been on in awhile .... Me either i needed a break , we did have a chemical when i thought i was pregnant and just needed space !!! Thank god we tried again in november after temping and just winging it without ovulation test using my body and a calender for determination I am now 4 months pregnant with babygirl and we couldnt be more thrilled i hope you all have had as much luck as me or atleast still trying this has been the best experience so far of my life no matter how horrible the morning sickness was and on days can still be .

Congratulations on your pregnancy i too am 18 weeks with my 4th hoping everyond is well


----------

